# What did you do to your Atlas today



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

Hey there
other forums have this topic- i thought i would create one for the Atlas

I also wanted to share that i added aftermarket tablet holders that are very discreet and work great- holds the 8" fire HD tablets perfectly. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B071DTLC1Y

and added a WIFI router in the armrest which is powered off the USB port there and has a built in media server so kids can watch movies on the tablets 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HZWOQZ6/

(note: i have no financial ties to these products or amazon)


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

Ross-tech Hex V2 on order... looking forward to deactivating auto start/stop along with other minor mods

ordered a set of these- finally arrived and will post pics of install
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2pcs-Car-LE...o-Projector-VW-Passat-B6-B7-Golf/222258826677


----------



## blerg (Aug 16, 2017)

der_apoteker said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2pcs-Car-LE...o-Projector-VW-Passat-B6-B7-Golf/222258826677


what is the purpose of these lights in the atlas? Where do they fit?


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

They fit in the lower door and replace the existing housing- they project the VW logo on the ground.


----------



## JohnNS (Sep 21, 2015)

der_apoteker said:


> Ross-tech Hex V2 on order... looking forward to deactivating auto start/stop along with other minor mods
> 
> ordered a set of these- finally arrived and will post pics of install
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2pcs-Car-LE...o-Projector-VW-Passat-B6-B7-Golf/222258826677


I'd talked myself out of getting these... now you're going to post pics and I'll want them again.


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

Used VCDS to unblock all the infotainment areas that are blocked during driving. Now my passenger can input the destination but there is still a little warning that says dont input while driving...will have to figure out how to access the navigation speed warning. Now my Atlas feels like a big boy toy...  

I can even change the darn instrument light level during driving which I often do depending on outside conditions. I dont know why we dont have a little stubby dial for it...


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

walksonair said:


> Used VCDS to unblock all the infotainment areas that are blocked during driving. Now my passenger can input the destination but there is still a little warning that says dont input while driving...will have to figure out how to access the navigation speed warning. Now my Atlas feels like a big boy toy...
> 
> I can even change the darn instrument light level during driving which I often do depending on outside conditions. I dont know why we dont have a little stubby dial for it...



Where did you find this in VCDS?


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

*Goodies in the mail*

Got the Hex v2 and completed the following mods:

Auto Rain Closing
Fan level display climatronic Auto
Gauge Sweep
Disable auto start-stop
Disable seatbelt chime


And started the install of the Viofo A119s dash Cam


----------



## jfdd (Sep 4, 2017)

der_apoteker said:


> Got the Hex v2 and completed the following mods:
> 
> Auto Rain Closing
> Fan level display climatronic Auto
> ...




Hi which relay port do you use? Could you please take a picture? Thanks


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

der_apoteker said:


> Got the Hex v2 and completed the following mods:
> 
> Fan level display climatronic Auto


Can you post a pic or explain what difference enabling this does?


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

der_apoteker said:


> Where did you find this in VCDS?


It's in 5F...check out my map file and look for all the _Locked menu contents_ to unblock...there's quite a few.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/gia654vkqoe0e7f/adpmap-5F-3QF-035-876.CSV?dl=0


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

der_apoteker said:


> and added a WIFI router in the armrest which is powered off the USB port there and has a built in media server so kids can watch movies on the tablets


Is that something you can do with the device itself or do you need additional hardware, besides a storage device for the media?


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

I think the SEL Premium has wifi capabilities built in...would be interested in finding out how to make a server run in the car. For example, can I get my PLEX library to be available for the occupants?


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

walksonair said:


> I think the SEL Premium has wifi capabilities built in...would be interested in finding out how to make a server run in the car. For example, can I get my PLEX library to be available for the occupants?


If there's wifi then all you need is the Plex app.


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

walksonair said:


> I think the SEL Premium has wifi capabilities built in...would be interested in finding out how to make a server run in the car. For example, can I get my PLEX library to be available for the occupants?


If there's wifi then all you need is the Plex app.


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

bastion72 said:


> If there's wifi then all you need is the Plex app.


Yeah, I havent enabled remote access for my PLEX server...would like to take the entire server with me if that's possible.


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

with regards to the wifi router, it is not connected to the internet. I do think the premium trim levels have the wifi built in for android auto/apple carplay non-usb access (there is a setting in VCDS for wifi). The router i added is usb powered and runs off the port in the armrest. It has a 32gb thumb drive with mp4 movie files and it acts as a streaming media player, as well as allows the kids to connect the tablets for minecraft. I like the fact that it does not connect to the internet. 

I was able to complete some additional VCDS mods, inlcuding the light assist and i unblocked the radio settings as posted above (or in other thread). I also enabled the window close on rain function (see pic) but it does not seem to work- i am not sure if this is a problem or if the vehicle would have to have a sunroof for it to function (this is SE/tech model). I was hoping to enable the high-beam assist but could not figure that coding out yet. 
Also, i am interested in adding the sensors and module for the easy trunk opening feature on the sel... not sure if it can be retrofitted.
I also did not mess with the pedestrian assist feature because i am waiting for VW to do something with it. My brochure that i have says this feature is included with front assist but it is not activated on my vehicle. I wonder if this will be a dealer "upgrade" once they get the software working properly









https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-MdiDmSgwg0SE1xd3lvT3k0TnV1ekk4am5mN29yMDF3Wng4










https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-MdiDmSgwg0eXo0dVhhTDBqclpyQWhLRTQ3dEJqYk5VMG9Z


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

der_apoteker said:


> I also enabled the window close on rain function (see pic) but it does not seem to work


The auto rain close, from what I learned, is all about the car closing the windows if you left it open when parked. Here's a video (and I also enabled it but havent tested it yet):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9ulEb0Yt9Q


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

der_apoteker said:


> I also enabled the window close on rain function (see pic) but it does not seem to work- i am not sure if this is a problem or if the vehicle would have to have a sunroof for it to function (this is SE/tech model).


Yea this started to be a problem with the GTI's from 2016 on. I don't this we have the proper humidity sensor built into the rain sensors. I tried the coding on my 2016 GTI SE with rain sensing wipers and it never worked and a lot of the coding you guys are using for the Atlas is pretty much the same as the other MQB platforms. So not sure if it will ever work properly. 

If you guys do figure it out may be the fix you guys come up with will help with the GTI and Golf platform.


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

Yep, you're right, the Auto Rain does not work...just tried repeating the experiment in the video. I will look into this some more later...


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

Yea thats what i tried with mine. I left windows down, locked vehicle, moved key fob out of range, waited >1 min and then sprayed the sensor with a spray bottle of water to mimic rain. Nothing happened. I have not had a chance to try the headlight control in rain yet.


----------



## JohnNS (Sep 21, 2015)

der_apoteker said:


> They fit in the lower door and replace the existing housing- they project the VW logo on the ground.




Did you end up getting these in? If so how'd it go?


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

JohnNS said:


> Did you end up getting these in? If so how'd it go?


Yes, easy install. The oem ones pried out with plastic trim tool, had a bit of hot glue type thing holding them in place. The new ones plugged right it. The projector is led which is nice, and it looks oem. I will take a pic soon. The logo almost hits the bottom of the door
Also, only the front doors have this.

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnNS (Sep 21, 2015)

der_apoteker said:


> Yes, easy install. The oem ones pried out with plastic trim tool, had a bit of hot glue type thing holding them in place. The new ones plugged right it. The projector is led which is nice, and it looks oem. I will take a pic soon. The logo almost hits the bottom of the door
> Also, only the front doors have this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


Nice.. seriously considering doing it to ours, because why not.


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

*not quite the same...*

So here is the result of my change- it looks better when the concrete is smoother. You can see on the passenger side how it just barely clips the door (second pic)


----------



## JohnNS (Sep 21, 2015)

der_apoteker said:


> So here is the result of my change- it looks better when the concrete is smoother. You can see on the passenger side how it just barely clips the door (second pic)


Nice  They seem to be at slightly different projection angles, does the lens/projector part rotate at all so you can position the symbol how you like?


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

JohnNS said:


> Nice  They seem to be at slightly different projection angles, does the lens/projector part rotate at all so you can position the symbol how you like?


does not appear to be the case, although i haven't messed with them too much, its a plastic housing with a slot where different logos can be inserted. I thought about pulling the "disk" with the image on it and filing it down slightly
otherwise there might be the possibility of adjusting the LED but i haven't been too bothered by it


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

One step closer to the "r-line" 
I think the car is much faster now! 









Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRANONI (Jun 21, 2006)

*CHROME - Rear Bumper Protection Plate*


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

DIRANONI said:


>


Nice...where did you get it? Oem or aftermarket? 

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

der_apoteker said:


> Nice...where did you get it? Oem or aftermarket?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


Each to their own and all that but I’ve never been a big fan of any chrome bumper protector. When the sun shines on it it looks like the whole rear of the car has stripes on it.


----------



## GiddyGTI (Sep 28, 2005)

Added these door storage things 

https://m.ebay.com/itm/Car-Front-Re...s-2017-2018-/272723557457?txnId=1872283090017



Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnNS (Sep 21, 2015)

GiddyGTI said:


> Added these door storage things
> 
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/Car-Front-Re...s-2017-2018-/272723557457?txnId=1872283090017
> 
> ...



Been thinking of grabbing those off Aliexpress. How do you like them?

There's also a center console shelf available that I'm going to order. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Central-Armrest-Box-Container-Storage-Organizer-Holder-For-VW-Volkswagen-Atlas-2017/32816374424.html


----------



## bobell69 (Jul 12, 2017)

der_apoteker said:


> One step closer to the "r-line"
> I think the car is much faster now!
> 
> 
> ...


Mine just arrived today in the mail. Still waiting for my Atlas to put them on though.


----------



## GiddyGTI (Sep 28, 2005)

JohnNS said:


> Been thinking of grabbing those off Aliexpress. How do you like them?
> 
> There's also a center console shelf available that I'm going to order. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Central-Armrest-Box-Container-Storage-Organizer-Holder-For-VW-Volkswagen-Atlas-2017/32816374424.html


So far they are as expected. Fit is good and clean. It came with teramont rubber liner for the bottom. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jfdd (Sep 4, 2017)

Can you please post the purchase link?
Is it difficult to install? Does it need to drill some holes?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

GiddyGTI said:


> So far they are as expected. Fit is good and clean. It came with teramont rubber liner for the bottom.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


At least that is one thing for the teramont from Aliexpress that fits US Atlas-
there are alot of subtle changes: eg shift console, shift knob, armrest, rear door panel trim etc


----------



## kamouche (Sep 22, 2017)

Picked up my SEL Premium this past Monday. Today, I found the time to replace all the interior bulbs to the deAUTO Led's. The install wasn't too bad. Took about 30 mins to replace all of them. The Glove box was the hardest out of all of them. It makes the car feel a tad bit more luxurious with the LEDs.
Next on my list of things to do include, the chrome bumper protection plate, I ordered the side step from my dealer and they promised to install it as soon as it comes in. I already ordered the Lamin-X door handle cup proctector and waiting for that to come in. I also have the rear seat cover to put in. 

By any chance, does anybody know where I can find a protection cover for the key fob?


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

I have not found a cover for the non-foldong keyfob yet... please post link if you find one

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

Gauge sweep...it works on my se/tech when the driver door is ahut, but not when open. Kinda strange

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## deejunx (Sep 29, 2017)

der_apoteker said:


> Gauge sweep...it works on my se/tech when the driver door is ahut, but not when open. Kinda strange
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


were you able to get this with Vag com/VCDS?


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

Yes, with vcds mod

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRANONI (Jun 21, 2006)

der_apoteker said:


> Nice...where did you get it? Oem or aftermarket?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


OEM from ebay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3CN-061-195...898723?hash=item33d05a1d23:g:KBMAAOSwaPtZ4cYW


----------



## stevehayes01 (Aug 5, 2005)

I played a CD in mine today....... but then again this is only the 2nd full day I have owned it.... I have spent tons of time trying to find a lift kit. :laugh:


----------



## TheGreyWolf (Oct 18, 2017)

kamouche said:


> I found the time to replace all the interior bulbs to the deAUTO Led's. The install wasn't too bad. Took about 30 mins to replace all of them. The Glove box was the hardest out of all of them.


Did the lights come with instructions or do I need to locate a shop manual someplace? I'm terrified I'm going to break some plastic pins or something and not be able to get the thing all back together again.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

der_apoteker said:


> One step closer to the "r-line"
> I think the car is much faster now!
> 
> 
> ...


Were they easy to install?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

GiddyGTI said:


> Added these door storage things
> 
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/Car-Front-Re...s-2017-2018-/272723557457?txnId=1872283090017
> 
> ...


Do they snap in to place or glue in?


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

Where did you get the pedals from?


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

i bought them from ebay https://www.ebay.com/itm/-/162554734416

i assume other similar sellers would work also. The OEM brake pedal cover slips off and the new one slips on, the gas pedal slides over existing pedal. Total time <5 minutes


----------



## GiddyGTI (Sep 28, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Do they snap in to place or glue in?


You just slide them down. The cushions on the sides hold it in place

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Added a plug in diffuser


----------



## Advan1 (Nov 4, 2017)

der_apoteker said:


> So here is the result of my change- it looks better when the concrete is smoother. You can see on the passenger side how it just barely clips the door (second pic)


Where did you find these?


----------



## rippersub (Nov 20, 2017)

der_apoteker said:


> At least that is one thing for the teramont from Aliexpress that fits US Atlas-
> there are alot of subtle changes: eg shift console, shift knob, armrest, rear door panel trim etc


Take note of this,

most console trays online would need minor mods, the cutout for the latch isn't deep enough and would require a Dremel or something similar to remove some of the plastic, the tray itself fits perfectly but the lid won't close because the tray covers the latching hole.

The door pocket cups fit great!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

rippersub said:


> Take note of this,
> 
> most console trays online would need minor mods, the cutout for the latch isn't deep enough and would require a Dremel or something similar to remove some of the plastic, the tray itself fits perfectly but the lid won't close because the tray covers the latching hole.
> 
> The door pocket cups fit great!


Yeah the center console in the teramont is different. It has the double adjustable armrests. The shift area is different as well as it has covered cupholders and storage like the 2012 passat used to have.


----------



## JohnNS (Sep 21, 2015)

Advan1 said:


> Where did you find these?


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...as-today&p=107411209&viewfull=1#post107411209


I did them in mine too.. love them


----------



## Dubstro (Oct 21, 2017)

*OEM Sidesteps*

Actually installed the OEM sidesteps a few weeks ago. The install was a challenge as the instructions were ikea like. Once I figured out one side the other went smoothly.


----------



## Daekwan (Nov 5, 2017)

Dubstro said:


> Actually installed the OEM sidesteps a few weeks ago. The install was a challenge as the instructions were ikea like. Once I figured out one side the other went smoothly.


Looks great. What was the price?


----------



## Dubstro (Oct 21, 2017)

Daekwan said:


> Looks great. What was the price?


Thanks. I paid $594 plus sales tax at Lewisville VW (local to me) since I could pick up the day I had time to install. I did see other dealers running better specials as low as $530 but I'd have to pay and wait for shipping. I just browsed the VW parts site to check different dealers.

Side Step Part #3CN071691DML

https://parts.vw.com/findDealer.aspx?ref=/productdetails.aspx_modelYear=0*stockNumber=3cn071691dml*ukey_product=70042332&zipCode=75001&ukey_product=70042332


----------



## WeeeZer14 (May 25, 2012)

Dubstro said:


> Actually installed the OEM sidesteps a few weeks ago. The install was a challenge as the instructions were ikea like. Once I figured out one side the other went smoothly.


Looks good. Any pictures with the doors open?


----------



## vw_03jetta_turbo (Oct 23, 2002)

White on Black SEL Premium. Had to immediately upgrade wheels to 22” x 9 Mandrus Rotec’s. Also tinted front windows. 

Loving it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

vw_03jetta_turbo said:


> White on Black SEL Premium. Had to immediately upgrade wheels to 22” x 9 Mandrus Rotec’s. Also tinted front windows.
> 
> Loving it!
> 
> ...


You've got some competition with rippersub!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ice4life said:


> Added a plug in diffuser


This proved to not be a great idea. The car is too small for a diffuser. Oh well!


----------



## JohnNS (Sep 21, 2015)

ice4life said:


> This proved to not be a great idea. The car is too small for a diffuser. Oh well!


We have a little USB one we got on Amazon that fits in the cup holder.. was about 20 or 30 bucks I think. Works well enough for us..


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

JohnNS said:


> We have a little USB one we got on Amazon that fits in the cup holder.. was about 20 or 30 bucks I think. Works well enough for us..


link?


----------



## JohnNS (Sep 21, 2015)

ice4life said:


> link?


Currently unavailable (Canada) but there's many like it: https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B01C3PPZ1S/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

JohnNS said:


> Currently unavailable (Canada) but there's many like it: https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B01C3PPZ1S/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Thanks! Is the smell overwhelming?


----------



## JohnNS (Sep 21, 2015)

ice4life said:


> Thanks! Is the smell overwhelming?


Not at all, depending on how much essential oil you put in.


----------



## vw_03jetta_turbo (Oct 23, 2002)

ice4life said:


> You've got some competition with rippersub!


Does my score increase if I have a matching MK7? ;-)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubstro (Oct 21, 2017)

WeeeZer14 said:


> Looks good. Any pictures with the doors open?


Doors open.


----------



## WeeeZer14 (May 25, 2012)

Dubstro said:


> Doors open.


Thanks!


----------



## JohnNS (Sep 21, 2015)

*20 dollar LED cup holder thingies*

Saw these on ebay (Link: https://tinyurl.com/ybvn3q9w ) and figured why not.. 20$ . LED cup holder inserts - come on when it's dark and there's vibration. They don't fit the bottom perfectly but it doesn't make the drink/cup sit off balance. Doesn't add a lot of height, either.





























One is set to blue, other is set to rotate colours (our choice) - will probably set the rotating colour one to be orange though.


----------



## Advan1 (Nov 4, 2017)

der_apoteker said:


> Hey there
> other forums have this topic- i thought i would create one for the Atlas
> 
> I also wanted to share that i added aftermarket tablet holders that are very discreet and work great- holds the 8" fire HD tablets perfectly.
> ...


I bought 2 of these. I’m using them with two 7” Kindle Fire. The 7” Fire is a tad too small to use alone so I purchased a couple of silicone cases and now they fit perfectly! 7” Fires were on sale for $29 during Black Friday! 

MOREZONE Car Headrest Mount Phone Holder, Rotatable & Adjustable, Car Seat Back Stand Bracket for CellPhone & Tablet https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07516YCCW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_gEfhAbG3P2V5X


----------



## Daekwan (Nov 5, 2017)

vw_03jetta_turbo said:


> Does my score increase if I have a matching MK7? ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does everybody in your neighborhood buy white cars? Damn!!


----------



## vw_03jetta_turbo (Oct 23, 2002)

Daekwan said:


> Does everybody in your neighborhood buy white cars? Damn!!


I think so...ha! I’ll have to capture a better picture. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harleydavidson19 (Dec 23, 2017)

der_apoteker said:


> Ross-tech Hex V2 on order... looking forward to deactivating auto start/stop along with other minor mods
> 
> ordered a set of these- finally arrived and will post pics of install
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2pcs-Car-LE...o-Projector-VW-Passat-B6-B7-Golf/222258826677


Still working good? Do you have the link for these exact ones to re-order?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harleydavidson19 (Dec 23, 2017)

Tinted front doors to 30% and installed the interior leds from deautoled. Just in time to get big snow storm and completely cover the Atlas and now I have to wait to get some pictures and get it cleaned up all over again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlas titan (Dec 15, 2017)

Harleydavidson19 said:


> Tinted front doors to 30% and installed the interior leds from deautoled. Just in time to get big snow storm and completely cover the Atlas and now I have to wait to get some pictures and get it cleaned up all over again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


how close is the 30% tint to the factory tint in the back? how much was tinting 2 front windows?


----------



## Harleydavidson19 (Dec 23, 2017)

The backs are 20% from factory. The place by me does the front two for $100 if regular film and $130 for ceramic (FormulaOne Pinnacle). I did the ceramic and at 30% over factory it brought it down to about 26%. I will take pics during day when I get a chance. It looks pretty close to factory back, have not decided if I wish it was darker yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

I picked mine up last Friday and spent a few hours last weekend cleaning it up. It came with complimentary water spots that I had to polish out. Then I waxed it with Meguiar's Tech Wax. It will never be this clean again. 










It did inspire me to wax my Passat for the first time in years. The clear coat has taken a beating, further reinforcing the need to take care of the Atlas' paint.


----------



## Harleydavidson19 (Dec 23, 2017)

Icantdrive65 said:


> I picked mine up last Friday and spent a few hours last weekend cleaning it up. It came with complimentary water spots that I had to polish out. Then I waxed it with Meguiar's Tech Wax. It will never be this clean again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great, seems like everyone else’s Atlas looks better than mine. I don’t think mine even looked like this mirror finish the night it left the dealer. Since that night it has been below 5 degrees and I think snowing daily. Mine sits in the garage frozen and covered in salt. :-(


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danporges (Dec 31, 2017)

I saw above a bunch of people have gone with these lights, but they dont say they are for the Atlas. Is any modification required to install them?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Volkswagen...r-Storage-Box-Holder-/272723557457?rmvSB=true


----------



## JohnNS (Sep 21, 2015)

danporges said:


> I saw above a bunch of people have gone with these lights, but they dont say they are for the Atlas. Is any modification required to install them?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Volkswagen...r-Storage-Box-Holder-/272723557457?rmvSB=true


Probably a LOT of modification, mainly adding lights, since you linked door storage holders :laugh:


----------



## danporges (Dec 31, 2017)

Ha.... Whoops!

I meant to ask about installing these:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/222258826677


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

Harleydavidson19 said:


> Looks great, seems like everyone else’s Atlas looks better than mine. I don’t think mine even looked like this mirror finish the night it left the dealer. Since that night it has been below 5 degrees and I think snowing daily. Mine sits in the garage frozen and covered in salt. :-(
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine was not looking great when I got it. It had been sitting on the lot for four months and the guys who cleaned the cars didn't do much to dry them off. There were really bad water spots, abrasions and a few scratches. I spent about eight hours polishing and waxing.

We are also going back into a drought so there have been plenty of sunny days to work on it. Looks like we might get a bit of rain this week though!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Icantdrive65 said:


> Mine was not looking great when I got it. It had been sitting on the lot for four months and the guys who cleaned the cars didn't do much to dry them off. There were really bad water spots, abrasions and a few scratches. I spent about eight hours polishing and waxing.
> 
> We are also going back into a drought so there have been plenty of sunny days to work on it. Looks like we might get a bit of rain this week though!


Why does anyone buy a vehicle from the lot? Seems silly. Tell the dealer what you want exactly and wait for it to be made and sent fresh to your dealer.


----------



## Harleydavidson19 (Dec 23, 2017)

Icantdrive65 said:


> Mine was not looking great when I got it. It had been sitting on the lot for four months and the guys who cleaned the cars didn't do much to dry them off. There were really bad water spots, abrasions and a few scratches. I spent about eight hours polishing and waxing.
> 
> We are also going back into a drought so there have been plenty of sunny days to work on it. Looks like we might get a bit of rain this week though!


Lucky. Mine sat and had water spots but now I can’t even see the paint under all the salt. 

On a different note I ordered the led ghost image vw R line light that looks similar as the one in previous post. Expected to arrive Feb 1st so I will post after that install. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnNS (Sep 21, 2015)

danporges said:


> Ha.... Whoops!
> 
> I meant to ask about installing these:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/222258826677


They worked with no mod for me, pretty sure that's the same seller I used too. They look great.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

Installed roof mounted LED Light Bar (waiting on parts to wire up) and Cargo Box:


----------



## stewiefied (Apr 24, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Installed roof mounted LED Light Bar (waiting on parts to wire up) and Cargo Box:


weird looking.. But I like!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> ....


I think W*M sells plastic wheel covers that look just like those....


----------



## vadimlitv (Aug 29, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Installed roof mounted LED Light Bar (waiting on parts to wire up) and Cargo Box:


What did you use to mouth the bar to the rack?


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

vadimlitv said:


> What did you use to mouth the bar to the rack?
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


If you have OEM bars then www.alpenoffroad.com is working with Rhino Rack on a bracket that fits right on. They are even doing a GB on Rhino Rack Products right now.


----------



## bobell69 (Jul 12, 2017)

*Problems with the Gas Pedal*

Hi I just received the brake and gas pedals just like the ones you installed. I had no problem installing the brake pedal., but am having problems with the gas pedal. Does the part fit over the existing rubber pedal or do I need to remove the cover from the gas pedal like I did with the brake pedal. It doesn't seem like I can remove the rubber cover off the gas pedal at all.

Thanks.




der_apoteker said:


> One step closer to the "r-line"
> I think the car is much faster now!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

bobell69 said:


> Hi I just received the brake and gas pedals just like the ones you installed. I had no problem installing the brake pedal., but am having problems with the gas pedal. Does the part fit over the existing rubber pedal or do I need to remove the cover from the gas pedal like I did with the brake pedal. It doesn't seem like I can remove the rubber cover off the gas pedal at all.
> 
> Thanks.


While the brake pedal cover appears to be removable, I found the gas pedal was not and so I slipped the new one over the existing gas pedal... it slid on from the top iirc. I haven't had any problems with it installed in that way

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sc3du (Dec 14, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Installed roof mounted LED Light Bar (waiting on parts to wire up) and Cargo Box:


Where did you get the weekend edition/teramont style front bumper trim/skid plate from?


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

Sc3du said:


> Where did you get the weekend edition/teramont style front bumper trim/skid plate from?


You can find them on ebay. However, mbounds said he was not impressed with the quality on his.


----------



## Sc3du (Dec 14, 2017)

I’m thinking of vinyl wrapping to get the same effect. Any thoughts?


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

*link to SS front bumper?*



[email protected] said:


> Installed roof mounted LED Light Bar (waiting on parts to wire up) and Cargo Box:


Where did you order the stainless front bumper cover? did you get a rear also? can you share more pics? thanks


----------



## Dubstro (Oct 21, 2017)

*Coated Mejorada*

Picked up the Atlas from powdercoating the Mejoradas. Wife really wanted the black OEM wheels when we bought but got a much better deal on the Atlas with silver wheels.

crappy iphone pic


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

Installed Enhanced Rearview Mirror with HomeLink (000072548F) on my wife’s Atlas SE with Technology package. Purchased from VW of Naples website:

https://parts.vwofnaples.com/p/Volk...Mirror-with-HomeLink/68023762/000072548F.html

The following video shows how to remove the factory mirror and reinstall the new one. With the power wire to the rain sensor there is no need to run the included wire down to the headlight switch so it’s literally a 10 minute job.

https://youtu.be/lIGOHgjXj2c











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

bajan01 said:


> Installed Enhanced Rearview Mirror with HomeLink (000072548F) on my wife’s Atlas SE with Technology package. Purchased from VW of Naples website:
> 
> https://parts.vwofnaples.com/p/Volk...Mirror-with-HomeLink/68023762/000072548F.html
> 
> ...


Would be nice to upgrade my mirror in my SEL Premium w/ something that has the compass in it and a bit larger w/ auto dimming....nice upgrade!


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

walksonair said:


> Would be nice to upgrade my mirror in my SEL Premium w/ something that has the compass in it and a bit larger w/ auto dimming....nice upgrade!


Yes, and for about half the dealer price for the full install.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShakaBrah808 (Jul 3, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> If you have OEM bars then www.alpenoffroad.com is working with Rhino Rack on a bracket that fits right on. They are even doing a GB on Rhino Rack Products right now.


Adding to my favorites!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harleydavidson19 (Dec 23, 2017)

Washed it for the first time finally only to pull it out of the garage to see more white stuff. I guess it was worth it for 5 minutes. But here is my tints. Wonder still if I should have went darker but seems to match the factory rears ok.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harleydavidson19 (Dec 23, 2017)

Harleydavidson19 said:


> Washed it for the first time finally only to pull it out of the garage to see more white stuff. I guess it was worth it for 5 minutes. But here is my tints. Wonder still if I should have went darker but seems to match the factory rears ok.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ordered and still waiting for these.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sattlerjm (Jan 4, 2018)

Dubstro said:


> Picked up the Atlas from powdercoating the Mejoradas. Wife really wanted the black OEM wheels when we bought but got a much better deal on the Atlas with silver wheels.
> 
> crappy iphone pic


I didn't even know silver Mejordas were a thing before this post.... Anyway I want to powder coat my Prisma's for winter wheels. Which we are currently using. Did your shop unmount them and everything or did you have to run around to multiple places to help get it done? Would you share what it cost you total?


----------



## Dubstro (Oct 21, 2017)

*Wheel Powdercoating FYI*



sattlerjm said:


> I didn't even know silver Mejordas were a thing before this post.... Anyway I want to powder coat my Prisma's for winter wheels. Which we are currently using. Did your shop unmount them and everything or did you have to run around to multiple places to help get it done? Would you share what it cost you total?


Haha, yes, I believe the Mejoradas come in silver standard and it was an option to get the gloss black. I guess many dealers get the black wheels for their SEL Prem inventory so we don't see as many silver. My wife's Atlas has bench 2nd row too so guess it is somewhat of a rarity, lol.











Regarding powedercoating, be aware that all powdercoating operations are not equal. I have learned the hard way. I shopped around in my area and 4 wheels run $500-600. I had found a small, one man show operation that quoted $400 but was too far for me. I'm in the Dallas area and I'm sure most other large cities will have many powdercoat options. From what I've seen most are wheel repair shops that also do powdercoating. They should have all the mounting and balancing equipment on site. Should be one stop. If not, go elsewhere. Due diligence is very important to get a good result. Here is what I've learned are important details to confirm with your powdercoater. There is a lot of science that I won't pretend to understand, but this is what I've concluded. If they go above and beyond than that is a plus. If you don't feel comfortable with the items below, go elsewhere.

1. Clean the wheels and use a chemical process to strip old paint and clear coat down to alloy.
2. Light media blast process on the wheels to remove debris and imperfections
3. Inspect the wheels for damage or imperfections and have ability to repair those (weld, machine, finish)
4. Controlled process for baking the wheels
5. Rear of wheel that mounts to hub is not coated/painted.
6. Besides hub area, entire wheel is coated during electrostatic coating process.
7. Wheels are balanced and weights are on inside of wheel and in matching color.
8. Wheels are delivered to you already clean so you can inspect.


----------



## Ryan E. (Oct 1, 2002)

Harleydavidson19 said:


> Washed it for the first time finally only to pull it out of the garage to see more white stuff. I guess it was worth it for 5 minutes. But here is my tints. Wonder still if I should have went darker but seems to match the factory rears ok.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good!


----------



## Ryan E. (Oct 1, 2002)

Picked up an Black on Black SE Tech AWD R Line yesterday for the Wife. I drive a MKV R32 so was excited to have another VR in the family which I never thought would happen again since everything has gone small displacement turbo. The powerband is just fine for our needs and love the looks, comfort and size. 

Overall very happy with our decision!


----------



## jamesarm97 (Nov 4, 2017)

Thanks for the link. I just ordered a set. Can't wait.



der_apoteker said:


> They fit in the lower door and replace the existing housing- they project the VW logo on the ground.


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

der_apoteker said:


> Got the Hex v2 and completed the following mods:
> 
> Auto Rain Closing
> Fan level display climatronic Auto
> ...


Can the dealership detect these changes?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

bajan01 said:


> Can the dealership detect these changes?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know... just took the atlas into the dealer for the recall notice to be completed and there was no mention of it, nor mention of any software updates to the system...


----------



## f8al (Sep 19, 2014)

I hate chrome as a finish, and the atlas has far too much of it in my opinion, so i blacked mine out a couple months ago









Today I did my wheels tho

















I need to redo the grille, but i dont want to do it with everything masked and the grille still on the car this time. If anyone has any tips or a walkthrough for removing the grille id be appreciative. I didnt want to break the tabs so i just masked off behind it with a trash bag and masking tape originally.


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

thinking of picking up some splash guards, not sure if the regular ones fit the Rline body? Can anyone confirm?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Acc...a271-4c77-a7a5-98f640dcff2e&priceBeautifyAB=4


----------



## Shiki87 (Jul 3, 2017)

Just picked last night SEL Premium. Not sure how I avoided to be rear ended cause it’s super slow. I guess I’ll just avoid highways and drive on side roads and race tractors. 

Sarcasm aside, VR family is getting bigger, R32SC got big brother! 

Great vehicle!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TiGeo (Apr 7, 2008)

Picked it up today. SEL 4Motion. Tourmaline Blue Metallic. Shetland interior. Splash guards, roof racks, Monster Mats, Muddy Buddy cargo area liner, cargo net, roadside ass. kit, cargo mat w/blocks. Super excited! OTD ~$44k. Ordered LEDs for the fogs and yellow fog covers from Headlight Armor. Will probably drop a K&N in there when they have one available.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubbin0. (Aug 7, 2004)

Picked this up for the wife a couple weeks ago to replace our 2012 Tiguan SEL 4Motion.
SEL Premium with Captain chairs
VCDS mods are the only thing I’ve done so far.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

Snapped a few pics while it was clean.....


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

golfzex said:


> Snapped a few pics while it was clean.....


Lol- those pics are from when you first got it! 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...g-BuyBack-New-Atlas&p=109216297#post109216297

Bet its filthy!! jkjk

Looks nice with the all black


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

ice4life said:


> Lol- those pics are from when you first got it!
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...g-BuyBack-New-Atlas&p=109216297#post109216297
> 
> ...


Hahaha, yep. 

Hadn’t posted in here yet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Shiki87 (Jul 3, 2017)

Front match tint and wash with sealant on top until I find time to do paint correction and ceramic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harleydavidson19 (Dec 23, 2017)

Shiki87 said:


> Front match tint and wash with sealant on top until I find time to do paint correction and ceramic
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you know what % you did to match? Ceramic or standard film?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RBurns237 (Dec 7, 2017)

Im totally following this thread, but your drop box link isn't working... Might I have a peak?!


----------



## Shiki87 (Jul 3, 2017)

Harleydavidson19 said:


> Do you know what % you did to match? Ceramic or standard film?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unfortunately - no, didn't ask them. Will try to give them a call today and ask if time allows.


----------



## Ryan E. (Oct 1, 2002)

Scheduled new car prep, Ceramic Pro coating and front window tint for third week of February with Rhino Customs & Detailing at their new location!


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

All I’ve done to mine so far is a clear bra and front window tint


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VLub13 (Nov 28, 2002)

Got wheels back from powder coating, color is carbon steel metallic(GTI body color), put in LED fogs, put on VW cross bars, mounted Thule Canyon XT + extension, mounted light bar. Forgot how to add pictures here...

https://imgur.com/a/igfqx


----------



## Ryan E. (Oct 1, 2002)

VLub13 said:


> Got wheels back from powder coating, color is carbon steel metallic(GTI body color), put in LED fogs, put on VW cross bars, mounted Thule Canyon XT + extension, mounted light bar. Forgot how to add pictures here...
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/igfqx


Looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## TiGeo (Apr 7, 2008)

GT Yellow Headlight Armor installed as well as the Phillips LEDs...really a nice upgrade.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 20si06 (Feb 12, 2009)

*THULE MOTION XT XXL & Aeroblade Edge*

THULE MOTION XT XXL & Aeroblade Edge


----------



## 20si06 (Feb 12, 2009)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/xn92noijujfxy9m/20180124_214642.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/s5wnqp60tx8mxej/20180124_214541.jpg?dl=0


----------



## rhgti1 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Taking advantage of the sunny California weather*


















Chemical Guys Black Light Hybrid Radiant Finish and then Black Luminous Glow Infusion


----------



## Atlas32 (Feb 3, 2018)

VLub13 said:


> Got wheels back from powder coating, color is carbon steel metallic(GTI body color), put in LED fogs, put on VW cross bars, mounted Thule Canyon XT + extension, mounted light bar. Forgot how to add pictures here...
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/igfqx


Looks Great!



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Atlas32 (Feb 3, 2018)

der_apoteker said:


> i bought them from ebay https://www.ebay.com/itm/-/162554734416
> 
> i assume other similar sellers would work also. The OEM brake pedal cover slips off and the new one slips on, the gas pedal slides over existing pedal. Total time <5 minutes


Those look good,


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesarm97 (Nov 4, 2017)

I just installed the projection logo door lights. I really like them so thanks for the hint. Only took a few weeks to get here from china. Easy to install, only took a few minutes and was mainly pulling the old ones out with all the hot glue used. Here is a hint I use in the 3d printing world. Alcohol will break the bond of hot glue and it will come off of anything. So a q-tip with some alcohol wiped up in there will remove all hot glue.


----------



## z4dave (Jan 29, 2018)

rhgti1 said:


> Chemical Guys Black Light Hybrid Radiant Finish and then Black Luminous Glow Infusion


What did you use on the plastic trim?


----------



## rhgti1 (Sep 8, 2004)

z4dave said:


> What did you use on the plastic trim?


Just soap and water.


----------



## Ryan E. (Oct 1, 2002)

z4dave said:


> What did you use on the plastic trim?


I like to use Adam's In & Out Spray. Works great on black plastics and works wonders in the engine compartment black plastics.


----------



## pruppert (Feb 10, 2018)

ice4life said:


> Added a plug in diffuser


What do those USB cables run to?


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

Ali express mud flaps for $33 shipped. 15 min job with right tools.








































Sent from my mobile office.


----------



## Ryan E. (Oct 1, 2002)

Full detail, 5 layers of Ceramic Pro and Suntek CarbonXP tint for the front windows


----------



## 4theloveofvdub (Feb 16, 2018)

*Rotiform SPF 22x10" et35 with 15mm spacers*

Rotiform SPF 22x10" et35 with 15mm spacers with 285/35/22 Goodyear Eagle F1 Tires


----------



## Ryan E. (Oct 1, 2002)

4theloveofvdub said:


> Rotiform SPF 22x10" et35 with 15mm spacers with 285/35/22 Goodyear Eagle F1 Tires


Wow, 22 x 10” wheels look good. Is the spacer for strut clearance or looks?


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

Installed LED reverse bulbs...




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

Ryan E. said:


> Wow, 22 x 10” wheels look good. Is the spacer for strut clearance or looks?


I agree, looks tough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dgleeds (Jun 29, 2013)

4theloveofvdub said:


> Rotiform SPF 22x10" et35 with 15mm spacers with 285/35/22 Goodyear Eagle F1 Tires



Wow these look great. Wish I had an extra 2k.


----------



## dgleeds (Jun 29, 2013)

VLub13 said:


> Got wheels back from powder coating, color is carbon steel metallic(GTI body color), put in LED fogs, put on VW cross bars, mounted Thule Canyon XT + extension, mounted light bar. Forgot how to add pictures here...
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/igfqx



What do the logistics look like for this? Does the shop give you loaner wheels? or....

Looks badass.


----------



## 4theloveofvdub (Feb 16, 2018)

Ryan E. said:


> 4theloveofvdub said:
> 
> 
> > Rotiform SPF 22x10" et35 with 15mm spacers with 285/35/22 Goodyear Eagle F1 Tires
> ...


It was for clearance but I want to go with less going to test fit with no spacer on the front and see how close it comes. I think I could go with 5/10 mm spacers on the back and it would be perfect, one of my buddies said he would buy the 15mm spacers.


----------



## Ryan E. (Oct 1, 2002)

4theloveofvdub said:


> It was for clearance but I want to go with less going to test fit with no spacer on the front and see how close it comes. I think I could go with 5/10 mm spacers on the back and it would be perfect, one of my buddies said he would buy the 15mm spacers.


Cool, let us know how it goes. It sounds like 40ET would be better for 10” wheels from your experience. I eventually want to get wheels and front BBK.


----------



## pruppert (Feb 10, 2018)

For context, I have an SE FWD, which means no Homelink button on my mirror and no 4Motion knob on my console. 

I was missing the Homelink button, so came with a solution I am happy with. I put this mini remote on the center console where the 4Motion knob should go. Affixed with some black Command velcro. It matches interior very well.


----------



## boygirlca (Feb 5, 2011)

*Installed dual color(6000k/3000k) H8 LED fog light*

Last week just installed dual color H8 LED fog light.

























































How to change the color of the light:
Normally, when you turn on the light first time, it would be white; then turn off it and turn on again within 5 second, it would be yellow. （but if beyond 5 seconds, it would still be white.）

19. Change the fog light type to avoid error code with “LED” fog light (Security access 31347 is required):
1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “09-Cent. Elect.”
3). Select “Security Access - 16”, enter the access key: 31347, click "Do it!"
4). Select “Adaptation - 10”, click “Channel” list
5). Scroll down channel list to half and find the below 2 channel:
ENG116948-ENG116100-Leuchte12NL LB45-Lasttyp 12 
( change “Stored value” {10 - allgemeine Scheinwerfer } to -> “New value” { 5 - LED Abblendlicht } )
ENG116948-ENG116105-Leuchte12NL LB45-Dimmwert AB 12 
( change “Stored value” {100} to -> “New value” {127} )
ENG116949-ENG116119-Leuchte13NL RB5-Lasttyp 13 
( change “Stored value” {10 - allgemeine Scheinwerfer } to -> “New value” { 5 - LED Abblendlicht } )
ENG116949-ENG116124-Leuchte13NL RB5-Dimmwert AB 13 
( change “Stored value” {100} to -> “New value” {127} )


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

pruppert said:


> What do those USB cables run to?


They used to run to the samsung tablets running the VW media control app until VW bought my car back under the lemon law.











was a cool setup, but all the pieces were separated and sold. No one wanted the setup which is a shame since it is n/a in the US.


----------



## z4dave (Jan 29, 2018)

1st Wash and wax


----------



## atlas titan (Dec 15, 2017)

what product you recommend for cleaning or spray and wipe.


----------



## Ryan E. (Oct 1, 2002)

z4dave said:


> 1st Wash and wax


Looks good :thumbsup:

Digging your R Line in grey, painted bumpers make a big difference in the looks department. I do like the ruggedness of the regular ones too. 




atlas titan said:


> what product you recommend for cleaning or spray and wipe.


I use Adams Waterless Wash for cleaning, a lot of people like Optimum No Rinse (ONR) diluted too. Lots of options out there.


----------



## pruppert (Feb 10, 2018)

I installed these nice cargo liners from Canvasback.

I made a brief video review here

In short, I like them quite a bit. I mainly wanted something to keep dog hair out of the carpet in the cargo area and back of second row. They are so far very easy to clean up and allow all seats to move/fold independently.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

First wash at 1700 miles. F. window tint (50% in VA) scheduled for this Wed. I have done some neat OBD Eleven stuff in last few days as well...gauge sweep, compass, r. tear drop wipe, fan speed in auto, refuel amount.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SEEBEE88 (Feb 25, 2018)

Harleydavidson19 said:


> Ordered and still waiting for these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have a link for these R-Line puddle lamp projectors? Pictures? 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

50% Llumar Pinnacle tint on front.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan E. (Oct 1, 2002)

Installed deAutoLED rear taillight LEDs, fogs up next weekend.


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

I sent my box code to APR. Let’s tune this 2.0T!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harrybinh (Sep 21, 2017)

KarstGeo said:


> 50% Llumar Pinnacle tint on front.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What’s yr roof rack brand and model?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpru (Jan 20, 2018)

Ryan E. said:


> Installed deAutoLED rear taillight LEDs, fogs up next weekend.


Curious to see how these look (the rears)?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Harrybinh said:


> What’s yr roof rack brand and model?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are the VW ones..$325.


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

dpru said:


> Ryan E. said:
> 
> 
> > Installed deAutoLED rear taillight LEDs, fogs up next weekend.
> ...


They have a video on their site:

http://deautokey.com/product/amber-red-or-white-rear-turn-signals-fits-volkswagen-atlas


----------



## Ryan E. (Oct 1, 2002)

dpru said:


> Curious to see how these look (the rears)?


I'll snap some pics tonight, I was very happy with the results.

I'll probably buy some for my MKV R32.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Took it mountainbiking.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

Night work view 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Figured out how to get station logos for the regular FM stations...found online, put on thumbdrive, loaded to Atlas. Done. Cool!


----------



## Ryan E. (Oct 1, 2002)

KarstGeo said:


> Figured out how to get station logos for the regular FM stations...found online, put on thumbdrive, loaded to Atlas. Done. Cool!


Have a link for more info?


----------



## z4dave (Jan 29, 2018)

picked up a proclip for pixel 2 xl, really love it

its kind of pointless with android auto but easy to connect and hard to forget to take my phone with me


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Ryan E. said:


> Have a link for more info?


I found the logos online, saved the .jpg/.png to a thumb drive, plugged it in to the Atlas. Turned on the FM radio. Went to settings and chose "station logs" and you can choose the source (USB) and load them in for the various preset stations you have.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Installed hitch wiring plug. $15. Amazon.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

Nice rug.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

I love my garage rug!


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Hitch plug. Amazon. $9. #worthit









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

KarstGeo said:


> Hitch plug. Amazon. $9. #worthit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you get actual exhaust tips?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

0macman0 said:


> How did you get actual exhaust tips?


Those are fake tips...


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

bajan01 said:


> Those are fake tips...


I guess I’ve just never looked at them from that angle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

0macman0 said:


> How did you get actual exhaust tips?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They're not..just the fake stock ones.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

KarstGeo said:


> I love my garage rug!


Never thought of one before. Maybe to get some. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burntartichoke (Oct 19, 2015)

I got racks for mine then put a little bit of lumber on it. (FYI REI members have 20% off one item through the 9th, got the Timberlines and large core bars for $200 with my dividends.)


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

Covered key fobs with silicone covers.


----------



## SEEBEE88 (Feb 25, 2018)

*DesertFox* said:


> Covered key fobs with silicone covers.


That's so awesome, where did you get them from?


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

Aliexpress

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Silicone-car-key-fob-skin-shell-cover-case-holder-for-VW-Tiguan-2018-Magotan-Passat-B8/32834866835.html


----------



## streetmuziq (Jan 29, 2018)

*DesertFox* said:


> Aliexpress
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Silicone-car-key-fob-skin-shell-cover-case-holder-for-VW-Tiguan-2018-Magotan-Passat-B8/32834866835.html



Sweet! Thank you.


----------



## Jetta32696 (Mar 22, 2001)

New Atlas owner here - just picked up my Tourmaline blue SEL R-Line on Friday. Did the following with the help of OBDeleven:

Tear Drop Wipe 
Window keep rolling after door is open and ignition is off
Comfort opening/closing with key fob 
Gauge sweep
Refuel quantity in dashboard
Compass Display on dash (I think)

Tried the Horn honk while locking/unlocking, didn't work though.

No credits needed with instructions found on the OBDeleven forum. Sorry for the crappy cell phone pic, but you all know what it looks like. 








﻿


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Jetta32696 said:


> New Atlas owner here - just picked up my Tourmaline blue SEL R-Line on Friday. Did the following with the help of OBDeleven:
> 
> Tear Drop Wipe
> Window keep rolling after door is open and ignition is off
> ...


It will honk on locking from the menus on the infotainemt..no need to code. Glad the forum info helped you out! Not many posts in the Atlas subforum over there yet.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jetta32696 (Mar 22, 2001)

KarstGeo said:


> It will honk on locking from the menus on the infotainemt..no need to code. Glad the forum info helped you out! Not many posts in the Atlas subforum over there yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks, I will have to check that out!! You're right about the lack of traffic over there - I found one thread in the coding and adaptations that helped me do everything I listed. I'm glad I found that info and a video on youtube - without it I would have just showed up at a car meet with my OBDeleven dongle and my tablet in hopes of finding someone that knew what they were doing.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2007)

Smoked the tails


----------



## Jetta32696 (Mar 22, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Smoked the tails


Looks great! What did you use to smoke the tails?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2007)

Jetta32696 said:


> Looks great! What did you use to smoke the tails?


Thanks! Find your local xpel shop and they can wrap them on that protective smoked film. They have a 7-10 year warranty. 

I wrapped the headlights and fogs as I can’t stand rock chips or wear on them.


----------



## Jetta32696 (Mar 22, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks! Find your local xpel shop and they can wrap them on that protective smoked film. They have a 7-10 year warranty.
> 
> I wrapped the headlights and fogs as I can’t stand rock chips or wear on them.


Nice. Looks REALLY good! I will have to look into that.


----------



## cplus71 (Mar 14, 2018)

Jetta32696 said:


> New Atlas owner here - just picked up my Tourmaline blue SEL R-Line on Friday. Did the following with the help of OBDeleven:
> 
> Tear Drop Wipe
> Window keep rolling after door is open and ignition is off
> ...


Did you have to get OBDeleven Pro for that?


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks! Find your local xpel shop and they can wrap them on that protective smoked film. They have a 7-10 year warranty.
> 
> I wrapped the headlights and fogs as I can’t stand rock chips or wear on them.


Did you just use a large square piece for the tail lights and trim it down? I only see a kit for the head lights/fog lights on the Xpel website...


----------



## dgleeds (Jun 29, 2013)

der_apoteker said:


> i bought them from ebay https://www.ebay.com/itm/-/162554734416
> 
> i assume other similar sellers would work also. The OEM brake pedal cover slips off and the new one slips on, the gas pedal slides over existing pedal. Total time <5 minutes


 me too, good quality aluminium!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jetta32696 (Mar 22, 2001)

cplus71 said:


> Did you have to get OBDeleven Pro for that?


Yes, best $110 bucks I've spent on car accessories - $60 for OBDeleven and like $50 for a cheap tablet since I'm an Iphone user.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

No pictures yet, but I got my mother to trade in her POS 2017 Ridgeline on an Atlas SE w/ Tech 4Mo. Deep Black Pearl/ Shetland Beige.

Ordered an OBDEleven Pro for her.

She also has a supercharged Chevy SS, this is her daily. 

Patiently waiting for APR tune and other goodies.

Ridgeline had several serious issues, like the affinity for bending hubs for no reason, and other weird noises, that Honda dealers and corporate ignored.


----------



## cgvalant (Nov 14, 2005)

Bought it! SEL Premium, white with black wheels and a bench seat. Exactly what we were looking for. I'll post pics when the weather clears up. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## cplus71 (Mar 14, 2018)

Jetta32696 said:


> Yes, best $110 bucks I've spent on car accessories - $60 for OBDeleven and like $50 for a cheap tablet since I'm an Iphone user.


Where did you get the Pro for $60? On their site it's £40 for OBDeleven basic + £25 for Pro, which is a lot more than $60


----------



## Jetta32696 (Mar 22, 2001)

cplus71 said:


> Where did you get the Pro for $60? On their site it's £40 for OBDeleven basic + £25 for Pro, which is a lot more than $60


My bad...I paid like $80...still a great deal for what it does. :thumbup:


----------



## cplus71 (Mar 14, 2018)

Jetta32696 said:


> My bad...I paid like $80...still a great deal for what it does. :thumbup:


Can you please let me know where you got it for $80?

Thanks,


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

cplus71 said:


> Can you please let me know where you got it for $80?
> 
> Thanks,



obdeleven.com

or 

ecstuning.com


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

I drove it to the beach today.....


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Ebay delivery day.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiki87 (Jul 3, 2017)

Was playing with different sealant combinations till I find time to do paint correction and ceramic coating 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jetta32696 (Mar 22, 2001)

cplus71 said:


> Can you please let me know where you got it for $80?
> 
> Thanks,


https://www.shopdap.com/vw-audi-scan-tool-obdeleven.html


----------



## Jetta32696 (Mar 22, 2001)

vwbugstuff said:


> obdeleven.com
> 
> or
> 
> ecstuning.com


Nope, Deutsche Auto Parts... :thumbup:


----------



## tntbrd (Apr 2, 2018)

Do the front door handle cups for the rear doors as well or are the handles different sizes. Sorry for the dumb question but my SEL 4motion is still on order.


----------



## tntbrd (Apr 2, 2018)

tntbrd said:


> Do the front door handle cups for the rear doors as well or are the handles different sizes. Sorry for the dumb question but my SEL 4motion is still on order.


I meant fit not for or course


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

z4dave said:


> 1st Wash and wax


R-lines look so much better! Flippin VW the bird for the lame blackout on SEL premium. :banghead:

Anybody done the legwork on the cost of buying the R-line body parts? Are they pre-painted and ridiculously priced or just not available?


----------



## cgvalant (Nov 14, 2005)

jspirate said:


> R-lines look so much better! Flippin VW the bird for the lame blackout on SEL premium. :banghead:
> 
> Anybody done the legwork on the cost of buying the R-line body parts? Are they pre-painted and ridiculously priced or just not available?


I think the problem with the SEL Premium is that the r-line panels don't work with the various auto pilot systems. If I recall, in Canadia you can get their equivalent to the SEL Premium with the r-line but you lose the auto park, 4 sided camera view, etc. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

tntbrd said:


> Do the front door handle cups for the rear doors as well or are the handles different sizes. Sorry for the dumb question but my SEL 4motion is still on order.


Front and rear are different. Get a complete set like this one. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Front-Rear...658350?hash=item3ae5fce12e:g:18AAAOSwtGlZLoKJ


----------



## tntbrd (Apr 2, 2018)

Icantdrive65 said:


> tntbrd said:
> 
> 
> > Do the front door handle cups for the rear doors as well or are the handles different sizes. Sorry for the dumb question but my SEL 4motion is still on order.
> ...


Awesome, thanks for the great information!


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

cgvalant said:


> I think the problem with the SEL Premium is that the r-line panels don't work with the various auto pilot systems. If I recall, in Canadia you can get their equivalent to the SEL Premium with the r-line but you lose the auto park, 4 sided camera view, etc.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Ahhhh, didn't think of that. Makes sense, but still sucks.

All I want is a 2.0 SEL Premium with digital cockpit. Speaking of DC, that is something that should be easily swapped.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

hauled a playset for the kids. 

two boxes that are 91" long x 21" wide, fits like a glove. The front passenger's seat is pushed and tilted all the way forward. Hatch closed without issues.

https://www.amazon.com/photos/share/0Y4BcIv0U2myrXJEaHZUxHq1RQOpcAqAyAFHsAP0CZJ


----------



## drunkinmunky (Mar 21, 2018)

Harleydavidson19 said:


> Ordered and still waiting for these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need those under door lights. What site did order those from.


----------



## tntbrd (Apr 2, 2018)

drunkinmunky said:


> I need those under door lights. What site did order those from.


Also, when I have looked for them it doesn't list an Atlas application, do you just order the ones for the Passat and if so what year model?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Dropped in.










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

*DesertFox* said:


> Aliexpress
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Silicone-car-key-fob-skin-shell-cover-case-holder-for-VW-Tiguan-2018-Magotan-Passat-B8/32834866835.html


Never bought anything from here. This place is legit right?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

K&N installed









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

KarstGeo said:


> Dropped in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's some Bad Ass Moe Foe Soap you have there.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

^^^HAHAAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH Good catch! It's actually "Bad @ss Mofo Sealant" - homemade tubeless tire sealant for mountainbikes.


----------



## Shangus (Nov 2, 2014)

I like how the 'MEH' with the arrow is pointing to the filter box. Tell us what you really think!


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Shangus said:


> I like how the 'MEH' with the arrow is pointing to the filter box. Tell us what you really think!


GD kids writing on my work bench...ahahaba

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Ceramic coated it (I'm a professional). Did all of the EBDEleven tweaks including the Haldex one. Installed rear scuff plate, trailer wiring harness, and ordered the K&N drop in.









Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


----------



## kain2thebrain (Mar 25, 2018)

Aonarch said:


> Ceramic coated it (I'm a professional). Did all of the EBDEleven tweaks including the Haldex one. Installed rear scuff plate, trailer wiring harness, and ordered the K&N drop in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haldex?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

Aonarch said:


> Ceramic coated it (I'm a professional). Did all of the EBDEleven tweaks including the Haldex one. Installed rear scuff plate, trailer wiring harness, and ordered the K&N drop in.


Where did you order the rear scuff plate from? I am thinking about a black one for my wife’s platinum gray SE. the SE has less chrome trim so I don’t want to go with the chrome piece.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

bajan01 said:


> Where did you order the rear scuff plate from? I am thinking about a black one for my wife’s platinum gray SE. the SE has less chrome trim so I don’t want to go with the chrome piece.



I've got this one - available on Amazon for the same price from the same seller. Nice product and easy to install.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/REAR-BUMPE...ash=item3f95091b4d:g:RdoAAOSwzhRZjJsU&vxp=mtr


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

Harleydavidson19 said:


> Ordered and still waiting for these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get those R-Line puddle lights from. I see them on ebay but i don't know if they will fit the Atlas.


----------



## cgvalant (Nov 14, 2005)

Not today, but in the last week I:

- Got the front windows tinted with llumar ctx (40%)

- Had ppf installed on the rear bumper to protect it when getting crap in and out the back (extends all the way around the edge down to the trim)

- Installed a trailer wiring socket that VW neglected to include with the vehicle

I'll post some pics one I get the atlas cleaned up.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

kain2thebrain said:


> Haldex?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


AWD









Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


----------



## kain2thebrain (Mar 25, 2018)

Aonarch said:


> AWD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So this changes calculations in the AWD system to increase traction? 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jetta32696 (Mar 22, 2001)

Aonarch said:


> AWD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anymore details on this?? Traction SUCKS on my Atlas - I'm sure others are having similar issues!!


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

I ordered these some time back... happy with my purchase


jayin0507 said:


> Never bought anything from here. This place is legit right?


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Jetta32696 said:


> Anymore details on this?? Traction SUCKS on my Atlas - I'm sure others are having similar issues!!


What specifically sucks about it? What conditions are you encountering that cause the traction to be an issue?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

Jetta32696 said:


> Anymore details on this?? Traction SUCKS on my Atlas - I'm sure others are having similar issues!!


Are we complaining about traction with 4-Motion? Come and drive my FWD Atlas and let’s have this discussion afterwards.


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

I get more wheelspin from the front tires than I would expect. I blame the tires, though.

My Mk4 R32 rarely got any wheelspin and the Atlas Haldex system is a few generations newer, so I would expect better traction management. I always had very sticky tires on the R32.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Icantdrive65 said:


> I get more wheelspin from the front tires than I would expect. I blame the tires, though.
> 
> My Mk4 R32 rarely got any wheelspin and the Atlas Haldex system is a few generations newer, so I would expect better traction management. I always had very sticky tires on the R32.


I guess we drive fairly tame then in our family hauler...never had an issue.


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

KarstGeo said:


> I guess we drive fairly tame then in our family hauler...never had an issue.


Coastal mountain terrain with uneven transitions from driveways to the road creates conditions where the wheels slip. I don't think I drive it like a madman...


----------



## Jetta32696 (Mar 22, 2001)

KarstGeo said:


> What specifically sucks about it? What conditions are you encountering that cause the traction to be an issue?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


In the month or so that I've had my Atlas, I've noticed that in Sport mode, there's some pretty serious front wheel spin from a dead stop and when turning a corner from a stop. Not nearly as bad in Normal mode, but if there's something that can correct this issue, I'm all for it.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Jetta32696 said:


> Anymore details on this?? Traction SUCKS on my Atlas - I'm sure others are having similar issues!!


This would definitely help you out. Basically it just sends more power to the rear. I don't know the specifics, but it is noticable. 

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X304F using Tapatalk


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

Got my SEL RLine ceramic coated today and what do you know. It rains after it is finished. Didn’t get a chance to take a pic of it in its ceramic glory before the rain. But I must say it repels that rain water. 

Also ordered me a screen protector for the infotainment screen. Damn thing is a finger print magnet. I will post pics when I get a chance.


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

jayin0507 said:


> Got my SEL RLine ceramic coated today and what do you know. It rains after it is finished. Didn’t get a chance to take a pic of it in its ceramic glory before the rain. But I must say it repels that rain water.
> 
> Also ordered me a screen protector for the infotainment screen. Damn thing is a finger print magnet. I will post pics when I get a chance.



I've be using a rubber tip stylus to avoid having finger prints on the screen.


----------



## Shiki87 (Jul 3, 2017)

jayin0507 said:


> Got my SEL RLine ceramic coated today and what do you know. It rains after it is finished. Didn’t get a chance to take a pic of it in its ceramic glory before the rain. But I must say it repels that rain water.
> 
> Also ordered me a screen protector for the infotainment screen. Damn thing is a finger print magnet. I will post pics when I get a chance.


I hope it had at least 24hrs of cure time. 
Not the best option to put it in the rain right away


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

Shiki87 said:


> I hope it had at least 24hrs of cure time.
> Not the best option to put it in the rain right away
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It wasn't full rain but it drizzled about 14 hours in. and over night it did rain some more but not but. It just sucks we don't have a garage so it was sitting out in the rain after it got coated.


----------



## cgvalant (Nov 14, 2005)

jayin0507 said:


> Got my SEL RLine ceramic coated today and what do you know. It rains after it is finished. Didn’t get a chance to take a pic of it in its ceramic glory before the rain. But I must say it repels that rain water.
> 
> Also ordered me a screen protector for the infotainment screen. Damn thing is a finger print magnet. I will post pics when I get a chance.


What coating did you go with?

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

cgvalant said:


> What coating did you go with?
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


It is Perma Plate. I didn't pay for this at the dealer they threw it in when I got the R-Line. I had it on my previous Atlas as well and it did well with with water and bird crap. 

I know is not high quality but it does the job well enough.


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

Got it tinted today. 

LLumar Pinnacle 35 on the front windows. LLumar Pinnacle 15 on the rear windows. LLumar Air Blue 80 on the windshield. Door cup protection and bumper PPF. 

Looks great and helps with heat reduction big time from what I noticed so far for the first day. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

Also installed the R Logo puddle lights and screen protector for the infotainment screen. 

OEM puddle light









R Logo installed during sunset









R Logo puddle light at night









Infotainment before









Infotainment screen with protector









Wish I could upload a video show I can show how the protector is practically fingerprint free. 

Link to the R Logo puddle light. They also have he VW Logo 
DELEIKA 2PC Car LED Door Warning Light welcome Logo Projector For VW Passat B6 B7 CC Golf 6 7 MK5 MK
 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XCZFDKX?ref=yo_pop_ma_swf

Link to the screen protector
2018 Volkswagen VW Atlas Discover Media Touch Screen Car Display Navigation Screen Protector, RUIYA HD Clear TEMPERED GLASS Car In-Dash Screen Protective Film (8-Inch)
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B076D7DYB1/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_x6--AbMPJNFZC






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tntbrd (Apr 2, 2018)

jayin0507 said:


> Also installed the R Logo puddle lights and screen protector for the infotainment screen.
> 
> OEM puddle light
> 
> ...



With respect to the lights, some of the reviewers and those who answered questions stated they had to modify their door by drilling a hole. Was there any modification to your vehicle or did these lights simply "plug and play?"


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

Also you said you had it on a previous Atlas? You had an Atlas prior to the R-Line?


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

tntbrd said:


> With respect to the lights, some of the reviewers and those who answered questions stated they had to modify their door by drilling a hole. Was there any modification to your vehicle or did these lights simply "plug and play?"


These were plug and play. Didn't have to do any drilling. They are great. I love the R-Line Logo and the red is more red than the OEM puddle light. 

I do have to say when removing the puddle light was a little weird. I say this because when I removed them they were hot glued inside the door. I already pryed them out of the notches but they weren't coming out. Then when I had it down a little I noticed hot glue on the upper corners. I didn't know they did that. I didn't hot glue the new ones on and they sit flush and secure. So I don't know why it would be hot glued. I should have taken a pic of that. 

Also if you are taking them out you will need to take them off from the top down. As the bottom hooks in. 



jkopelc said:


> Also you said you had it on a previous Atlas? You had an Atlas prior to the R-Line?


Yeah I had a silver SEL 4Motion prior to my Black SEL 4Motion R-Line.

Long story semi short:
When we were looking for an Atlas my wife and I really wanted a white one with Black being our second choice and silver being our last choice in either the SE w/tech or SEL trim. We only have 2 VW dealers here in Oahu, Hawaii and one didn't take us serious and treated us like crap so we decided to go to the other dealer. They didn't have a white or black in the trims we wanted and made certain they understood how much we wanted those colors. They had a Silver SEL 4Motion in stock and when we kept asking for their future inventory to see if any white or black ones are coming in within the month. Both sales person and sales manager told us there was another SEL 4Motion coming in but it was going to silver again and they didn't know when they would get more in. So we thought about it for about 2 weeks and if they still had the Silver SEL 4Motion we would get it. 2 weeks pass we go back there and it was still there but this time our original sales person we were working with wasn't in so we talked to another one. Needless to say he gave us the same line and the original sales person about future cars. I told him we will wait the next day to work with our original sales guy but got persuaded I didn't need to wait and then ended up getting the Silver SEL 4Motion after about 6 hours in the dealer. 2 weeks pass and I happen to browse their inventory online and I see a White SE /Tech in stock. I was pissed and I was waiting for their customer satisfaction survey to be sent to me to rip them a new one. After I filled out that survey the owner of the dealer called me to try to make things right and offered to buy back my Atlas at what I paid for it and then sell me the White SE /Tech. We declined because we were leaving for vacation the next day and didn't want to rush. So another 2 weeks pass and I go in to pick up the sunshade I ordered and then I see they have a Black SEL 4Motion R-Line sitting in their showroom. I left the dealer after getting my sunshade all pissed and debating if I should call the owner to tell him how I felt I got hustled into getting a car when they knew what color Atlas's were coming in. Half way home I make that call and again he tried to make it better by offering me to buy back our Atlas and selling the R-Line at a loss. This time we accepted his offer. 

Original Silver SEL 4Motion price paid out the door:
$42, 217

Original Silver SEL 4Motion buy back price and mileage:
$42,500 
1,502 miles

New Black SEL 4Motion R-Line price paid out the door:
$41,915


----------



## jingranbury (Mar 21, 2018)

Please don't laugh, but I hand washed and dried my Atlas today... I live in an area just south of Fort Worth Texas with many Pecan and Oak trees... My Grey Metallic SE/Tech was actually almost yellow/green from all the pollen and Pecan "strings" that drop this time of year... It really is awful, especially all the Pecan crap that gets into every crevice of the vehicle, and, everywhere else... Those of you who live with Pecan trees know what I am talking about... I said don't laugh, because if you are 5'4" like me, 70 years old, and, have a bad back and disability that limits the use of my right shoulder/arm, washing and drying a vehicle the size of the Atlas is a really hard job... I even had to use a step ladder to do the roof and parts of the hood and windshield area... All that said, after it was washed and dried, it looks absolutely stunning... I may have been hallucinating, but I think the VW emblem on the front winked at me and smiled when I was done... I usually use a very good "rag style" automated car wash that does not cause swirl marks, but I just wanted to give my new Atlas it's first good hand washing, especially since it was really grimy with all that "stuck on" pollen crap...


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

I like the look of the R line fender badge. I finally got around to installing my eBay order from the winter. 4 Motion Fender-Door badge.


----------



## THEREED (May 21, 2018)

juched said:


> I like the look of the R line fender badge. I finally got around to installing my eBay order from the winter. 4 Motion Fender-Door badge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

THEREED said:


> juched said:
> 
> 
> > I like the look of the R line fender badge. I finally got around to installing my eBay order from the winter. 4 Motion Fender-Door badge.
> ...


----------



## THEREED (May 21, 2018)

jayin0507 said:


> THEREED said:
> 
> 
> > Love look of the white R-Line. What trim level is it?
> ...


----------



## dgleeds (Jun 29, 2013)

THEREED said:


> juched said:
> 
> 
> > I like the look of the R line fender badge. I finally got around to installing my eBay order from the winter. 4 Motion Fender-Door badge.
> ...


----------



## MJsAtlas (Apr 20, 2018)

Your R-Line looks great! I have the same as yours, very happy with it so far after a month.


----------



## Ryan E. (Oct 1, 2002)

jingranbury said:


> Please don't laugh, but I hand washed and dried my Atlas today... I live in an area just south of Fort Worth Texas with many Pecan and Oak trees... My Grey Metallic SE/Tech was actually almost yellow/green from all the pollen and Pecan "strings" that drop this time of year... It really is awful, especially all the Pecan crap that gets into every crevice of the vehicle, and, everywhere else... Those of you who live with Pecan trees know what I am talking about... I said don't laugh, because if you are 5'4" like me, 70 years old, and, have a bad back and disability that limits the use of my right shoulder/arm, washing and drying a vehicle the size of the Atlas is a really hard job... I even had to use a step ladder to do the roof and parts of the hood and windshield area... All that said, after it was washed and dried, it looks absolutely stunning... I may have been hallucinating, but I think the VW emblem on the front winked at me and smiled when I was done... I usually use a very good "rag style" automated car wash that does not cause swirl marks, but I just wanted to give my new Atlas it's first good hand washing, especially since it was really grimy with all that "stuck on" pollen crap...


I’m six foot tall and still use a step ladder for the roof


----------



## burntartichoke (Oct 19, 2015)

I towed a 3200lb boat on a 1800lb trailer with not much trouble today.


----------



## STI-GR-Wagon-Dad (Jul 20, 2017)

Dropped off my Atlas for warranty and recall work. I don't know if the battery went dead or the starter, but definitely died in the middle of morning traffic. I thought I was in the clear after some folks posting the battery died in 6 months or less. Mine died around 11 months.


----------



## TWong1200 (Apr 3, 2002)

burntartichoke said:


> I towed a 3200lb boat on a 1800lb trailer with not much trouble today.


That is awesome! How long of a distance and any uphill grades?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burntartichoke (Oct 19, 2015)

TWong1200 said:


> That is awesome! How long of a distance and any uphill grades?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Richmond to Santa Cruz, about 120 miles. I avoided the major climb over the Santa Cruz mountains since this was our first time towing with he Atlas. I still probably wouldn’t tow over Highway 17 in the future thought.


----------



## ToySlacker (Aug 10, 2007)

Yesterday, I finally tinted my front windows and windshield... 18% on the front windows to match factory and 55% on the windshield (I hate fishbowls!). 

Photo to follow this afternoon when I get home...


----------



## TWong1200 (Apr 3, 2002)

0macman0 said:


> All I’ve done to mine so far is a clear bra and front window tint
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For your clear bra on your R-line, did the black piano black painted trim on the front bumper get covered too? What brand film did you get?


----------



## sayemthree (Mar 2, 2006)

last week had pod put on the front end and rear bumper

Today hard wired v1


----------



## ToySlacker (Aug 10, 2007)

ToySlacker said:


> Yesterday, I finally tinted my front windows and windshield... 18% on the front windows to match factory and 55% on the windshield (I hate fishbowls!).
> 
> Photo to follow this afternoon when I get home...






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

ToySlacker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Didn’t realize you could tint the front windshield. I believe in Canada it may be illegal to do so. Nice look. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TWong1200 (Apr 3, 2002)

ToySlacker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


18% matches the factory rear? That’s great. Thought it would be about 40%. 

I’ve got an appt next week for 40% on the front windows and 70% on the windshield. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToySlacker (Aug 10, 2007)

I’m fairly certain tinting the whole windshield is not legal in any state. Most states allow you to only tint a band across the top of the windshield. It’s really a privacy thing that I’ve wanted in my past few cars that I never did.

As for only going 40 on the front windows... you’ll notice a difference, even at 30 between the front windows and the factory tint on the rear windows.

18/20 is not legal on the front windows either.

It’s a mild risk if I ever get pulled over, but I generally behave as I roll around.

✌


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sayemthree (Mar 2, 2006)

sayemthree said:


> last week had PPF put on the front end and rear bumper
> 
> Today hard wired v1


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

ToySlacker said:


> I’m fairly certain tinting the whole windshield is not legal in any state. Most states allow you to only tint a band across the top of the windshield. It’s really a privacy thing that I’ve wanted in my past few cars that I never did.
> 
> As for only going 40 on the front windows... you’ll notice a difference, even at 30 between the front windows and the factory tint on the rear windows.
> 
> ...


Here in Hawaii we can tint the windshield it just can’t be below 80%. That is what i did and it is great at reducing heat. 

35% is legal in the front and we can go as dark as we want on the rears. But only if you are an SUV or truck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

burntartichoke said:


> I towed a 3200lb boat on a 1800lb trailer with not much trouble today.


Holy cow, thats just fabulous! :thumbup:


----------



## cgvalant (Nov 14, 2005)

On Friday, I took advantage of the 20% off Yakima sale at REI and got Jetstream bars, timberline feet and a skybox 18 Carbonite. I plan to move the bars back so that the box is centered between them while placing the box as far back as possible without hitting the lift gate.

First pic of the tint as well. Llumar CTX 40%.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## hipchack (Apr 15, 2018)

TWong1200 said:


> For your clear bra on your R-line, did the black piano black painted trim on the front bumper get covered too? What brand film did you get?


I have an R-line. I had the clear bra placed and noticed that the black painted trim wasn't covered. I'm curious if this is other's experiences? I'm emailing detailer now about it. Otherwise I used suntek to cover the front.


----------



## TWong1200 (Apr 3, 2002)

hipchack said:


> I have an R-line. I had the clear bra placed and noticed that the black painted trim wasn't covered. I'm curious if this is other's experiences?


I’ve done more research and have an appt on 6/5 to get it all done. I’ve found that XPEL films have templates for the R-Line. Clearshield by Solargard does not have a template for the R-Line. I’ve not been able to confirm with 3M. When I made my appt, I made it clear to them that I wanted all painted portions covered and they confirmed that they would do that. 

What brand did you go with?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hipchack (Apr 15, 2018)

TWong1200 said:


> I’ve done more research and have an appt on 6/5 to get it all done. I’ve found that XPEL films have templates for the R-Line. Clearshield by Solargard does not have a template for the R-Line. I’ve not been able to confirm with 3M. When I made my appt, I made it clear to them that I wanted all painted portions covered and they confirmed that they would do that.
> 
> What brand did you go with?
> 
> ...


I used suntek, and it looks great. It is also based off a template for the r-line.


----------



## atlas titan (Dec 15, 2017)

TWong1200 said:


> I’ve done more research and have an appt on 6/5 to get it all done. I’ve found that XPEL films have templates for the R-Line. Clearshield by Solargard does not have a template for the R-Line. I’ve not been able to confirm with 3M. When I made my appt, I made it clear to them that I wanted all painted portions covered and they confirmed that they would do that.
> 
> What brand did you go with?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How much was the price for doing whole car with clear film
I was Gona do it myself by buying 3m films on Amazon


----------



## TWong1200 (Apr 3, 2002)

atlas titan said:


> How much was the price for doing whole car with clear film
> I was Gona do it myself by buying 3m films on Amazon


I’m not doing my whole car. Just doing a partial to include the front bumper, portions of the hood and fenders, head and fog lights, door handle cups, and rear bumper. I am going to look into getting the side skirts and door edges done too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TWong1200 (Apr 3, 2002)

hipchack said:


> I used suntek, and it looks great. It is also based off a template for the r-line.


And they didn’t cover the piano Black portions? I’d go back and say something 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilsak (May 30, 2018)

Did this with mine (have a thread on the mods...)


----------



## cplus71 (Mar 14, 2018)

*My Atlas digital cockpit to Golf*

Using OBDeleven I changed the digital cockpit to look like the Golf


----------



## linclonli (Mar 16, 2018)

put a hiden dash camera perfectly replaced with the orignal case cover.
https://ibb.co/nwW3Ay


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

linclonli said:


> put a hiden dash camera perfectly replaced with the orignal case cover.
> https://ibb.co/nwW3Ay


What dash camera is that?


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

jayin0507 said:


> What dash camera is that?


Ditto...


----------



## rcworship (Jul 15, 2017)

*More pics*

Can you post another pic or 2?


----------



## linclonli (Mar 16, 2018)

jayin0507 said:


> What dash camera is that?



I purchased from Taobao, the Chinese eBay

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z09.2.0.0.d7c02e8dJt1Wqx&id=526400380821&_u=41koash5c15


Find a similar one for Passat Golf on Aliexpress, you can ask the seller if they have one for Tremont (Atlas in China)

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/108...a16e-4961-a32c-e6b5620e29ff&priceBeautifyAB=0


----------



## TWong1200 (Apr 3, 2002)

Had Xpel clear bra put on and also had the front windows and windshield tinted. 

Haven't had a chance to take a pic yet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

Washed it


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

*DesertFox* said:


> Washed it


That red really pops! Like it.


----------



## STI-GR-Wagon-Dad (Jul 20, 2017)

It died again. Getting it towed to the dealership, again. It continually cranks, but won't idle. It acts as if the fuel pump is dead.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## cgvalant (Nov 14, 2005)

Hard to see it, but I parked it in the wrong spot today and it got its first door ding. People are such *******s.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebTDI (Dec 2, 2013)

Washed it. Also took pic of another door ding.  Will take it to get PDR'ed soon.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Atlas123 said:


> They have a video on their site:
> 
> http://deautokey.com/product/amber-red-or-white-rear-turn-signals-fits-volkswagen-atlas





Ryan E. said:


> I'll snap some pics tonight, I was very happy with the results.
> 
> I'll probably buy some for my MKV R32.


Thanks for the support. It means the world to a small company like ourselves. 







:thumbup:


----------



## cuckoo4watches (May 31, 2007)

badges











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hetletco (May 15, 2018)

*Where did you get the Atlas 4 motion badges?*



cuckoo4watches said:


> badges
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are exactly what I have been looking for. Where did you get them?


----------



## cplus71 (Mar 14, 2018)

*Daytime Running Lights*


----------



## cuckoo4watches (May 31, 2007)

Hetletco said:


> Those are exactly what I have been looking for. Where did you get them?


ebay
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/232356300274












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuckoo4watches (May 31, 2007)

cplus71 said:


>




are those ones from ebay?

i saw some like that and wondered if they work with my Atlas... i have launch edition so no fogs (but i have better radio and panoroof)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cplus71 (Mar 14, 2018)

cuckoo4watches said:


> are those ones from ebay?
> 
> i saw some like that and wondered if they work with my Atlas... i have launch edition so no fogs (but i have better radio and panoroof)
> 
> ...


You can find it on ebay, or aliexpress.


----------



## JBkr (Jun 18, 2018)

cplus71 said:


>


Was it much trouble wiring them up? And did you use the amber turn signals as well or go just with the white?


----------



## JBkr (Jun 18, 2018)

Just got it last week. Black on Black Comfortline.

Dealer did front tint, 7 pin trailer wiring and rear bumper protector. 

Need some nice Dark Audi rims next.


----------



## cplus71 (Mar 14, 2018)

JBkr said:


> Was it much trouble wiring them up? And did you use the amber turn signals as well or go just with the white?


There are 2 wires that connect to the turn signals. I didn't do that. I don't think it would look good. I have them running at all time, during day, and night. It looks good. The brightness and color are the same as the Atlas headlights, and drl. 
All I did was connect the black to the battery negative, and red to the fuse box near the battery to an unused slot (see picture). I used an add on circuit. The only thing is after you shut the engine off, these lights remain on for a minute.


----------



## cuckoo4watches (May 31, 2007)

cplus71 said:


> There are 2 wires that connect to the turn signals. I didn't do that. I don't think it would look good. I have them running at all time, during day, and night. It looks good. The brightness and color are the same as the Atlas headlights, and drl.
> All I did was connect the black to the battery negative, and red to the fuse box near the battery to an unused slot (see picture). I used an add on circuit. The only thing is after you shut the engine off, these lights remain on for a minute.


thank you for the explanation and fuse box diagram

since i dont have fogs in place, do you think it would be possible to still install these LEDs?

like, how do they actually attach to the fog light area?

a close up shot might help too. 

thx again, looks great on your SEL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cplus71 (Mar 14, 2018)

cuckoo4watches said:


> thank you for the explanation and fuse box diagram
> 
> since i dont have fogs in place, do you think it would be possible to still install these LEDs?
> 
> ...


I looked at the launch edition pictures, and I'm not sure if you can install these. I had to remove a gray cover. The LED replaces this cover.


----------



## cuckoo4watches (May 31, 2007)

cplus71 said:


> I looked at the launch edition pictures, and I'm not sure if you can install these. I had to remove a gray cover. The LED replaces this cover.


thanks so much for the details!

you may be right... that grey bezel may only come on fog installed bumpers and mine may be a full blank-out. 

i appreciate the info and will take a closer look at mine, may have to go a different route or do without. 

-Steve


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBkr (Jun 18, 2018)

First bath, finally. Then smoke film on the upper turns/reverse lights and CHMSL.


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

Would this enable the auto roof and window close feature? I am wondering if the rain sensor that's in the new mirror is better than what comes stock....



bajan01 said:


> Installed Enhanced Rearview Mirror with HomeLink (000072548F) on my wife’s Atlas SE with Technology package. Purchased from VW of Naples website:
> 
> https://parts.vwofnaples.com/p/Volk...Mirror-with-HomeLink/68023762/000072548F.html
> 
> ...


See my post at https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8694065-Ross-Tech-VCDS-support-and-DIY-for-the-Atlas&p=107479625&viewfull=1#post107479625


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

The new mirror does not replace the rain sensor, it only uses the wires for power. Here is the location of the rain sensor itself...this part is not removed with the mirror installation.


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

Ok, thanks for that info. Then I have to figure out why the auto rain close isnt working as it should even though I enabled it....


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

Added the Neuspeed power module to my 2.0t SE w/Tech. Pretty straight forward install. You’ll need to removed the plastic skid plate to reach bottom connector. Looks OEM. Gotta drive around the first 30 Miles to get it to settle in. 

Neuspeed PN: 64.10.15

I also spoke to APR about getting it calibrated down the road. Hoping sooner than later. We will see. 🤞 

-Mike


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

walksonair said:


> Ok, thanks for that info. Then I have to figure out why the auto rain close isnt working as it should even though I enabled it....


Word on the street is that this may only work on older model years and not the newest stuff.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiki87 (Jul 3, 2017)

First 10k miles in less than 5 months. Hopefully many more to come.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChimneyJim (Jul 25, 2012)

MMeachGLI said:


> Added the Neuspeed power module to my 2.0t SE w/Tech. Pretty straight forward install. You’ll need to removed the plastic skid plate to reach bottom connector. Looks OEM. Gotta drive around the first 30 Miles to get it to settle in.
> 
> Neuspeed PN: 64.10.15
> 
> ...


Interested to hear more as you run it in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

ChimneyJim said:


> Interested to hear more as you run it in.
> 
> 
> It’s a noticeable difference once you push the vehicle. Normal low speed driving you would never notice a difference.
> ...


----------



## cgvalant (Nov 14, 2005)

MMeachGLI said:


> Can you imagine a IS38 swap? 400hp in an Atlas!


400hp on fwd only? No thanks. If only the offered the 2.0t with AWD.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

cgvalant said:


> 400hp on fwd only? No thanks. If only the offered the 2.0t with AWD.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Traction already sucks with the FWD VR...meanwhile in my 475hp SQ5...zero traction issues. 🤫


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

cgvalant said:


> 400hp on fwd only? No thanks. If only the offered the 2.0t with AWD.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk



Too each his own. I’m just excited to be able to increase the HP with simple bolt ons and ECU calibration. 

I’m hoping VW will make a 2.0t AWD Atlas as well. I believe a lot of people wish that.


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

bajan01 said:


> Traction already sucks with the FWD VR...meanwhile in my 475hp SQ5...zero traction issues. 🤫


SQ5 is real nice! Not enough room for us and way more expensive than the Atlas.


----------



## tbgti (Oct 23, 2017)

Not today exactly, but within the last week:

1) Bought an Atlas SEL FWD in Platinum Gray Metallic and became a 2-VW household once again - that hasn’t been the case since we had a 2002 Jetta and a 2005 Jetta wagon and no kids (man that wagon was ugly, but I LOVED it)! Of the 6 VWs that we’ve owned, the Atlas is the first one with an automatic transmission. Replaced a 2013 Ford Flex Limited. 

2) WeatherTech floor liners

3) deAuto LED interior lights and fogs; I can’t believe VW cheaped on halogens for the interior and fogs; sheesh!

4) My beautiful wife didn’t care for the stock 18” wheels (I agree with her, but it was her idea), so we ordered a set of the 20” black Mejorada wheels and 255/50R20 Continental ExtremeContact DWS06 tires. It’s her car, so she’s the boss!

Now it’s time to put some more miles on it and get to know it a little better! Will be looking for a winter wheel/tire setup in the next couple of months, but no rush on that right now. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cgvalant (Nov 14, 2005)

Nice! I've got the same vehicle lineup in my garage as well, except I had to get a white with black wheels Atlas to match the GTI. 

How long did it take to install the LEDs? That's my next mod.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

tbgti said:


> Not today exactly, but within the last week:
> 
> 1) Bought an Atlas SEL FWD in Platinum Gray Metallic and became a 2-VW household once again - that hasn’t been the case since we had a 2002 Jetta and a 2005 Jetta wagon and no kids (man that wagon was ugly, but I LOVED it)! Of the 6 VWs that we’ve owned, the Atlas is the first one with an automatic transmission. Replaced a 2013 Ford Flex Limited.
> 
> ...


Looks like you got the alternate front grill (AKA Teramont front grill) on your Atlas


----------



## tbgti (Oct 23, 2017)

For the LEDs, as long as you have one of those cheap trim removal kits, it is really really easy. Fog lights took about 10-15 minutes. Interior domes, sun visors & puddle lights took about 30 minutes for all of them. Still need to do the very back, glove box & footwells, but it was really hot in my garage so I called it quits and drank a couple beers instead of finishing the job. 

As far as the alternate grille, I wasn’t a fan at first, but I have to admit it is growing on me. The good news is that I’m sure I’d be able to find the original one if it bothers me too much down the road. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yayau (Apr 18, 2018)

I got the same set of flaps.
Did you just drill new holes with the screw that came with the flaps?
I'm thinking about using pushpin retainer clips instead.

Thanks



SCHWAB0 said:


> Ali express mud flaps for $33 shipped. 15 min job with right tools.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

yayau said:


> I got the same set of flaps.
> Did you just drill new holes with the screw that came with the flaps?
> I'm thinking about using pushpin retainer clips instead.
> 
> Thanks


I did drill. That might be a better alternative, its a lease so I didn't care too much 


Sent from my mobile office.


----------



## akisaka (Jul 9, 2018)

cuckoo4watches said:


> thanks so much for the details!
> 
> you may be right... that grey bezel may only come on fog installed bumpers and mine may be a full blank-out.
> 
> ...




Hey mine is also a launch version. I've been looking at this DRL for a while. To finish the look, I believe we also need the foglight assembly. Otherwise there will be a hole and it doesn't look good. 

To actually make the foglight working, we need to do extra wiring and change the headlight switch. I don't know if there is a light control module in it or not, if so then software job may be needed as well.

A lot of work to do :facepalm:


----------



## cplus71 (Mar 14, 2018)

akisaka said:


> Hey mine is also a launch version. I've been looking at this DRL for a while. To finish the look, I believe we also need the foglight assembly. Otherwise there will be a hole and it doesn't look good.
> 
> To actually make the foglight working, we need to do extra wiring and change the headlight switch. I don't know if there is a light control module in it or not, if so then software job may be needed as well.
> 
> A lot of work to do :facepalm:


You don't need no extra wiring. Just connect the negative to the battery, and positive to the fusebox ACC.


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

Nobody has done anything to their Atlas in a while, lets have it......


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

Nothing amazing, but I figured out my OBD Eleven module and enabled the compass and open/close windows and sunroof with the remote today. 

I tried to figure out high beam assist, but I was too tired to keep translating german to english. I also want to change the Haldex setting for more traction. I know that is in this thread a few pages back. Should be posted in the OBD Eleven thread too.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Icantdrive65 said:


> Nothing amazing, but I figured out my OBD Eleven module and enabled the compass and open/close windows and sunroof with the remote today.
> 
> I tried to figure out high beam assist, but I was too tired to keep translating german to english. I also want to change the Haldex setting for more traction. I know that is in this thread a few pages back. Should be posted in the OBD Eleven thread too.


Check the OBDEleven pro board forum, all of this is there...not sure on the Haldex stuff...never seen that and I've researched the crap out of the OBDEleven mods.


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

KarstGeo said:


> Check the OBDEleven pro board forum, all of this is there...not sure on the Haldex stuff...never seen that and I've researched the crap out of the OBDEleven mods.


I have been on there a bit. It was actually your post here where I first learned of that forum. I emailed a backup to myself first thing. I really want to find the Haldex mod!


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Icantdrive65 said:


> I have been on there a bit. It was actually your post here where I first learned of that forum. I emailed a backup to myself first thing. I really want to find the Haldex mod!


What exactly does this Haldex mod do? Best to probably look at other vehicles with it (Golf?) to see if they cracked it...I know I saw this for the R32? I believe. Happy modding, it is quite fun!


----------



## AzAtlas (May 15, 2018)

Yesterday I got the llumar Air 80 on the windshield. Works surprisingly well. The installer did a perfect fit; I actually couldn't tell. I had to try to feel for the edges.

The week before I did the llumar 35 for the rest of the vehicle. I also did the PPF (llumar)
Got the ResistAll too (part of the 'deal'...basically free)

I did full deAuto LEDs. It took me a real long time (all day). I was slow and deliberate. The bulbs I removed I wrapped in bubble wrap and labeled (to keep...for some reason). I used painters trim tape so I wouldn't scratch/scuff any surface with the prying tools.

I de-badged; really de-trimmed. I left the ATLAS across the back, kinda like it.

Chrome bumper scuff plate (I like shiny stuff)

Other small stuff, VW windshield blocker, multi USB for 3rd row, locking wheel nuts, super manly floor mats


I'm thinking about running boards...


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

KarstGeo said:


> What exactly does this Haldex mod do? Best to probably look at other vehicles with it (Golf?) to see if they cracked it...I know I saw this for the R32? I believe. Happy modding, it is quite fun!


This is all I have seen, but I am intrigued.



Aonarch said:


> AWD


----------



## Babyrack815 (Jun 10, 2018)

I wish more pics were posted on these upgrades. I am looking for ideas for my S. I was told fogs are out of the question, and the panel can’t be upgraded. Anyone have any suggestions or thoughts on this? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiki87 (Jul 3, 2017)

Tested out towing abilities 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

Finally got around to debadging... Here's what it looks like in the red color. Much kudos to the drill eraser wheel I got from Hamazon: https://amzn.to/2KrmFRd


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

XPEL Ultimate Self Healing blah blah ...entire front end. Full hood, full front fenders, sideview mirrors, full front bumper. OTD after CT 6.35% tax and 10% off Military discount= 1381 

BEFORE
https://1drv.ms/u/s!Am4oxjiBayafg7EgIbRRhOVH-rvg-w
https://1drv.ms/u/s!Am4oxjiBayafg7EfQCYklfO1bTMHMg

AFTER
https://1drv.ms/u/s!Am4oxjiBayafg7EhIoI7ZsOrxgUNHQ


----------



## kendrer (Dec 12, 2017)

WOW love these. Currently shopping around for better looking wheels . . . but I have noticed even with the current oem wheels the suspension/ride is super rough especially over bumps. Is it drastically worse now that you've increased to 22" and lower profile tires?


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

kendrer said:


> WOW love these. Currently shopping around for better looking wheels . . . but I have noticed even with the current oem wheels the suspension/ride is super rough especially over bumps. Is it drastically worse now that you've increased to 22" and lower profile tires?


I bet it is rough. Mkvi GTI low pro sucks, I would want as much sidewall as I can get with 4.5k lbs and potholes in CT. Not a fan of a slammed SUV with low pro, to each their own. I like that mudder atlas


----------



## AzAtlas (May 15, 2018)

I didn't notice any -real- difference between the 18" and the 20s (reg vs RLine).

The handling and ride quality was very similar. I thought the 20s were a little more responsive...but that could have been imagined (placebo effect) 

22s..who knows, it'd be nice to try first before going through the expense


----------



## CenturySabre (Aug 7, 2018)

*First post*

First wash and wax, lamin-x fogs (yellow), OEM window vent shades and a Polack connector for the trailer.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Hedgehodge said:


> XPEL Ultimate Self Healing blah blah ...entire front end. Full hood, full front fenders, sideview mirrors, full front bumper. OTD after CT 6.35% tax and 10% off Military discount= 1381
> 
> BEFORE
> https://1drv.ms/u/s!Am4oxjiBayafg7EgIbRRhOVH-rvg-w
> ...


Very nice! I'm going to get it done this weekend. Only thing is the installer will need it for at least 24 hours. How long did it take yours? I'm getting the same thing as you except, I'm doing partial fenders and adding Headlights and fogs. Quoted installed, $1226 including tax. Might add to tint the front windows as well.


----------



## AzAtlas (May 15, 2018)

I had 1 day PPF 1 day tint (then back again to do windshield...but I'm guessing they could have added that to my tint day).

I went through the dealer to get a courtesy car.


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

TablaRasa said:


> Very nice! I'm going to get it done this weekend. Only thing is the installer will need it for at least 24 hours. How long did it take yours? I'm getting the same thing as you except, I'm doing partial fenders and adding Headlights and fogs. Quoted installed, $1226 including tax. Might add to tint the front windows as well.


Thanks 

mine was brought in at 1030 am and he said to be there when he closed at 5pm, they were just finishing up on it. I said NO NEED TO RUSH PLEASEEEEE lol. Bubbles are out now im pretty certain but I've had rain on it after the 2nd day nonstop, hard to tell, follow up appointment soon.

I'd do full fenders instead of headlights for now, thats just me. I plan on going back for lights later, to many curves for me to try on my own. Lights hazy and chipped can be buffed out etc. paint kinda but noticeable. Turn your wheel left and right in the mud and rocks, where does it hit (dont try that). I want the doors but that was about 1700 for all 4 doors covered. 

I figured the price was good, they must pay for license only to print their own from Xpel. their website is more expensive for some pieces than the place i went to, no brainer to let them do it. 


http://www.automobiliaautosalon.com/paint-protection-catalog-pricing/

http://www.xpel.com/paint-protectio...rs_and_Light_Trucks/2018/Volkswagen/Atlas/SEL


----------



## tbgti (Oct 23, 2017)

Finally got around to installing my Tekonsha P3 brake controller with wiring harness found on eBay. Took less than 20 minutes and works great! 

Hooked up the Jayco 1207 pop-up for a test run; the Atlas feels better towing the pup than my Father-in-law’s 2002 F-150! Granted, didn’t go above 60mph, but I think the Atlas will be the perfect tow vehicle for this. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Hedgehodge said:


> TablaRasa said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice! I'm going to get it done this weekend. Only thing is the installer will need it for at least 24 hours. How long did it take yours? I'm getting the same thing as you except, I'm doing partial fenders and adding Headlights and fogs. Quoted installed, $1226 including tax. Might add to tint the front windows as well.
> ...


 just got it done today. He actually gave me a discount to $1120 with the front tints a, headlights, and fogs. And I paid cash so he cut me some slack on the tax as well. I had the Tiguan done here as well so I asked for a discount for returning custom ore. I did the partial fenders I asked him because he said I should be ok. I he could've just said get full fenders since it is easier install dto do so rather than the cutting the piece. I also installed the oem side steps and oem mud flaps front and back today as well. I'm taking a break for now since wifey is giving me the stank eye lol


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

KarstGeo said:


> Hitch plug. Amazon. $9. #worthit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anybody thinking of getting this ones or have installed them on yours?

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N22FCI7/ref=sxbs_sxwds-stppvp_2?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_p=6297546923292665688&pd_rd_wg=NyuF7&pf_rd_r=TD6339JZPRFZS6AX8EFT&pf_rd_s=desktop-sx-bottom-slot&pf_rd_t=301&pd_rd_i=B01N22FCI7&pd_rd_w=qEYw4&pf_rd_i=trailer+hitch+cover&pd_rd_r=68e6e107-db04-4d89-b393-0d36ec0061b0&ie=UTF8&qid=1534256393&sr=2


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

TablaRasa said:


> just got it done today. He actually gave me a discount to $1120 with the front tints a, headlights, and fogs. And I paid cash so he cut me some slack on the tax as well. I had the Tiguan done here as well so I asked for a discount for returning custom ore. I did the partial fenders I asked him because he said I should be ok. I he could've just said get full fenders since it is easier install dto do so rather than the cutting the piece. I also installed the oem side steps and oem mud flaps front and back today as well. I'm taking a break for now since wifey is giving me the stank eye lol


Nice, I should have added tints then and headlights. Later I'll do that. Maybe I'll get mudflaps but on my gti it dragged over driveways (I know, this is higher) but also collected lots of salty snow. Would keep my black paint clean longer though p


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

TablaRasa said:


> KarstGeo said:
> 
> 
> > Hitch plug. Amazon. $9. #worthit
> ...


I may just 3d print this one day, put in a design too lol. I need to buy black and silver abs for thi


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Hedgehodge said:


> I may just 3d print this one day, put in a design too lol. I need to buy black and silver abs for thi


That is actually a good idea!


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

tbgti said:


> Finally got around to installing my Tekonsha P3 brake controller with wiring harness found on eBay. Took less than 20 minutes and works great!
> 
> Hooked up the Jayco 1207 pop-up for a test run; the Atlas feels better towing the pup than my Father-in-law’s 2002 F-150! Granted, didn’t go above 60mph, but I think the Atlas will be the perfect tow vehicle for this.
> 
> ...


Could you post a link the eBay seller? **UPDATE** never mind, I found it. Made one myself for about $20 less.


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

Went in for some recall work. And got a new compass on my dash.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChimneyJim (Jul 25, 2012)

Picked up my Skybox. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwcdn (Aug 9, 2018)

tbgti said:


> Not today exactly, but within the last week:
> 
> 1) Bought an Atlas SEL FWD in Platinum Gray Metallic and became a 2-VW household once again - that hasn’t been the case since we had a 2002 Jetta and a 2005 Jetta wagon and no kids (man that wagon was ugly, but I LOVED it)! Of the 6 VWs that we’ve owned, the Atlas is the first one with an automatic transmission. Replaced a 2013 Ford Flex Limited.
> 
> ...



Your grille looks different - did you change it?


----------



## kain2thebrain (Mar 25, 2018)

That's the Teramont grille, which is what is used in production now because of the fire at the Atlas grille manufacturer.


vwcdn said:


> Your grille looks different - did you change it?


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## vwcdn (Aug 9, 2018)

kain2thebrain said:


> That's the Teramont grille, which is what is used in production now because of the fire at the Atlas grille manufacturer.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thanks. I had no idea.


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

jayin0507 said:


> Went in for some recall work. And got a new compass on my dash.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I don't see this compass does that mean I need the recall. My VIN doesn't pull anything up


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Hedgehodge said:


> If I don't see this compass does that mean I need the recall. My VIN doesn't pull anything up


Not a "recall", just a service campaign....will handle it next time you're in for service. What model do you have?


----------



## tbgti (Oct 23, 2017)

Finally gave Klasse All-In-One (KAIO) and High Gloss Sealant Glaze (KSG) a shot. I’m impressed! Had been avoiding it due to reviews that the KSG is particularly difficult to remove/buff out. 

I was cognizant of applying the KSG as thin as possible and had no trouble removing with a microfiber cloth after letting it sit for 45 minutes. Every time I spend time with the Atlas, I can’t help thinking that it has to be twice the surface area of my GTI! 

Photo doesn’t do it justice. I’ll try to get a shot of it in the daylight tomorrow.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

KarstGeo said:


> Hedgehodge said:
> 
> 
> > If I don't see this compass does that mean I need the recall. My VIN doesn't pull anything up
> ...


SEL vr6 4motion


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Well not all today but in a span of a week of owning the car. Here so far:

-Deauto Led interior, signals, reverse 
-Installed the side steps (a pain on one side, a breeze on the other )
-OEM Rear Bumper guard
-OEM Rear cover seat
-OEM Mugflaps
-Xpel ultimate plus clear wrap (Full Hood, Full Front Bumper, Headlights, Fogs, mirror caps, Partial Fenders)
-35% Front Window tint
-Bunch of Vagcom changes (this includes an apparent deactivation of the lane assist warning to put my hands back on. I have no idea how. It was after I coded to adaptive lane assist. I can take my hands off for a longer period of time (have yet to test how long but I've gone 5 minutes w/o warning before I voluntarily disengaged)
- Bumper plugs
Originally had front plates but remove it for the wrap. I don't want to put it back so I did a cheap bumper plug mod. Bought some from Amazon and utilized OEM touch up paint. Not perfect since the holes are raised but will do for now

To install this weekend:
Deauto LED fogs
OEM Base Carriers
4mo Fender Badge
Lamin X door cups and door clear wrap protector

Going Through PDI

















Day of Delivery








Side Steps, Wrap, and Front Tints









Another view on the other side









With front bumper Holes









With Bumper Plugs up close









W/ Bumper Plugs from far


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

New receiver cover and bumper cover.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

Scott Evil said:


> New receiver cover and bumper cover.


Do you have a link or part number for the bumper protector?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Scott Evil said:


> New receiver cover and bumper cover.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 very nice! Amazon


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

Where did you get that bumper cover, I want to stay blacked out, not chrome like OEM.

Also vw bumper hitch


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

Hedgehodge said:


> Where did you get that bumper cover, I want to stay blacked out, not chrome like OEM.
> 
> Also vw bumper hitch


Both available on Amazon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

Darn links are broken unless you just gave the generic amazon.com link lol. 

Remove that Free Beans (whatever) sticker from dealer  Thats the FIRST thing i did, while it was Fresh and easy to remove. They also put it on at a EVER SO SLIGHT ANGLE which drove me nuts. Pulled into the house and removed it and rubbed off residue with cotton shirt lol


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Hedgehodge said:


> Darn links are broken unless you just gave the generic amazon.com link lol.
> 
> Remove that Free Beans (whatever) sticker from dealer <img src="http://www.vwvortex.com/Anthony/Smilies/tongue.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Stick Out Tongue" class="inlineimg" /> Thats the FIRST thing i did, while it was Fresh and easy to remove. They also put it on at a EVER SO SLIGHT ANGLE which drove me nuts. Pulled into the house and removed it and rubbed off residue with cotton shirt lol


 I hear you. I take any dealer propaganda of any sort after purchase. Luckily, it's was only the license plate holder


----------



## STI-GR-Wagon-Dad (Jul 20, 2017)

Oil change @ 20k miles! Engine runs slightly cooler than dealer fill. Castrol 0W40 is what is going to be used from now on.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

Hedgehodge said:


> Darn links are broken unless you just gave the generic amazon.com link lol.
> 
> Remove that Free Beans (whatever) sticker from dealer  Thats the FIRST thing i did, while it was Fresh and easy to remove. They also put it on at a EVER SO SLIGHT ANGLE which drove me nuts. Pulled into the house and removed it and rubbed off residue with cotton shirt lol


I didn't put a specific link--its damn easy to search on Amazon.

I do a lot of B2B with this dealer so I will leave their name on there. Pays my mortgage and they are pretty good people.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

STI-GR-Wagon-Dad said:


> Oil change @ 20k miles! Engine runs slightly cooler than dealer fill. Castrol 0W40 is what is going to be used from now on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


What difference did you see?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## STI-GR-Wagon-Dad (Jul 20, 2017)

KarstGeo said:


> What difference did you see?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I had my first oil change done by the dealer. It ran about 10-12 degrees hotter than (200 deg) factory fill and the engine response was slightly less. Also noticed the realtime fuel economy hardly got past 30 mpg. All this based on the factory metering. Now with the 0W40, real time fuel economy got a little over 30mpg and can get a steady 35 mpg. Also engine temps sat around 199-201. It just seems like the dealer 5w40 is just on the thicker end and engine temps and response shows it.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## boygirlca (Feb 5, 2011)

*Install AI Android Media Box for 2018 Atlas*

Installed AI Android Media Box for 2018 Atlas.
You can find this box from Aliexpress, just search "DZ-215". The Store is: "DZSJ Car Multimedia Store".

Ok, this Android media box for the Atlas just for the fun, just like add a android cellphone to you vehicle.

You know now the VW MIB/MIB2 media system is bulid with a few separated module, like screen, main unit, amplifer, 360 degree camera, etc. So this media box just add a android system to the VW MIB system, still keeping the original MIB2 system working well, then using the vehicle screen for display(LVDS cable) and using vehicle amplifer for the sound. And it is compatible with the VW MQB CANBUS, so you still can use the button on the steering wheel to control volume and select next or previous, and using original touch screen for this android system. The original backup camera and 360 degree camera are compatible with this box when the box in working status. This box has WIFI and 4G module, but doesn't has BLUETOOTH module.

For this box, there is two kinds of system switching mode: 
1, move two fingers to the screen from top to bottom at the same time; 
2, press the "MENU" button on the panel for 3 seconds.
when you want to switch back to original system, press any button on the screen.

By the way, there is a power switch for this box, if you don't want to use the box at all (like it doesn't stay there), or you go to dealer for service, then you can turn off the power switch of the box. In the main time, this box can turn to sleep mode with the original unit power switch.


This is the describtion from the manufactory website: 
Suitable for vehicle condition : Volkswagen MQB platform 6.5 inch and 8 inch MIB system
Built-in digital RGB Andronid module Support all 800x480, 6.5 inch with MIB system
The built-in 4G module can be inserted into the SIM card.
Do not destroy the original car line, LVDS line and the original car plug direct transfer.
Built-in CANBUS system, a unique decoding technology to achieve the original car screen touch control of the Android system.
the two kinds of system switching mode: 1, move two fingers to the screen from top to bottom at the same time; 2, press the "MENU" button on the panel for 3 seconds.
support gesture switch, the original car system and ANDROND BOX free switch.
Built-in Wifi 
Support GOOGLE PLAY, YouTube Facebook, Support Android APP software
Two way USB, support HD movies, lossless music player
Support original Car reversing camera , support original car 360;you can install reverse camera, support RGB plus HD 360 camera.

Video link:
[video]https://www.dropbox.com/s/xcl2dm5t2qmn78t/VID_20180916_105951.mp4?dl=0[/video]


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

oooo might be looking into that now.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Same here. Very nice. Now, I'm a bit naive, buand don't know much about this device. I see the pictures etc. But what is the device itself is, does it work when the vehicle is in motion especially the videos? Also, if I wanted it to show in the tablets in back, is that possible? Can it be integrated? Sorry for the questions, I love picture but a little more details is appreciated hehe


----------



## DIRANONI (Jun 21, 2006)

TablaRasa said:


> Same here. Very nice. Now, I'm a bit naive, buand don't know much about this device. I see the pictures etc. But what is the device itself is, does it work when the vehicle is in motion especially the videos? Also, if I wanted it to show in the tablets in back, is that possible? Can it be integrated? Sorry for the questions, I love picture but a little more details is appreciated hehe



https://shoppingcart.aliexpress.com/shopcart/shopcartDetail.htm?spm=2114.10010108.0.0.45ea4281OjJpCh


2 sellers, not much details


----------



## boygirlca (Feb 5, 2011)

TablaRasa said:


> Same here. Very nice. Now, I'm a bit naive, buand don't know much about this device. I see the pictures etc. But what is the device itself is, does it work when the vehicle is in motion especially the videos? Also, if I wanted it to show in the tablets in back, is that possible? Can it be integrated? Sorry for the questions, I love picture but a little more details is appreciated hehe


.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Scott Evil said:


> I didn't put a specific link--its damn easy to search on Amazon.
> 
> I do a lot of B2B with this dealer so I will leave their name on there. Pays my mortgage and they are pretty good people.


Any dealer that will pay my mortgage can put any kind of advertising they want on our Atlas


----------



## Ryan E. (Oct 1, 2002)

STI-GR-Wagon-Dad said:


> Oil change @ 20k miles! Engine runs slightly cooler than dealer fill. Castrol 0W40 is what is going to be used from now on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


VR6 or 2.0T? Coming up on our first oil change in a few months.


----------



## STI-GR-Wagon-Dad (Jul 20, 2017)

Ryan E. said:


> VR6 or 2.0T? Coming up on our first oil change in a few months.


VR6

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## PCBHater (Sep 25, 2018)

*Well, I didn't do it today...*

Over the last 2 months, and with the permission of the Minister of Finance (aka my wife), I've had Forge Motor Sport's 1.5" lift and leveling kit installed (https://www.forgemotorsport.com/VW_Atlas_Leveling_Lift_Kit--product--1584.html), downsized my rims to 17", and upsized my tires to 31" diameter (up from the OEM 29.6"). All of this is in response to my sudden desire to take up off-roading as a hobby.

I

LOVE

IT!!!

Here are some pics of my sexy beast:








[/url]IMG_6689 by James McMillan, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]Atlas_Mt_Hood by James McMillan, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]Atlas_Bennett_Pass_1 (2) by James McMillan, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## huntrm (Sep 18, 2018)

*Enjoying my SEL Premium immensely*

Love this vehicle. Purchased an SEL Premium w/ Technology, fully loaded including window tinting. Here's what I've done to it in last three weeks:

1) Purchased the media touch screen protector. Looks great and I see less fingerprints with it on. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B076D7DYB1/

2) Purchased a black trailer hitch cover tube: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KWGSKA4/ as well as a sun visor: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B071YTP5FZ

3) Purchased and installed the deAutoLEDs for the turns, reverse, and interior. (white lights). Holy cow what a difference these make and well-worth the money - the improvement in the interior was amazing and why can't VW put these things in... The service was awesome and responsive so much, that I went back and just purchased the license plate, puddles, and the fog lights to install next week. I've become a big fan of these guys.

4) Got my OBDEleven PRO and re-programmed for the following:


Tear Drop Wipe

1) Select Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
2) Select Adaptation
3) Select Front_wiper
4) Select Traenenwischen Front Status:
5) Change Value from not active to Active.
6) Go to the Car menu in the infotainment system and go to "factory settings" and then to wipers and mirrors and reset them.

NOTE: Only works when you’re driving

Allow windows to keep rolling up even after a door is opened and the ignition is off

1) Select Control Unit: 09 Central Electrics
2) Select Adaptations
3) Select ZV Komfort
4) Select Freigabenachlauf FH bei Tueroeffnen abbrechen
5) Change from "active" to "not active"

Staging - This is the needle sweep when you first turn the ignition on

1) Select Control unit: 17 Dash Board
2) Select Long coding
3) Select Staging
4) Change value from No to Yes

Comfort Blink Cycle – add more blinks to the turn signals when you lightly tap it

1) Select Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
2) Select Adaptation
3) Select Aussenlicht_Blinker
4) Select Komfortblinken Blinkzyklen:
5) Change from 5 to 4 (or 3)
6) Go to the Car menu in the infotainment system and go to "factory settings" and then to lights and reset them.


Keep the Engine Shutoff constantly OFF without pushing the button each time

1) Select Control unit 19 
2) Select Adaptation 
3) Select Stop start limit voltage 
4) Change value to 12 (default is 7.6) NOTE: Actually 7.8 is default on my car.


Radio Station art (logo) display in the MFD:

1) Select Control Unit: 5F Information Control Unit
2) Select Adaptations
3) Select Dashboard_Display_Configuration
4) Change "Stationart" from "Off" to "On"
NOTE: Hold down power button for 10 sec to reboot radio as it will freeze up.


Display amount of Fuel left till refuel in FIS - Please note this is not amount till empty its Amount till Fuel Low warning comes on. please also note once you have filled car up it does not show, you have to do approx 50 miles first.

1) Select Control unit: 17 Dash Board
2) Select Long Coding
3) Select Volume to be replenished:
4) Change from No to Yes

NOTE: I'll see if this is really worth it and I enjoy it. May end up putting it back.


Activate wireless comfort opening/closing (open/close windows using key fob/Kessy)

1) Select Control Unit: 09 Central Electrics
2) Select Adaptations
3) Select ZV Komfort
4) Change "Funk Komfort schliessen" from "not active" to "active"
5) Change "Funk Komfort oeffnen" from "not active" to "active"
After done: Go to car, settings, reset windows and then turn on the Opening and Close Settings, Turn o Conv. Opening – All Windows.

For the sunroof to open versus tilting
1)	Select Sunroof CA
2)	Select Adaptation
3)	Choose Komfortfunktionen
4)	Change Target position for comfort opening to Slid. Position from Tilt Out Position

NOTE: My SEL Premium may already have this available as a feature per the manual - may just revert these changes and verify if so.


Items that I may want to try and looking for board feedback
- Adaptive lane tracking
- Auto rain setting (car is locked and windows/sunroof will automatically close) - boards state that this may not be possible on the Atlas
- Deactivate seat belt chime - makes sense to keep it on and remind myself and others
- Unblock certain infortainment menus (like changing the navigation to a new destination while moving - performed by a passenger for example)

Thanks.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

Last week, I'd spent the afternoon upgrading my LE's non-leather steering wheel. Added a full leather wrap kit. Took about 2-2.5 hours from start to completion, half of the time was making sure it was lined up and center, and taping it down. The other half was sowing the seams together. Overall, I'm very happy with the results, and the wheel feels 100% better. It's larger and more comfortable to hold. 

https://www.amazon.com/photos/share/7TrznGispB2RYgBTgF5oPr06I1dtP51jdjLdBxPTtW1


----------



## BettaJetta88 (Aug 10, 2009)

Traded in my 2008 S4 on an Atlas 2.0T SE w/tech on Saturday. Drove it to work today and added the corgi stickers my wife got me 🤣. Absolutely LOVING this thing so far. it’s amazing how comfortable and car-like this SUV is. Looking forward to many MANY more miles & smiles in my Atlas!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

BettaJetta88 said:


> Traded in my 2008 S4 on an Atlas 2.0T SE w/tech on Saturday. Drove it to work today and added the corgi stickers my wife got me 🤣. Absolutely LOVING this thing so far. it’s amazing how comfortable and car-like this SUV is. Looking forward to many MANY more miles & smile in my Atlas!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new ride! Love those corgi stickers 🤣


----------



## Zaris (Jun 11, 2010)

Wait! Any pictures of your corgis? They're my favorite~ :heart:

Congrats on your purchase! :thumbup:


----------



## BettaJetta88 (Aug 10, 2009)

Zaris said:


> Wait! Any pictures of your corgis? They're my favorite~
> 
> Congrats on your purchase!


ask, and you shall receive! 








Diesel on the left & Turbo on the right 
took them for their first ride in the Atlas to Petsmart over the weekend. they thoroughly enjoyed it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaris (Jun 11, 2010)

Charming. And aptly named. :laugh:


----------



## pecka13 (Apr 24, 2013)

You went from 14mpg to about 25mpg  
I had two of those S4's and was getting tired of being able to drive about 200-230 miles on a full tank.


----------



## BettaJetta88 (Aug 10, 2009)

pecka13 said:


> You went from 14mpg to about 25mpg
> I had two of those S4's and was getting tired of being able to drive about 200-230 miles on a full tank.


and I couldn’t be happier! the S4 was great when i had a 4 mile commute, and the AC worked... no AC in the south during the summer in the B6/7 S4 is like driving around while sitting in front of a fireplace. 

glad to be back in a VW again after my previous MK4 Jetta and MK6 GTI  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PCBHater (Sep 25, 2018)

*Love the corgis!*

Those are great stickers for the back window!


----------



## BettaJetta88 (Aug 10, 2009)

added more to the back! color matched badge inlay from Klii Motorwerkes (kliimw.com). Love their work, had some of their earliest products on my MK6 GTI 5 years ago and man has their quality just skyrocketed! also added a color matched steering wheel inlay as well











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shijmus (Oct 8, 2018)

plasti dipped my rims
the original 18" silvers looked a bit too small
used 4 bottles, cost below 25$

before



after



updated photos


----------



## brownnugen (Jan 18, 2001)

knedrgr said:


> Last week, I'd spent the afternoon upgrading my LE's non-leather steering wheel. Added a full leather wrap kit. Took about 2-2.5 hours from start to completion, half of the time was making sure it was lined up and center, and taping it down. The other half was sowing the seams together. Overall, I'm very happy with the results, and the wheel feels 100% better. It's larger and more comfortable to hold.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/photos/share/7TrznGispB2RYgBTgF5oPr06I1dtP51jdjLdBxPTtW1


Would you mind sharing what full leather wrap kit you bought and from where? I think it would drastically improve the feel while driving the car.


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

knedrgr said:


> Last week, I'd spent the afternoon upgrading my LE's non-leather steering wheel. Added a full leather wrap kit. Took about 2-2.5 hours from start to completion, half of the time was making sure it was lined up and center, and taping it down. The other half was sowing the seams together. Overall, I'm very happy with the results, and the wheel feels 100% better. It's larger and more comfortable to hold.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/photos/share/7TrznGispB2RYgBTgF5oPr06I1dtP51jdjLdBxPTtW1



Nice work, and good choice! I've done a few of these and can appreciate what you went through to get it right. This will definitely be added to my list.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

shijmus said:


> plasti dipped my rims
> the original 18" silvers looked a bit too small
> used 4 bottles, cost below 25$
> 
> after


Man, not sure if it is the angle of how you took the picture, but it does appear bigger when with the plastidip. Very nice!


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

shijmus said:


> plasti dipped my rims
> the original 18" silvers looked a bit too small
> used 4 bottles, cost below 25$
> 
> after


Man, that looks fantastic!


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

brownnugen said:


> Would you mind sharing what full leather wrap kit you bought and from where? I think it would drastically improve the feel while driving the car.


Here's the link to the actual wrap kit. 

The wheel is 100% better with the wrap. Such a nice upgrade that has daily payoff. 




A4MOS19 said:


> Nice work, and good choice! I've done a few of these and can appreciate what you went through to get it right. This will definitely be added to my list.


Thank you. This was my first, but will do this for future cars (if they don't have leather wheels)


----------



## Jmbbabson (Oct 18, 2018)

Anyone tried these yet? Curious to know how difficult they are to install and if adding something like this would mess with electrical warranty. 

https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/263711...0%26rvr_ts%3D872d01111660acc6e6160247fff627f4


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

BettaJetta88 said:


> added more to the back! color matched badge inlay from Klii Motorwerkes (kliimw.com). Love their work, had some of their earliest products on my MK6 GTI 5 years ago and man has their quality just skyrocketed! also added a color matched steering wheel inlay as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, I've got to ask. Where did the Corgi stickers come from? They're so awesome lol


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

Jmbbabson said:


> Anyone tried these yet? Curious to know how difficult they are to install and if adding something like this would mess with electrical warranty.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/263711...0%26rvr_ts%3D872d01111660acc6e6160247fff627f4


Nope, but I did replace the fog light bulbs with LEDs.


----------



## Jmbbabson (Oct 18, 2018)

bajan01 said:


> Jmbbabson said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone tried these yet? Curious to know how difficult they are to install and if adding something like this would mess with electrical warranty.
> ...


Just did that yesterday actually! Was thinking about doing these too and now I’m wondering if doing both would really screw with the electrical system


----------



## myhaild (Jan 25, 2008)

My contribution : steering wheel wrapped


----------



## BettaJetta88 (Aug 10, 2009)

spent some time designing and then printed a phone dock for my Atlas. definitely still needs some work, but i’m pretty pleased with my first go at it











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donpost (Jul 12, 2018)

I really like that. I have to say I am not a big fan of the feel of the stock wheel in the premium. Do you think that would work with a heated wheel?

Thanks,
Don



myhaild said:


> My contribution : steering wheel wrapped


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

myhaild said:


> My contribution : steering wheel wrapped


How difficult was this and how long did it take you to complete? I recently purchased the same kit.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

myhaild said:


> My contribution : steering wheel wrapped


Nice! I love the feel of mine. A definite worth upgrade to the car.


----------



## OldSkoolNJ (Feb 8, 2010)

myhaild said:


> My contribution : steering wheel wrapped


Is this adhered with a tape or adhesive as well? If so do you feel if it needed to be removed there would be underlying damage to the original wheel? 

Kevin


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

OldSkoolNJ said:


> Is this adhered with a tape or adhesive as well? If so do you feel if it needed to be removed there would be underlying damage to the original wheel?
> 
> Kevin


When I'd done mine, the kit came with double-sided thin tape. I have the LE, non-leather wheel, and don't plan on taking my wrap off. If it gets damage, I'll rewrap it with another kit. 

There were a video where the guy had done it without using the tape. Personally, I feel you need the tape, if you want the wrap to conform to the surface, especially around the multi contour sections.


----------



## myhaild (Jan 25, 2008)

*donpost*: thanks ! my steering wheel finish is rubber (comfortline here in Canada), so this is a nice and cheap upgrade (23US$, synthetic leather). About the heated wheel, i suppose that a real leather will work. 

*bajan01*: the most difficult was to insert the steering wheel cover under the steering wheel trim, but with the kit you'll have all the tools to do it successfully. It took my 3 hours because, after passing the thread and finished each section (3), you have to pull the thread a few time to create tension (like a tennis racquet). And for each section, turn the steering wheel to make it easier. Last tip: buy more tread (2 meters at least) because that one with the kit is not enough. 

*knedrgr* : thanks ! 

*OldSkoolNJ* : Another tip : only use the double sided tape behind the steering wheel controls (3 & 9 hours). Otherwise, dont use it.


----------



## PCBHater (Sep 25, 2018)

*Shijmus's plasti-dipped wheels*



shijmus said:


> plasti dipped my rims
> the original 18" silvers looked a bit too small
> used 4 bottles, cost below 25$
> 
> ...


Those look AWESOME!!! Would you mind sharing what product you used and your method? DIY, right?

Thanks!


----------



## shijmus (Oct 8, 2018)

PCBHater said:


> Those look AWESOME!!! Would you mind sharing what product you used and your method? DIY, right?
> 
> Thanks!


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0006SU3Q...9954-58dbcb276f0c&ie=UTF8&qid=1540317114&sr=1

this is where I bought those plasti dips, they are the cheapest on amazon, 
the DIY part is easy, I watched a few videos on youtube then started to do it,

a few helpful notes:
1. take off your wheels, otherwise it is impossible to hide all aluminum surfaces
2. let rims dry, I accidentally touched the surface before it dried up, I had to peel off the plasti dip and paint it again 
3. a clear coating might be a good idea, I found it is easy to get dirty if no clear coat is on, you can find it on amazon
4. four bottles are enough, but since I messed up one rim so I reduced number of coatings on last two rims to two, you can't see a difference though


----------



## Dukie513 (Dec 13, 2017)

BettaJetta88 said:


> spent some time designing and then printed a phone dock for my Atlas. definitely still needs some work, but i’m pretty pleased with my first go at it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like this a lot! When you make your adjustments would you consider selling?


----------



## BettaJetta88 (Aug 10, 2009)

Dukie513 said:


> I like this a lot! When you make your adjustments would you consider selling?


Absolutely! if you’re on instagram check out @zpk3dprints. i post all of my 3D printing endeavors there and will post once i’ve finished all of my adjustments! (or just PM me on here of course lol)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shijmus (Oct 8, 2018)

Added 4Motion Door Emblem
Added stainless steel door sill trim, still missing the rear bumper trim, no where to find it that fits Atlas
Upper window SS trim on the way, SE tech 4mo only has lower window trim installed

Anyone thought about to paint bottom black plastic pieces into body color? The surfaces are not smooth though, I really should have gone for the RLine, accessories are not cheap at all


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

shijmus said:


> Added 4Motion Door Emblem
> Added stainless steel door sill trim, still missing the rear bumper trim, no where to find it that fits Atlas
> Upper window SS trim on the way, SE tech 4mo only has lower window trim installed
> 
> Anyone thought about to paint bottom black plastic pieces into body color? The surfaces are not smooth though, I really should have gone for the RLine, accessories are not cheap at all


Where did you find the stainless strip and was it easy to install? I've been trying to find it but the VW parts site only lists the whole plastic piece with the strip.


----------



## shijmus (Oct 8, 2018)

RCDheliracer said:


> Where did you find the stainless strip and was it easy to install? I've been trying to find it but the VW parts site only lists the whole plastic piece with the strip.


search aliexpress.com
installation is easy, it uses 3M stripes, 5 minutes' job
I asked one seller about the rear bumper SS piece, but he said it is out of stock, if you are interested in it, please send a msg to those sellers too, more requests, higher chance they will make it


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

shijmus said:


> search aliexpress.com
> installation is easy, it uses 3M stripes, 5 minutes' job
> I asked one seller about the rear bumper SS piece, but he said it is out of stock, if you are interested in it, please send a msg to those sellers too, more requests, higher chance they will make it


Thank you for the information. Do you have a link the the side pieces and the rear piece. I want to make sure I send a message to the right seller.

Thank you


----------



## shijmus (Oct 8, 2018)

RCDheliracer said:


> Thank you for the information. Do you have a link the the side pieces and the rear piece. I want to make sure I send a message to the right seller.
> 
> Thank you


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Sta...086.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.b07b4c4dSWzPtb

this is one different item from the seller I asked, I cannot find the side/rear piece from him, but through chat, he said the rear piece is out of stock,

the price difference could be huge, you don't have to buy from this seller, the side pieces I found was 62$, it seems it's even cheaper now,
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/CAR...450.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.b07b4c4dSWzPtb


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

shijmus said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Sta...086.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.b07b4c4dSWzPtb
> 
> this is one different item from the seller I asked, I cannot find the side/rear piece from him, but through chat, he said the rear piece is out of stock,
> 
> ...


Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## tbgti (Oct 23, 2017)

Bring on the snow!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Since I got the Atlas (Black SEL P) I added:
1- VW OEM Windows Wind deflectors,
2- VW OEM Mud Guards
3: hitch cover (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KWGSKA4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1)
4- Door Arm rest storage container (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07H36F1S9/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1) (used a black permanent marker to black out the word teramont)
5- Center arm rest storage bin (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07F8V4NK1/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s01?ie=UTF8&th=1).
6- Generic Bench seat cover to use occasionaly when the kids decide to eat in the car on trips (had to do cutouts for the seat belts)

I still want the get side steps, clear wrap for the front end and behind the door handles). Another project is to do a full cover for the hitch where it would not show the hitch and sure this would take a lot of work to mold it to fit right.


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

It's a terrible picture but got snow shoes and splash guards installed. Can't wait to go for a spin in the snow


----------



## boygirlca (Feb 5, 2011)

*1. Installed leather steering wheel cover*



















*2. Installed one LED light for the Arm Rest Box, running the wire get the power from the glove box light switch, and add one micro switch inside the arm rest box to control this LED light.*


----------



## Hetletco (May 15, 2018)

How are you liking the weather tech floor liners? Thinking of getting those or waiting for Husky to finally come out with some. Also, Go Cyclones!


tbgti said:


> Not today exactly, but within the last week:
> 
> 1) Bought an Atlas SEL FWD in Platinum Gray Metallic and became a 2-VW household once again - that hasn’t been the case since we had a 2002 Jetta and a 2005 Jetta wagon and no kids (man that wagon was ugly, but I LOVED it)! Of the 6 VWs that we’ve owned, the Atlas is the first one with an automatic transmission. Replaced a 2013 Ford Flex Limited.
> 
> ...


----------



## Decato-S8 (Apr 10, 2018)

Lifted my fiance's 2018 with Forge Motorsport kit. Mounted these 275/55 Toyo Open Country A/T to a set of Vossen 20x9 HF2.


----------



## tbgti (Oct 23, 2017)

For floor mats I run as follows:

Front: VW rubber mats in summer and Weather Tech floor liners in the winter. 

2nd Row: Weather Tech 1-pc floor liner all year. 

3rd Row: VW rubber mat all year. I didn’t like how the Weather Tech mat fit and slid around (even with the little spike things). We don’t often use the 3rd row, so no big deal. 

Rear cargo (with 3rd row stored): Weather Tech. 

Wow - I didn’t think it was that weird, but when I write it out it makes me sound pretty OCD...

And yeah, go Cyclones!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

*Digital Dash*

Used OBD Eleven to change digital dash style from variant 1 to variant 4 and able to change colors.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g66NzHMFAY8


----------



## cplus71 (Mar 14, 2018)

*DesertFox* said:


> Used OBD Eleven to change digital dash style from variant 1 to variant 4 and able to change colors.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g66NzHMFAY8


I have that, but what did you do to change the colors? I can only change it to yellow.


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

cplus71 said:


> I have that, but what did you do to change the colors? I can only change it to yellow.






Here are the exact details for the changes using OBDeleven:

Control unit: 09 Central Electrics - Adaptions - Int. light, 2nd generation - Instrumententafelbeleuchtung mehrfarbig - Set to Active
Control unit: 09 Central Electrics - Adaptions - Interior light, light configuration - Ambient_Farbliste_HMI - Set to Active
Control unit: 09 Central Electrics - Adaptions - Ambientelicht Farbliste - Set the RGB Values for all 10 Color options (Rotwert = Red, Gruenwert - Green, Blauwert = Blue) 

Under Ambientelicht Farbliste

These are the RBG VALUES to get a rainbow of colors:


[VN]_Ambience_lightning_color_listr in OBD11 Ambientelicht Farbliste
You can make your own list, it is RGB in dec format
_Rotwert Farbe 1: —— 217. <---- These are the numbers you enter 
_Gruenwert Farbe 1:—— 221 <---- “” 
_Blauwert Farbe 1: —— 235
_Rotwert Farbe 2: —— 169
_Gruenwert Farbe 2: —— 169
_Blauwert Farbe 2: —- 169
Rotwert Farbe 3: —— 253
_Gruenwert Farbe 3: —— 108
Blauwert Farbe 3. —— 55
_Rotwert Farbe 4: —— 242
_Gruenwert Farbe 4: —— 0
_Blauwert Farbe 4. —— 40
Rotwert Farbe 5: —— 254
_Gruenwert Farbe 5 —— 88
_Blauwert Farbe 5: —— 240
_Rotwert Farbe 6: —— 124
_Gruenwert Farbe 6: — — 63
_Blauwert Farbe 6: —— 190
_Rotwert Farbe 7. —— 0
_Gruenwert Farbe 7: —— 102
_Blauwert Farbe 7: — 255
_Rotwert Farbe 8: —— 0
_Gruenwert Farbe 8: —— 204
_Blauwert Farbe 8: —— 255
_Rotwert Farbe 9: —— 0
_Gruenwert Farbe 9: —— 204
_Blauwert Farbe 9: —— 0
_Rotwert Farbe 10: —— 136
_Gruenwert Farbe 10: —— 255
_Blauwert Farbe 10: —— 57

Then go to the infotainment center…..car …setting….ambient lighting and see if there is a color bar with a slider. 
If not do the following:

Reset the Infotainment unit (hold power button down until system reboots) then go into Car - Settings - Ambient Lighting and you can switch from Brightness Setting and Color Setting. 

https://image.ibb.co/dnh94q/IMG-0457.jpg


----------



## Jmbbabson (Oct 18, 2018)

Decato-S8 said:


> Lifted my fiance's 2018 with Forge Motorsport kit. Mounted these 275/55 Toyo Open Country A/T to a set of Vossen 20x9 HF2.


This looks sweet! Now I’m looking into this kit too. Have you noticed any difference in ride quality or anything?


----------



## Decato-S8 (Apr 10, 2018)

Jmbbabson said:


> This looks sweet! Now I’m looking into this kit too. Have you noticed any difference in ride quality or anything?


No, ride quality is the same. It was super easy to install, we didnt even have to remove wheels (on a 4 post rack). 

Chris


----------



## shijmus (Oct 8, 2018)

Decato-S8 said:


> No, ride quality is the same. It was super easy to install, we didnt even have to remove wheels (on a 4 post rack).
> 
> Chris


did you have some shop install it for you? or DIY? any installation instructions come with the kit? thanks


----------



## Decato-S8 (Apr 10, 2018)

I do recall instructions, but we didnt use them. Its very self explanatory. as they just go on top of the struts in the front and on top of the spring in the rear. We installed the, at Sams Euro Shop after hours one night over a few beers.


----------



## shijmus (Oct 8, 2018)

Decato-S8 said:


> I do recall instructions, but we didnt use them. Its very self explanatory. as they just go on top of the struts in the front and on top of the spring in the rear. We installed the, at Sams Euro Shop after hours one night over a few beers.


So you purchased rims/tires and had them installed the lift kit? I’m wondering how much would it cost to add the lift kit only, I don’t have the budget to buy a whole package


----------



## Jmbbabson (Oct 18, 2018)

shijmus said:


> Decato-S8 said:
> 
> 
> > I do recall instructions, but we didnt use them. Its very self explanatory. as they just go on top of the struts in the front and on top of the spring in the rear. We installed the, at Sams Euro Shop after hours one night over a few beers.
> ...


I checked with a local tire place (Waltham, MA) that does custom work what they’d charge me to install the kit and they quoted 300-400 for installation and I buy the kit. Seems to be about what I expected. 

Now decision is to keep the 18’s that came with my SE or upgrade to 20’s!


----------



## shijmus (Oct 8, 2018)

Jmbbabson said:


> I checked with a local tire place (Waltham, MA) that does custom work what they’d charge me to install the kit and they quoted 300-400 for installation and I buy the kit. Seems to be about what I expected.
> 
> Now decision is to keep the 18’s that came with my SE or upgrade to 20’s!



I'm wondering how much difference 1.5" lift will make, why no one is making 3" lift kits... I want to sit higher, but the seats do not offer too much upward potential


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

shijmus said:


> I'm wondering how much difference 1.5" lift will make, why no one is making 3" lift kits... I want to sit higher, but the seats do not offer too much upward potential


A 2" lift often stretches the limits of adjustment on the control arms when you get it aligned. Alpen Offroad says that they were able to get theirs aligned OK with 2" lift. A 3" lift would require a different approach. These spacers that everyone is making are the easy way to lift the Atlas.


----------



## shijmus (Oct 8, 2018)

Icantdrive65 said:


> A 2" lift often stretches the limits of adjustment on the control arms when you get it aligned. Alpen Offroad says that they were able to get theirs aligned OK with 2" lift. A 3" lift would require a different approach. These spacers that everyone is making are the easy way to lift the Atlas.


it makes sense, thanks


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Keep in mind that lifting with spacers is only moving the suspension in it's travel further to the extended side of things, the travel is the same overall.


----------



## epoy1182 (Dec 5, 2018)

walksonair said:


> Finally got around to debadging... Here's what it looks like in the red color. Much kudos to the drill eraser wheel I got from Hamazon: https://amzn.to/2KrmFRd


Where did you get your rear bumper protector? Thanks


----------



## Brother_Bluto (Dec 5, 2018)

Drove a 2019 SEL Premium 4Motion home. Really liking this car - will be my wife's. Replaced a 2011 BMW X5d SAV. Installed HD rear cargo protector, Monster mats & an old cargo net left over from a previous vehicle.


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

Received new centering rings for our winter wheels. Apparently the center of the hub is smaller on the Atlas than it was on the Q5. :facepalm: So much for a direct bolt on.


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

epoy1182 said:


> Where did you get your rear bumper protector? Thanks


I got the same one on Amazon for $63.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Sledding shuttle










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> Sledding shuttle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was hoping to get some snow up here in the northern area to enjoy the atlas on snow but was not lucky at all.


----------



## racingvw92 (Apr 17, 2003)

What tire and wheel package did you purchase? I would like to put some BFG T/A KO2s on mine.
Nice to know there is a lift kit for it also. Good find. 


> [/url]Atlas_Mt_Hood by James McMillan, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Brother_Bluto (Dec 5, 2018)

Work this week: Windows tinted all around tinted with Formula One Pinnacle 35%. Llumar Air 80 for sunroof & windshield. XPel clear bra on bumper, 1/3 of hood, mirrors, door edges & under door handles. VW hood bug deflector and put the iTunes library on a 128GB SD card.


----------



## HeyNow... (Aug 2, 2018)

I originally bought this vinyl decal that covers the start button for my Mustang.

I decided to put on my wife’s Atlas instead.

Shake ‘n Bake!


----------



## Black Atlas (Nov 9, 2018)

Finally got around to take some pics, modding in progress  















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbgti (Oct 23, 2017)

Black Atlas said:


> Finally got around to take some pics, modding in progress
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m liking the blacked out grille - thinking of doing that. Ours came with the “alternate” Teramont grille, so looking at scoring a standard grille on eBay. How did you have that done, DIY or shop? Did they wrap it or spray it? Looks like it would be a PITA to wrap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PCBHater (Sep 25, 2018)

*Yakima Megawarrior - winter camping*

My son and I are going winter camping/ off-roading in Central Oregon before the New Year. Looking forward to it, except for the overnight temps (20 deg F)!

Found this used Yakima Megawarrior basket rack, and will be using it to haul firewood, my stainless steel fire pit (Solo Stove Bonfire), and recovery gear. 

IMG_7173 by James McMillan, on Flickr

IMG_7173a by James McMillan, on Flickr


----------



## wkmotor (Dec 28, 2018)

der_apoteker said:


> They fit in the lower door and replace the existing housing- they project the VW logo on the ground.


where you find this item to purchase, thank you for help


----------



## wkmotor (Dec 28, 2018)

What is the K&N part number, please ? Much appreciated


----------



## wkmotor (Dec 28, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> K&N installed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is the K&N part number, please


----------



## wkmotor (Dec 28, 2018)

boygirlca said:


> Installed AI Android Media Box for 2018 Atlas.
> You can find this box from Aliexpress, just search "DZ-215". The Store is: "DZSJ Car Multimedia Store".
> 
> Ok, this Android media box for the Atlas just for the fun, just like add a android cellphone to you vehicle.
> ...


hello Boygrirlca, 
Can you please explain or provide picture of the connection between the factory media system and connection to adroid system? 
did you have to built any y-plugs or connections to make this work? 
your input is much apprecated


----------



## kendallrr (Dec 29, 2018)

*upgrades*

Just picked up my 2019 white ATLAS SEL R-line 4motion w/ captain chairs. it is awesome, very happy with it. I ordered a K&N air filter, rhino rack system, interior Tux mats, 3D MAXpider cargo liner and some center console organizers. wondering what else people are using that they like. Anyone change out the Continentals for Pirelli's or Michelin's ?


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

kendallrr said:


> Just picked up my 2019 white ATLAS SEL R-line 4motion w/ captain chairs. it is awesome, very happy with it. I ordered a K&N air filter, rhino rack system, interior Tux mats, 3D MAXpider cargo liner and some center console organizers. wondering what else people are using that they like. Anyone change out the Continentals for Pirelli's or Michelin's ?


I’m about to test fit my factory SQ5 wheels and tires and then potentially put those wheels with a set of Michelin PS4S on her. I personally hate the factory Continentals.


----------



## boygirlca (Feb 5, 2011)

wkmotor said:


> hello Boygrirlca,
> Can you please explain or provide picture of the connection between the factory media system and connection to adroid system?
> did you have to built any y-plugs or connections to make this work?
> your input is much apprecated


This pictures hope can help you.


----------



## wkmotor (Dec 28, 2018)

boygirlca said:


> This pictures hope can help you.


Hello BoygirlCa, 
Thank you, for your post, I went on Aliexpress unable to find the same model you post to purchase this same android media, please advise? 

the model I found is DZ-218 could this be a revise model of yours? 

Btw, I read a lot of your post on adoption and coding. which I applied to my 2019 SEL. 

However, I did the following mods but cannot see any changes, any suggestions much appreciated. see below for details. 

Thank you,
Bill 

OBDeleven vehicle history log

Date: 2019-01-02 02:00

VIN: 1V2ER2CA9KC515686
Car: Volkswagen Atlas
Year: 2019
Body type: SUV
Engine: CDVC 206 kW (280 HP) 3.6 l
Mileage: 2242 KM

---------------------------------------------------------------
Adaptation
Control unit: 5F Information Control Unit
Name: Car_Function_List_BAP_Gen2
Values: 
Battery_Management_0x25_msg_bus: 
Old value: Databus drivetrain
 New value: Comfort data bus
Mileage: 2242 km
Date: 2019-01-01 15:05

---------------------------------------------------------------
Adaptation
Control unit: 5F Information Control Unit
Name: Car_Function_Adaptations_Gen2
Values: 
menu_display_battery_management_over_threshold_high: 
Old value: Not activated
New value: activated
menu_display_battery_management: 
Old value: Not activated
New value: activated
Mileage: 2242 km
Date: 2019-01-01 15:04

---------------------------------------------------------------
Adaptation
Control unit: 5F Information Control Unit
Name: Car_Function_Adaptations_Gen2
Values: 
menu_display_oil_level_over_threshold_high: 
Old value: Not activated
New value: activated
menu_display_oil_level: 
Old value: Not activated
New value: activated
Mileage: 2242 km
Date: 2019-01-01 15:03

---------------------------------------------------------------
Adaptation
Control unit: 5F Information Control Unit
Name: Car_Function_List_BAP_Gen2
Values: 
Battery_Management_0x25_msg_bus: 
Old value: Comfort data bus
New value: Databus drivetrain
Mileage: 2242 km
Date: 2019-01-01 14:40

---------------------------------------------------------------
Adaptation
Control unit: 5F Information Control Unit
Name: Car_Function_Adaptations_Gen2
Values: 
menu_display_battery_management_over_threshold_high: 
Old value: activated
New value: Not activated
menu_display_battery_management: 
Old value: activated
New value: Not activated
Mileage: 2242 km
Date: 2019-01-01 14:39

---------------------------------------------------------------
Adaptation
Control unit: 5F Information Control Unit
Name: Car_Function_List_BAP_Gen2
Values: 
Battery_Management_0x25_msg_bus: 
Old value: Databus drivetrain
New value: Comfort data bus
Mileage: 2242 km
Date: 2019-01-01 14:15


----------



## frommoon (Oct 2, 2007)

bajan01 said:


> I’m about to test fit my factory SQ5 wheels and tires and then potentially put those wheels with a set of Michelin PS4S on her. I personally hate the factory Continentals.


I also have an SQ5 and am very interested how this works out for you. I will mail you a :beer: if you report back


----------



## boygirlca (Feb 5, 2011)

wkmotor said:


> Hello BoygirlCa,
> Thank you, for your post, I went on Aliexpress unable to find the same model you post to purchase this same android media, please advise?
> 
> the model I found is DZ-218 could this be a revise model of yours?
> ...



1. Chick this link, it still show the module number is: DZ-215. I am not sure what you see the "DZ-218" work for Atlas or no, better ask the seller.
This Store "DZSJ Car Multimedia Store" is the original media box manufacturing plant, you can check their web site: http://www.vwvdo.com/ , but it is Chinese.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/ori...3c-45db-ada2-a2cfc244a8ef&transAbTest=ae803_3

2. The above mods you post about the "battery", long time ago I already tried, it doesn't work on Altas.


----------



## wkmotor (Dec 28, 2018)

boygirlca said:


> 1. Chick this link, it still show the module number is: DZ-215. I am not sure what you see the "DZ-218" work for Atlas or no, better ask the seller.
> This Store "DZSJ Car Multimedia Store" is the original media box manufacturing plant, you can check their web site: http://www.vwvdo.com/ , but it is Chinese.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/ori...3c-45db-ada2-a2cfc244a8ef&transAbTest=ae803_3
> ...


Hello Boygirlca, 

Thank you, I will revert my changes tonight on both the battery and oil level display.


----------



## tbgti (Oct 23, 2017)

kendallrr said:


> Just picked up my 2019 white ATLAS SEL R-line 4motion w/ captain chairs. it is awesome, very happy with it. I ordered a K&N air filter, rhino rack system, interior Tux mats, 3D MAXpider cargo liner and some center console organizers. wondering what else people are using that they like. Anyone change out the Continentals for Pirelli's or Michelin's ?


I replaced my 18” stick with the 20” black Mejorada and Continental ExtremeContact DWS06 for spring/summer/fall duty. I’ve had great luck with this line of tire (ran on our 2013 Ford Flex prior to the Atlas). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkmotor (Dec 28, 2018)

Over the holidays I did some mods towards my 2019 Atlas aka Blueberry, my kids call it that. 
Happy new year!









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## bcfleischmann (Jan 4, 2019)

kendallrr said:


> Just picked up my 2019 white ATLAS SEL R-line 4motion w/ captain chairs. it is awesome, very happy with it. I ordered a K&N air filter, rhino rack system, interior Tux mats, 3D MAXpider cargo liner and some center console organizers. wondering what else people are using that they like. Anyone change out the Continentals for Pirelli's or Michelin's ?


Congrats on your purchase. I wanted white but I ended up with the Black version. I put on screen protectors for my digital dash and the 8" screen. Just something about protecting screens on tech I have done for years. Also just purchased weather tech mats just because I am familiar with them and Husky doesn't make anything for the Atlas yet. Need to get the K&N filter and eventually I will add some more stuff.


----------



## OldSkoolNJ (Feb 8, 2010)

wkmotor said:


> Over the holidays I did some mods towards my 2019 Atlas aka Blueberry, my kids call it that.
> Happy new year!
> 
> 
> ...


Are these pedals OEM or the knock offs from eBay? Curious about the quality? Also curious about the picture of your gauges? Did you upgrade to Digital Dash or are you showing something else there?


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

bajan01 said:


> I’m about to test fit my factory SQ5 wheels and tires and then potentially put those wheels with a set of Michelin PS4S on her. I personally hate the factory Continentals.


I tried to put a set of wheels and winter tires on our Atlas that used on our Q5. The center of the hub is a different size, so your SQ5 wheels may need a centering ring to fit.


----------



## wkmotor (Dec 28, 2018)

OldSkoolNJ said:


> Are these pedals OEM or the knock offs from eBay? Curious about the quality? Also curious about the picture of your gauges? Did you upgrade to Digital Dash or are you showing something else there?


The pedals were purchased from Amazon. They fit nice and direct replacement on the brake and as for the gas it was a slip on over the pedal. Hope that help 
The digital gauge face change used (ObdEleven) to achieve it. 

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

Scott Evil said:


> I tried to put a set of wheels and winter tires on our Atlas that used on our Q5. The center of the hub is a different size, so your SQ5 wheels may need a centering ring to fit.


Yes...you’d need something like this:

https://www.amazon.com/Centric-Rings-Aluminum-Color-Vehicle/dp/B01N39VPXC


----------



## Atla5 (Jan 5, 2019)

*Side Door Emblems*

Bought these off eBay. Quality is actually pretty good. Just debating whether to install them or not...I'm into the clean look, these seem a little large and loud.

Another big problem, I don't have 4motion, so I am trying to figure out a way to cover the 4motion wording :screwy:.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Atla5 said:


> Bought these off eBay. Quality is actually pretty good. Just debating whether to install them or not...I'm into the clean look, these seem a little large and loud.
> 
> Another big problem, I don't have 4motion, so I am trying to figure out a way to cover the 4motion wording :screwy:.



I bought those from *amazon* too. everyone around me convinced not to put them on. I still have them and still debating putting them on.


----------



## dachman1 (Oct 2, 2011)

Atla5 said:


> Bought these off eBay. Quality is actually pretty good. Just debating whether to install them or not...I'm into the clean look, these seem a little large and loud.
> 
> Another big problem, I don't have 4motion, so I am trying to figure out a way to cover the 4motion wording :screwy:.


I have a set in my Amazon cart and haven't pulled the trigger yet. Will appreciate pics once you install it.


----------



## Atla5 (Jan 5, 2019)

dachman1 said:


> I have a set in my Amazon cart and haven't pulled the trigger yet. Will appreciate pics once you install it.


Still not installed but @ross.q2 on IG installed the same product on his Atlas, his ride looks good:


----------



## bcfleischmann (Jan 4, 2019)

Nothing yet, but I did receive all of my cleaning supplies to give the Atlas a bath and wax.


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

Put a dent in the door. I was rolling my bike past and the space was too narrow. Bounced the right side of the handlebars off the side of the shed and the left side hit the door. Even with 1/4" of soft rubber grip covering the end of the handlebars, it put a pretty good dent in it.

Anyone done any DIY PDR?


----------



## Black Atlas (Nov 9, 2018)

tbgti said:


> I’m liking the blacked out grille - thinking of doing that. Ours came with the “alternate” Teramont grille, so looking at scoring a standard grille on eBay. How did you have that done, DIY or shop? Did they wrap it or spray it? Looks like it would be a PITA to wrap.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Painted by a shop, wrap would require the same amount of labor this cost so might as well paint it.


----------



## STI-GR-Wagon-Dad (Jul 20, 2017)

Handed it over to the dealer for P0420 that just won't go away.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

STI-GR-Wagon-Dad said:


> Handed it over to the dealer for P0420 that just won't go away.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


That is the Catalytic Converter code. Did they check in this and if so did they put an order for a new one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STI-GR-Wagon-Dad (Jul 20, 2017)

Hfqkhal said:


> That is the Catalytic Converter code. Did they check in this and if so did they put an order for a new one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They ordered new cats.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ToySlacker (Aug 10, 2007)

Atla5 said:


> Still not installed but @ross.q2 on IG installed the same product on his Atlas, his ride looks good:


Looks like he has bought quite a few of the accessories off of AliExpress.com

I actually like the eyebrows on the fog light housing!


----------



## shijmus (Oct 8, 2018)

found these peach wood pieces on ebay, looks pretty nice,


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

I like those wood trims. One thing I wish they had is an thin Aluminum frame on them just to give it the look of continuity with he rest of the dash. If I find those I would buy them on the spot.


----------



## AtlasR-Line (Jan 22, 2019)

*Hello All!*

last weekend the wife and I picked up a 2019 SE w/ tech R-line in deep black pearl. It has titan black interior, captains chairs, pano moonroof, and a tow package. The car turns heads like crazy. I've ordered the following mods... 

On the way:
Interior LED lighting package from @deAutoLED
R-Line projection puddle lights- Amazon
Stainless steel Black license plate frames- Amazon
>for the kids<
2 Amazon Fire HD-8 tablets (black of course)
2 Headrest Mounts
1 HooToo wireless travel router (for media sharing)
1 SanDisk Ultra Fit 128GB USB 3.0 Flash Drive (for media storage)

For the near future:
Led Fogs- vendor undecided
Brake/ Tail LED kit- deAutoLED
Amber Turn Signals- deAutoLED
Debadge rear
Rear wiper delete- Urotuning

*Pics of all this coming soon!

here's the car bone stock.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1WUPs4nyAdB5EPVFJsnsRD9Pj37mK4ori/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1zbrHKEdQ-1hzvGKxPyahQfPgrlcp0Az1/view?usp=sharing

Almost bought a pure white before deciding on the deep pearl black. Very happy with my decision. The color, along with the captains chairs option really give it the flexibility between executive, sport, and family. love this VW!


----------



## PCBHater (Sep 25, 2018)

*Atlas wheels & all-terrain tires*



racingvw92 said:


> What tire and wheel package did you purchase? I would like to put some BFG T/A KO2s on mine.
> Nice to know there is a lift kit for it also. Good find.


Hey racingvw92, I also messaged you. Here's the wheel & tire info:

Purchased wheels/tires from Discount Tire -- got a Labor Day deal on them.
Wheels: Mandrus Atlas 6-spoke wheels, 17x8" (5x112) ET25 (front); ET32 (rear)
Tires: Cooper Discoverer AT3-4S, 235/75R17

With the lift, I think you could easily go up to a 32" tire (235/80R17 or similar), but you will surely lose some mpgs.

Here's a YouTube slideshow of my vehicle's transformation: 





Please subscribe; click the bell if you'd like to receive notification of new videos. I've been dabbling in video travelogues to document my car camping trips and off-road excursions. Also some fieldwork videos and (most recently) culinary videos.


----------



## BettaJetta88 (Aug 10, 2009)

for the first time in about 3 months i used my 3D printer and printed my Atlas’s rear profile on something  it was hard to get a good pic since i decided to use black material, but here it is anyways! finally back to working on some Atlas stuff for the community. let me know what (small items) you want to see! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora85 (Feb 5, 2009)

wkmotor said:


> The pedals were purchased from Amazon. They fit nice and direct replacement on the brake and as for the gas it was a slip on over the pedal. Hope that help
> The digital gauge face change used (ObdEleven) to achieve it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


I'm intrigued by using OBD11 to make digital gauge changes. In the pic you posted, is this a stock gauge version for certain trims or did you get the design online? Looks great.


----------



## wkmotor (Dec 28, 2018)

aurora85 said:


> I'm intrigued by using OBD11 to make digital gauge changes. In the pic you posted, is this a stock gauge version for certain trims or did you get the design online? Looks great.


Thank you, no, I did not create the gauge I used the OBDEleven to make the changes. 

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## ToySlacker (Aug 10, 2007)

I made a HUGE purchase... $4 from AliExpress...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

Our Atlas was towed to the Dealer on Saturday... They just called me and told me it is a bad fuel injector. 

After 10k miles...  We have the car since June 2018!


----------



## chjud (May 13, 2018)

ToySlacker said:


> I made a HUGE purchase... $4 from AliExpress...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did you buy for $4? Can’t see it on the photo, or might be blind...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

chjud said:


> What did you buy for $4? Can’t see it on the photo, or might be blind...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I believe it is the door latch plastic cover 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chjud (May 13, 2018)

Hfqkhal said:


> I believe it is the door latch plastic cover
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, cool - didn’t even realize that you could cover it. Nice accessories.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ToySlacker (Aug 10, 2007)

The black cover for the door latch.. haha! I didn’t realize our cars didn’t have them until I saw they are marketed for our cars and my wife’s Lexus has them. 

Once I noticed we didnt have the covers, I couldn’t unsee it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

ToySlacker said:


> The black cover for the door latch.. haha! I didn’t realize our cars didn’t have them until I saw they are marketed for our cars and my wife’s Lexus has them.
> 
> Once I noticed we didnt have the covers, I couldn’t unsee it.
> 
> ...


You will still need *these too*


----------



## wsutard1 (Dec 28, 2018)

This thread should be killed...because there is so much good stuff in here. Problem is it’s buried in what is possibly the longest thread on the forum. It’s hard to sift through it all. Many of these should be their own threads for commenting and archiving. 

Just a thought.


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

shijmus said:


> found these peach wood pieces on ebay, looks pretty nice,


Rear door trim won't fit US models... Wish VW made the panels the same as China version

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

der_apoteker said:


> Rear door trim won't fit US models... Wish VW made the panels the same as China version
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Here is something to look at as to how the China version is like:


----------



## atlas titan (Dec 15, 2017)

i wonder what battery they use............



Hfqkhal said:


> Here is something to look at as to how the China version is like:


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

atlas titan said:


> i wonder what battery they use............


Most likely a local Chinese made one. They have to source plenty of parts from there. The original Atlas battery here was a German made one (from what I can tell) and it looks like they changed the supplier after those issues. They might bring them back once the issues are fixed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

atlas titan said:


> i wonder what battery they use............


we need to have those projector LED headhlights!


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

I’m surprised that after being out on the roads this long, no one has tried removing the rear chrome mustache.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

Savvv said:


> I’m surprised that after being out on the roads this long, no one has tried removing the rear chrome mustache.


There's been a few black-out ones.


----------



## jlis (Feb 3, 2019)

Hey everyone! New here. Got a 2019 White SEL R-Line for my wife on Saturday. Already added a AFE Momentum ST intake. Most likely won’t be able to tell you guys if it did anything since I won’t be daily driving it and my wife won’t notice any gains. Install was straightforward. Here are the pics!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hateocracy (Mar 22, 2018)

jlis said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How in the world do you get in/out of the Ram? :what: Do you climb through the passenger seat each time or is there really more room over there that is hidden? Or do you have a 'summon' feature, like on the Tesla's? :laugh:


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Hateocracy said:


> How in the world do you get in/out of the Ram? :what: Do you climb through the passenger seat each time or is there really more room over there that is hidden? Or do you have a 'summon' feature, like on the Tesla's? :laugh:


Looking more in depth I can see that the huge side mirrors are in open position and there is distance between the driver mirror side and the wall. Plus it looks like there is an house entry door close by the driver door side 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlis (Feb 3, 2019)

Hateocracy said:


> How in the world do you get in/out of the Ram? :what: Do you climb through the passenger seat each time or is there really more room over there that is hidden? Or do you have a 'summon' feature, like on the Tesla's? :laugh:


There is a little more room on the driver’s side. I did however lose that parking spot. There was no way my wife was getting into the atlas with my truck in there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

Installed a Thule Force XT XL box on the car and have been testing it out for over a week. Love the added space.


----------



## Js2018vw (Feb 12, 2019)

*LED upgrades*



vwcdn said:


> Your grille looks different - did you change it?


 Would you mind sharing with me the LED replacement fog lights as well as interior lights? I have been doing research for my Atlas and would love to hear your input. I have the same floor mats as well and they are awesome. I like the black on black.


----------



## Js2018vw (Feb 12, 2019)

Js2018vw said:


> Would you mind sharing with me the LED replacement fog lights as well as interior lights? I have been doing research for my Atlas and would love to hear your input. I have the same floor mats as well and they are awesome. I like the black on black.


 Well this post did not post to where it was supposed to you so I am sorry for the confusion Lol


----------



## The Ringer (Jul 13, 2007)

Got rear-ended by a Toyota Matrix. The Toyota was a total loss, but the Atlas did very well, I am happy to report. Don’t get me wrong, the Atlas is damaged, but it doesn’t look like the two vehicles were even in the same accident. .










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The Ringer (Jul 13, 2007)

Also, in other interesting news...

Before getting rear-ended, I brought the Atlas in for a check-engine light. After scanning the codes, they told me that I need to have my catalytic converter replaced. It’s the second Atlas my dealer has seen requiring a new catalytic converter. I have about 20,000 miles, so it will be covered under warranty. I guess it will go in for service when the body shop is done with it...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## STI-GR-Wagon-Dad (Jul 20, 2017)

Cats getting replaced 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

*Added VW logo welcome lights*


----------



## frommoon (Oct 2, 2007)

I installed the Termont mudflaps, like these ones:
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/273603501974

Install took less than 10 mins, just make sure you have a tool than can access the rear screws with the wheel still on. There isn’t a ton of clearance, Clarence. I like the way they look- it gives the profile a bit more ground-effect and visual weight, if that makes sense. I’ll post pics when the weather is better and the sled is cleaner. 

I also installed the deautoLED fog lights. They look way better and are much more effective. Again, 10 min install, as long as you have a trim/pry tool handy.


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

frommoon said:


> I installed the Termont mudflaps, like these ones:
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/273603501974
> 
> Install took less than 10 mins, just make sure you have a tool than can access the rear screws with the wheel still on. There isn’t a ton of clearance, Clarence. I like the way they look- it gives the profile a bit more ground-effect and visual weight, if that makes sense. I’ll post pics when the weather is better and the sled is cleaner.
> ...


Did you have to drill any holes? I have these mudflaps also but haven't installed them yet because i thought you might need to drill holes.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

jayin0507 said:


> Did you have to drill any holes? I have these mudflaps also but haven't installed them yet because i thought you might need to drill holes.


When I installed the OEM flaps the only holes that needed to be made where on the wheel well cover and not on the body things. Those just replacement screws for the existing ones 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frommoon (Oct 2, 2007)

The rear flaps used existing screws. The front flaps required 2 screws into the plastic trim, but in an area that wouldn’t be seen if I decide to remove the flaps later on.


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

We bought her, 2019 sel.

-Charles


----------



## cgvalant (Nov 14, 2005)

Drove it and got a huge rock chip on the windshield. Still not sure how it happened as it was on a back road with minimal traffic in a 35 mph zone.

Now to start researching where to get it replaced.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Spritzup (Apr 4, 2011)

Removed the SEL, V6 and 4Motion badges. I also had the fronts tinted to 20% and had a clear bra put on the rear bumper/deck to protect it when loading.

~Spritz


----------



## shijmus (Oct 8, 2018)

Where did you buy them? I bought a pair on eBay, the projection got cut off a bit



*DesertFox* said:


>


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

shijmus said:


> Where did you buy them? I bought a pair on eBay, the projection got cut off a bit


Aliexpress $2.49 each. 

https://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/0.html?spm=a2g0s.9042647.6.2.39814c4dkVtH1l&orderId=98809004539421&productId=32837959937


----------



## shijmus (Oct 8, 2018)

*DesertFox* said:


> shijmus said:
> 
> 
> > Where did you buy them? I bought a pair on eBay, the projection got cut off a bit
> ...


Thanks, will buy and try my luck


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

*DesertFox* said:


> Aliexpress $2.49 each.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/0.html?spm=a2g0s.9042647.6.2.39814c4dkVtH1l&orderId=98809004539421&productId=32837959937


How long did it take for delivery 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

Hfqkhal said:


> How long did it take for delivery
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ordered it Feb 19 and I received it March 4th. For additional $1.36 I chose air.


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

shijmus said:


> Where did you buy them? I bought a pair on eBay, the projection got cut off a bit


Not $2.49 each but i bought my R-line puddle light on amazon. They also have the VW logo.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XN63LCV/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1


----------



## Racensave09 (Jan 19, 2004)

Made this little organizer for some go-to's I like to have in every car.


----------



## ToySlacker (Aug 10, 2007)

The Ringer said:


> Got rear-ended by a Toyota Matrix. The Toyota was a total loss, but the Atlas did very well, I am happy to report. Don’t get me wrong, the Atlas is damaged, but it doesn’t look like the two vehicles were even in the same accident.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Pursue a DIMINISHED VALUE claim! I got rear ended after 3-4 months of ownership, and it was $4000 in damage and I got a check for $6500 on top of it. 

Google it... don't both buying a service, I can help you out with details. But do it!


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

Racensave09 said:


> Made this little organizer for some go-to's I like to have in every car.
> 
> ic:


Interesting, I get the flashlight, pliers, and possibly the pen (writing insurance info?), but what's that other thing that looks like chapstick?

-Charles


----------



## Racensave09 (Jan 19, 2004)

Charles Devine said:


> but what's that other thing that looks like chapstick?
> 
> -Charles


Yep. My wife and I share the car. If there's not one readily accessible, I'll end up finding dozens around. That said, I do use it a lot during winter. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Racensave09 said:


> Yep. My wife and I share the car. If there's not one readily accessible, I'll end up finding dozens around. That said, I do use it a lot during winter.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I can relate to that with my wife and daughter I always end up finding chapsticks all over the car


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vipe29 (Feb 2, 2004)

Surely someone has done something to their Atlas over the last month.


I'm in the market to replace the Wife's SUV later this year, so I'm thinking about an Atlas. Our van has been perfect for our family for almost 2 years, but I'm getting the VW itch again.


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

Vipe29 said:


> Surely someone has done something to their Atlas over the last month.
> 
> 
> I'm in the market to replace the Wife's SUV later this year, so I'm thinking about an Atlas. Our van has been perfect for our family for almost 2 years, but I'm getting the VW itch again.


I agree, I am itching to get one of these for my wife with our family growing but need some ideas for mods others have tried! Post up some pics my friends!!!


----------



## myhaild (Jan 25, 2008)

Calipers and mud flaps


----------



## alombard (Apr 24, 2019)

Nice! Would you mind letting me know where you found the flaps?

Cheers 

Andrew 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## myhaild (Jan 25, 2008)

alombard said:


> Nice! Would you mind letting me know where you found the flaps?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...


Sure, i bought them directly from Rally Armor (http://www.rallyarmor.com/product_info.php/basic-mud-flaps-universal-basic-plus-red-logo-p-1167)
On my beetle i have the "normal size", but for the Atlas (wife) i took the large ones (plus) 

opcorn:


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Has anyone found a license plate bracket for the rear hatch that will utilize the 2 OE screws and give you 4 bolt holes to mount your plate to? I have one more my Tiguan, but for it to work I have to drill some new holes for the 2 screws and it ends up being all the way up against the rear view camera. We almost need a bracket that has two ears at the top to drop the plate down lower.


----------



## alombard (Apr 24, 2019)

The end of an amazing season opening camping trip at Pinery on lake Huron. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PCBHater (Sep 25, 2018)

*Wash & Vac for Mother's Day*

After several camping trips and off-road excursions, it was sorely needed!






Check out my YouTube channel here: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCQKF-9Lhe3JSBWqfnn8JtEQ
And please subscribe if you're into it! Thanks!


----------



## Pimpovic (Jan 2, 2002)

Hi all, I spent the last several days looking through the post.
We just picked up a '19 3.6 R line, 4 motion, SE w/tech to be our family hauler. 
Thanks for the info so far. I'll be doing the usual family stuff, like additional storage needs (roof bars, box/bag, etc), but I'm curious, has anyone attempted exhaust mods yet? I'm looking at the resonator "wookie" delete. My wife is Ok with a tuned soft rumble, but won't be happy if it's constantly loud or drones. I would love to wake up that VR6 sound a bit.
Will also be figuring out an intake solution. Looking forward to having another VW in the family!


----------



## GTIXpress (Sep 21, 2000)

I added the door handle cup guards and rear bumper cover from Lamin-X to our 2018 Atlas. They went on pretty easily, although the door handle ones took a bit more time due to the curvature. I'd post a picture but their clear and you wouldn't see them. lol. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## bcfleischmann (Jan 4, 2019)

All I have done is add a little color to the rear emblem and the steering wheel emblem.


----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)

knedrgr said:


> Installed a Thule Force XT XL box on the car and have been testing it out for over a week. Love the added space.


Hey there i just got the exact same box, thought it looks like you got different bars. I got the Aeroblade Edge bars and while they look really cool, they WHISTLE like a kettle boiling above 72mph Oddly enough there is only noise *without* the box installed. 

Which bars do you have and do they make any noise?


----------



## loudviper (Apr 15, 2019)

Black Atlas said:


> Finally got around to take some pics, modding in progress
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks incredible. How did you get the front badge done? Did you smoke it out with spray or with a dip?


----------



## loudviper (Apr 15, 2019)

Cleaned. Dipped the rims, front and rear trim. Still not done overall but it's a work in progress.


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

Before...










After...


----------



## Eer4life (Jun 9, 2019)

We just picked our Atlas up last week. Sel R-Line Dont think it has been mentioned in here for obvious reasons but wanted to share it in here. It's been difficult to set the memory seats and I saw in another thread that if you put your seat through the full range of motion that it might work. I started with moving to its lowest position then moved all the way forward. Once it was at the limit forward I started the seat to the up position and heard two chimes. I went ahead and finished going through the full range of motion. Once that was done I sat in the seat, closed the door, turned on the ignition and then set my seat and mirrors to my liking. I pressed the set button for a second and then my desired number and sure enough it worked flawlessly. I followed the manual instructions and even some YouTube videos and none of those worked. Alot more traffic in this thread so I thought I would share my experience. I did however get 18% tinted on the front windows today with a windshield strip. Took off the SEL and V6 badges too. I'm gonna leave the 4MOTION badge for now cause I kinda like that by itself but the wife will make the final decision whether it stays or goes. I will take and post some pictures once I wash and wax her. First time Volkswagen owner and first time poster in here. Everything is going great so far other than the memory seat deal which i got worked out and my tire pressure was at like 48 psi, so I dropped it to the recommended 35 psi and set the tps's.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

bajan01 said:


> Before...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing how the black changes how my eyes sees this rims. I don't like it as much when it is silver as my eyes are drawn more to the shape of the "peace" sign with the small space towards the edges. In black, my eyes are drawn more to the "trapezoid", larger space which is more appealing to me


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

TablaRasa said:


> Amazing how the black changes how my eyes sees this rims. I don't like it as much when it is silver as my eyes are drawn more to the shape of the "peace" sign with the small space towards the edges. In black, my eyes are drawn more to the "trapezoid", larger space which is more appealing to me


I agree...that small space now disappears into the darkness.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

bajan01 said:


> I agree...that small space now disappears into the darkness.


and it actually makes the rims appear larger than 18s. Good job man.


----------



## jsslifelike (Jun 17, 2019)

Just picked up a used '18 Atlas S this week and so far, I love it. I wanted an SE, but with only 12k miles, I simply couldn't pass on it. I only really had three requirements: (1) 4WD, (2) a metric ass-ton of space and (3) Android Auto. This met those parameters and, to be honest, I'm a bit of a puritan and tin foil hatter when it comes to accouterments- I'm not completely trusting of push button ignitions and I love the smaller touchscreen with actual click buttons in case it would go out. The only thing I miss is fog lights. Like REALLY. MISS. THEM.

I have a few questions for you Atlas experts:

On the S, is there an actual capped off harness for fogs or is there simply nothing behind the dummy panel? Id even be fine with those Chinese DRL bezels, but my panel is all one piece.

Have any of you wired headset DVD systems to the Atlas? Which approach is NOT going to give me bumper-to-bumper warranty issues?

I've already bought 4MOTION door trim and puddle lights, plus I'm looking at cross bars and a rear bumper guard ATM. I'm kind of in awe at all of the accessories for this thing. Thanks in advance for the input!









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

Welcome to the Atlas family *jsslifelike* 

That Tourmaline Blue looks good, don't see many in my area. 

I also have the S trim and as for the fog lights there is not a hidden harness behind the covers. I added a harness (non oem) from ECS Tuning, a non oem switch, along with OEM lights and trims and all works well. The harness has the trigger wire, but so far I've been unsuccessful with OBDeleven in getting the fogs to work with a oem headlight switch that has the fog light position, so I'll use my current set-up until this can be sorted out down the road, hopefully with input from this group.


----------



## BigBadBull (Aug 20, 2004)

Bought one...

Returning to the VW family (Had Passat wagon, A4 3.2q, and Mk4 R32)
19 SEL Premium in Terra Brown Metallic aka Doo Doo Brown with Shetland interior.


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

BigBadBull said:


> Bought one...
> 
> Returning to the VW family (Had Passat wagon, A4 3.2q, and Mk4 R32)
> 19 SEL Premium in Terra Brown Metallic aka Doo Doo Brown with Shetland interior.


Congratulations! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Tylerdh (Apr 26, 2019)

I have added front window tint, OEM crossbars to hold the Rhino Rack carrier, OEM hood/bug deflector, debadged rear, and new 20” Drag DR67 wheels with 265/50/20 Nitto 420s tires.


atlas carrier by Tyler DenHartog, on Flickr

atlas wheels by Tyler DenHartog, on Flickr


----------



## jsslifelike (Jun 17, 2019)

A4MOS19 said:


> Welcome to the Atlas family *jsslifelike*
> 
> That Tourmaline Blue looks good, don't see many in my area.
> 
> I also have the S trim and as for the fog lights there is not a hidden harness behind the covers. I added a harness (non oem) from ECS Tuning, a non oem switch, along with OEM lights and trims and all works well. The harness has the trigger wire, but so far I've been unsuccessful with OBDeleven in getting the fogs to work with a oem headlight switch that has the fog light position, so I'll use my current set-up until this can be sorted out down the road, hopefully with input from this group.


Thanks! It's actually Deep Black Pearl, but I think it was a combination of the sun and my filter I left my camera on... 

I wonder if wiring them along with the headlights would be viable. Voltage shouldn't be a problem, I wouldn't think. Oh, well- maybe it's not worth the hassle.

I did, however add the 4MOTION air vent fender trim today along with a 6.5" tempered glass screen protector and some heavy duty windlace-style door edge guard.









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

jsslifelike said:


> Thanks! It's actually Deep Black Pearl, but I think it was a combination of the sun and my filter I left my camera on...
> 
> I wonder if wiring them along with the headlights would be viable. Voltage shouldn't be a problem, I wouldn't think. Oh, well- maybe it's not worth the hassle.
> 
> ...


I bought the 4 motion trim and have not put it on yet. Looked for it this morning and couldn’t find it. Oh well it will turn up again soon. 

To all who concerns them. I have found this site and it seems to have some of the Teramont parts on it. 


https://kingcher.com/search?q=vw+volkswagen+atlas+2018+++



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Hfqkhal said:


> To all who concerns them. I have found this site and it seems to have some of the Teramont parts on it.
> 
> 
> https://kingcher.com/search?q=vw+volkswagen+atlas+2018+++
> ...


Would like that front bumper guard but not the back as I don't see it fitting with the hitch. Wonder how it would install though and whether they would sell it separately


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

*Ready for an upcoming Road Trip*

Installed the urban loader, something out of the norm as I have not seen one on the road or this forum. Mostly only the elongated type carriers. After installation, I drove around and there is a whistle (not annoying when you have the radio on). Probably because I removed the rubber piece completely on the rack itself. Will put back in and then maybe add some insulation foam.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> Installed the urban loader, something out of the norm as I have not seen one on the road or this forum. Mostly only the elongated type carriers. After installation, I drove around and there is a whistle (not annoying when you have the radio on). Probably because I removed the rubber piece completely on the rack itself. Will put back in and then maybe add some insulation foam.


It's def a cool concept (how it pops up), but I just don't like that it's _technically_ aftermarket versus OEM.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

ice4life said:


> It's def a cool concept (how it pops up), but I just don't like that it's _technically_ aftermarket versus OEM.


Yes, definitely like the pop-up when you need more space. Well, I was able to apply the VW rebate on accessories on it. Good enough for me


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

jsslifelike said:


> Thanks! It's actually Deep Black Pearl, but I think it was a combination of the sun and my filter I left my camera on...


I was about to say that color is not Tourmaline Blue... Our first favorite color when looking but didn't see the trim we wanted in that color in our area.


----------



## cuco_GLI (Nov 23, 2016)

Picked up my new SE with tech pkg and trailering pkg yesterday...super stoked. 

The plan so far is to get some 22 rims later on, code the fogs to be always on and ofcourse change the fog bulbs to match the headlight hue.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

cuco_GLI said:


> Picked up my new SE with tech pkg and trailering pkg yesterday...super stoked.
> 
> The plan so far is to get some 22 rims later on, code the fogs to be always on and ofcourse change the fog bulbs to match the headlight hue.


Congrats. I am wonder as to how did your SE get those rims as those are the SEL Premium Rims?


----------



## cuco_GLI (Nov 23, 2016)

Hfqkhal said:


> Congrats. I am wonder as to how did your SE get those rims as those are the SEL Premium Rims?


I know right?!? Not sure there but it was a pleasant surprise


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

I’ve seen a lot of SE’s and SEL’s with the 20" optional Mejorada and Trenton rims recently. 18" rims on the Atlas look really small.


----------



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

We had some pretty sweet lighting this evening at the tail end of golden hour and I got some decent shots with the ditch lights


----------



## SPAAtlas (Jun 25, 2019)

*wheels*



GjR32 said:


> I’ve seen a lot of SE’s and SEL’s with the 20" optional Mejorada and Trenton rims recently. 18" rims on the Atlas look really small.


Not new to Vortex (couldn't remember the email I signed up with in 2003), but just bought the bride a 2019 SEL Premium 4Motion. It came with a bunch of accessories the dealer added when they ordered it. 21" rims (finding decent tires will suck), monster mats, trunk protector, cargo blocks, trailering accessories, first aid kit, roadside kit, and cargo area cover. They had several SE's with the 20" wheels as well.


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

SPAAtlas said:


> Not new to Vortex (couldn't remember the email I signed up with in 2003), but just bought the bride a 2019 SEL Premium 4Motion. It came with a bunch of accessories the dealer added when they ordered it. 21" rims (finding decent tires will suck), monster mats, trunk protector, cargo blocks, trailering accessories, first aid kit, roadside kit, and cargo area cover. They had several SE's with the 20" wheels as well.


I wish I had the 21" rims on mine. They weren’t available for 2018 models unfortunately.


----------



## cuco_GLI (Nov 23, 2016)

GjR32 said:


> I wish I had the 21" rims on mine. They weren’t available for 2018 models unfortunately.


Get some 22s, easier to find tires....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

cuco_GLI said:


> Get some 22s, easier to find tires....


Keep in mind that an increase in overall weight and tire diameter will negatively affect acceleration.


----------



## cuco_GLI (Nov 23, 2016)

bajan01 said:


> Keep in mind that an increase in overall weight and tire diameter will negatively affect acceleration.


Well, yes but it’s an Atlas, who cares about acceleration and its rim diameter what changes, tire diameter will pretty much stay the same. The tire will be skinnier and sexier. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

cuco_GLI said:


> Well, yes but it’s an Atlas, who cares about acceleration.


To each his own I guess.

My goal is to make all of my vehicles quicker.


----------



## cuco_GLI (Nov 23, 2016)

bajan01 said:


> To each his own I guess.
> 
> My goal is to make all of my vehicles quicker.


I totally get that...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

cuco_GLI said:


> I totally get that...


I know that there currently isn’t much available for the 3.6L but I’m working on a few things and will have data in the next month or so. Hopefully this work will show decent tq/hp gains.


----------



## cuco_GLI (Nov 23, 2016)

bajan01 said:


> I know that there currently isn’t much available for the 3.6L but I’m working on a few things and will have data in the next month or so. Hopefully this work will show decent tq/hp gains.


I will definitely be on the lookout for your findings. 

My previous family hauler was a Tahoe 5.3L with full boltons and a custom Borla exhaust, of course it also had 22s . If one thing I miss about it, is the torque.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

cuco_GLI said:


> Get some 22s, easier to find tires....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don’t want to spend thousands on new rims (especially non VW 22’s) and tires. I just wish they’d offered the Mejorada or Trenton’s in 21’s for 2018 models.


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

*Added Rear Cargo Mat*

Just added this mat. Easy to install and remove. Perfect size for Atlas. Has a flip section over rear bumper for added protection when loading. Excellent value IMO. Folds flat and easily stores under rear cargo hatch.











https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07L4TSB3T/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## Eer4life (Jun 9, 2019)

Finally clean, matching front, strip and debadge...









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

A4MOS19 said:


> Just added this mat. Easy to install and remove. Perfect size for Atlas. Has a flip section over rear bumper for added protection when loading. Excellent value IMO. Folds flat and easily stores under rear cargo hatch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was looking for something to cover that back of the second row. If I have the 3rd row up, is there a way to keep it on without dangling? or would I have to remove it if I am utilizing the 3rd row?


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

TablaRasa said:


> i was looking for something to cover that back of the second row. If I have the 3rd row up, is there a way to keep it on without dangling? or would I have to remove it if I am utilizing the 3rd row?


Haven't tried that. It seems long enough to cover 2nd row seat back and 3rd row if up. Just not sure how it would all tuck in and work. I'll try it soon and let you know. Definitely wouldn't be anything left to cover storage behind the 3rd row though, if that's what you were going for.


----------



## cuco_GLI (Nov 23, 2016)

Installed a set of DeAutoLED switchable led foglights. Couldn’t’ be happier!










https://youtu.be/_pHFbgr4d9I



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

TablaRasa said:


> i was looking for something to cover that back of the second row. If I have the 3rd row up, is there a way to keep it on without dangling? or would I have to remove it if I am utilizing the 3rd row?



TablaRasa, Here's a couple pics of the cargo mat folded and secured to the 2nd row seat back. The included strap helps keep it all in place. Takes a couple of back and forth to get it all in place, but not too difficult. Hope that helps.


----------



## KurtK (Feb 13, 2012)

GjR32 said:


> I’ve seen a lot of SE’s and SEL’s with the 20" optional Mejorada and Trenton rims recently. 18" rims on the Atlas look really small.


The 20" wheels are an option on the SE with Tech ($700) but are not offered on the SE trim level according to VW's online configurator.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

A4MOS19 said:


> TablaRasa, Here's a couple pics of the cargo mat folded and secured to the 2nd row seat back. The included strap helps keep it all in place. Takes a couple of back and forth to get it all in place, but not too difficult. Hope that helps.


thank you, this helps.


----------



## SunDevilDrake (Mar 21, 2009)

Bought a used 2018 Atlas SE FWD in white yesterday. Since then I've ordered 22x9 gloss black wheels, H&R lowering springs, scheduled tint to apply 15% ceramic tint on all windows, installed door handle bins, center console organizer. 

Screen protector and VW logo puddle lights pending shipment. Need to schedule the painting of the grill, rear chrome strip and logos gloss black. I'll get the rest of the rear bumper debated. Need to order rubber mats and might get cross bars and towing hitch next. Maaaaaybe Wookie Pipe and K&N later. Can't wait to post updates.


----------



## SunDevilDrake (Mar 21, 2009)

Stock photo from day of delivery










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunDevilDrake (Mar 21, 2009)

22x9 wheels the wife and I picked out. Should be here next Friday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuco_GLI (Nov 23, 2016)

SunDevilDrake said:


> 22x9 wheels the wife and I picked out. Should be here next Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking wheels! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuco_GLI (Nov 23, 2016)

Installed the Terramont gloss black metal rear bumper guard. Looks trick! Gets me thinking all the chrome trim on the Atlas should look good in a black chrome or piano black tone











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

cuco_GLI said:


> Installed the Terramont gloss black metal rear bumper guard. Looks trick! Gets me thinking all the chrome trim on the Atlas should look good in a black chrome or piano black tone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good! Do you have a link for that piece?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

I’d be curious to see how long that gloss black finish lasts. Aka what would a scratch look like on it.


----------



## cuco_GLI (Nov 23, 2016)

bajan01 said:


> Looks good! Do you have a link for that piece?


Shipping was very fast, around 5 days.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/173579228666




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunDevilDrake (Mar 21, 2009)

cuco_GLI said:


> Nice looking wheels!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I'll make sure to post pics after they're installed. Hoping to install the wheels and the H&R springs at the same time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

SunDevilDrake said:


> Thanks! I'll make sure to post pics after they're installed. Hoping to install the wheels and the H&R springs at the same time.


What shocks are available for the Atlas?


----------



## SunDevilDrake (Mar 21, 2009)

bajan01 said:


> What shocks are available for the Atlas?


I won't be buying new shocks, only lowering springs that lower the height by 1.5" to close out the wheel well gap once the 22s go on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin7983 (Nov 18, 2008)

Picked up our 19 SEL 4Motion R-Line on June 28th. First order of business: Tints. 15% on the 2 fronts and windshield strip.


----------



## SunDevilDrake (Mar 21, 2009)

Justin7983 said:


> Picked up our 19 SEL 4Motion R-Line on June 28th. First order of business: Tints. 15% on the 2 fronts and windshield strip.
> 
> 15% tint looks great! Do you have a side view? We'll be getting the 15% ceramic tint 8/2 (yeah they booked out 3 weeks!)
> 
> ...


----------



## SunDevilDrake (Mar 21, 2009)

Yesterday installed screen protector and tried to install the VW logo puddle lights. Apparently our SE doesn't have lighted puddle lights so I'm having to hard wire them into the open pin connectors and then code them to turn on. (might be a good write up to do)

Today I ordered OBDeleven pro, drop in K&N filter, monster mat set and rubber cargo mat, and clear vinyl film for top of rear bumper protection.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

SunDevilDrake said:


> Yesterday installed screen protector and tried to install the VW logo puddle lights. Apparently our SE doesn't have lighted puddle lights so I'm having to hard wire them into the open pin connectors and then code them to turn on. (might be a good write up to do)
> 
> Today I ordered OBDeleven pro, drop in K&N filter, monster mat set and rubber cargo mat, and clear vinyl film for top of rear bumper protection.
> 
> ...


Did you order the new OBDELEVEN or the older white one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunDevilDrake (Mar 21, 2009)

Older white one. Was going to order the newest one because we only have Apple devices but the new OBDeleven is on back order. I'm trying to revive an old Samsung S5 to use instead. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

Justin7983 said:


> Picked up our 19 SEL 4Motion R-Line on June 28th. First order of business: Tints. 15% on the 2 fronts and windshield strip.


Is a 15% tint legal for the front windows and windshield or does it depend on what state you live in? What % tint do the rear windows come with?


----------



## Justin7983 (Nov 18, 2008)

SunDevilDrake said:


> 15% tint looks great! Do you have a side view? We'll be getting the 15% ceramic tint 8/2 (yeah they booked out 3 weeks!)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll try to get a side view picture at some point today. 15% matches the rear pretty well.


----------



## Justin7983 (Nov 18, 2008)

GjR32 said:


> Is a 15% tint legal for the front windows and windshield or does it depend on what state you live in? What % tint do the rear windows come with?


The rears are probably around 20% or so - my tint shop said 15% would look the best.
Every state has different tint laws. I live in NY so pretty much any amount of tint is not legal but where I live they won't bother you. When it comes to getting a state inspection though, that's a different story.


----------



## euro2nur (Apr 24, 2006)

Lasfit led fogs. Work perfect. No bulb out light. Not blinding at all. Nice and bright.


----------



## chisai88 (Jan 10, 2003)

Justin 7983, nice choice, and tint looks good. Just picked up a 2019 SE R-Line yesterday for my wife.


----------



## Justin7983 (Nov 18, 2008)

chisai88 said:


> Justin 7983, nice choice, and tint looks good. Just picked up a 2019 SE R-Line yesterday for my wife.


Thanks, technically this is the wife's car also but I already have plans for it!


----------



## SunDevilDrake (Mar 21, 2009)

Also technically the wife's and she's on board with all the upgrades. In fact, she's asking me if we can buy this, buy that. She doesn't know about the H&R springs lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

*Lasfit?*

Can you link these. Didn’t see them on site for Atlas. Thanks


----------



## SunDevilDrake (Mar 21, 2009)

These are the ones I ordered
https://www.tirerack.com/suspension...utoModel=Atlas+FWD&autoYear=2018&autoModClar=


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chisai88 (Jan 10, 2003)

sundevil you say screen protector, is that for the headunit/nav screen? What did you get?


----------



## SunDevilDrake (Mar 21, 2009)

chisai88 said:


> sundevil you say screen protector, is that for the headunit/nav screen? What did you get?


Ordered this one. Fits well, take a look at the customer review photos. 
https://www.amazon.com/LFOTPP-Volkswagen-Navigation-Protector-Infotainment/dp/B076D8X8MX


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

*Which fogs?*

Which fogs did you order? Still good? Just did de auto interior LEDs, look good


----------



## SunDevilDrake (Mar 21, 2009)

Actually just installed them and was going to post an update tonight. Ordered a $39 set off Amazon https://www.amazon.com/H11-Headlight-Conversion-10000LM-Decoder/dp/B07FC7WKGZ. Took 15 minutes to install and no fault codes. Very happy with them and the 6k color matched the headlights well. Very bright too. Haven't touched the interior lights....yet

Before









After










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

*20” wheels?*

I have the stock 20” wheels. Not real crazy about them. Anyone done anything to theirs? I’m playing with adding vinyl to the middle (thicker) spoke on each of 5. I’ll share a pick, only one done so far and the learning curve means i’ll Be doing some of the first ones again:banghead:


----------



## Eer4life (Jun 9, 2019)

Changed the oil today with 1400 miles on it. Wanted to change at 1000 but couldn't get to it and its the wife's daily driver so we went over a tad. We have the 2 year maintenance plan and I've asked a service tech and they all say first oil change at 10k. I dont agree with leaving break in oil in that long and now I know that I was right. The oil that came out looked milky brown and the filter was nasty. I had a bunch of settlement in the bottom of the canister but that's normal type break in stuff. I'm going to change it again at 5k and then let the dealer do the 10k service. 0w-40 castrol edge is what I used...

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin7983 (Nov 18, 2008)

Eer4life said:


> Changed the oil today with 1400 miles on it. Wanted to change at 1000 but couldn't get to it and its the wife's daily driver so we went over a tad. We have the 2 year maintenance plan and I've asked a service tech and they all say first oil change at 10k. I dont agree with leaving break in oil in that long and now I know that I was right. The oil that came out looked milky brown and the filter was nasty. I had a bunch of settlement in the bottom of the canister but that's normal type break in stuff. I'm going to change it again at 5k and then let the dealer do the 10k service. 0w-40 castrol edge is what I used...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I see you used Castrol Edge 0W-40 which is what I was planning on using. The underhood sticker on my 2019 says 0W-30 which meets VW 504 which seems to be tough to find. Is it THAT important?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

*Vinyl try 1*

https://imgur.com/a/xgkPN7n[/url]


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Jhawkcclux said:


> https://imgur.com/a/xgkPN7n[/url]


Nice and great thought with the rims. How was that done 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks, I got some 3M satin finish vinyl form Amazon. Cut out a template from poster board, trace, cut, stick. Second wheel better than first. 2 more to go. I can’t see the pic on here?? Not sure, but I can’t remember how to post. Gettin old
Hope to finish other 2 wheels in the next day or so. Too damn hot in the garage


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Jhawkcclux said:


> Thanks, I got some 3M satin finish vinyl form Amazon. Cut out a template from poster board, trace, cut, stick. Second wheel better than first. 2 more to go. I can’t see the pic on here?? Not sure, but I can’t remember how to post. Gettin old
> Hope to finish other 2 wheels in the next day or so. Too damn hot in the garage


Here is your image











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eer4life (Jun 9, 2019)

Justin7983 said:


> I see you used Castrol Edge 0W-40 which is what I was planning on using. The underhood sticker on my 2019 says 0W-30 which meets VW 504 which seems to be tough to find. Is it THAT important?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The sticker under the hood says 0w-30. My owners manual states that we can use oil with VW 502 specification. I couldn't find any 0w-30 anywhere so I went with the 0w-40 Castrol Edge European blend. It meets basically all the VW oil standards. Hope that helps...

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

Hit some gravel


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Blowing up that pic and looking at those rocks, do you have a skid plate? Atlas looks great


----------



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

no skidplate yet, luckily that route was pretty mild. I have emailed Evolution to see if any of their MQB plates might work but haven't heard back yet. If you guys know of a plate out there, I'll take any recommendations


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Picked this beaut up as the new family hauler for our toddler, soon to be new born and 2 pit bulls. 2019 SE with Tech, traded in a Mazda Cx-5 and couldn't be happier.

Plans include some VCDS tweaks, OEM LED tails, tinting the front windows and possibly a wheel swap.

Atlas1 by Homebrwd, on Flickr


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Tylerdh said:


> I have added front window tint, OEM crossbars to hold the Rhino Rack carrier, OEM hood/bug deflector, debadged rear, and new 20” Drag DR67 wheels with 265/50/20 Nitto 420s tires.
> 
> 
> atlas carrier by Tyler DenHartog, on Flickr
> ...





TablaRasa said:


> Installed the urban loader, something out of the norm as I have not seen one on the road or this forum. Mostly only the elongated type carriers. After installation, I drove around and there is a whistle (not annoying when you have the radio on). Probably because I removed the rubber piece completely on the rack itself. Will put back in and then maybe add some insulation foam.




What % tint did you two get on your front windows? Anything on the rears? Considering 50% on the rear to get some heat rejection and probably 35 on the fronts.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Veedubin02 said:


> What % tint did you two get on your front windows? Anything on the rears? Considering 50% on the rear to get some heat rejection and probably 35 on the fronts.


When I did my Tiguan I did the lightest color ceramic on the rears and windshield and then tinted the fronts to match. If you go ceramic the heat rejection is way more noticeable than even doing just darker regular tint.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Savvv said:


> When I did my Tiguan I did the lightest color ceramic on the rears and windshield and then tinted the fronts to match. If you go ceramic the heat rejection is way more noticeable than even doing just darker regular tint.


The ceramic I have been using over the past few cars comes in 50% as the lightest with about 49% rejection.


----------



## Tylerdh (Apr 26, 2019)

Veedubin02 said:


> What % tint did you two get on your front windows? Anything on the rears? Considering 50% on the rear to get some heat rejection and probably 35 on the fronts.


mine is 20% fronts. i didn't do anything to the rears.


----------



## ToySlacker (Aug 10, 2007)

Tylerdh said:


> mine is 20% fronts. i didn't do anything to the rears.


I did 20% on the front two windows to match the factory (though "hue" is slightly different when windows are down half the way and looking at the sky). Then I also did 50% on the windshield.

...Nothing I did is legal in CT, but it looks good IMO. 

I didn't do ceramic, at the time $ was too much of an ask.


----------



## SunDevilDrake (Mar 21, 2009)

New wheels and tires today. 22x9. Debadged the rear. The lowering springs are a MUST and go on in a week. Tint in 2 weeks.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunDevilDrake (Mar 21, 2009)

All cleaned up after the wheel and tire install yesterday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diesel_sipper (Feb 22, 2018)

Installed some led interior, rear turn, and reverse bulbs. All were from Ebay and give no errors. Did some OBDeleven coding for remote windows, 5 brake lights, unlocked MFD, auto highbeams, auto air display, and a few other things.

Up next are yellow halogen fog bulbs, front euro plate (haven't seen many on here with them), and some led tail bulbs.

Item number for reverse bulbs:
322200752111 - $2.90

Item number for interior bulbs:
113564668544 - $21.99

Item number for turn bulbs:
322462599007 - $4.75

I got them due to the cost, and figured if they threw errors I would toss them. To my surprise they all worked, error free!


----------



## akstack (Aug 2, 2019)

beefed up my atlas for off road adventures in Colorado.


----------



## SunDevilDrake (Mar 21, 2009)

diesel_sipper said:


> Installed some led interior, rear turn, and reverse bulbs. All were from Ebay and give no errors. Did some OBDeleven coding for remote windows, 5 brake lights, unlocked MFD, auto highbeams, auto air display, and a few other things.
> 
> Up next are yellow halogen fog bulbs, front euro plate (haven't seen many on here with them), and some led tail bulbs.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Ordered the interior bulbs set. Great price for error free LEDs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunDevilDrake (Mar 21, 2009)

Had 15% nano ceramic tint installed Friday. Looks so good and helps with the AZ sun. 

Then installed cross bars and mounted J Bars for our kayaks and went kayaking om Saturday. I'll unmount this set up after each use. Much more convenient than having to install the J Bars each time. 

Cross bars: https://www.amazon.com/CargoLoc-2-Piece-Aluminum-Roof-Cross/dp/B00GA2HKAU










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hotrodz (Aug 5, 2019)

Picking up our new Atlas on Saturday - SEL R-Line Pure white with Shetland Interior. 

It got a front license plate bracket screwed into the bumper today......after I asked them not to :banghead: so that's fun! 

Debating what to do about it, or just deal with it and accept as is.


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

hotrodz said:


> Picking up our new Atlas on Saturday - SEL R-Line Pure white with Shetland Interior.
> 
> It got a front license plate bracket screwed into the bumper today......after I asked them not to :banghead: so that's fun!
> 
> Debating what to do about it, or just deal with it and accept as is.


That would be a dealbreaker.
I would persist on getting a new car or get the whole front bumper replaced.


----------



## hotrodz (Aug 5, 2019)

rocknfreak said:


> That would be a dealbreaker.
> I would persist on getting a new car or get the whole front bumper replaced.


Yeah, I'm kind of there with you. We live in TX where a front plate is required so its part of the dealer "delivery procedure". That being said, we are most likely moving back to FL within the year and FL doesn't require a front plate and I'd prefer not to have 4 holes in the bumper that don't need to be there.

It was a pain in the a** to find this Atlas, only one in that color combo in the state with the features we wanted. Literally has the transport wrap on the hood still. So frustrating they would just drill the bumper without checking after I asked. Will probably just live with it though since it has been such a process to get this one. Would you guys try and ask for some sort of compensation for body work down the road, or is that a moot point since plates are required in Texas? I was going to put the plate on, but with a solution that didn't require drilling holes.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

hotrodz said:


> Yeah, I'm kind of there with you. We live in TX where a front plate is required so its part of the dealer "delivery procedure". That being said, we are most likely moving back to FL within the year and FL doesn't require a front plate and I'd prefer not to have 4 holes in the bumper that don't need to be there.
> 
> It was a pain in the a** to find this Atlas, only one in that color combo in the state with the features we wanted. Literally has the transport wrap on the hood still. So frustrating they would just drill the bumper without checking after I asked.


Just go for it and latter on get the caps. On mine in Virginia they only drilled 2. I hope this is your case. The caps are all over and little and one can barely see them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hotrodz (Aug 5, 2019)

Hfqkhal said:


> Just go for it and latter on get the caps. On mine in Virginia they only drilled 2. I hope this is your case. The caps are all over and little and one can barely see them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's kind of what I'm hoping too - I am fine with 2 holes on the White part but read another R-Line member where they drilled 4 holes and the plugs don't fit on the Piano Black portion due to the angle. Hoping that's not the case on mine!


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Veedubin02 said:


> What % tint did you two get on your front windows? Anything on the rears? Considering 50% on the rear to get some heat rejection and probably 35 on the fronts.


20% on the fronts. None on the rears. It is the closest match to the rears without being too dark. Of course, it is not legal to have them up front in Jersey, but I am a rebel


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

hotrodz said:


> Yeah, I'm kind of there with you. We live in TX where a front plate is required so its part of the dealer "delivery procedure". That being said, we are most likely moving back to FL within the year and FL doesn't require a front plate and I'd prefer not to have 4 holes in the bumper that don't need to be there.
> 
> It was a pain in the a** to find this Atlas, only one in that color combo in the state with the features we wanted. Literally has the transport wrap on the hood still. So frustrating they would just drill the bumper without checking after I asked. Will probably just live with it though since it has been such a process to get this one. Would you guys try and ask for some sort of compensation for body work down the road, or is that a moot point since plates are required in Texas? I was going to put the plate on, but with a solution that didn't require drilling holes.


Tell them you’re walking. They won’t want to lose the sale because of that. Maybe they’ll take $500 off the final price or give you a voucher for a free detail or get some free VW swag out of it. Either way, if you said something to the sales guy and he dropped the ball, he should earn the sale. If said nothing and they drilled without asking then that’s on you.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

hotrodz said:


> That's kind of what I'm hoping too - I am fine with 2 holes on the White part but read another R-Line member where they drilled 4 holes and the plugs don't fit on the Piano Black portion due to the angle. Hoping that's not the case on mine!


I don't have an Rline and my Atlas did have front bracket installed. However, I didn't want to have front plates. So rather than getting the bumper sorted with the 4 holes, i just bought some cheap plugs on Amazon (they come in like a a set of a 100 different sizes) and color matched them. 

Th\e piano black one is probably where you will have some difficulties.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

Savvv said:


> Tell them you’re walking. They won’t want to lose the sale because of that. Maybe they’ll take $500 off the final price or give you a voucher for a free detail or get some free VW swag out of it. Either way, if you said something to the sales guy and he dropped the ball, he should earn the sale. If said nothing and they drilled without asking then that’s on you.


I completely agree with this!


----------



## diesel_sipper (Feb 22, 2018)

You could always get a euro plate to cover it up.


----------



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

TablaRasa said:


>


is there a back story on the chrome accents added to your grill?


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

SykoraA4 said:


> is there a back story on the chrome accents added to your grill?


Some of the 2018 Atlas models came with the Teramont grill. I believe this was due to an issue with the supplier that makes the Atlas grill.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

RCDheliracer said:


> Some of the 2018 Atlas models came with the Teramont grill. I believe this was due to an issue with the supplier that makes the Atlas grill.


Yes, that is correct. This is actually reflected in the sticker as "Non-US front grill" if I remember correctly


----------



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

That is pretty cool!


----------



## KurtK (Feb 13, 2012)

*Bought one!*

Traded in our 2014 Tiguan SEL for an Atlas SE with Tech. Options include 20" wheels, sunroof, trailer hitch, luggage cover and mats.








[/url]IMG_0586 by Kurt Komaromi, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Added the second car seat after the birth of my second child, and one of the reasons we bought the Atlas in the first place.


----------



## RajjyP (Mar 24, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> 20% on the fronts. None on the rears. It is the closest match to the rears without being too dark. Of course, it is not legal to have them up front in Jersey, but I am a rebel


Does the urban carrier lock?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

RajjyP said:


> TablaRasa said:
> 
> 
> > 20% on the fronts. None on the rears. It is the closest match to the rears without being too dark. Of course, it is not legal to have them up front in Jersey, but I am a rebel <img src="http://www.vwvortex.com/Anthony/Smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" class="inlineimg" />
> ...


 it comes with little padlocks that you put with the zipper. Similar to a suitcase


----------



## shijmus (Oct 8, 2018)

installed forge lift kit, it took me 2 days, I'm not so handy but DIY is fun,

gray only looks good under direct sunshine


----------



## diesel_sipper (Feb 22, 2018)

Added a YI dash cam (awesome, btw for $40 on amazon) and hardwire kit, and a euro plate. Love the look with it. Also added some coding with obd11.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

diesel_sipper said:


> Added a YI dash cam (awesome, btw for $40 on amazon) and hardwire kit, and a euro plate. Love the look with it. Also added some coding with obd11.


How was the YI dash cam install? Been thinking of adding one, and the YI cam is on the list.


----------



## diesel_sipper (Feb 22, 2018)

knedrgr said:


> How was the YI dash cam install? Been thinking of adding one, and the YI cam is on the list.


It wasn't bad. There are a few how-to's on YouTube that were easy to follow. The YI is nice because it has wifi and the interface is very user friendly. Went with a 128gb card on it too for extended memory.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

SykoraA4 said:


> is there a back story on the chrome accents added to your grill?


I saw in the order guide a while back there was a no charge option for the non us market grill. What's different about it? The vertical chrome strips?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Checked the battery voltage with OBDEleven - not running/running within specs. Check.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

SykoraA4 said:


> is there a back story on the chrome accents added to your grill?





ice4life said:


> I saw in the order guide a while back there was a no charge option for the non us market grill. What's different about it? The vertical chrome strips?


The story behind it is due to the vendor's factory was caught in a fire, and there was a shortage of the US-spec grill. VW had temporarily used the Teramount grill as an alternative.


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

Filled up the Atlas with a full tank of gas in preparation for Hurricane Dorian. We plan to ride out the storm regardless of track but it just feels good knowing the car has a full tank.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vbrad26 (Oct 18, 2009)

Andre VW said:


> Filled up the Atlas with a full tank of gas in preparation for Hurricane Dorian. We plan to ride out the storm regardless of track but it just feels good knowing the car has a full tank.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hah I instructed my wife to do the same.
We are on the west coast though.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Decided on the spoiler extension, it subtle enough. My wife didn't even notice it hehe


----------



## SunDevilDrake (Mar 21, 2009)

I need to order mine. Is the gap on the sides so much that it makes it look poorly designed?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

SunDevilDrake said:


> I need to order mine. Is the gap on the sides so much that it makes it look poorly designed?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmm would I have preferred to not have a gap? Surely but it doesn't seem too bad. It lines up with the contour. It really is just an extension/accent piece. From a far, you don't even notice it. It will definitely be unnoticeable if the color is the same as your car


----------



## shijmus (Oct 8, 2018)

I have OCD on this, I can’t get over an unmatched spoiler, but the concept is great, too bad no gray ones for sale



TablaRasa said:


> SunDevilDrake said:
> 
> 
> > I need to order mine. Is the gap on the sides so much that it makes it look poorly designed?
> ...


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

shijmus said:


> I have OCD on this, I can’t get over an unmatched spoiler, but the concept is great, too bad no gray ones for sale


They don't unfortunately, but you can get the one that is not prepainted and have it done with the Plat Grey


----------



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

I wasn't a fan of the gap at first, but it really isn't that noticeable in real life.


----------



## chjud (May 13, 2018)

SykoraA4 said:


> I wasn't a fan of the gap at first, but it really isn't that noticeable in real life.


I like your wheels...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SunDevilDrake (Mar 21, 2009)

Ordered the spoiler. Now I have to wait 6 weeks to get it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

SunDevilDrake said:


> Ordered the spoiler. Now I have to wait 6 weeks to get it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine didn't take that long. Ordered on August 14 arrived on the 20th. It's the installation that took me a while haha.


----------



## Plater (Feb 3, 2019)

*Push pin for under carriage*

Getting ready for a road trip so was checking the spare tire air pressure
it was 50 psi fill to 60psi closed the cover and looked in the pocket on
the right side where I keep the first aid kit that came with the Atlas.
I found 4 of the pushpins that hold up the oil change under carriage cover
and 2 of the T-25 screws I kinda liked that


----------



## SunDevilDrake (Mar 21, 2009)

Barely clipped my side view mirror on my garage when backing out. These side mirrors are VERY fragile with no margin for error. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

SunDevilDrake said:


> Barely clipped my side view mirror on my garage when backing out. These side mirrors are VERY fragile with no margin for error.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh that sucks. I did this once on my Ford flex. I'll never forget the feeling when you hear that sound


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

SunDevilDrake said:


> Barely clipped my side view mirror on my garage when backing out. These side mirrors are VERY fragile with no margin for error.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup that also somewhat happened to me with my atlas but I got away with a mark on it only. My prior SUV the plastic frame broke on that one but I never bothered to change it as I put it back together and one has to look hard to see it. However, what happened to you is a lot more and that would have got me mad at myself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunDevilDrake (Mar 21, 2009)

Headed out to the garage to pull the mirror off the door to repair it. Hopefully I'll only need to buy a new glass. Otherwise a used mirror is $330. Too bad they breakaway feature didn't work like intended. My garage from is only wood and not brick BTW. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunDevilDrake (Mar 21, 2009)

Pretty easy fix. Disassembly, heated up the bent housing, pry bar it straight, super glued part of the plastic signal piece that cracked and a new mirror on order was all it took. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

SunDevilDrake said:


> Pretty easy fix. Disassembly, heated up the bent housing, pry bar it straight, super glued part of the plastic signal piece that cracked and a new mirror on order was all it took.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks excellent. Nice job 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunDevilDrake (Mar 21, 2009)

Hfqkhal said:


> It looks excellent. Nice job
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Mirror was $28 shipped so not too bad of a mistake. Hope it's the first and last time I do that LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Much needed bath. I definitely see ceramic paint coating in its future. White is such a PITA when it comes to cleaning off bug guts.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Savvv said:


> Much needed bath. I definitely see ceramic paint coating in its future. White is such a PITA when it comes to cleaning off bug guts.


Man, I got excited at first I thought you did the fenders!!! lol


----------



## Ryan E. (Oct 1, 2002)

Savvv said:


> Much needed bath. I definitely see ceramic paint coating in its future. White is such a PITA when it comes to cleaning off bug guts.


You think that’s bad DBP scratches when drying with good microfiber and a drying aid, had to Ceramic coat right away.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

TablaRasa said:


> Man, I got excited at first I thought you did the fenders!!! lol


:laugh: I have to finish up the deck I’ve been building all summer before the next project. 



Ryan E. said:


> You think that’s bad DBP scratches when drying with good microfiber and a drying aid, had to Ceramic coat right away.


I’ve got a Tiguan in DBP and know the pains of keeping a black car looking clean. That being said, the Atlas definitely attracts more bugs than the Tig.


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

Bought a storage bin for the center arm rest, installed tempered glass screen protector for the display and hardwired my dashcam.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

foofighter28 said:


> Bought a storage bin for the center arm rest, installed tempered glass screen protector for the display and hardwired my dashcam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is the dash cam with the start/stop? and is the dashcam active when parked?


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

TablaRasa said:


> How is the dash cam with the start/stop? and is the dashcam active when parked?


That's the one thing about the start stop, it basically reboots the dashcam. So when the car is stopped it's functioning just the annoyance of the start stop. But that's usually a reminder for me to deactivate that "feature"

My next project is to do chrome delete diy, wish me luck


----------



## boygirlca (Feb 5, 2011)

*Install MQB 2.0 Direct TPMS on 2018 Atlas (Execline)*

Buy the TPMS module (5Q0 907 273B), cable and sensor (5Q0 907 275B) from Aliexpress.

This is the install instruction PDF file (include VCDS coding and ODIS Engineering XML data transfer) link:https://www.dropbox.com/s/azq0x3wrplu39hg/2018%20VW-Atlas%20Install%20Direct%20TPMS.pdf?dl=0


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

boygirlca said:


> Buy the TPMS module (5Q0 907 273B), cable and sensor (5Q0 907 275B) from Aliexpress.


Not gonna lie, pretty jealous. :thumbup:


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Savvv said:


> Not gonna lie, pretty jealous. :thumbup:


same here but i just don't have the energy! haha


----------



## SunDevilDrake (Mar 21, 2009)

Couldn't find the module 5Q0 907 273B on Ali. You have a link?

Also, surprised this isn't standard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boygirlca (Feb 5, 2011)

SunDevilDrake said:


> Couldn't find the module 5Q0 907 273B on Ali. You have a link?
> 
> Also, surprised this isn't standard.
> 
> ...


Don't search the module 5Q0 907 273B, search by "VW MQB TPMS", your will find lots of items. Some module number is 7P6 907 273 N, which is install with 5Q0 907 273 N programe, it still OK for MQB Atlas.

This is what I got. 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/328...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_8,searchweb201603_52

Another 2 link:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/330...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_8,searchweb201603_52
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_8,searchweb201603_52

After you got the kit, please check carefully with the wire on the module plug, for me I found they put the wire in wrong position, pin1 of the module wire plug should be Extended CAN BUS - Low(orange/brown), pin3 of the module wire plug should be Extended CAN BUS - High(orange/grey), but they screwed up. Just pay attention to the wire cable before you install. Double check before install better than rework after installed.


----------



## SunDevilDrake (Mar 21, 2009)

Appreciate it. I was searching for the exact part number with no matches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

Truly impressive work on adding that. I noticed your aluminum dead rest brake and gas pedal. Was that from AliExpress as well?


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

My atlas has not been washed for over a month now. It needs it and it does not look like it but first it needs the fall/winter protection work first


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Not as sophiscated as the TPMS but the little details goes a long way with me. Since we use the 3rd row a lot, I want the passengers to have same treatment as the second row passenger with their own sunscreen.


----------



## studlee (Nov 1, 2001)

Added the R puddle lights i got from amazon. The fit is not as snug and light is coming out of the top and sides due to poor fit.


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

studlee said:


> Added the R puddle lights i got from amazon. The fit is not as snug and light is coming out of the top and sides due to poor fit.


Maybe wrap some friction tape around it so it's a tighter fit?


----------



## boygirlca (Feb 5, 2011)

foofighter28 said:


> Truly impressive work on adding that. I noticed your aluminum dead rest brake and gas pedal. Was that from AliExpress as well?


Yes. You can search "Teramont pedal" on AliExpress.

Here is the link:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_4,searchweb201603_52


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

boygirlca said:


> Yes. You can search "Teramont pedal" on AliExpress.
> 
> Here is the link:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_4,searchweb201603_52


The dead pedal, it doesn't seem as if it covers the whole structure. Can you confirm?

I saw another one on eBay that appears to cover the entire thing. The only thing is that it doesn't match my gas and brake pedal.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/For-VW-Ter...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

TablaRasa said:


> Since we use the 3rd row a lot, I want the passengers to have same treatment as the second row passenger with their own sunscreen.


DYI or a production shade?


----------



## boygirlca (Feb 5, 2011)

TablaRasa said:


> The dead pedal, it doesn't seem as if it covers the whole structure. Can you confirm?
> 
> I saw another one on eBay that appears to cover the entire thing. The only thing is that it doesn't match my gas and brake pedal.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/For-VW-Ter...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


Yes, I check. It doesn't cover the whole structure, but for me it is OK. You can buy only brake and gas pedal from Aliexpress, do some research, you will find it.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

knedrgr said:


> DYI or a production shade?


No, I actually bought it. It was actually for all the windows (including front driver and passenger windows) but I requested for the seller if i can just purchase for the 3rd row.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/2Pcs-3rd-R...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

TablaRasa said:


> No, I actually bought it. It was actually for all the window (including front driver and passenger windows) but I requested for the seller if i can just purchase for the 3rd row.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/2Pcs-3rd-R...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


That's awesome. thanks for the link. How's the fit-finish? Would be a great addition to my LE that doesn't have rear pull shades.

I have rear windows also tinted 50% on top of the factory 20%. But wouldn't mind additional shading for the kiddos, on long drives.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

knedrgr said:


> That's awesome. thanks for the link. How's the fit-finish? Would be a great addition to my LE that doesn't have rear pull shades.
> 
> I have rear windows also tinted 50% on top of the factory 20%. But wouldn't mind additional shading for the kiddos, on long drives.


You are welcome! I have been hunting one for the 3rd row ever since! I can only speak to the 3rd row fitting and it was perfect! I would imagine it would be good as well.

I didn't know that there are Atlases that didn't have the 2nd row shades. Thought that was a standard.


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

TablaRasa said:


> No, I actually bought it. It was actually for all the window (including front driver and passenger windows) but I requested for the seller if i can just purchase for the 3rd row.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/2Pcs-3rd-R...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649



Nice find TablaRasa!

Definitely will be looking into these.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

A4MOS19 said:


> Nice find TablaRasa!
> 
> Definitely will be looking into these.


you are welcome! always on a hunt for something haha!


----------



## jleao1 (Apr 19, 2014)

*SEL R-Line Arrived*

Just picked up the SEL R-Line 4-Motion I had ordered for my wife this weekend. Got a bow from the dealership to surprise her. 

So far only did tints (5% all around, 80% windshield to reduce the Florida heat).


----------



## kturek (Dec 28, 2018)

jleao1 said:


> Just picked up the SEL R-Line 4-Motion I had ordered for my wife this weekend. Got a bow from the dealership to surprise her.
> 
> So far only did tints (5% all around, 80% windshield to reduce the Florida heat).


Love those shots:thumbup:


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

Installed crossbars and splash guards.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunDevilDrake (Mar 21, 2009)

Replaced my cabin air filter that was NEVER replaced during dealer maintenance through 31k miles. I was appalled to see they never did and how bad this was. We bought it used 2 months ago. Keep in mind this is not the engine filter. So horrible!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunDevilDrake (Mar 21, 2009)

Added the roof spoiler from Ali Express. Took about 10 days to arrive and was asuper easy install. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

foofighter28 said:


> That's the one thing about the start stop, it basically reboots the dashcam. So when the car is stopped it's functioning just the annoyance of the start stop. But that's usually a reminder for me to deactivate that "feature"
> 
> My next project is to do chrome delete diy, wish me luck


 good luck haha!


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

SunDevilDrake said:


> Added the roof spoiler from Ali Express. Took about 10 days to arrive and was asuper easy install.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice!


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

TablaRasa said:


> No, I actually bought it. It was actually for all the windows (including front driver and passenger windows) but I requested for the seller if i can just purchase for the 3rd row.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/2Pcs-3rd-R...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


I was looking at that set. The listing is so confusing with them showing all the pics for all the windows. Was it $39.99 just for the 3rd row set for?

How do they install? Are there little self adhesive brackets that they slot into? I was having trouble telling from the ebay pics.

How is the fit?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Tim K said:


> I was looking at that set. The listing is so confusing with them showing all the pics for all the windows. Was it $39.99 just for the 3rd row set for?
> 
> How do they install? Are there little self adhesive brackets that they slot into? I was having trouble telling from the ebay pics.
> 
> How is the fit?


YEah the listing is for all the windows but I asked the seller is i can just get the 3rd row. The install is easy, not self adhesive brackets. It is basically bendable (like some windshield screens when you have to fold them) and it basically just conforms to the window and it is pretty snug


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

TablaRasa said:


> YEah the listing is for all the windows but I asked the seller is i can just get the 3rd row. The install is easy, not self adhesive brackets. It is basically bendable (like some windshield screens when you have to fold them) and it basically just conforms to the window and it is pretty snug


Thanks. What did you pay for just the 3rd row set?

Tim


----------



## STI-GR-Wagon-Dad (Jul 20, 2017)

New rear brakes and new water pump installed.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

*Atlas Water & Fuel Pumps Replaced - 40-50k miles*



STI-GR-Wagon-Dad said:


> New rear brakes and new water pump installed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


STI-GR-Wagon-Dad: Sorry to hear about this. I read in your previous post that you also had the Fuel Pump replaced, now the Water Pump too! Seems strange at 40-50k miles? Did you get any post-mortem information from the technicians as to why these components failed?

TW


----------



## studlee (Nov 1, 2001)

Ceramic coated passenger front wheel and brake caliper. Tooth 2 hours which means this will take 4 weeks to complete.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Tim K said:


> Thanks. What did you pay for just the 3rd row set?
> 
> Tim


$30


----------



## STI-GR-Wagon-Dad (Jul 20, 2017)

TWs/VW said:


> STI-GR-Wagon-Dad: Sorry to hear about this. I read in your previous post that you also had the Fuel Pump replaced, now the Water Pump too! Seems strange at 40-50k miles? Did you get any post-mortem information from the technicians as to why these components failed?
> 
> TW


Other than the "first model", no. But for an engine to be around for awhile, and the MQB being around long enough, "first model" isn't an excuse. It's a stretched and widened MQB Golf! But it seems like the service manager and techs are getting tired of seeing the Atlas come in for warranty work.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Herbie3Rivers (Apr 12, 2003)

SunDevilDrake said:


> Replaced my cabin air filter that was NEVER replaced during dealer maintenance through 31k miles. I was appalled to see they never did and how bad this was. We bought it used 2 months ago. Keep in mind this is not the engine filter. So horrible!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where's the filter at? I just bought an 18 SEL CPO from the dealer and I would bet that mine wasn't changed either.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Herbie3Rivers said:


> Where's the filter at? I just bought an 18 SEL CPO from the dealer and I would bet that mine wasn't changed either.


In a little compartment behind the glove box:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChdtOH6vI8o


----------



## diesel_sipper (Feb 22, 2018)

Took out my front carpet padding and reinstalled after my pano sunroof drain leak. Let it air dry in the sun for a day. Wasn't too hard to get out, just needed a razor blade to separate the front and rear sections.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

diesel_sipper said:


> Took out my front carpet padding and reinstalled after my pano sunroof drain leak. Let it air dry in the sun for a day. Wasn't too hard to get out, just needed a razor blade to separate the front and rear sections.


Oh wow! That sucks. Just curious, why didn't you go to the dealer for this? Wouldn't this be part of the warranty?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

*Minimizing chrome bits up front*

Just wanted to dechrome a bit up front and still somewhat keep up with the VW theme. Was contemplating yesterday whether or not to put the black on the top row. I didn't think it turned out too bad. Adds a bit of touch to the front. Have not had time to clean so apologies for the bird poop and dirtiness!


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

TablaRasa said:


> Just wanted to dechrome a bit up front and still somewhat keep up with the VW theme. Was contemplating yesterday whether or not to put the black on the top row. I didn't think it turned out too bad. Adds a bit of touch to the front. Have not had time to clean so apologies for the bird poop and dirtiness!


Looks nice but may i recommend that the red be less and just on the outer section and then blackout the rest. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## diesel_sipper (Feb 22, 2018)

TablaRasa said:


> Oh wow! That sucks. Just curious, why didn't you go to the dealer for this? Wouldn't this be part of the warranty?


Since they were clogged by "debris" and not broken/pinched/whatever, it would have been out of pocket. I argued it as a design flaw, but they wouldn't budge. Ugh


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

diesel_sipper said:


> Since they were clogged by "debris" and not broken/pinched/whatever, it would have been out of pocket. I argued it as a design flaw, but they wouldn't budge. Ugh


This is why I didn't want the sunroof. Had this happen on my first VW. They should tell buyers that they have to check the drains frequently as a part of at home maintenance but they don't.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

We took it up the apple farms today and not did it handle the dirt lots 

My wife mentioned something she'd notice while we were driving around looking for parking. She said that the males tend to look at the atlas more so than females. Anyone notice this?


----------



## shijmus (Oct 8, 2018)

Where did you get the red/orange tape? Thanks 



TablaRasa said:


> Just wanted to dechrome a bit up front and still somewhat keep up with the VW theme. Was contemplating yesterday whether or not to put the black on the top row. I didn't think it turned out too bad. Adds a bit of touch to the front. Have not had time to clean so apologies for the bird poop and dirtiness!


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

Veedubin02 said:


> This is why I didn't want the sunroof. Had this happen on my first VW. They should tell buyers that they have to check the drains frequently as a part of at home maintenance but they don't.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


IIRC, it's in the manual, stating about checking the drains and cleaning out the tracks.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

knedrgr said:


> IIRC, it's in the manual, stating about checking the drains and cleaning out the tracks.


It wouldn't surprise me if it is, but so is how to set up your bluetooth and they teach you that before you leave with the vehicle. I would think that teaching new owners a couple simple steps to keep their footwells dry would be much more useful.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

Veedubin02 said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if it is, but so is how to set up your bluetooth and they teach you that before you leave with the vehicle. I would think that teaching new owners a couple simple steps to keep their footwells dry would be much more useful.


They also list the type of oil to use in your engine, but they don't go over that when you're taking delivery of the vehicle. Nor do they tell you how to properly rotate your tires...

My point is that it's in the manual. And it's part of your maintenance duty on the vehicle. 

Your point about them helping you set up your BT is part of the user enjoyment of the new vehicle. Plus, it's a set-it-and-forget-it option, until you get another phone. And lastly, they wouldn't want you to crash the new vehicle, when driving off and trying to BT sync the phone to the new car.


----------



## diesel_sipper (Feb 22, 2018)

knedrgr said:


> IIRC, it's in the manual, stating about checking the drains and cleaning out the tracks.


Would have been good to know. I only had 800 miles on it since my CPO purchase, so it is something the dealership and p/o didn't keep up with.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

knedrgr said:


> They also list the type of oil to use in your engine, but they don't go over that when you're taking delivery of the vehicle. Nor do they tell you how to properly rotate your tires...
> 
> My point is that it's in the manual. And it's part of your maintenance duty on the vehicle.
> 
> Your point about them helping you set up your BT is part of the user enjoyment of the new vehicle. Plus, it's a set-it-and-forget-it option, until you get another phone. And lastly, they wouldn't want you to crash the new vehicle, when driving off and trying to BT sync the phone to the new car.



I actually checked the manual, this is the only mention about the drains. So much for its in the manual.
"Do not attempt to clean the drain tubes for the power sunroof. This could result in vehicle damage caused by punctured or damaged drain tubes.
Volkswagen recommends having the work performed by an authorized Volkswagen dealer or authorized Volkswagen Service Facility."

Nothing makes you want to buy another car from a manufacturer thats cool with your foot well filling with water when they could just show you a simple way to keep the drains clean (so people arent taking coat hangers to them which is my guess as to the damage caused)

I had this happen on my 02 GTI so i know how to check and clear them but I opt for cars without sunroofs whenever possible. If I want wet floorboards I'll take a wrangler.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

Veedubin02 said:


> I actually checked the manual, this is the only mention about the drains. So much for its in the manual.
> "Do not attempt to clean the drain tubes for the power sunroof. This could result in vehicle damage caused by punctured or damaged drain tubes.
> Volkswagen recommends having the work performed by an authorized Volkswagen dealer or authorized Volkswagen Service Facility."
> 
> ...



Page 121: 
Remove leaves and other objects from the sunroof guiderails regularly either by hand or using a vacuum cleaner.

Page 29: At the 40K miles service
Sunroof and Panoramic sunroof: check, clean and lubricate. Open sunroof and check front and rear water drains and clean if necessary.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

knedrgr said:


> Page 121:
> Remove leaves and other objects from the sunroof guiderails regularly either by hand or using a vacuum cleaner.
> 
> Page 29: At the 40K miles service
> Sunroof and Panoramic sunroof: check, clean and lubricate. Open sunroof and check front and rear water drains and clean if necessary.


I pulled my quote from the online manual from the owners section of VW.com and its literally the only mention of the drains in that version. So is the paper manual telling you what the dealer will do, still with no actual instruction (for the drains, not the guides)? How many people know where those drains actually release at?


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

Veedubin02 said:


> I pulled my quote from the online manual from the owners section of VW.com and its literally the only mention of the drains in that version. So is the paper manual telling you what the dealer will do, still with no actual instruction (for the drains, not the guides)? How many people know where those drains actually release at?


I mean, I get what you're trying to say, however, there's a point where they can't cover everything. Remember those Haynes and Chilton manuals? Those cover EVERYTHING. 

VW doesn't tell you how to replace your Haldex oil either, but it's required. And they don't tell you that you need a special filler tool to pump the oil into the unit.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

knedrgr said:


> I mean, I get what you're trying to say, however, there's a point where they can't cover everything. Remember those Haynes and Chilton manuals? Those cover EVERYTHING.
> 
> VW doesn't tell you how to replace your Haldex oil either, but it's required. And they don't tell you that you need a special filler tool to pump the oil into the unit.


True but man from a technical skills standpoint pinching a rubber nipple in the door jamb every couple months after pouring a little water in the guide tray is way easier than haldex work. I hear ya though, there is so much to these vehicles. Man do I miss those Haynes and Chilton Manuals though. My dad finds them and sells them on EBay.


----------



## diesel_sipper (Feb 22, 2018)

Installed a tempered glass screen protector. Install was a breeze, and I was really impressed with the packaging. It came in a thick padded book-style wrapper wrapped in bubble wrap. Only had one small bubble, which was easily fixed by pulling up on a corner and laying it back down. Not bad for $6.49 shipped!

Link:
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/401738707482

Pics:




On a side note, I also spent about 30 minutes with a dryer sheet removing love bugs from the front of the car and windshield, ugh! Threw on another coat of wax on the front and will repeat the process in two days or so.


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

diesel_sipper said:


> Installed a tempered glass screen protector. Install was a breeze, and I was really impressed with the packaging. It came in a thick padded book-style wrapper wrapped in bubble wrap. Only had one small bubble, which was easily fixed by pulling up on a corner and laying it back down. Not bad for $6.49 shipped!
> 
> Link:
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/401738707482
> ...


Did you find that the touch sensitivity seemed a little less after putting on the screen protector? I know mine did


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

shijmus said:


> Where did you get the red/orange tape? Thanks


Aliexpress https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32991219218.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.706c4c4duH0H5d


----------



## JBkr (Jun 18, 2018)

TablaRasa said:


> shijmus said:
> 
> 
> > Where did you get the red/orange tape? Thanks
> ...


Nice, too bad they do t have full black.


----------



## bcfleischmann (Jan 4, 2019)

foofighter28 said:


> Did you find that the touch sensitivity seemed a little less after putting on the screen protector? I know mine did
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ive had no issues with my screen protector since day one of having it on. Been 9 months now.


----------



## bcfleischmann (Jan 4, 2019)

SunDevilDrake said:


> Replaced my cabin air filter that was NEVER replaced during dealer maintenance through 31k miles. I was appalled to see they never did and how bad this was. We bought it used 2 months ago. Keep in mind this is not the engine filter. So horrible!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you ask the dealership to replace this? Why would they otherwise if not requested by you? Many people do it on their own and most dealers won't replace anything now a days without first being asked by the customer.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Installed the bumperdillo, will plasti dip it black when I dechrome the rear


----------



## diesel_sipper (Feb 22, 2018)

Painted my calipers black, rotor hats silver, and gave it a good claybar and wax job.


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

diesel_sipper said:


> Painted my calipers black, rotor hats silver, and gave it a good claybar and wax job.


Looks tasty!


----------



## Harrybinh (Sep 21, 2017)

Best organizer tray so far. 
Before








After










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Harrybinh said:


> Best organizer tray so far.
> Before
> 
> 
> ...


Link to where you bought this?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Harrybinh said:


> Best organizer tray so far.
> Before
> 
> 
> ...


While I know we all hope this never happens but that change flying around in an accident would not be fun.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Savvv said:


> Link to where you bought this?


I bought this from Amazon myself but ended taking it out. For some reason the change kept on flying out. I wish they had a different configuration maybe with a swing cover which would have been great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

I opted for the center console drop in tray. It has a coin holder too. I love it. So much better than the just the cavernous console where things go to be lost forever....


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Tim K said:


> I opted for the center console drop in tray. It has a coin holder too. I love it. So much better than the just the cavernous console where things go to be lost forever....


Yup I got 2 of those the original that said teramont and the newer one that says Atlas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harrybinh (Sep 21, 2017)

Savvv said:


> Link to where you bought this?


https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/kp7bJWhS



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soul strong (Apr 6, 2007)

Blacked out window trim. First step to blacking out all the chrome on my atlas SEL










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

Plastidip or wrap?


----------



## soul strong (Apr 6, 2007)

SykoraA4 said:


> Plastidip or wrap?


Wrap.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soul strong (Apr 6, 2007)

Black wheel swap 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lovelyweapon (Apr 3, 2018)

Put new wheels and tires on our recently obtained SEL, because we can't ever leave anything alone


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

lovelyweapon said:


> Put new wheels and tires on our recently obtained SEL, because we can't ever leave anything alone


Looks great! Info please!


----------



## lovelyweapon (Apr 3, 2018)

Veedubin02 said:


> Looks great! Info please!


Thanks!

Tires are Falken Wildpeak AT3W 275/55R20
Wheels are https://www.forgemotorsport.com/Fuel_Zephyr_Custom_for_VW_Atlas_Set_of_4--product--1875.html

We also have the Forge lift kit installed


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

lovelyweapon said:


> Put new wheels and tires on our recently obtained SEL, because we can't ever leave anything alone



Looks like a GD Tank!!!


----------



## Vivik (Nov 17, 2019)

Here's a few more pics of our Atlas at Fixxffest. Installed a Rola roof basket and had the hood wrapped.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

Vivik said:


> Here's a few more pics of our Atlas at Fixxffest. Installed a Rola roof basket and had the hood wrapped.


That basket and the extension looks really good! How is it holding up?


----------



## Vivik (Nov 17, 2019)

knedrgr said:


> That basket and the extension looks really good! How is it holding up?


So far so good. We will be making the trip from FL to NY to camp in the Adirondacks in July. The one upgrade I will make is to get some straight cross rails to give me enough room for an awning next to the basket.


----------



## soul strong (Apr 6, 2007)

I like the way it turned out.


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

soul strong said:


> I like the way it turned out.


Where did you get this from?


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

I'm guessing from AliExpress or eBay.
https://m.aliexpress.com/wholesale/...Teramont-motion&shadingAction=&channel=direct


----------



## ToySlacker (Aug 10, 2007)

TablaRasa said:


> Since we use the 3rd row a lot, I want the passengers to have same treatment as the second row passenger with their own sunscreen.


Super Jealous of this! I had these in my Volvo Wagon, rear doors and the three windows in the cargo area. Was awesome! People couldn't see in at all (on top of my window tints)!


----------



## soul strong (Apr 6, 2007)

foofighter28 said:


> Where did you get this from?


I got it off amazon since I didn’t want to wait. And wrapped it in gloss black vinyl


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

soul strong said:


> I got it off amazon since I didn’t want to wait. And wrapped it in gloss black vinyl
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice thanks. I was thinking eBay or Ali but when you gotta have it Amazon


----------



## GTIXpress (Sep 21, 2000)

Decided to get the Tuxmats for our Atlas. Definitely nice and they do cover a lot. For the price though, I thought some of the fitment around the 2nd and 3rd row seat rails could have been a bit better. As long as they save the carpets from snow, sand and 2 kids, that's all I ask.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

ToySlacker said:


> Super Jealous of this! I had these in my Volvo Wagon, rear doors and the three windows in the cargo area. Was awesome! People couldn't see in at all (on top of my window tints)!


Definitely is a nice touch to have on the 3rd row.


----------



## ToySlacker (Aug 10, 2007)

TablaRasa said:


> Definitely is a nice touch to have on the 3rd row.


I ordered for the third row and rear glass... super excited! Thanks for leading me down this path!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpons (Aug 6, 2016)

Which crossbars are those? I need some, but I really dislike the VW ones. These look a lot sleeker.



Vivik said:


> Here's a few more pics of our Atlas at Fixxffest. Installed a Rola roof basket and had the hood wrapped.


----------



## jpons (Aug 6, 2016)

Do you mind sharing the vendor you got your spoiler from? There are a few who sell them in Silver, but since there is little chance of sending this back if it does not match I'd like to to go with a vendor people have been satisfied with.

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

Picked up some Thule EVO aero bars and towers at REI’s CyberMonday sale for 20% off, and got the old Yakima SpaceBooster on the new setup. Easy to install and the panoramic sunroof clears the load bars w the roof box on! Happy to share any feedback on the setup. Functionally easy to do but patience needed to get the measurements all set for the sunroof and the box. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soul strong (Apr 6, 2007)

blacked out a few more items. But now wait til winter is over before any more vinyl.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

*Self leveling center caps*

anybody get this yet? or interested in getting?  I am kinda. don't hate lol

https://www.ebay.com/itm/202832563647?ViewItem=&item=202832563647


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

TablaRasa said:


> anybody get this yet? or interested in getting? <img src="http://www.vwvortex.com/Anthony/Smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" /> I am kinda. don't hate lol
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/202832563647?ViewItem=&item=202832563647


If it's good enough for Rolls Royce.....


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Tim K said:


> If it's good enough for Rolls Royce.....


haha. True! i usually try to align the wheels so that the caps are all right side up whenever I do tire rotation, change of tires, etc. now, won't need to hehe. what the heck, it is going to be Christmas anyways!


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

TablaRasa said:


> haha. True! i usually try to align the wheels so that the caps are all right side up whenever I do tire rotation, change of tires, etc. now, won't need to hehe. what the heck, it is going to be Christmas anyways!


Thats like 50% off new too. Those things are not cheap from VW.


----------



## soul strong (Apr 6, 2007)

incase anyone wanted to know size comparison lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soul strong (Apr 6, 2007)

installed an AFEpower intake today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

Looking fwd to hearing your review.....


----------



## jpons (Aug 6, 2016)

I can confirm that the eBay item here for the interior bulbs works perfectly. The lights are huge improvement of stock, throw no errors and look great. For the price this is a no brainer.

I ordered the turn bulbs as well but the are coming from china and will take a while. I had already gotten the reverse (and fogs) from deAutoLED and while those work they are so expensive I could have done the entire vehicle for just the price of the reverse bulbs. 

-J



diesel_sipper said:


> Installed some led interior, rear turn, and reverse bulbs. All were from Ebay and give no errors. Did some OBDeleven coding for remote windows, 5 brake lights, unlocked MFD, auto highbeams, auto air display, and a few other things.
> 
> Up next are yellow halogen fog bulbs, front euro plate (haven't seen many on here with them), and some led tail bulbs.
> 
> ...





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 808to206 (Mar 18, 2014)

Took ownership of a used 2019 SE w/ 4motion and tech. Got a super good deal on this beauty.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

808to206 said:


> Took ownership of a used 2019 SE w/ 4motion and tech. Got a super good deal on this beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you are upside down on this vehicle already.


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

Tim K said:


> Looks like you are upside down on this vehicle already.


Haha, I was going to ask if anti-gravity was a new option 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 808to206 (Mar 18, 2014)

gthoffman said:


> Haha, I was going to ask if anti-gravity was a new option
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahaha... Not sure why it uploaded that way. Mental note - don't upload photo via Tapatalk app. 

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## AtlasMN (Dec 12, 2019)

Picked up a white 2019 SEL RLine with 7 miles on it this past weekend. Remote start & heated wheel were clutch today in MN


----------



## lovelyweapon (Apr 3, 2018)

jpons said:


> Which crossbars are those? I need some, but I really dislike the VW ones. These look a lot sleeker.


These are some cheapo crossbars from Amazon, $99. I'd say they are ok for now (they have good reviews too), but we are probably going to upgrade to Thule squarebars in the future

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07L18M3WX/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## jpons (Aug 6, 2016)

Thanks a bunch. I think these may work for me as I only use them rarely and don't carry anything too heavy.

Unfortunately they are now unavailable on Amazon.



lovelyweapon said:


> These are some cheapo crossbars from Amazon, $99. I'd say they are ok for now (they have good reviews too), but we are probably going to upgrade to Thule squarebars in the future
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07L18M3WX/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

There are usually a handful of nearly identical cheap crossbars on Amazon and eBay. You should be able to find a set. They are typically plastic ends with a metal crossbar. I had them on my two previous vehicles. They work fine for occasional use. As long as you aren't carrying heavy loads or anything that's going to create a lot of wind resistance and pull on them. And the clamps are typically just plastic knobs with metal threads that screw into metal inserts set in more plastic. I would think over time with a lot of use they'd probably break or the threads would get screwed up.


----------



## STI-GR-Wagon-Dad (Jul 20, 2017)

Sold it. I loved it when it works well. It's been to the dealer too many times for warranty repair. I can see why there are so many VW fans. This is the best handling SUV I have ever driven. Thanks for the knowledge shared on this forum.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## soul strong (Apr 6, 2007)

wrapped interior trim in gloss black


https://instagram.com/vwatlaschris


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

TablaRasa said:


> haha. True! i usually try to align the wheels so that the caps are all right side up whenever I do tire rotation, change of tires, etc. now, won't need to hehe. what the heck, it is going to be Christmas anyways!




had a chance to take a video. forget the price for a moment, it is kinda neat i think


----------



## blade004 (Jul 24, 2019)

Hauled my other VW to the racetrack.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

That's an Audi on the trailer. 

Nice setup! I really like those new 21" wheels. On the VW, I mean.


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

blade004 said:


> Hauled my other VW to the racetrack.


Great looking set up! Love my 21s too. 

I’d take a pic of the trailer I’m hauling this week but it’s a U-Haul 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_atlanta2kx (Aug 5, 2004)

Got Zeus tinted today. Thanks to Solarworks Atlanta!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

Looks nice, did you just do the front doors? 
What % did you go with?



mr_atlanta2kx said:


> Got Zeus tinted today. Thanks to Solarworks Atlanta!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 808to206 (Mar 18, 2014)

Finally a sunny and warm(ish) day to give these two a bath.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

STI-GR-Wagon-Dad said:


> Sold it. I loved it when it works well. It's been to the dealer too many times for warranty repair. I can see why there are so many VW fans. This is the best handling SUV I have ever driven. Thanks for the knowledge shared on this forum.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear that. For me it has been trouble free since day one. The other 14 VW Atlas owners that I know have all been happy with no troubles at all. A family member bought a 2019 Mercedes E class and in the past 6 months they had to to change the steering system 3 times and a neighbor who had a Toyota Highlander is fighting with the dealer and Toyota corporate under the lemon law. Unfortunately as is white any type of manufacturer issues do come out and cause a great headache for owners 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_atlanta2kx (Aug 5, 2004)

mdtony said:


> Looks nice, did you just do the front doors?
> What % did you go with?


30 in the front, 20 in the back. That was the lowest they would do and give me a warranty. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

808to206 said:


> Finally a sunny and warm(ish) day to give these two a bath.


Looking good, I have the same pair, just in different colors!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

gthoffman said:


> Looking good, I have the same pair, just in different colors!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seems common, my GLI is a facelifted 6 but a 6 non the less


----------



## mr_atlanta2kx (Aug 5, 2004)

mdtony said:


> Looks nice, did you just do the front doors?
> What % did you go with?


30 up front, 20 in the back.


----------



## Bat87man (Jul 30, 2019)

Just ordered the atmospheric diverter valve from ECS...has anyone installed this yet? Saw a video on YouTube And it didn't sound annoying loud...hoping to give a low but decent whistle. Next is the turbo inlet and apr stage 1...


----------



## California-Kid (Jul 15, 2018)

*I dinged my door*

The wind caught the door and flung it open against another car. It's quite noticeable. 
The sheet metal feels so thin...


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

California-Kid said:


> The wind caught the door and flung it open against another car. It's quite noticeable.
> The sheet metal feels so thin...


How about the other car 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Bat87man said:


> Just ordered the atmospheric diverter valve from ECS...has anyone installed this yet? Saw a video on YouTube And it didn't sound annoying loud...hoping to give a low but decent whistle. Next is the turbo inlet and apr stage 1...


Going to sound like **** on a huge suv, even an intake on my intake with the stock dv sounds like which when it opens

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

A few weeks ago Some a hole at Lowe's must've hit my door so hard he not only dented the hip line but took a paint chip. No note of course. Dent guy couldnt get it out completely because of location. I can't unseen it. What he did say was the vw sheet metal is much better than some other cars. Specifically he said Subaru sheetmetal is godawful. Said he's seen a row of cars inadvertently hailstorm and only the Subaru had


----------



## California-Kid (Jul 15, 2018)

Hfqkhal said:


> How about the other car
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very minimal damage to the other car. Makes sense from an engineering perspective. The location of his/her damage is supported 360-degrees. Where as the edge of my door is free-ended and more prone to bending and warping. Sure, the edge is rolled and is therefore two layers thick but that just proves my point. I understand that if you make the sheet metal thicker it costs more money, the car gets heavier, etc. I'm just saying my heart aches. That's all.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

And while the hatch is apart, added the spray nozzle to the camera.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

California-Kid said:


> Very minimal damage to the other car. Makes sense from an engineering perspective. The location of his/her damage is supported 360-degrees. Where as the edge of my door is free-ended and more prone to bending and warping. Sure, the edge is rolled and is therefore two layers thick but that just proves my point. I understand that if you make the sheet metal thicker it costs more money, the car gets heavier, etc. I'm just saying my heart aches. That's all.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I had that happen on my prior SUV a Nissan Murano and the dent was even worse while the other car only had a scratch. After that I learned it is best to put the L shaped door edge guards (color coordinated) and that helped big time. I got those for my Atlas but have not put then on yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emdy (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Savvv said:


> And while the hatch is apart, added the spray nozzle to the camera.


Nice job. I honestly feel that the Atlas’s rear view camera seems less prone to get dirty as other can cars owned. Despite that whenever it is raining I got into the habit of a quick wipe to it before getting into it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_atlanta2kx (Aug 5, 2004)

Getting a subwoofer installed my ‘19 SERT. More info forthcoming


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

mr_atlanta2kx said:


> Getting a subwoofer installed my ‘19 SERT. More info forthcoming
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking good, you should start a separate thread. I am very interested if you are using an LOC to the rear speakers, or wiring behind the unit in the glove box.

Thanks


----------



## mr_atlanta2kx (Aug 5, 2004)

mdtony said:


> Looking good, you should start a separate thread. I am very interested if you are using an LOC to the rear speakers, or wiring behind the unit in the glove box.
> 
> Thanks


Actually did start a thread a while back when I was searching for options. I’ve added to that post now so it should show up in the recents. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## California-Kid (Jul 15, 2018)

The R-Line comes with a lot of chrome. I wrapped most of it with vinyl. Can't figure out how to wrap the (fake) exhaust tip, though.

























Colored the R-Line background with red model paint. Smoked the front VW badge with vinyl.









De-badge/Re-badge: Removed the ATLAS, V6, and SE badges. Fixed a red accented R-Line badge (ebay). I might, at some point, remove the 4Motion badge and leave only the R-Line badge. Plasti-dipped the rear VW badge


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

Looks nice all wrapped, I know how much work this can be, you did a great job and I love the red background.


----------



## California-Kid (Jul 15, 2018)

Forge Motorsport leveling kit.
It doesn't seem like it "leveled" anything. It's supposed to lift 1-1/2" in the front and 1" in the rear. I got similar lift front and rear. Oh well...










Front before and after









Rear before and after









Wheels and tires come next!


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

California-Kid said:


> Forge Motorsport leveling kit.
> It doesn't seem like it "leveled" anything. It's supposed to lift 1-1/2" in the front and 1" in the rear. I got similar lift front and rear. Oh well...
> 
> 
> ...


Drive a bit the rear has less weight on it and will probably settle some. They are pucks and can literally only lift as much as they are thick.


----------



## California-Kid (Jul 15, 2018)

Veedubin02 said:


> Drive a bit the rear has less weight on it and will probably settle some. They are pucks and can literally only lift as much as they are thick.


Right. I measured the thickness before installation, 1-1/2" in the front and 1" in the rear. They just effectively change the spring/strut mounting points. They have (virtually) no effect on spring rate or (un)sprung weight of the vehicle.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

California-Kid said:


> Forge Motorsport leveling kit.
> It doesn't seem like it "leveled" anything. It's supposed to lift 1-1/2" in the front and 1" in the rear. I got similar lift front and rear. Oh well...
> 
> 
> ...


Did you install the leveling kit yourself or did you have a shop install?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## California-Kid (Jul 15, 2018)

arkitect06 said:


> Did you install the leveling kit yourself or did you have a shop install?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shop installed them. It cost about $350 for the install and alignment.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

California-Kid said:


> Shop installed them. It cost about $350 for the install and alignment.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info!! Trying to talk myself out of a lift and new wheels. These Black Rhino Chase wheels I keep seeing in this forum are tempting. Looking forward to see what setup you choose. Happy motoring!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchie (Oct 13, 2019)

*R-Line Badge*

Did you add the R-Line badge on the rear hatch? If so, where did you source it?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Watchie said:


> Did you add the R-Line badge on the rear hatch? If so, where did you source it?


to quote his post: "Fixed a red accented R-Line badge (ebay)"


----------



## California-Kid (Jul 15, 2018)

Yup, there are several vendors on ebay. Available in several color schemes too.


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

Installed Headlight Armor Fog Light protective film. GT Yellow

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soul strong (Apr 6, 2007)

Very nice. I also wrapped my fogs in yellow tint earlier this week.










https://instagram.com/vwatlaschris


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

soul strong said:


> Very nice. I also wrapped my fogs in yellow tint earlier this week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## California-Kid (Jul 15, 2018)

FAIL! Keep scrolling to see why.

Motegi Racing MR135, 18x9.5, ET 35









Toyo Open Country A/T II 285/60/R18 (right) compared to OEM 255/50/R20 (left)









Mounted with 20mm spacers (F/R)









Profile view (Forge Motorsport Leveling kit installed)









3/4 view









Houston, We've had a problem! Tire is rubbing! (only when I turn)

















My attempt at rectifying the problem. Installed BFT fit blocks and it still rubs. Cut the fender liner and it still rubs.

















I returned the wheels and tires. Put the OEM wheels back on. Ordered narrower wheels and tires. Hopefully things will work out better next time. I temporarily patched the fender with Flex Tape. I'll fix it better later with some kind of mesh or a screen and seal it with Flex Seal.

So, the bottom line is that 18x9.5 wheels and 285 width tires are too wide. I saw a post where someone installed a 285/35/R22 tires with no issues. I wonder how he did it... The diameter of the tire is similar to 265/65/R18 that a lot of people are using so I figured it would work. Not! I had to use the spacers to clear the struts, that pushed everything outward. So the outer edge of the tire makes a wider arc when I'm turning and rubs on the fender liner.

Anyway, until next time.


----------



## soul strong (Apr 6, 2007)

did a noise thing 


https://instagram.com/vwatlaschris


----------



## Pimpovic (Jan 2, 2002)

I miss the paddle shifters that used to be on our Passat. Has anyone been successful at installing a paddle shifter steering wheel in the Atlas?


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

I never thought I'd say this...thinking that due to limited use and the fact that we have 5 VWs at our house I would have the Atlas 10 years...but I sold it and bought a Telluride. And as much as I love VWs, I won't miss the Atlas at all.

I bought a blue/black SE with Tech with a second row bench (the rear was only used for cargo) pano roof, and towing package. In over a year I only put on 5500 miles, as I bought it for towing track cars and building supply runs. The original speakers went in the trash and were replaced with Infinity Kappas and a JL amp, and I removed the rear badging. Done. But since I bought it it had 3 sunroof leak repairs ( @ 2 different dealers) including 2 carpet/sound deadening replacements, catalytic converter replacement, cruise control failure, numerous recalls, and required a tow from the side of the road when the cluster lit up like Tokyo at night (fortunately I wasn't towing). I cringed to think of how much worse it could have been if I drove it 15-20k miles a year.

Fortunately I bought it under the VW employee program, added rebates/dealer discount, and for good measure put my son on the loan to build his credit and claim the college grad bonus. So I pretty much broke even except for gas, insurance, and about $1500 in tax on the original purchase. Having the 7/72 warranty probably didn't hurt. Nobody's giving the Telluride away (the 2 hour drive home made a great case as to why) but buying a base LX with towing instead of a high end one local dealers are gouging on saved me a bit over $1000, netting an out-of-pocket $5k for the whole thing.

I know that many owners will have a trouble-free experience, and I thought hard about a Cross Sport. I have 2 MK1 VWs and a MKIV wagon, and the combined problems with all three over many years didn't touch the POS factor the Atlas developed in only 5500 mi.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

Might be one of the first Atlas with the new Fifteen52 Traverse MX production wheels (model off the Basecamp concept).

Size 17x8 ET20. Running on Falken Wildpeak AT3W 265/70R17. Minor rubbing on front fender liners when turning and braking. Will be chopping down those liner blocks.


----------



## -->Gforce (Mar 17, 2020)

knedrgr said:


> Might be one of the first Atlas with the new Fifteen52 Traverse MX production wheels (model off the Basecamp concept).
> 
> Size 17x8 ET20. Running on Falken Wildpeak AT3W 265/70R17. Minor rubbing on front fender liners when turning and braking. Will be chopping down those liner blocks.


Looks awesome :heart:


----------



## shepty (May 31, 2019)

My atlas


----------



## kevinpark (Apr 3, 2020)

California-Kid said:


> The R-Line comes with a lot of chrome. I wrapped most of it with vinyl. Can't figure out how to wrap the (fake) exhaust tip, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How did you take out chrome trims on headlights and two rows of chrome parts on grill?


----------



## California-Kid (Jul 15, 2018)

kevinpark said:


> How did you take out chrome trims on headlights and two rows of chrome parts on grill?


I didn't remove any pieces. I suppose it would be easier to work on if you did. Anyway, you can do it without removing anything. You just need a little patience. So the trick is cutting the vinyl into strips that are manageable. Use a heat gun (or a hair dryer in my case) and a squeegee (or a gift/debit card) to tuck the vinyl into the creases/gaps. Use a sharp blade to cut the along the creases/gaps and remove the excess. Then tuck in the cut edges some more with heat and squeegee. If you look really close you can see few spots where I made the cuts. But at arm's length, you can't tell. I'm still working on blacking out the rest of the car. More to follow.


----------



## emdy (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## kevinpark (Apr 3, 2020)

California-Kid said:


> I didn't remove any pieces. I suppose it would be easier to work on if you did. Anyway, you can do it without removing anything. You just need a little patience. So the trick is cutting the vinyl into strips that are manageable. Use a heat gun (or a hair dryer in my case) and a squeegee (or a gift/debit card) to tuck the vinyl into the creases/gaps. Use a sharp blade to cut the along the creases/gaps and remove the excess. Then tuck in the cut edges some more with heat and squeegee. If you look really close you can see few spots where I made the cuts. But at arm's length, you can't tell. I'm still working on blacking out the rest of the car. More to follow.


Thanks for your advice, and I look forward to see more work from you!

in my case, I am also planning to tinted wrap on headlight. I am assuming I have to remove the trim to do it so I am looking for someone who have done that. I am afraid that I might break it or something :banghead:


----------



## California-Kid (Jul 15, 2018)

kevinpark said:


> Thanks for your advice, and I look forward to see more work from you!
> 
> in my case, I am also planning to tinted wrap on headlight. I am assuming I have to remove the trim to do it so I am looking for someone who have done that. I am afraid that I might break it or something :banghead:


Yeah, that's a different scenario. I don't have an answer for that. But I wish you much luck and success.


----------



## soul strong (Apr 6, 2007)

Wrapped the grille in gloss black finally 


https://instagram.com/vwatlaschris


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

soul strong said:


> Wrapped the grille in gloss black finally
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/vwatlaschris


No offense, but I’ve yet to see someone figure out a way to change the stock chrome grille on a white Atlas that ends up looking fantastic. When you black out the large rectangle of an area it accentuates the 4 edges of hood, headlights, and bumper and feels like the car is wearing a WWF championship belt across its face. 

Has anyone tried colormatching their grille aside from those with black Atlas’? I think that’s the only way to blend in that area.

On a positive note, good job wrapping that. I did the same on my Tiguan and know how tough those valleys are.


----------



## California-Kid (Jul 15, 2018)

I guess black-out is a thing now. Remember when things were different? In the 80s, white-out was a thing. Yup, all-white cars... the grills, wipers, wheels, trim pieces, etc.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

California-Kid said:


> I guess black-out is a thing now. Remember when things were different? In the 80s, white-out was a thing. Yup, all-white cars... the grills, wipers, wheels, trim pieces, etc.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Blackout has been a thing for 10-20 years. Murdered out is another term for it.


----------



## California-Kid (Jul 15, 2018)

Henry Ford did it first in 1909 when he said, "Any customer can have a car painted any color that he wants so long as it is black." In recent history, Buick Grand National did it, as well as the Impala SS. There are more, of course...

If I had a white vehicle, I might color-match everything in white just for S n G's. Although, IMHO black still looks better.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'd argue in 1909 there was shiny metal trim all over the car which would not be blacked out.


----------



## TheWayfarer (Apr 28, 2014)

Getting the trim off for painting (and only broke one clip lol)

Love how it looks without the big chrome bars










For those of you curious, here what it looks like with just the thin chrome strips remaining. I prefer it all gone.


----------



## camaroz1985 (Mar 2, 2020)

Took all the emblems off while the kids were riding bikes in the driveway. Just have to wash it so I can use my eraser wheel to get all the adhesive residue off. My plan was to wash and detail all three of our cars this weekend. It is kind of crazy that we bought this, my wife drove it to work for a week and now it hasn't turned a wheel since then.


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

TheWayfarer said:


> Getting the trim off for painting (and only broke one clip lol)
> 
> Love how it looks without the big chrome bars
> 
> ...


How difficult was it to take off the trim? Any instructions you can offer?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinpark (Apr 3, 2020)

TheWayfarer said:


> Getting the trim off for painting (and only broke one clip lol)
> 
> Love how it looks without the big chrome bars
> 
> ...




ooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhh boi. Finally!!

Please Please provide us some instruction how to take those off...?! 

I'd like to know where to start lift from. from the side of grill? from the side of end? 


Also, did you remove the chrome part on grill without removing the grill?


Sorry, I really would like to get some help. I got no guts like you :screwy:


----------



## TheWayfarer (Apr 28, 2014)

kevinpark said:


> ooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhh boi. Finally!!
> 
> Please Please provide us some instruction how to take those off...?!
> 
> ...




I used a $9 set of plastic trim removal tools to help me along (Tresalto Auto Trim Removal Tool Kit, Set of 5)

The headlight trim came off very easy. I just started towards the center and worked my way out with one of the pry tools. Popped out pretty effortlessly.

The grill was more challenging. You'll need to remove it from the car for proper access to the clips. Not difficult to do though. Four screws and pull out. It is clipped in on the bottom and some force is required to pop it loose. There's a sensor harness behind the emblem you'll need to disconnect too. 

From there the two center bars were next. Using the stepped pry bar, I just worked the tool in between the clips and the tabs to release it and then gently pulled the trim out. Outside to center. The two thin strips on the top and bottom are the ones that gave me issues. I needed to use one pry bar to loosen the tab (which are much tighter fitting than those on the thick bars) and then a second tool to pry the trim out from the front. Go REALLY slow here. They're long thin fragile pieces that could easily break if you don't take your time. 

Overall, not a difficult job. Just one not to rush.


----------



## soul strong (Apr 6, 2007)

kevinpark said:


> ooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhh boi. Finally!!
> 
> Please Please provide us some instruction how to take those off...?!
> 
> ...


It’s not that hard
1. Open hood
2. Remove 4 screws on top of the grille
3. Grasp the bottom of the grille on either side and pull. It’s takes some force. The move towards middle and then other end.
4 use a small flat head screwdriver to pry the clips off the lock. Start on the outer edge and work towards the middle.(center chrome parts)
For the thin chrome strips start at one end and go to the other do not stop in the middle. 


https://instagram.com/vwatlaschris


----------



## VB2point8 (Apr 29, 2011)

I purchased mine... and brought her home!


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

Got the Forge Lift Kit delivered today, now just have to figure out when I can get it installed.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VB2point8 (Apr 29, 2011)

arkitect06 said:


> Got the Forge Lift Kit delivered today, now just have to figure out when I can get it installed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hell yeah man! I just ordered mine... interested to see how difficult it will be to install. It's not like we don't have time right now. haha.


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

*Vinyl on wheels*

https://imgur.com/gallery/rHT8wUh
Crap. Can’t remember how to download pics! :banghead: I recently wrapped my grill, and did the wheels about 6 months ago. From 6’ social distance, looks great, but up close, I see the flaws.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Jhawkcclux said:


> https://imgur.com/gallery/rHT8wUh
> Crap. Can’t remember how to download pics! :banghead: I recently wrapped my grill, and did the wheels about 6 months ago. From 6’ social distance, looks great, but up close, I see the flaws.


FTFY:


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

Installed a leather steering wheel cover.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

arkitect06 said:


> Installed a leather steering wheel cover.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great *arkitect06*! Nice job around the spokes too, that's the tricky part!


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

A4MOS19 said:


> Looks great *arkitect06*! Nice job around the spokes too, that's the tricky part!


Thank you! Deciphered the cryptic instructions and went for it. First time and was not too bad. Those spokes were tricky!! Great way to break up the stay at home monotony.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GLI-Jeff (Aug 17, 2012)

VB2point8 said:


> Hell yeah man! I just ordered mine... interested to see how difficult it will be to install. It's not like we don't have time right now. haha.


Funny, you are exactly right about the time, I had a ton and installed a set over this past week.

I took notes and intend to do a more formal write-up with pics very soon.


----------



## kevinpark (Apr 3, 2020)

Thanks for instructions and advises, guys.

Btw, just looking at @TheWayfarer post, Headlight housing is devided in to "TWO" housings. Which means that I could probably tint headlights without removing chrome trims...? Hmm...:screwy:


----------



## California-Kid (Jul 15, 2018)

Veedubin02 said:


> I'd argue in 1909 there was shiny metal trim all over the car which would not be blacked out.


True, true.


----------



## California-Kid (Jul 15, 2018)

Added a little more black. Plasti-dipped the R-line badges on the side. 









Applied vinyl upper and lower "eye lids" over the head light chrome. Actually, the chrome is inside but it's kinda-sorta covered.









Figured out how to remove the (fake) exhaust tips. There are tabs that hold them in. You can release the tabs with a trim removal tool. Clean Vs. Dirty.









This is what's under the exhaust tips. Clean out the dirt before replacing the tips.









Applied 3 layers of Plasti-dip. Plasti-dip has a matte finish so I applied some glossifier. But the glossifier has a "milky" appearance so I tried Rustoleum peel coat black gloss. It looks a little better. 



























So next project is to black-out the roof rack.


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice work on the tips.
I actually like the way 2021 R line tips look , they have a slit in the middle, so it looks like quad exhaust.
When I checked pricing I was shocked... They are close to 300 for each side :screwy:


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

mdtony said:


> Nice work on the tips.
> I actually like the way 2021 R line tips look , they have a slit in the middle, so it looks like quad exhaust.
> When I checked pricing I was shocked... They are close to 300 for each side :screwy:


They're just for show. The 2021 exhaust does not vent through the tips like the 2018-2020. There is a piece of plastic blocking it off.


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

ice4life said:


> They're just for show. The 2021 exhaust does not vent through the tips like the 2018-2020. There is a piece of plastic blocking it off.


Not sure about 2018, but my 19 r line does not vent either... Just like the look of the 2021. May not fit anyway. 2021 tips look more rounded


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

I think he was saying that like the early models the new ones also don't vent through.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Veedubin02 said:


> I think he was saying that like the early models the new ones also don't vent through.


ahh you are right. Read it again. My post deleted. I went out to the car to check and everything too haha. I should reread statements every time, lesson learned.thanks


----------



## estbn.h (Mar 11, 2020)

mamba4ever









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

estbn.h said:


> mamba4ever
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.
Wheels...20” or 22”?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## estbn.h (Mar 11, 2020)

arkitect06 said:


> Nice.
> Wheels...20” or 22”?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


21" Audi replica

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

estbn.h said:


> 21" Audi replica
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


Do you have a side shot of the Atlas w those wheels? They look great on a Q7...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## estbn.h (Mar 11, 2020)

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinpark (Apr 3, 2020)

estbn.h said:


> Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk




nice


----------



## kevinpark (Apr 3, 2020)

Window trim molds blacked out....... done not too bad










Exhaust tip blacked out........... Nice and neat










Tail light wrapped with Vivid Smoked Vinyl & chrome trim metallized.......... *big freakin FAILED* :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:











It was my first time wrapping and I finally realized why many people go to shop to done it... LOL Great experienced though!
The section where its pushed in is really hard to get it done... endless of heat & stretch process... :facepalm:

I am going to try with VHT nite-shade. If anyone has done it, please give me some tips or advises!


----------



## California-Kid (Jul 15, 2018)

Good job. Looking good.
I tried wrapping the tail lights with two different brands of vinyl, thinking I might have more success on the second attempt after a miserable failure on the first. Ran into the same problem as you in the recessed sections and the corners. Let us know how VHT Niteshade works.


----------



## California-Kid (Jul 15, 2018)

Hey, Kevin. You prompted me to try tinting the tail lights again. I had some vinyl left over so, here it is. It's not perfect. If you look close you can see some flaws. Depending how annoyed I get, I might do it again.

You can see the difference here.










Completed project.


----------



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

California-Kid said:


> Figured out how to remove the (fake) exhaust tips. There are tabs that hold them in. You can release the tabs with a trim removal tool. Clean Vs. Dirty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These pictures were really helpful when removing the chrome tips. Just pulled mine and dipped them black too. I think I might pick up some black engine enamel and paint the underside of the rear muffler next.


----------



## California-Kid (Jul 15, 2018)

SykoraA4 said:


> These pictures were really helpful when removing the chrome tips. Just pulled mine and dipped them black too. I think I might pick up some black engine enamel and paint the underside of the rear muffler next.


Wow! That's dedication! :thumbup:


----------



## California-Kid (Jul 15, 2018)

So, I wrapped my tail light with a tint film. Here are some problems:

1. Sometimes the vinyl pulls off the surface, even with heating and stretching. You can see holes where I tried to release the air bubbles. Maybe that wasn't the problem. It still pulled. Well, decided to cut along the entire length of the crease to release the tension and that seem to fix the problem. There is no perceptible gap in the vinyl when I did this. 

2. The finish is not so glossy. There are other brands that are glossier but they are way too thick and hard to handle in the curves. Spray tint is an option but in my hands, getting an even coat might be difficult. I asked a body shop once and they said they just spay a tinted clear coat. They'll also need to keep the car for 2 days. Sorry, I forgot what they quoted me...


----------



## kevinpark (Apr 3, 2020)

California-Kid said:


> So, I wrapped my tail light with a tint film. Here are some problems:
> 
> 1. Sometimes the vinyl pulls off the surface, even with heating and stretching. You can see holes where I tried to release the air bubbles. Maybe that wasn't the problem. It still pulled. Well, decided to cut along the entire length of the crease to release the tension and that seem to fix the problem. There is no perceptible gap in the vinyl when I did this.
> 
> 2. The finish is not so glossy. There are other brands that are glossier but they are way too thick and hard to handle in the curves. Spray tint is an option but in my hands, getting an even coat might be difficult. I asked a body shop once and they said they just spay a tinted clear coat. They'll also need to keep the car for 2 days. Sorry, I forgot what they quoted me...



yeah, experiencing the same problem here. 
I am waiting for my order on VHT and clear coat spray at the moment. I will see how difficult it is to compare to vinyl wrapping.

The "Glossiness" is vary by brands. The one I used is very nicely glossy. You should try with vivid as finishes on material is awesome.


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

Falken Wildpeak A/T Trail 265/50/20 on OEM Mejorada Silver Wheels











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vbrad26 (Oct 18, 2009)

arkitect06 said:


> Falken Wildpeak A/T Trail 265/50/20 on OEM Mejorada Silver Wheels
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got a picture of the whole car?


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

vbrad26 said:


> Got a picture of the whole car?





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

arkitect06 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


tires looks nice! hows the road noise?


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

TablaRasa said:


> tires looks nice! hows the road noise?


Haven’t had a whole lot of road time with them on but so far they sound the same as with the stock tires on. I may not be as sound sensitive as some but I also have OEM roof rail crossbars that add a little wind noise so it may be cancelling out any tire noise. But overall no complaints. I also looked at the Nitto Grappler G2 and the Toyo Open Country AT2 along with these as all-terrain tire replacements. These seem to strike a good balance of price, anticipated on road/semi off-road manners and looks of course. Time will tell. Once I get true mileage on them I will update.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

TablaRasa said:


> tires looks nice! hows the road noise?


Oh and thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

arkitect06 said:


> Haven’t had a whole lot of road time with them on but so far they sound the same as with the stock tires on. I may not be as sound sensitive as some but I also have OEM roof rail crossbars that add a little wind noise so it may be cancelling out any tire noise. But overall no complaints. I also looked at the Nitto Grappler G2 and the Open Country AT2 along with these as all-terrain tire replacements. These seem to strike a good balance of price, anticipated on road/semi off-road manners and looks of course. Time will tell. Once I get true mileage on them I will update.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 great, yes please as I am looking for an all terrain tires too but just want to know how they sound on the road. It's my wife's so I want to make sure she will not complain haha. We have a carrier up top so we already have some of that noise. But not bad, annoying noise


----------



## Zacattack20 (May 3, 2020)

Well yesterday, picked up a 2021 Atlas SE w/Tech R-Line. It’s our third VW, after having a 2009 Jetta Wolfsburg and then a 2017 GLI.


----------



## Zacattack20 (May 3, 2020)

Debadged the side R trim and hatch ATLAS and SE V6










I had every intention of completely removing the side ones because they are very large and obnoxious to me. 

I had the idea to cut out the R emblem from the side pieces and placing it on the hatch. 










In that process I had another idea to trim down the side pieces. I took just the gloss black piece with the silhouette of the R and reinstalled it. Much smaller and much cleaner in my opinion. 










Next I am going to black out all the chrome.


----------



## kevinpark (Apr 3, 2020)

Zacattack20 said:


> Debadged the side R trim and hatch ATLAS and SE V6
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looking nice! I had no clue Atlas would get face-lift this soon. So jealous!


----------



## estbn.h (Mar 11, 2020)

Zacattack20 said:


> Debadged the side R trim and hatch ATLAS and SE V6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice! simplicity goes a long way. speaking of the renovated front, im wondering if i could eventually convert my '18 front end with that 

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## vbrad26 (Oct 18, 2009)

estbn.h said:


> nice! simplicity goes a long way. speaking of the renovated front, im wondering if i could eventually convert my '18 front end with that
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


I'm sure you could, but I guess it depends on how bad you want it. It is probably not worth it. 
Fenders, hood, headlights, bumper, grill, and perhaps some other stuff a little deeper down.

That thing does look really good though!


----------



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

Agreed - typically the facelift doesn't do much for me, but yours really looks great. I am a big fan of the minimal R badging too. Looks really clean!

edit, also jealous of the factory painted roof rails. Mine might just end up plasti-derped


----------



## spike_africa (Nov 9, 2015)

kevinpark said:


> Window trim molds blacked out....... done not too bad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did you use for the trim?


----------



## Form Ocean (Feb 6, 2000)

Zacattack20 said:


> Well yesterday, picked up a 2021 Atlas SE w/Tech R-Line.


Nice. Love this trim and this color. Well done with the side R badge.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Car looks great! :thumbup:

Re the roof rails, are they anodized black? Or painted? And is that R-Line only?


----------



## kevinpark (Apr 3, 2020)

spike_africa said:


> What did you use for the trim?


trim on the rear?
I used 3 coats of black plasti dip + 3 coats of graphite pearl metallizer(plasti dip) + 1 coat of clear coat (plasti dip)


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Mounted them BLADEZZZZZ. 

I feel like 22’s would look good also...just a liiiittle bit bigger. These 21’s will do for now!


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

jimothy cricket said:


> Mounted them BLADEZZZZZ.
> 
> I feel like 22’s would look good also...just a liiiittle bit bigger. These 21’s will do for now!


 man, I don't think there are many OEM rims that actually looks good, but this one is definitely one of them! Is it the picture or did you put spacers?


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

jimothy cricket said:


> Mounted them BLADEZZZZZ.
> 
> I feel like 22’s would look good also...just a liiiittle bit bigger. These 21’s will do for now!


Looks great, love these wheels. Agree w [mention]TablaRasa [/mention] , pretty awesome factory wheel set. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VeeDubDude66 (Nov 27, 2012)

Llumar ceramic window tint.

CTX 5 windshield brow
CTX 40 front driver/pass windows
CTX 15 rear pass and back windows


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

TablaRasa said:


> man, I don't think there are many OEM rims that actually looks good, but this one is definitely one of them! Is it the picture or did you put spacers?


It’s probably just the camera lens—no spacers.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

TablaRasa said:


> man, I don't think there are many OEM rims that actually looks good, but this one is definitely one of them! Is it the picture or did you put spacers?


I wish they were 22. 21 in tires can be more expensive and harder to find. Love them though.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 20TCC (Mar 8, 2016)

Took a few minutes today and added a BFI Heavyweight Shift Knob.


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

20TCC said:


> Took a few minutes today and added a BFI Heavyweight Shift Knob.


Very cool!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinpark (Apr 3, 2020)

Finally more works.

Headlights / trims / logo tinted - Vivid vinyl
Tail lights tinted - VHT nite shade (came out so much better than I expected! & super easy. hassle free)
Rims dipped - Plasti dip

Thinking what to do with roof rails


----------



## California-Kid (Jul 15, 2018)

kevinpark said:


> Finally more works.
> 
> Headlights / trims / logo tinted - Vivid vinyl
> Tail lights tinted - VHT nite shade (came out so much better than I expected! & super easy. hassle free)
> ...


Very nice! Tinted headlights look really good. One thing I noticed about Vivvid is that they have a purplish tint. I had it on my car and then reapplied a different brand.

Did you wrap the upper and lower part of the headlights separately?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## California-Kid (Jul 15, 2018)

Added some more black. I wrapped the roof rails. I think painting them would have looked better. However, removing the rails would have been a real hassle because I would have had to remove all the pillar covers and the headliner to access the screws. If you know another way, please let me know.



















I tried to wrap them with one large piece but the vinyl gets really unwieldy at that length. So I ended up overlapping several shorter pieces. You can see the overlap. It's not perfect but it's OK at arm's length.


----------



## Zacattack20 (May 3, 2020)

kevinpark said:


> Looking nice! I had no clue Atlas would get face-lift this soon. So jealous!


Thank you. 



estbn.h said:


> nice! simplicity goes a long way. speaking of the renovated front, im wondering if i could eventually convert my '18 front end with that
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


Thank you. 



SykoraA4 said:


> Agreed - typically the facelift doesn't do much for me, but yours really looks great. I am a big fan of the minimal R badging too. Looks really clean!
> 
> edit, also jealous of the factory painted roof rails. Mine might just end up plasti-derped


Thank you 



Form Ocean said:


> Nice. Love this trim and this color. Well done with the side R badge.


Thank you. 



mhjett said:


> Car looks great! <img src="http://www.vwvortex.com/Anthony/Smilies/thumbup.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Thumb Up" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Re the roof rails, are they anodized black? Or painted? And is that R-Line only?


Sorry not really sure. I can’t really tell if they were painted or not but I’m guessing it’s probably just painted.


----------



## kevinpark (Apr 3, 2020)

California-Kid said:


> Added some more black. I wrapped the roof rails. I think painting them would have looked better. However, removing the rails would have been a real hassle because I would have had to remove all the pillar covers and the headliner to access the screws. If you know another way, please let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice! I would never notice that. 

I wrapped my headlight into 2 pieces. I couldn't take off the trim.


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

Changed turn signal pattern with OBDEleven (hopefully this link works)


https://ephmedia.giphy.com/335cdf71-47b3-4978-9d58-c4c2a428d95e.gif


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

arkitect06 said:


> Changed turn signal pattern with OBDEleven (hopefully this link works)
> 
> 
> https://ephmedia.giphy.com/335cdf71-47b3-4978-9d58-c4c2a428d95e.gif
> ...


Can you please post the coding changes? I did something similar to my Tiguan tails and was waiting to see if someone figured out a dunkelphase for the Atlas tail lights. Thanks


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

Savvv said:


> Can you please post the coding changes? I did something similar to my Tiguan tails and was waiting to see if someone figured out a dunkelphase for the Atlas tail lights. Thanks


https://forum.obdeleven.com/thread/582/urban-joke


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

20TCC said:


> Took a few minutes today and added a BFI Heavyweight Shift Knob.


How did you remove the old Koob? I also want to change mine but I’m scared I’ll break something. 

Thank you


----------



## emdy (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

moveingfaster said:


> How did you remove the old Koob? I also want to change mine but I’m scared I’ll break something.
> 
> Thank you


To remove the knob, first you pull up the boot, then you clip the crimp-clamp holding the knob onto the shaft, and then you release the knob by prying off a little trim piece and unhooking the release lever and pulling the knob upward. There's a few Youtube videos out there and it's the same as the other MQB cars.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

emdy said:


>


Nice...glad to see some upgrades on the 2.0!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## sidewinder1 (May 12, 2020)

California-Kid said:


> De-badge/Re-badge: Removed the ATLAS, V6, and SE badges. Fixed a red accented R-Line badge (ebay). I might, at some point, remove the 4Motion badge and leave only the R-Line badge. Plasti-dipped the rear VW badge


i'm thinking of getting the oem bumper protector but don't like the bright chrome ...was it hard to wrap, single piece or multiple pieces?


----------



## soul strong (Apr 6, 2007)

Tinted the clear bits on the tail light, and the chrome bar to match. Didn’t like just a solid black bar across the trunk. 


https://instagram.com/vwatlaschris


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

sidewinder1 said:


> i'm thinking of getting the oem bumper protector but don't like the bright chrome ...was it hard to wrap, single piece or multiple pieces?


It might be cost effective to just get an aftermarket since the OEM is quite pricey and then to just turn around and wrap it. I saw this one it doesn't look half bad and it's black already 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/273781997493

Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Rotated the tires and cleaned the wheels inside and out while they were off. fronts had a lot of splatter in them. Check the wheel wells, suspension, and steering components. CV boots were all good nothing else had splatter. This is our first rotation (5k) miles. Not sure where the splatter came from but it was grease like and a pain to get off.


----------



## sidewinder1 (May 12, 2020)

TablaRasa said:


> It might be cost effective to just get an aftermarket since the OEM is quite pricey and then to just turn around and wrap it. I saw this one it doesn't look half bad and it's black already
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/273781997493
> 
> Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


yes that is the one that i looked at but there is a gap between overhang and the bumper and all the dirt and sand will get stuck in there. over time all the gunk will eventually scratch the bumper due to all the vibration.

i saw a black one at costco parking lot and seems alright so ordered the oem and decided to just keep it as is. it was $105 and ended up $90 after some coupons.

hopefully the owner don't mind me posting pics


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

You should have edited the plate number by wiping it out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidewinder1 (May 12, 2020)

Hfqkhal said:


> You should have edited the plate number by wiping it out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


while i can see how it might be considered privacy issue for some, i don't get the point since there are sea of plates on the road...maybe i'm missing something?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

sidewinder1 said:


> while i can see how it might be considered privacy issue for some, i don't get the point since there are sea of plates on the road...maybe i'm missing something?


Same. I’ve never understood the reasoning or the paranoia.


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

TablaRasa said:


> It might be cost effective to just get an aftermarket since the OEM is quite pricey and then to just turn around and wrap it. I saw this one it doesn't look half bad and it's black already
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/273781997493
> 
> Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


I bought the same bumper guard from Amazon last year. Same price and photos. Easy install.


Dawn Enterprises RBP-005 Rear Bumper Protector

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B076X681D6/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_tau_fVA1Eb96NMP47


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

Our new lift is litttt..... up by the towtruck. 










But the tow wasn't any fault of the lift - nothing failed, except for my skills during the install. After overextending the axles, we did a tactical retreat and had it towed home from my friends' farm ("he has a lift, what could go wrong?") with the two front axles disconnected from hubs. Once I get it sorted out, it's off to get an alignment and then I'll be able to report back on the H&R lift springs.


----------



## sidewinder1 (May 12, 2020)

arkitect06 said:


> I bought the same bumper guard from Amazon last year. Same price and photos. Easy install.
> 
> 
> Dawn Enterprises RBP-005 Rear Bumper Protector
> ...


does the overhang sit flush with the bumper? i can see there is a definite "tunnel" between the overhang and the bumper for stuff to get trapped in there. that will eventually mark up the bumper pretty good which is what this is there to prevent in the first place. oem ones have a strip of adhesive on the overhang as well so there is no movement there.










similar to mud flaps causing damage to the finish on this video

https://youtu.be/S6v903YI9Nk?t=291


----------



## soul strong (Apr 6, 2007)

I have the oem protector, and wrapping it will rip after a few uses. My plan is to coat it in rhino liner for a black finish that’s durable 


https://instagram.com/vwatlaschris


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

sidewinder1 said:


> does the overhang sit flush with the bumper? i can see there is a definite "tunnel" between the overhang and the bumper for stuff to get trapped in there. that will eventually mark up the bumper pretty good which is what this is there to prevent in the first place. oem ones have a strip of adhesive on the overhang as well so there is no movement there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here are a couple of photos:




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuddyBaja1 (Jun 3, 2020)

These are always cool.


----------



## sidewinder1 (May 12, 2020)

arkitect06 said:


> Here are a couple of photos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


seems like there is definitely some gap between overhang and bumper. since there is no adhesive to hold down the overhang it will flex against the bumper and will likely cause scoring on the finish in the long run.

btw...if anyone is interested in an oem chrome protector, found one for $80 on ebay which is almost the same price dealers charge for the thin clear protector.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-Atlas-R...-Self-Adhesive-Free-Shipping-OEM/224027707778


----------



## Zacattack20 (May 3, 2020)

A few things done recently. 

Blacked out all the chrome with 3M vinyl wrap

Front - Blacked out the chrome slats of the grille, chrome above the headlights, and the chrome on the C shape things on the loser portion of the bumper 

Tinted the front emblem(not pictured) but not sure how I like it yet. Might try one of the vinyl wrap emblems. 












Side - Blacked out the chrome on the lower portion of the window seals, and the chrome trim going along the lower portion of the doors












Rear - blacked out the chrome bar through the middle and under the tail lights 

Removed and painted the chrome “exhaust tips”

Painted the muffler black and painted the white behind the tow hitch

And then blacked out the vw emblem and made a harlequin background

Before:










After:


----------



## vbrad26 (Oct 18, 2009)

Heh the VW logo is actually pretty neat....
May just be the picture but the Pistachio Green looks a little off. Still cool though.


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Zacattack20 said:


> A few things done recently.
> 
> Blacked out all the chrome with 3M vinyl wrap
> 
> ...


Where did you get the vinyl inlay for your back emblem?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zacattack20 (May 3, 2020)

vbrad26 said:


> Heh the VW logo is actually pretty neat....
> May just be the picture but the Pistachio Green looks a little off. Still cool though.


Colors aren’t exact, I just picked ones that were close enough. It’s the thought that counts right? Haha. 



moveingfaster said:


> Where did you get the vinyl inlay for your back emblem?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I made the thing myself. I took off the emblem to paint the VW part black. Then for the vinyl I just bought sample sizes for the 4 different colors on eBay, then did it myself.


----------



## 20TCC (Mar 8, 2016)

Added Yellow Lamin-X to the front fog lights and swapped from Halogen to SuperBrightLED fog lights. BTW fog lights have no error code and did not require resistors.


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

kliimw.com 
this guys have a lot of different vw emblem inserts and some other good stuff
I got front and back emblems with Maryland flag and look really nice but I can't post pictures for some reason


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Did this, my wife made them for me. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

20TCC said:


> Added Yellow Lamin-X to the front fog lights and swapped from Halogen to SuperBrightLED fog lights. BTW fog lights have no error code and did not require resistors.


Are these your bulbs?

https://www.superbrightleds.com/moreinfo/front-fog-light-bulb/h8-led-fanless-headlight-conversion-kit-with-compact-heat-sink-4000-lumensset/3933/8569/?year=2018&make=79&model=3935&scc_id=1393

It says CANBUS compatible. Are they a good match to the headlights? Post up a night photo if you get a chance. :thumbup:


----------



## sidewinder1 (May 12, 2020)

moveingfaster said:


> Did this, my wife made them for me.


thats new i've never seen front plastered with the car name...question the longevity with all the bugs and scrubbing that will need to happen in that area.


----------



## 20TCC (Mar 8, 2016)

mhjett said:


> Are these your bulbs?
> 
> https://www.superbrightleds.com/moreinfo/front-fog-light-bulb/h8-led-fanless-headlight-conversion-kit-with-compact-heat-sink-4000-lumensset/3933/8569/?year=2018&make=79&model=3935&scc_id=1393
> 
> It says CANBUS compatible. Are they a good match to the headlights? Post up a night photo if you get a chance. :thumbup:


Yes, those are what I have. They looked like a good match prior to putting on the Lamin-X, but now that it's on, the light output is yellow. I will take a picture of the output next time I'm out.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

sidewinder1 said:


> thats new i've never seen front plastered with the car name...question the longevity with all the bugs and scrubbing that will need to happen in that area.


There are some. Top of my head, Explorers and Rovers have them 

Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


----------



## California-Kid (Jul 15, 2018)

sidewinder1 said:


> i'm thinking of getting the oem bumper protector but don't like the bright chrome ...was it hard to wrap, single piece or multiple pieces?


Wrapping the bumper protector is really easy. You can do it with one piece.


----------



## VWStreu (Oct 6, 2012)

Bought a 2021 today in racing green. It is wonderful so far. Sucks to have let go of my 2013 golf r but family is growing and needed something with my room. Im just glad I have a motorcycle to get my speed fix in.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

VWStreu said:


> Bought a 2021 today in racing green. It is wonderful so far. Sucks to have let go of my 2013 golf r but family is growing and needed something with my room. Im just glad I have a motorcycle to get my speed fix in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice color! Congrats! Shouldve kept the R though hehe. I would imagine it was all paid for anyways 

Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crzypdilly (Feb 20, 2004)

Added a brake controller today. I’m experimenting with the mounting location.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VWStreu (Oct 6, 2012)

TablaRasa said:


> Nice color! Congrats! Shouldve kept the R though hehe. I would imagine it was all paid for anyways
> 
> Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


Thanks! Yeah I wish I could have kept it but I don’t think my wife would have approved. I have my Ducati hypermotard that I ride all the time so I would rather choose that option as 1 had to go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Added these I had from my mk7 GTI










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

moveingfaster said:


> Added these I had from my mk7 GTI


This isn't usually my thing, but I like it. 

Are they these?

https://www.ecstuning.com/b-leyo-parts/radio-and-climate-control-ring-kit-knurled-billet-aluminum/l080s~ley/


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

Forge Motorsport Leveling Kit
ECS Spacers (15mmF/20mmR)
Added some brightwork











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

arkitect06 said:


> Forge Motorsport Leveling Kit
> ECS Spacers (15mmF/20mmR)
> Added some brightwork
> 
> ...


Different angle:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

mhjett said:


> This isn't usually my thing, but I like it.
> 
> Are they these?
> 
> https://www.ecstuning.com/b-leyo-parts/radio-and-climate-control-ring-kit-knurled-billet-aluminum/l080s~ley/


Yes they are. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emdy (Nov 18, 2019)

trailer wiring, not very exciting but nice to have


----------



## a44 (Apr 19, 2019)

arkitect06 said:


> Forge Motorsport Leveling Kit
> ECS Spacers (15mmF/20mmR)
> Added some brightwork
> 
> ...


looks great! Got a parts list? 
I have the same color/trim & would love to do this mod.


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

a44 said:


> looks great! Got a parts list?
> I have the same color/trim & would love to do this mod.


Thanks!! I purchased these pieces from Amazon back in November and have been going back/forth ever since on whether to wrap or paint all the chrome trim. I just went ahead and installed finally.
Figured I can wrap the chrome at a later date if I change my mind.

Lower Trim:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0811BWT9X/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_U_J-K4Eb55RJN8N 

Window Trim:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0784K6Y6N/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_U_J.K4EbF650QV6


----------



## CarolinaSmoke (Jun 12, 2020)

Hey guys and gals. I'm new to the thread. My wife and I bought a 2018 Atlas SE w/ Tech in grey a couple years ago, and then a 2019 SEL in February. 










Since we got it we've had the windows tinted dark, blacked out a little of the chrome, and then today got some new wheels. The picture sucks because the car hadn't been washed, but it looks great once everything is clean and shiny. 



















I'll get a pic tomorrow of everything as it stands now. Slowly working on blacking stuff out. I'm going to remove the ATLAS badge on the rear door on Sunday, place some black metallic vinyl over the chrome, then reapply the badge. I'm going to take care of the chrome strip under the door also. In the next few weeks I'll be tinting the front "radar" badge, and trying to do some blackout on the grill, and blacking out the chrome around the doors. 

Next week we'll be towing a big RV a few hundred miles so mods will be on hold. 

Nice to meet everyone, and let me know if you need some stock silver 20s with only 5000 miles and no wear


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

I follow some of your guys ideas and plastidip chrome parts. Also change all inside bulbs to LED,install led strip in central console and screen protector for stereo 
Did some modification with OBD using Carista old unit and Android app









Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinpark (Apr 3, 2020)

CarolinaSmoke said:


> Hey guys and gals. I'm new to the thread. My wife and I bought a 2018 Atlas SE w/ Tech in grey a couple years ago, and then a 2019 SEL in February.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





welcome!

what % did you install? did you only install them on front windows?

thinking to go with 20% front and 35% rear, then it might match to 20%...?!
or 
just 35% on front to be legal in NC :screwy:


----------



## VeeDubDude66 (Nov 27, 2012)

kevinpark said:


> welcome!
> 
> what % did you install? did you only install them on front windows?
> 
> ...



I too am NO fan of NC tint laws...that 35% up front is just not dark enough. 

My Cross Sport had some factory tint in all the glass, so I could only lay 40% over the front two to keep it legal here. 

I am thankful that MP registered vehicles can go as dark as they want in the back tho...4S (sedan) is 35% all around here in the "Great" North state.

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8806042-What-did-you-do-to-your-Atlas-today&p=114364773&viewfull=1#post114364773


----------



## CarolinaSmoke (Jun 12, 2020)

Towed a camper to the Outer Banks of North Carolina


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

mhjett said:


> To remove the knob, first you pull up the boot, then you clip the crimp-clamp holding the knob onto the shaft, and then you release the knob by prying off a little trim piece and unhooking the release lever and pulling the knob upward. There's a few Youtube videos out there and it's the same as the other MQB cars.


Just saw this, thank you for Your help


----------



## DMS599 (Jun 19, 2020)

I bought it. That’s what I did today 

So glad I did - huge step up from my Grand Caravan, obviously. 

Was a forum member back in 2001 when I really wanted an MK4 GTI and am back now  











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shepty (May 31, 2019)

*My finished setup *

My setup


----------



## tbgti (Oct 23, 2017)

Sold it 

It was a good run with the Atlas, but we are looking to buy a bigger camper in the near future so need a more capable tow vehicle. 

Had 0 troubles with the Atlas for the 2-yrs and 38,000 miles that we had it. Love the interior setup and overall ride/feel of the vehicle. It drove smaller than it is and towed a 3900 lb hybrid camper better than it probably should’ve. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

shepty said:


> My setup


Looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLineWeasel (Jul 1, 2020)

*Not today, but in the last week...*

We purchased ours!
2020 Cross Sport SEL Premium R-Line.
This is the wife's car, and it is replacing a 2020 Chevy Traverse LTZ. So far, she loves the new Cross Sport. 

Still trying to figure out how to attach images...


----------



## pSyCO_007 (Sep 1, 2009)

shepty said:


> My setup


I like the set up it’s gives the atlas a rugged look


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

i attached the tow plug adapter and one of the threaded rings on the back of the mount plate BROKE off making me cut the bolt off while taking out the dummy plug. WIll just use a bolt and nut on the back.

also ordered an amplifier for the non fender anemic stereo.


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

speed51133! said:


> i attached the tow plug adapter and one of the threaded rings on the back of the mount plate BROKE off making me cut the bolt off while taking out the dummy plug. WIll just use a bolt and nut on the back.
> 
> also ordered an amplifier for the non fender anemic stereo.


Same happened to me, one of the nuts broke off the back and I had to use a new bolt/nut. Wasn’t even being careless, but it happened. Weirdly thankful someone else did it too... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camaroz1985 (Mar 2, 2020)

gthoffman said:


> Same happened to me, one of the nuts broke off the back and I had to use a new bolt/nut. Wasn’t even being careless, but it happened. Weirdly thankful someone else did it too...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thought I was the only unlucky one to have this happen.

Changed front brake pads and rotors last night. Pads still had some life, but rotors were warped. 36k miles. PO must not have been too kind to them.

Also was checking over things before we make a longer drive and found that when they replaced the cats during the recall, tech left his O2 sensor socket hanging on the driver side O2 sensor....


----------



## sidewinder1 (May 12, 2020)

Crzypdilly said:


> Added a brake controller today. I’m experimenting with the mounting location.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats exactly where i mounted the same one...i used a double sided tape for temporary mount. mount location was very limited given the limited cord length. this way cord can be stowed away behind the tray when not in use. were u able to find a more suitable location?


----------



## Bbb34 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hit 500 km mark on odometer (while slowly braking it in.) 

This vehicle is "growing on me" fast.
Sure I liked it and was "sold on it", otherwise I wouldn't buy it, but .... just was not quite 100% sure, as it's fairly radical departure from anything I owned in the past.

I'm finding that more I use it, more I enjoy it and it's a nice feeling to have. :thumbup:


----------



## DMS599 (Jun 19, 2020)

Installed a break controller and hooked up the Airstream in preparation for our trip next week. 4 days in Frontenac Park here in Quebec and then another 3 in the Ottawa region 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoosier1661 (Mar 21, 2002)

Powder coated the wheels and APR tune. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

found a bit of dirt


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

DMS599 said:


> Installed a break controller and hooked up the Airstream in preparation for our trip next week. 4 days in Frontenac Park here in Quebec and then another 3 in the Ottawa region
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What's with all of the brown grass? Looks worse than ours


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

PZ said:


> What's with all of the brown grass? Looks worse than ours


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## DMS599 (Jun 19, 2020)

PZ said:


> What's with all of the brown grass? Looks worse than ours


Don’t get me started! 

It’s in terrible shape to begin with. Bought the house a couple of years ago as a fixer-upper and the front and back yards were neglect for years. Long story short, it’s terrible and we just went through about 2 weeks of heat wave so the city wouldn’t let us water for a few days. Got even worse... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Put the hitch bike rack yesterday and took the family for some bike trails! Was contemplating on getting the Thule but was too pricey for me. Got this one at Amazon at around $200, comes with hitch lock, bike chain lock and straps!. Sturdy and no play. So far so good!









Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


----------



## Irrelevant_Username (Jan 19, 2004)

*Added Pin Striping, Dirt*


----------



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

love the trail stripes!


----------



## soul strong (Apr 6, 2007)

Decided to paint my calipers










https://instagram.com/4motionchris


----------



## California-Kid (Jul 15, 2018)

Saw this at a dealer. Oh wait, that used to be mine. I traded it in and the dealer put it front and center. The salesperson said it looked "sinister."









Drove out with a 2020 Atlas Cross Sport 2.0T SE w/ 4Motion. Yes, finally a 2.0T with 4motion. It has lesser features than the R-Line w/tech but it has the Gen 3 EA888 2.0T. An APR tune is in the future for sure.
I put on one of the old wheels. Maybe? Maybe not? I don't know. Just playing around for now.


----------



## vbrad26 (Oct 18, 2009)

California-Kid said:


>



Well I like it better than the OEM wheel...


----------



## TBT2012 (Jun 1, 2013)

California-Kid said:


> Saw this at a dealer. Oh wait, that used to be mine. I traded it in and the dealer put it front and center. The salesperson said it looked "sinister."


Where and what dealer? Looks amazing! That's exactly what I want! Are the OEM R-Line wheels powder coated or plasti-dipped?

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

soul strong said:


> Decided to paint my calipers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good, what paint/method did you use?
Thanks


----------



## bruzer79 (Jul 21, 2020)

hoosier1661 said:


> Powder coated the wheels and APR tune.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been waiting to see someone else post a picture of what I think I want my Atlas to look like. My '19 is in reflex silver as well and I've been eyeing a set of the OEM 20" Mejoradas. Thanks for confirming that it'll look good  Already wrapped the window trim and dipped the rear badges and grill.


----------



## California-Kid (Jul 15, 2018)

TBT2012 said:


> Where and what dealer? Looks amazing! That's exactly what I want! Are the OEM R-Line wheels powder coated or plasti-dipped?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Heritage VW of South Atlanta, Union City, GA.
Plasti-dip was applied first then Rustoleum Peel Coat gloss black. That combo looks really good.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## soul strong (Apr 6, 2007)

mdtony said:


> Looks good, what paint/method did you use?
> Thanks


I used g2 caliper paint. No primer needed, just brush on.










https://instagram.com/vwatlaschris


----------



## DasJunk (Mar 5, 2012)

Dropped off my 2018 SEL-P at the dealer...again. *Has anyone had issue with remote start and cruise control after the catalytic converter recall? I’m being told that after the FK24 software update, if I start my car using remote start, after turning off the car while cruise control was enabled (ready to be set), then the automatic cruise control will not work when I go to set it again (I’ve had it error out several times while driving).

They tell me I need to cycle the ignition after the remote start or just turn off ACC prior to turning the car off. Seems a little ridiculous. 

Another issue I’m having related to the fuel/economy - I drive the Atlas in economy mode, I’m on the highway daily and just want to be as efficient as possible. It shows me that I’m averaging 23 mpg including the couple of miles I drive to and from the highway. Less than I hoped, but whatever. I drove it till MFD says 15 miles remaining on the tank and it would only take 14.4 gallons. Can not figure out wtf is going on.

Any help, guidance, or insights are much appreciated. 

*posted this same question to catalytic recall thread.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 550spyder2276 (Aug 14, 2003)

walksonair said:


> It's in 5F...check out my map file and look for all the _Locked menu contents_ to unblock...there's quite a few.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/gia654vkqoe0e7f/adpmap-5F-3QF-035-876.CSV?dl=0



Please repost your Map File if you don't mind. Thanks so much


----------



## 550spyder2276 (Aug 14, 2003)

Its been some time since I've posted...so bare with me. Our 2019 Atlas 


B2B FAB Wookie Pipe








H & R Sport Springs- rides better than stock and handles sooooo much better
PIAAH8 GR3 LED Driving Lamps-they match the headlamps perfectly
Factory Mud Flaps
XPEL Paint Protection Film covering the entire hood, front end, fenders
Xpel Window Film (Windshield, Drivers, Rear Door, and back glass)
PIAA Interior LED Bulbs
AFE Intake
APR 20mm Rear Wheel Spacers


----------



## VW_Atlas.007 (May 23, 2020)

*Custom Built 2019 VW Atlas SE W/TECH AWD*



VW_Atlas.007 said:


> 2019 VW Atlas SE w/Tech AWD.


A


----------



## VW_Atlas.007 (May 23, 2020)

*Nice VW*



VW_Atlas.007 said:


> A


 go


----------



## VW_Atlas.007 (May 23, 2020)

*Awesome*



VW_Atlas.007 said:


> 2019 VW Atlas SE w/Tech AWD.


 bghf


----------



## VW_Atlas.007 (May 23, 2020)

*Gjgdsgfg*



VW_Atlas.007 said:


> bghf


 bmkugdd


----------



## VW_Atlas.007 (May 23, 2020)

*Custom 2019 VW Atlas SE.*


----------



## VW_Atlas.007 (May 23, 2020)

*2019 Atlas SE, Can’t post my Atlas pics*

Can some one help!!!!


----------



## TBT2012 (Jun 1, 2013)

VW_Atlas.007 said:


> Can some one help!!!!


With? Maybe try 911?

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## VW_Atlas.007 (May 23, 2020)

*2019 Special order VW Atlas, SE/Tech 4Motion*


----------



## VW_Atlas.007 (May 23, 2020)

*Trying to post pics*

Trying to post my atlas pics from Flicker account. Thank you responding and any help...


----------



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

Click on the share icon (Bottom right corner of the photos you're trying to share, it's the 2nd of the 4 icons there) 

Select the "Embed" tab. Copy the code. 

Paste it in the reply to thread message: It will look like this: 

<a data-flickr-embed="true" href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/willsykora/48538783017/in/dateposted-public/" title="DSC02626"><img src="https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/48538783017_b50c731380_k.jpg" width="2000" height="1123" alt="DSC02626">.... 

Delete everything but the URL after the img src=" . It will look like this: 

https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/48538783017_b50c731380_k.jpg now you can either copy that url and pasted it into the insert image modal triggered by the insert image button in the toolbar or add







after the url. 

and then preview your post - your image should appear like this below:


----------



## Bbb34 (Aug 5, 2010)

550spyder2276 said:


> [*]H & R Sport Springs- rides better than stock and handles sooooo much better


I'm curious about this mod.
So you just replaced coil springs, not the shocks ? 
You mentioned it handles better, but does it do anything to improve the ride comfort ? 

I find Atlas to be decent enough handling wise (for a huge vehicle) on the smooth roads, but could be a bit more refined and "composed" over cracks/bumps and potholes. 
Do you find your mod to make any improvement in this area too?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

I’ve been itching to get some paint work done to the front grill, so, my wife opened up the door to that one... :laugh:


----------



## camaroz1985 (Mar 2, 2020)

Savvv said:


> I’ve been itching to get some paint work done to the front grill, so, my wife opened up the door to that one... :laugh:


I certainly hope you thanked her for her efforts.


----------



## capptain (May 1, 2018)

*Broke a tail light with my butt*

I was getting a box down from the top of a storage rack alongside the Atlas and as I stepped down hit my sacrum on the side of the light. Cracked it straight through. Replacement was $140 on ebay. Good fun.


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

Savvv said:


> I’ve been itching to get some paint work done to the front grill, so, my wife opened up the door to that one... :laugh:


 I think that will need more than paint.


----------



## VeeDubDude66 (Nov 27, 2012)

Replaced center resonator with Wookie Pipe on my Cross Sport. 

Pretty mild change, probably due to there being two front resonators (one per bank) and I still have the suitcase muffler on the back. I don't want it overaggressive anyway so it's a win.


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

550spyder2276 said:


> Its been some time since I've posted...so bare with me. Our 2019 Atlas



Where did you get the Braselton's and how much did it set you back? We have a 2019 SE with tech in white and these have been my go to upgrade wheels and I can see why I love them so much seeing them on a fellow white Atlas like yours. Man they look good. I had found a set of Audi Q8 wheels which look pretty nice too but they are a tad aggressive for the vehicle type. These to me upscale the overall look of the vehicle with some sportiness in the mix too but aren't too crazy. How does the ride feel having 21's on the Atlas?


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

Anyone out there thought about painting their stock bumpers to color match? My wife would love to upgrade to the R-Line body panels and bumpers but they are hard to source at a reasonable price unless you get brand new and send to a pro for paint! Also with the R-Line, the front bumper is the most differing factor to me. The lower door moulding pieces simply look like they were color matched and have the same general shape. Correct me if I am wrong but I don't see enough difference in buying those if I could just have the stock ones painted (although my driver door had the previous owner punch a hole in it with most likely a neighboring car door UGH) As for the rear bumper the only differences I notice are some miner body grooves on the side of the rear bumper and the lack of the silver under trim that wraps around the fake exhaust tips and it is replaced with black down there. It just seems to me you could do some paint work to the stock bumpers to make it look pretty nice and maybe only add the front R-Line bumper and then compromise on painted side and rear lower bumpers. Any thoughts or anyone doing anything like this, please feel free to post up! Would love to see your body mods.

Another idea I had was painting the front bumper portion that wraps around the air dam a light silver like the skid plate piece at the bottom and matching the fog light trims. (Which BTW grab a can of metallic silver spray paint at a hardware store and paint the fog trims if you have black ones. I saved myself like $80 by painting rather than buying the SEL trims for the fog lights and it looks 100% perfect match! I will upload a picture when I get home.)


----------



## soul strong (Apr 6, 2007)

Only picture I found of the lowers painted and of course it’s black. But I like the idea. Hopefully you have a color other than black


https://instagram.com/vwatlaschris


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

550spyder2276 said:


> Its been some time since I've posted...so bare with me. Our 2019 Atlas


Do you have any other photos of how it looks with the 20mm spacers?


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Tried out the OEM cross bars and a bike carrier -- some day, I'm sure I'll have to try muscling the Thule cargo box up there.


----------



## dmg924 (Oct 16, 2005)

Day 1 of ownership and she’s already debadged


----------



## Watchie (Oct 13, 2019)

How did you do the red stripe on the bumper?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Watchie said:


> How did you do the red stripe on the bumper?


I believe that is a standard with the 2021s

Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchie (Oct 13, 2019)

TablaRasa said:


> I believe that is a standard with the 2021s
> 
> Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


Didn't know they were out.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Watchie said:


> Didn't know they were out.


Yeah, they've been out earlier this year. Around Feb if I'm not mistaken 

Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


----------



## dmg924 (Oct 16, 2005)

TablaRasa said:


> Yeah, they've been out earlier this year. Around Feb if I'm not mistaken
> 
> Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


2021 Atlas was released in mid July


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

dmg924 said:


> 2021 Atlas was released in mid July


Ahh. That seems so recent. I really thought it was earlier than that. Maybe I was think of the cross sport . They look pretty much the same up front that's why hehe

Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


----------



## dmg924 (Oct 16, 2005)

TablaRasa said:


> Ahh. That seems so recent. I really thought it was earlier than that. Maybe I was think of the cross sport . They look pretty much the same up front that's why hehe


Yeah I think you're correct on the Cross Sport. I went into the dealership two weeks ago and they were really pushing me on the Cross Sport R-Line but I'm just not a fan of the design.


----------



## California-Kid (Jul 15, 2018)

I did a stud conversion. Hub centric wheels are a PITA.









70mm long, sufficient length to run 20mm spacers. I won't need specific length lug bolts if I decide to change the spacers.


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

Anyone out their grab one of these bumper guard covers? Kind digging it but all the pictures in the ads don’t seem to give you a look at the while vehicle with it installed.

https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/f9oAAOSw6qda1NFM/s-l400.jpg

Also really want to get the bumper guard that looks like the weekend edition Atlas

https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/Hb3c317f...Guard-Bar-Trim-For-Volkswagen.jpg_960x960.jpg


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

Traded in my 18 Tiguan SE 4Motion and picked up a 20 Cross Sport SEL 4motion. Overall I'm pretty happy with the upgrade, got it below MSRP and 60 months 0% interest from VW. It was a bit late when I left so need to go back tomorrow to get it detailed and check why there's an airbag error.


----------



## Zacattack20 (May 3, 2020)

TablaRasa said:


> Watchie said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't know they were out.
> ...





dmg924 said:


> TablaRasa said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, they've been out earlier this year. Around Feb if I'm not mistaken
> ...


They were supposed to be out earlier. But the coronavirus crap pushed it back and they weren’t out until May.

Edit: Just checked: March 23rd was supposed to be the official launch date. But was pushed back. I got one of the first ones on May 1st when they were finally released.


----------



## dmg924 (Oct 16, 2005)

Installed a Cobb Tuning shackle to add some bumper protection against city parking and to eventually bust my shin against.


----------



## dmg924 (Oct 16, 2005)

Zacattack20 said:


> They were supposed to be out earlier. But the coronavirus crap pushed it back and they weren’t out until May.
> 
> Edit: Just checked: March 23rd was supposed to be the official launch date. But was pushed back. I got one of the first ones on May 1st when they were finally released.


Yeah I checked after I commented and realized I was incorrect. My bad!


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Just picked her up from the body shop. Got the middle grill bar color matched all the way across. Helps make the overall height of the main grill appear slimmer like the Tiguan so now if I decide to wrap the upper bar with gloss black vinyl it won’t look hugely dark.


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

Savvv said:


> Just picked her up from the body shop. Got the middle grill bar color matched all the way across. Helps make the overall height of the main grill appear slimmer like the Tiguan so now if I decide to wrap the upper bar with gloss black vinyl it won’t look hugely dark.


Looks great! 

You could have done it in red too to match the GTI and the GLI too...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

gthoffman said:


> Looks great!
> 
> You could have done it in red too to match the GTI and the GLI too...
> 
> ...


Like this?









Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Savvv said:


> Just picked her up from the body shop. Got the middle grill bar color matched all the way across. Helps make the overall height of the main grill appear slimmer like the Tiguan so now if I decide to wrap the upper bar with gloss black vinyl it won’t look hugely dark.


I like it man. Glad she is back! 

Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

gthoffman said:


> Looks great!
> 
> You could have done it in red too to match the GTI and the GLI too...
> 
> ...


Yea but like was posted below, already been done. Wanted to try something different that is subtle.


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

Added a tire pressure monitoring system to the cubby area to go along with a wireless charger and CARPLAY2air adapter.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

Savvv said:


> Yea but like was posted below, already been done. Wanted to try something different that is subtle.


Now that I see the red I’m not a huge fan, the white does look nicer imo. Great idea.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

gthoffman said:


> Now that I see the red I’m not a huge fan, the white does look nicer imo. Great idea.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, me neither. I like the color match definitely. Especially with the Rline bumper where there is hardly the black plastic . 

Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Another shot head on. Shows a bit of symmetry from top to bottom really.


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

Very nice!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## tmoe (Mar 23, 2008)

2021 SEL Premium 2.0T red, Flashed APR stg1 93 octane, afe pro 5r air filter and turbo inlet. Makes the little 2.0 acceptable, still a little soft off the line. 

Acceleration numbers in link - just drive and go auto shift 6000 rpm and 25xx DA. 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1O78ef5I8NQsJ6D8l0SKKc37WogiqJS7H/view?usp=sharing

Now I need wheels and get rid of some of the chrome.


----------



## JBkr (Jun 18, 2018)

Added a 4MOTION grill badge. Sine it's not an Rline or GTI, even though I wish it was.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Need y’all’s opinion. So having gotten the Atlas back from the body shop they put on 2 brand new front tires. I’m about 500 miles out on my 5k tire rotation, which is a forward cross pattern. Fronts go straight back, rears go to opposing fronts. 

Since the fronts typically wear more than the rears, would you agree that at my 5k interval I should simply swap them from side to side? The rears have about 17,700 miles on them. If I wanted to wear the new ones down quicker to match the rears then I’d probably be better off keeping them on the front end and just do a side to side from here on out until I need to buy another set. 

Thoughts?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 26, 2020)

*Wrapping Trim Pieces*

Hello

Love what you did. would love to hear how you were able to get those pieces wrapped? especially the bottom front bumper chrome trim. i just got the '21 Atlas R-Line SE w/Tech. 

Thanks


----------



## emdy (Nov 18, 2019)

Did the CV subwoofer install this morning, took about two hours to hook up four wires. JB1 coming later today. I sure am productive working from home


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

tmoe said:


> 2021 SEL Premium 2.0T red, Flashed APR stg1 93 octane, afe pro 5r air filter and turbo inlet. Makes the little 2.0 acceptable, still a little soft off the line.
> 
> Acceleration numbers in link - just drive and go auto shift 6000 rpm and 25xx DA.
> 
> ...


Regular Atlas or Cross Sport? I can't view google drive documents at work but am interested to see the numbers. I just put a deposit down on a '21 SEL Premium 2.0T and the 1st thing on my list is figure out the APR tune, but their website says it's not available for Atlas yet, just Cross Sport.


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

I thought the regular Atlas 2.0 tune has been out since the beginning and those of us with Cross Sports have been having the problem getting the tune because of the box number. Best bet is contact your local APR dealer and have them check to see if the ECU can be flasshed.


----------



## spike_africa (Nov 9, 2015)

tmoe said:


> 2021 SEL Premium 2.0T red, Flashed APR stg1 93 octane, afe pro 5r air filter and turbo inlet. Makes the little 2.0 acceptable, still a little soft off the line.
> 
> Acceleration numbers in link - just drive and go auto shift 6000 rpm and 25xx DA.
> 
> ...


I hope this is a non cross Sport. Because I would of thought it would pull mid 14s tuned.


----------



## emdy (Nov 18, 2019)

Ok done tinkering for now


----------



## Ron_Maas (Apr 3, 2012)

Got these wheels installed earlier this week,. Giovanna Haleb 20x9. Also adding a picture from our trip to Carolina Beach NC. Spent a day on the 4wd beach at Fort Fisher State Park. The Atlas did great on the sand, and made me want a lift and big tires. Wife wouldn't budge on the Giovannas though lol

































Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

Ron_Maas said:


> Got these wheels installed earlier this week,. Giovanna Haleb 20x9. Also adding a picture from our trip to Carolina Beach NC. Spent a day on the 4wd beach at Fort Fisher State Park. The Atlas did great on the sand, and made me want a lift and big tires. Wife wouldn't budge on the Giovannas though lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<sidebar> Hey hope you enjoyed CB! We have a couple oceanfront condos there, love the island, hope you did too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FirstPick (Jun 27, 2006)

We bought one. Drove it 200 miles home.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

FirstPick said:


> We bought one. Drove it 200 miles home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! By choice that 200 miles or it's because they have best deal. 

Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


----------



## FirstPick (Jun 27, 2006)

TablaRasa said:


> Very nice! By choice that 200 miles or it's because they have best deal.
> 
> Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


Found that so many local dealers were busy and we needed to have one built. Most dealers wanted to sell us what they had. This dealership was willing to get us what we wanted. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Tried the smoke film from lamin-x and added lower bumper insert 

Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

FirstPick said:


> We bought one. Drove it 200 miles home.


Nice looking car, congrats!


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Savvv said:


> Need y’all’s opinion. So having gotten the Atlas back from the body shop they put on 2 brand new front tires. I’m about 500 miles out on my 5k tire rotation, which is a forward cross pattern. Fronts go straight back, rears go to opposing fronts.
> 
> Since the fronts typically wear more than the rears, would you agree that at my 5k interval I should simply swap them from side to side? The rears have about 17,700 miles on them. If I wanted to wear the new ones down quicker to match the rears then I’d probably be better off keeping them on the front end and just do a side to side from here on out until I need to buy another set.
> 
> Thoughts?


Bueller


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

Savvv said:


> Bueller


I would have bought 4 tires. If you want to wear the new ones down quicker to match the rears do some burn outs.


----------



## todd.brock (May 16, 2006)

Savvv said:


> Bueller


When I got a nail in my tire at 15k miles, the tire shop said it couldn’t be patched and I’d have to buy 4 new tires b/c of 4 motion . I said that’s bull**** and called Tirerack. I bought one of the same craptastic Kumho’s and they shaved it down to the matching tread depth of my other three tires. I think it was a $25 up charge to have the tire shaved. I took it back to the tire shop to be installed and he was fascinated by the thought someone could shave a tire down . 

I don’t use Tire Rack a lot, but they came through for me that day . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## California-Kid (Jul 15, 2018)

JB4ed it.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

California-Kid said:


> JB4ed it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How you like it?

What those run for?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MK7GtiGuy (Feb 22, 2018)

f8al said:


> I hate chrome as a finish, and the atlas has far too much of it in my opinion, so i blacked mine out a couple months ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you plasti dip it use super wrap or paint?


----------



## MK7GtiGuy (Feb 22, 2018)

Black Atlas said:


> Finally got around to take some pics, modding in progress
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How did you do this? I want all of my plastic chrome and fake silver to be black! 
Thanks!


----------



## DasJunk (Mar 5, 2012)

Dealer bought me out of the CPO 2018 SEL-P I bought in June and got us into a 2021 SEL-P. Platinum Grey Metallic, Moreno brown interior with captains chairs. For the long version of why, see below.










After first buying a CPO 2018 SEL-P back in June, I thought I got a great deal. 15k miles, clean carfax, one owner locally, well taken care of interior. Before I could take the Atlas home, the dealer said they would take care of catalytic converter recall. Once getting it home and driving it at night, I realized it had a cracked screen and I was having issues with the fuel tank, it only took 14 gallons on empty. After a lot of debating, the Regional QTM agreed to have the fuel tank replaced because of a potential injection molding issue.

After the radio getting replaced and reading the fuel tank replacement tech report, it turns out the fuel pump was replaced at 3k miles and the fuel lines were installed incorrectly, but this was never reported on the carfax or showed up as work that was done on it until the technician pulled it up in their system. Also found out that the previous owner also put larger tires on it and their dealer adjust all of the camera, ACC sensors etc so it would account for that change. I was also having issues with the new radio cutting off randomly. My dealer couldn’t tell me what else happened to the vehicle, but finally agreed to buy me out of the car and got us into. 2021 SEL-P.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## California-Kid (Jul 15, 2018)

Stero1D said:


> How you like it?
> 
> What those run for?
> 
> ...


$429. I believe there is a thread dedicated to this if you want more detailed info. Initial impression is that it pulls a little harder. Will have to wait for long term effects on MPG, reliability, etc.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

Anyone know how to get a part number for the new style VW front grille emblem on the 2021 Atlas? Thinking about swapping out the emblems on the wife's Atlas to the new "thin" logos. Thanks in advance for any help :thumbup:


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

SixEVANeight said:


> Anyone know how to get a part number for the new style VW front grille emblem on the 2021 Atlas? Thinking about swapping out the emblems on the wife's Atlas to the new "thin" logos. Thanks in advance for any help :thumbup:


I haven't seen the parts diagrams updated with the newer emblem. Keep in mind it's going to be very expensive upgrade, the part may not be much but the recalibration of all the sensors after is usually between $800-$1k.


----------



## Laccos (Aug 10, 2019)

SixEVANeight said:


> Anyone know how to get a part number for the new style VW front grille emblem on the 2021 Atlas? Thinking about swapping out the emblems on the wife's Atlas to the new "thin" logos. Thanks in advance for any help :thumbup:


It wont wont work for the gen 1 Atlas. Its an entirely new grill. Ive got a Staples "that was easy" button on the front of my GLI as well, i just ordered some stuff from badgeskins and vinyl wrapped it black to better hide it.


----------



## Tru3630 (Aug 19, 2020)

Got busy with some 3M vinyl this weekend. 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devits (Jul 14, 2003)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Tru3630 said:


> Got busy with some 3M vinyl this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks perfecto! Cant wait to do mine


What trim u got?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Tinted, put Q7 wheels that I had on Tiguan and picked up set of new 18s to go AllTerrain looks.


Wheels r going to be powdercoated this/next week. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tru3630 (Aug 19, 2020)

Stero1D said:


> Looks perfecto! Cant wait to do mine
> 
> 
> What trim u got?
> ...


It’s a 2.0T SE


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Tru3630 said:


> It’s a 2.0T SE


Ur headlights drls.. outer n inner ones are on. Did you make any tweaks? I have only outer ones on! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

New wheels picked up for Terrain Setup.

18x8.5et45


Any suggestion on max tire size?

Im not doin lift kit yet. So i was thinking 265/65 or 265/60?


Any wheel gurus here?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

265/65/18 will fit depending on how aggressive the tread pattern is. You may want to throw some spacers on there too, et 45 is pretty high. Some 20mm's will get you close to flush.


----------



## VRSIXMTL (Sep 19, 2020)

My Stormtrooper! 

Done:

Resonator delete 
Spacers front and rear 
Calipers painted red 

Next:

Eibach lowering springs 
21” Braseltons 
AFE cold air intake 

Cheers from Montréal!


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

^Looks good, what size are your spacers?


----------



## Tru3630 (Aug 19, 2020)

Stero1D said:


> Ur headlights drls.. outer n inner ones are on. Did you make any tweaks? I have only outer ones on!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are only outers as well. Just looks like both because of the suns 
reflection. Can’t mod. You you have to swap from a Sel or higher. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRSIXMTL (Sep 19, 2020)

mhjett said:


> ^Looks good, what size are your spacers?


20mm rear and 15mm front. It’s flush with the wheel arches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

Laccos said:


> It wont wont work for the gen 1 Atlas. Its an entirely new grill. Ive got a Staples "that was easy" button on the front of my GLI as well, i just ordered some stuff from badgeskins and vinyl wrapped it black to better hide it.


I am not looking for a grille swap just the emblem. While it is a different grille, I would imagine VW spec'd the dimensions of the emblem to be the same. I really can't verify any of this without finding the actual part # though so I am still stuck at square one.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

SykoraA4 said:


> 265/65/18 will fit depending on how aggressive the tread pattern is. You may want to throw some spacers on there too, et 45 is pretty high. Some 20mm's will get you close to flush.


Im thinking Nitto Ridge Grappler g2 or 
BFG ko2


You think 60 or 65 if no lift.

Yeah i will get spacers when time comes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

gti_addict said:


> I haven't seen the parts diagrams updated with the newer emblem. Keep in mind it's going to be very expensive upgrade, the part may not be much but the recalibration of all the sensors after is usually between $800-$1k.


As I just posted, I am simply looking to remove the grille emblem VW logo and swap it with the newer style. I really do not see how a sensor would need recalibrated in order to do that nor do I think it will be $800+ for a VW emblem to pop into the front grille? I am not sure how I wasn't really clear in my initial post but all I am trying to find is the emblem itself part number which I cannot locate anywhere. Anyone who knows what the Cross Sport/Atlas refresh grille emblem part number is, please share! Thanks in advance :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Tru3630 said:


> They are only outers as well. Just looks like both because of the suns
> reflection. Can’t mod. You you have to swap from a Sel or higher.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahhhh got it )))


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRANONI (Jun 21, 2006)

*21" Braseltons*

Nice setup, also thinking of getting the *21” Braseltons .

*Quick question, would you or anyone know if i can fit a 285/45-21 tire on the 21" Braseltons without any modification or rubbing on the Atlas?





VRSIXMTL said:


> My Stormtrooper!
> 
> Done:
> 
> ...


----------



## VRSIXMTL (Sep 19, 2020)

DIRANONI said:


> Nice setup, also thinking of getting the *21” Braseltons .
> 
> *Quick question, would you or anyone know if i can fit a 285/45-21 tire on the 21" Braseltons without any modification or rubbing on the Atlas?


I think it has to be fitted with 265/45/r21 normally, at least for the Braseltons, otherwise I’m sure you can have other brands wider wheels fitted. 

That being said if you want to go for a wider look the spacers work well. It drives better also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

Can anyone source an image for part # 3CM853601DPJ. I believe it to be the Atlas Cross Sport front grille emblem which I would like to swap out for my wife's 2019 Atlas version but I can not find an image for the part to verify if it is the new VW logo stylized emblem or not! Big kudos if you are able to find anything! :thumbup:


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

SixEVANeight said:


> Can anyone source an image for part # 3CM853601DPJ. I believe it to be the Atlas Cross Sport front grille emblem which I would like to swap out for my wife's 2019 Atlas version but I can not find an image for the part to verify if it is the new VW logo stylized emblem or not! Big kudos if you are able to find anything! :thumbup:


Sorry can't find a photo, but the Cross Sport never had the old style emblem so it has to be the new one. Whether it'll fit a 2019 Atlas is the important question.


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

mhjett said:


> Sorry can't find a photo, but the Cross Sport never had the old style emblem so it has to be the new one. Whether it'll fit a 2019 Atlas is the important question.


Agreed, I have found it as cheap as $100 but that is a pricey gamble. Maybe I can take a tape measure out to a local dealer and compare the diameter! Wish I could just pop it off and test fit it but I don't know any dealers that are that cool LOL.


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Why you can't use some inserts to make it look like you want 
https://kliimw.com/collections/vw-badge-inserts/graphic_all









Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

Zenia said:


> Why you can't use some inserts to make it look like you want
> https://kliimw.com/collections/vw-badge-inserts/graphic_all
> 
> 
> ...


Because I want it to look like the new emblems which are 2D and not 3D. 

This is what the car has now.....









This is what I want to replace it with.....


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Understand 
Ok

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

SixEVANeight said:


> Because I want it to look like the new emblems which are 2D and not 3D.
> 
> This is what the car has now.....
> 
> ...


I can confirm for anyone who cares that the rear newer logo from the Cross Sport/2021 Atlas is an exact fit to the 2018-2020 Atlas. Swapped the wife's out today since I found a good price on a used rear emblem. Now to verify if 3CM853601DPJ is the right part number for the front grille emblem and if it will fit (oh and preferably finding it at a good price because new it is about $100 which is ridiculous LOL) I will try and report back once I have both front and rear on the car and confirm part numbers for anyone else interested in doing this. :thumbup:


----------



## Tru3630 (Aug 19, 2020)

Installed on my 2.0t Cross sport. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRSIXMTL (Sep 19, 2020)

Tru3630 said:


> Installed on my 2.0t Cross sport.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You lucky man! I wish they did something for the 3.6L  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRSIXMTL (Sep 19, 2020)

Removed the V6 lettering and ordered my Custom licence plate MRVR6. So happy it wasn’t taken in my province! 



















Cheers! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## California-Kid (Jul 15, 2018)

Used it as a truck. It's amazing I can fit 8-feet lumber in the back. Not 4'x8' plywood though.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRANONI (Jun 21, 2006)

*Removed the V6 lettering*

How did you remove the V6 lettering and how easy was it?


----------



## VRSIXMTL (Sep 19, 2020)

DIRANONI said:


> How did you remove the V6 lettering and how easy was it?


Very easy. You just need dental floss you slowly pass behind the letters to remove them and then with some Goo gone you simply remove the “glue” on the car from the lettering. I used a micro fiber cloth and it worked perfectly. No need for a compound has it was flawless. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tru3630 (Aug 19, 2020)

VRSIXMTL said:


> Very easy. You just need dental floss you slowly pass behind the letters to remove them and then with some Goo gone you simply remove the “glue” on the car from the lettering. I used a micro fiber cloth and it worked perfectly. No need for a compound has it was flawless.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Heat it up with a hair dryer first and the glue will come off easier. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

SixEVANeight said:


> I can confirm for anyone who cares that the rear newer logo from the Cross Sport/2021 Atlas is an exact fit to the 2018-2020 Atlas. Swapped the wife's out today since I found a good price on a used rear emblem. Now to verify if 3CM853601DPJ is the right part number for the front grille emblem and if it will fit (oh and preferably finding it at a good price because new it is about $100 which is ridiculous LOL) I will try and report back once I have both front and rear on the car and confirm part numbers for anyone else interested in doing this. :thumbup:


What's the part number for the new rear logo?

I was at the dealer the other day and noticed enough differences between the old and new front emblems that I'm guessing that you can't swap them. Just a guess though.


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

mhjett said:


> What's the part number for the new rear logo?
> 
> I was at the dealer the other day and noticed enough differences between the old and new front emblems that I'm guessing that you can't swap them. Just a guess though.


This is the part number for the rear which was a direct swap and looks awesome!

Rear Emblem Part #: 3CM853630DPJ

Front Emblem Part #: 3CM853601DPJ


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

SixEVANeight said:


> This is the part number for the rear which was a direct swap and looks awesome!
> 
> Rear Emblem Part #: 3CM853630DPJ
> 
> Front Emblem Part #: 3CM853601DPJ


Well in my search to refresh the logos to the new style VW logos on the Atlas I started thinking, the wheel center caps probably will be different looking too. Well I was right. But it seems as though I have opened a can of worms to find that they now make "self leveling" center caps!!! Also they are ridiculously over priced if you ask me. The set of all 4 is about $140!!! That is insane  But alas, I am going to share the part number for anyone who is interested. Maybe I will find some of these parts used and much cheaper but for now, I will just continue to bang me head against the wall :banghead: LOL

New VW Logo Center Caps Part #: 000-071-213-D


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

I would swap rear emblems myself but....


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

Savvv said:


> I would swap rear emblems myself but....


 Does your wife know you are posting naked pictures on the internet ?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

PZ said:


> Does your wife know you are posting naked pictures on the internet ?


If you got it flaunt it right?


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

SixEVANeight said:


> This is the part number for the rear which was a direct swap and looks awesome!
> 
> Rear Emblem Part #: 3CM853630DPJ
> 
> Front Emblem Part #: 3CM853601DPJ


Thanks! One last question (actually two) -- how do you replace it? Just pull it off? Any photos of yours?

I found it online for $48, which is worth giving it a shot.


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

mhjett said:


> Thanks! One last question (actually two) -- how do you replace it? Just pull it off? Any photos of yours?
> 
> I found it online for $48, which is worth giving it a shot.


As for the rear (the only one I replaced so far) Yes it just pulls off. I used a plastic prying tool and thought it was going to snap off because as you will see once you remove it, it is held on with a full circular piece of double sided molding tape. I actually left what was still there on the car and added a few strips of 3M tape to the area that pulled off with the old emblem and just eyed it up and smashed it on there and it seems to be holding really strong. I was investigating the front emblem and it looks like the new one has different clip placement from the old one, however the actual front part of the emblem should come off much like the rear and can then be mounted to the original emblem base and clipped back into place. The main problem is, I am still not 100% certain of any of this and fur sure do not want to spend $100+ just to find out. I had a high confidence rate the rear would be a direct swap and actually got mine for something like $48 on eBay and it paid off. It really does give it a subtle clean refresh look to the back end too. I guess patience is a virtue and I will just keep scouring the web for a used part or for the part to come down in price to get the front swapped over. I will try and post a picture from my phone if I can find a forum picture hosting site. Stay Tuned.


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

REAR EMBLEM SWAP









MOCKUP OF THE FRONT - Still waiting on the hood lettering to arrive but I painted that bumper section to match the underside skid plate. Looks like the newer Atlas bumper now.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

SixEVANeight said:


> As for the rear (the only one I replaced so far) Yes it just pulls off. I used a plastic prying tool and thought it was going to snap off because as you will see once you remove it, it is held on with a full circular piece of double sided molding tape. I actually left what was still there on the car and added a few strips of 3M tape to the area that pulled off with the old emblem and just eyed it up and smashed it on there and it seems to be holding really strong. I was investigating the front emblem and it looks like the new one has different clip placement from the old one, however the actual front part of the emblem should come off much like the rear and can then be mounted to the original emblem base and clipped back into place. The main problem is, I am still not 100% certain of any of this and fur sure do not want to spend $100+ just to find out. I had a high confidence rate the rear would be a direct swap and actually got mine for something like $48 on eBay and it paid off. It really does give it a subtle clean refresh look to the back end too. I guess patience is a virtue and I will just keep scouring the web for a used part or for the part to come down in price to get the front swapped over. I will try and post a picture from my phone if I can find a forum picture hosting site. Stay Tuned.





SixEVANeight said:


> REAR EMBLEM SWAP


Thanks, wondered if it used retaining clips or tape. Does the new emblem come with tape on it? 

Looks good, subtle but I like it.


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

mhjett said:


> Thanks, wondered if it used retaining clips or tape. Does the new emblem come with tape on it?
> 
> Looks good, subtle but I like it.


No but you can probably find the mounting backing if you look hard enough but honestly a roll of 3M tape from walmart will do the trick. I have to agree on the mod being subtle. Those are some of my favorite types of mods, it gives the car a slight refresh look. Hope I can get a front emblem sooner or later.


----------



## California-Kid (Jul 15, 2018)

About those 4x8 plywood I mentioned before...









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## VRSIXMTL (Sep 19, 2020)

New license plate arrived! 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlesAtlas (Dec 3, 2020)

Black Atlas said:


> Finally got around to take some pics, modding in progress
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CharlesAtlas (Dec 3, 2020)

Where did you buy your running boards....they are nice. I have a black atlas and I'm lookin gfor running boards and those look awesome.


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Searching for 2019 Volkswagen Atlas Accessories | Broadfeet®


Search results for 2019 Volkswagen Atlas aftermarket parts made by Broadfeet Motorsport Equipement.




broadfeet.com





Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlesAtlas (Dec 3, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## nomoney (Jul 15, 2004)

Picked up this used ‘19 R line SE tech last week. Tinted fronts and windshield today. Fronts are 20%, windshield is 50%. All ceramic.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Congrats enjoy. My 2018 has been nothing but perfect to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Cut the muffler off to find out its not free flowing at all. The muffler is plugged and has to flow through the little holes to get to the tail pipes, fairly heavy unit as well. Going to replace it with a 3" Magnaflow muffler and delete the resonator. Even with no muffler its not loud at all, could easily just make a tail pipe and let it ride as VR6 noises are good noises!


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Swapped out stock air filter covered in a pillow for an AFE pro dry filter.


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

What is the part number for that aFe Pro Dry filter and do you have the VR or a 2.0? I have been wanting to get one for the wife's Atlas but cant seem to find the right part #. Any noticeable improvements? Any more wookie noise? I expect the turbo would open up a bit more whoosh if you have a 2.0. TIA


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

Here are some new pics from the Atlas playing in snow for the first time last week


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

SixEVANeight said:


> What is the part number for that aFe Pro Dry filter and do you have the VR or a 2.0? I have been wanting to get one for the wife's Atlas but cant seem to find the right part #. Any noticeable improvements? Any more wookie noise? I expect the turbo would open up a bit more whoosh if you have a 2.0. TIA


I used AFE 31-10278. I have a VR with lots of wookie noises as I deleted the stock resonator and muffler. Between the filter and exhaust certainly seems more peppy and gets better MPG.


----------



## VRSIXMTL (Sep 19, 2020)

skydaman said:


> I used AFE 31-10278. I have a VR with lots of wookie noises as I deleted the stock resonator and muffler. Between the filter and exhaust certainly seems more peppy and gets better MPG.


I had deleted the muffler and resonator and it was impossible to cope with the drone noise! 

I put back the muffler. 

Did you do anything else to fix that? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

VRSIXMTL said:


> I had deleted the muffler and resonator and it was impossible to cope with the drone noise!
> 
> I put back the muffler.
> 
> ...


It does drone a bit, I just ordered a Vibrant ultra quiet resonator to weld onto the wookie pipe and see how that does. I also ordered a center inlet, dual side exit muffler to redo the rear section.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

To update, the Vibrant ultra quiet resonator did help the drone and refine the sound, but didn't totally resolve the drone to tolerable long term road trip levels. Hopefully the larger muffler and dual resonated tips will take care of the rest of it.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

VRSIXMTL said:


> I had deleted the muffler and resonator and it was impossible to cope with the drone noise!
> 
> I put back the muffler.
> 
> ...


This setup seems to have tamed it down, just a nice refined VR6 purr now. Vibrant resonator on the wookie pipe along with a Flow 2 oval muffler and two Beyea resonated turn down tips. Worked out to be about $220 for everything.


----------



## VRSIXMTL (Sep 19, 2020)

skydaman said:


> This setup seems to have tamed it down, just a nice refined VR6 purr now. Vibrant resonator on the wookie pipe along with a Flow 2 oval muffler and two Beyea resonated turn down tips. Worked out to be about $220 for everything.
> View attachment 56905


Can you share a video? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_atlanta2kx (Aug 5, 2004)

Got the roof bars from the dealer...











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

Bought it and debadged the rear. SEL Premium R-Line. It feels good to be back in a VW. Traded my Golf R for an SS, then traded my Equinox for this. A VW for a Chevy, and a Chevy for a VW.


----------



## MK6-JET-SKI (Dec 7, 2020)

That Holden’s nice... I own a Golf-R and have buddy with Holden and must say that Holden is very nice at 100 plus...

That Atlas though, is huge upgrade.... Congratulations on your beautiful garage...


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

MK6-JET-SKI said:


> That Holden’s nice... I own a Golf-R and have buddy with Holden and must say that Holden is very nice at 100 plus...
> 
> That Atlas though, is huge upgrade.... Congratulations on your beautiful garage...


I definitely miss my R but the SS/Holden fills that spot for now.


----------



## D_MTB_RC (Dec 21, 2020)

Picked her up yesterday, no regrets. 

2021 atlas se w tech r line v6









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## loco1228 (Dec 17, 2020)

I color matched painted the front, rear and side black plastic. 

2020 SE with tech and 4motion


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

loco1228 said:


> I color matched painted the front, rear and side black plastic.
> 
> 2020 SE with tech and 4motion
> 
> ...


I had been wanting to paint the lowers on the Atlas since we got it but had only done the front air dam surround in a aluminum silver paint and it looks good and brought the bumper together for a little more rugged and yet clean look however seeing your sides painted made me want to mock up a rough R-Line-esque look so I think I found the lines I would paint to kind of make it similar to an R-Line. Just curious as to how you painted these. Did you get spray paint color matched for the car and DIY or did you take it in to a shop? I also plan to leave the fender trim textured black like the R-Line kit. See my photos below for reference.

*CURRENT SETUP*








*
R-LINE LOOK PAINTED BUMPERS







*


----------



## loco1228 (Dec 17, 2020)

SixEVANeight said:


> I had been wanting to paint the lowers on the Atlas since we got it but had only done the front air dam surround in a aluminum silver paint and it looks good and brought the bumper together for a little more rugged and yet clean look however seeing your sides painted made me want to mock up a rough R-Line-esque look so I think I found the lines I would paint to kind of make it similar to an R-Line. Just curious as to how you painted these. Did you get spray paint color matched for the car and DIY or did you take it in to a shop? I also plan to leave the fender trim textured black like the R-Line kit. See my photos below for reference.
> 
> *CURRENT SETUP*
> View attachment 59176
> ...


I ordered the paint from Touch Up Paint and repair | AutomotiveTouchup. They match it 100%. Painting plastic requires a bit more prep and it won't have the same finish as metal, but still has a good finish. They have spray paint cans which works great as well if you don't have a paint gun which I actually used their spray cans on this job.


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

loco1228 said:


> I ordered the paint from Touch Up Paint and repair | AutomotiveTouchup. They match it 100%. Painting plastic requires a bit more prep and it won't have the same finish as metal, but still has a good finish. They have spray paint cans which works great as well if you don't have a paint gun which I actually used their spray cans on this job.


That is what I did for the air dam surround, just used a can of aluminum looking spray paint and it turned out nice. As for the texture on the plastic, I do not plan to sand it all down to make it smooth to match the body, just want the color to match honestly just think it looks better. Probably spray a bit of adhesion promotor onto each piece first then apply my paint. I know the side lower panels will come off relatively easy and the front does not require me to paint a large area so I will most likely just mask it off. The rear bumper is my biggest question mark. I am not sure if I should paint the current brushed aluminum section to be black or leave it alone? The R-Line rear does not have it so it would look more like the R-Line if I paint it black but if I leave it, then it will match the front skid plate and air dam I painted around. Oh well, I have time to think of my strategy, probably wouldnt even attempt this until late spring anyway. Thanks for the insight into how your process went. Looks much better than the textured lowers IMO. I only think it looks good stock if you want an offroad capable Atlas with big chonkin' tires LOL


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

Well I was bored and did a quick paint edit on a white Atlas rear bumper painted where the R-Line bumper is painted but I left the rear aluminum looking trim piece the color it is. I do not think it looks all that bad, I may still decide to just paint it black but I will most likely leave it because if I paint it black I will also have to paint the black plastic as well so it looks the same. Anyway, see my amateur edit below for anyone who cares LOL


----------



## hashamhk (Nov 20, 2020)

skydaman said:


> This setup seems to have tamed it down, just a nice refined VR6 purr now. Vibrant resonator on the wookie pipe along with a Flow 2 oval muffler and two Beyea resonated turn down tips. Worked out to be about $220 for everything.
> View attachment 56905


Great setup, was the drone really that bad that the turn down tips were needed? What speeds was the drone the worst? What about on startup and idle? 
Been trying to figure out the best setup and want to do same setup like you but without the muffler tips


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

So, getting random CEL, low coolant, so ran scan w OBD11. A few faults, mostly random misfires. Shouldn’t something show up for the low coolant/CEL?
coolant is a little low, and Im pretty sure I can smell it after pulling in garage.
Atlas is 1.5 years/12k miles, and battery reads 11.2. Wondering about these batteries and will take it in to check on water pump to see if it is going. See nothing obvious when looking in bay. Did check oil yesterday, nothing milky, but was pretty pungent, maybe smelled like cleaning solvent?


----------



## wsuman (Dec 24, 2020)

mr_atlanta2kx said:


> Got the roof bars from the dealer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I installed these bars and find the wind noise to be very annoying. There’s a high pitched whistle at highway speeds with no accessory components, just the bars.
They are correctly installed with front and rear orientation as well as recommended distance placements double checked. 
Are my observations consistent with yours? 
Wonder if moving the bars might change the frequencies and correct the noise.

Walt
2019 SEL


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

hashamhk said:


> Great setup, was the drone really that bad that the turn down tips were needed? What speeds was the drone the worst? What about on startup and idle?
> Been trying to figure out the best setup and want to do same setup like you but without the muffler tips


Startup and idle are great with all the setups. Cruising 1500-1800RPM was the worst and I just wanted to nip that for long trips.


----------



## VRSIXMTL (Sep 19, 2020)

skydaman said:


> Startup and idle are great with all the setups. Cruising 1500-1800RPM was the worst and I just wanted to nip that for long trips.


Minimal drone is just a resonator delete. I tried all set ups, I also put a ultra quiet resonator instead of the stock one and removed the muffler and found it was still unbearable, sounded cheap also, like an old beaten car, only passed 5000rpm it was ok and at idle.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

VRSIXMTL said:


> Minimal drone is just a resonator delete. I tried all set ups, I also put a ultra quiet resonator instead of the stock one and removed the muffler and found it was still unbearable, sounded cheap also, like an old beaten car, only passed 5000rpm it was ok and at idle.


Yes I tried the resonator delete, wasn't enough for me. I agree with the muffler removed no matter what was done to the resonator area it was too much. Exactly why I added a free flowing muffler in place of the stock muffler and the combination now seems to be pretty good. At least until doing anything forward of the resonator but I don't think much point in that until some tuning options are available.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Anybody add this yet?








Cargo Rear Storage Box Container fits Volkswagen VW Atlas 18-21 New | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Cargo Rear Storage Box Container fits Volkswagen VW Atlas 18-21 New at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

Imported a Teramont



Have a good laugh today and add your own caption!






















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

Since VW decided not to include Homelink on 2021+ I had to add the frameless, compass Homelink mirror. I added the door puddle logo lights as well. They actually show up pretty well even in bright conditions. Are they dorky? Kind of.


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

Found a white non-R-Line on autotrader to use as a template car to get a visual representation of our Atlas with some Trenton wheels on it. Really funny too because this Atlas had roof bars on like ours, was just missing the fender 4motion badges, chrome mirror covers, hood lettering and the painted air dam surround and it would really show what our Atlas will look like when I can finally pull the trigger on some Trenton wheels. So without further ado and with the help of MS Paint, I give you our Atlas LOL!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Nothing super exciting but my little girl helped me install LEDs for the reverse lights. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

When I traded in the Tig, popped off the Dynamic Center Caps with custom Kliiwerks German Flag vinyl and installed on the Atlas. 










And yes I know dirty but we’ve gotten half a foot of snow here. 

Looks better during the day and not at night in poor garage lighting. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SRTopDog (Jun 22, 2016)

mr_atlanta2kx said:


> Got the roof bars from the dealer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How's the wind noise?

SB


----------



## SRTopDog (Jun 22, 2016)

bboshart said:


> Since VW decided not to include Homelink on 2021+ I had to add the frameless, compass Homelink mirror. I added the door puddle logo lights as well. They actually show up pretty well even in bright conditions. Are they dorky? Kind of.
> 
> View attachment 62632
> 
> ...


What is involved with the puddle lights? I like them alot....Our Subaru Legacy 3.6R has them and I dig them....may be cheesy but I like 'em.

SB


----------



## SRTopDog (Jun 22, 2016)

Just today had the dealer make good on their promise to install the 21" Braselton wheel and tire package along with the Homelink mirror with compass. Good day, very good day!


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

SRTopDog said:


> What is involved with the puddle lights? I like them alot....Our Subaru Legacy 3.6R has them and I dig them....may be cheesy but I like 'em.
> 
> SB


I wish I had a DIY for you but my Atlas came with factory door warning/puddle lights. These were a simple 30 second pop out, pop in affair.

I did add the wiring and lights to all four of my doors on my MKVI R. While tedious, they were not difficult to install. Purchase or make the pigtail which consisted of two wires, pins on one end and the plug on the other. Pull the door cards, remove the connector from your door control module, disassemble it and plug in the pigtail. Then code the door module with VCDS. The scariest part was removing the door panels from a brand new car.


----------



## SRTopDog (Jun 22, 2016)

bboshart said:


> I wish I had a DIY for you but my Atlas came with factory door warning/puddle lights. These were a simple 30 second pop out, pop in affair.
> 
> I did add the wiring and lights to all four of my doors on my MKVI R. While tedious, they were not difficult to install. Purchase or make the pigtail which consisted of two wires, pins on one end and the plug on the other. Pull the door cards, remove the connector from your door control module, disassemble it and plug in the pigtail. Then code the door module with VCDS. The scariest part was removing the door panels from a brand new car.


So if mine already has puddle lights it is very simple? Just buy the parts and then what?

SB


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

SRTopDog said:


> So if mine already has puddle lights it is very simple? Just buy the parts and then what?
> 
> SB


They just unclip from the door and unplug them. I didn’t even need a trim tool to remove. I just used my fingers. I believe I pried from the top of the light, then swiveled them down. Literally the easiest part on the car to swap out. 

The parts I purchased were OEM from the dealer. They were the only ones I could find with the new VW logo that matched all the logos on my ‘21.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

SRTopDog said:


> Just today had the dealer make good on their promise to install the 21" Braselton wheel and tire package along with the Homelink mirror with compass. Good day, very good day!
> View attachment 68638


Love these wheels, looks great! Would love to see how they look on my Fontana Red 2018 SEL R-Line, but I can't really justify the cost.


----------



## SRTopDog (Jun 22, 2016)

bboshart said:


> They just unclip from the door and unplug them. I didn’t even need a trim tool to remove. I just used my fingers. I believe I pried from the top of the light, then swiveled them down. Literally the easiest part on the car to swap out.
> 
> The parts I purchased were OEM from the dealer. They were the only ones I could find with the new VW logo that matched all the logos on my ‘21.


Do you have the VW OEM part number for the lights?

SB


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

SRTopDog said:


> Do you have the VW OEM part number for the lights?
> 
> SB


2021 Volkswagen Atlas SEL Premium Sport Utility 3.6L V6 A/T AWD Vw logo front door led puddle light - 000052120C - Genuine Volkswagen Accessory


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

SRTopDog said:


> Just today had the dealer make good on their promise to install the 21" Braselton wheel and tire package along with the Homelink mirror with compass. Good day, very good day!
> View attachment 68638
> View attachment 68639


Looks great! I have the slightly older twin, the wheels really make the vehicle. Enjoy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EuroDriver03 (Jan 4, 2017)

Tru3630 said:


> Got busy with some 3M vinyl this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man, you're making me want to blackout my wife's grill


----------



## nolan22 (Nov 17, 2020)

Tru3630 said:


> Got busy with some 3M vinyl this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What 3M color did you use? How much did you need? What size wheels/tires are those?


----------



## Duberday123 (Feb 16, 2021)

After 9 years of leaving vw... today I came back to my roots....








ended up with the sel r line... couldn’t be happier


----------



## Harrybinh (Sep 21, 2017)

Bought and installed Michelin wipers from Costco. Worked right out of the box w included adapters
Best $16 spent 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

SRTopDog said:


> Just today had the dealer make good on their promise to install the 21" Braselton wheel and tire package along with the Homelink mirror with compass. Good day, very good day!
> View attachment 68638
> View attachment 68639


looks great.
VW should offer the Braselton Wheels as an option for the SELP Atlas


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

Picked up a new 2021.5 SEL R Line. Racing Green with Mauro Brown interior. Was going to go with Tourmaline Blue with Shetland but the interior has almost no contrasting colors which we were looking for. Within the first 2 hours I added the current VW/Thule cross bar setup (VW PN - 3CN071151B) and a new Thule Motion XT Alpine ski box (Rack Attack Boston). Both of those easy enough to install by myself. Sunroof clears the box clamps, still might adjust the bars back an inch but nice to keep that operation. 
So far, so good. Was looking at a Palisade which is objectively better in features, power, mpgs, warranty and interior materials but the looks, color combo and single, large sunroof (vs dual set up in Palisade) and discounts sealed the deal. Had to stalk and wait out this color, still pretty rare. Ended at 13.2% off of MSRP (including current $500 President's Day incentive) and 0.9% finance for the balance. Could maybe do a bit better on price but felt good with it and got an amount I was happy with for the trade.


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

That looks really nice. It adds much needed color to the interior. I wish VW would offer leather seats in brown so I could have gotten that in the SEL-P.

Boring day today. Just coded some stuff with VCDS:

AUTO fan speed displayed
Comfort closing via remote (open is already enabled)
Heartbeat engine button
Teardrop front wiper
When I get the time, I'll go through the list of things to disable the 'in motion' limitation of the MIB3.


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

bboshart said:


> That looks really nice. It adds much needed color to the interior. I wish VW would offer leather seats in brown so I could have gotten that in the SEL-P.
> 
> Boring day today. Just coded some stuff with VCDS:
> 
> ...


Yeah, we were going to go with SEL-P but didn't think the upgrades were worth the extra $3-4k and the brown interior in the P has black on the sides of the seats. The P with Shetland looks better, the gray they add to the side of the seats helps that interior color but happy with the non-P and brown. Will likely add in the $300 Cerwin Vega sub that fits in the spare tire soon to add some low end punch but really not needed for normal listening, at least for me since this isn't mine, it is my wife's.
Edit: changed RF to Cerwin Vega


----------



## SRTopDog (Jun 22, 2016)

Love that color combo in and out. We drove a Premium R-line with captains chairs in the Mauro/Black and they really need to offer the full Mauro in the Prem R-line, especially with that Racing Green...I never ran across any Racing Green in stock with a bench. But I would have definitely considered owning one with that color outside, full Mauro, and a bench inside. 

SB


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

mtbsteve said:


> Picked up a new 2021.5 SEL R Line. Racing Green with Mauro Brown interior. Was going to go with Tourmaline Blue with Shetland but the interior has almost no contrasting colors which we were looking for. Within the first 2 hours I added the current VW/Thule cross bar setup (VW PN - 3CN071151B) and a new Thule Motion XT Alpine ski box (Rack Attack Boston). Both of those easy enough to install by myself. Sunroof clears the box clamps, still might adjust the bars back an inch but nice to keep that operation.
> So far, so good. Was looking at a Palisade which is objectively better in features, power, mpgs, warranty and interior materials but the looks, color combo and single, large sunroof (vs dual set up in Palisade) and discounts sealed the deal. Had to stalk and wait out this color, still pretty rare. Ended at 13.2% off of MSRP (including current $500 President's Day incentive) and 0.9% finance for the balance. Could maybe do a bit better on price but felt good with it and got an amount I was happy with for the trade.
> View attachment 70004
> View attachment 70006
> ...


This has to be without a doubt the nicest spec'd Atlas I have ever seen. Points for it being green which I think looks incredible, also the interior fits perfectly for the earthy color tones paired with the green, bonus because it is an R-Line and has Braselton wheels probably the nicest OEM Wheel for the Atlas. I wish I was buying for overall specs as opposed to best deal when we got ours. I love white vehicles and am very happy with our Atlas but this is like the absolute perfect spec for this vehicle in my personal opinion. So to summarize, DAYUM!


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

mtbsteve said:


> Picked up a new 2021.5 SEL R Line. Racing Green with Mauro Brown interior. Was going to go with Tourmaline Blue with Shetland but the interior has almost no contrasting colors which we were looking for. Within the first 2 hours I added the current VW/Thule cross bar setup (VW PN - 3CN071151B) and a new Thule Motion XT Alpine ski box (Rack Attack Boston). Both of those easy enough to install by myself. Sunroof clears the box clamps, still might adjust the bars back an inch but nice to keep that operation.
> So far, so good. Was looking at a Palisade which is objectively better in features, power, mpgs, warranty and interior materials but the looks, color combo and single, large sunroof (vs dual set up in Palisade) and discounts sealed the deal. Had to stalk and wait out this color, still pretty rare. Ended at 13.2% off of MSRP (including current $500 President's Day incentive) and 0.9% finance for the balance. Could maybe do a bit better on price but felt good with it and got an amount I was happy with for the trade.
> View attachment 70004
> View attachment 70006
> ...





SixEVANeight said:


> This has to be without a doubt the nicest spec'd Atlas I have ever seen. Points for it being green which I think looks incredible, also the interior fits perfectly for the earthy color tones paired with the green, bonus because it is an R-Line and has Braselton wheels probably the nicest OEM Wheel for the Atlas. I wish I was buying for overall specs as opposed to best deal when we got ours. I love white vehicles and am very happy with our Atlas but this is like the absolute perfect spec for this vehicle in my personal opinion. So to summarize, DAYUM!



Agreed - you killed it with the colors, wheels, and trim choices. I like the looks and relative rarity of our Fortana Red over Shetland SEL R-Line but if I did it over again today, your car is exactly what I'd get. 

What is the RF sub that you mentioned?


----------



## Ianfresh (Feb 19, 2021)

New here. 2018 atlas se 4motion v6. Family hauler, sitting on 20’s audi q7 replicas. +30 offset, 255/50/r20 

wanting to either go for a lift and bigger tires with smaller rims as i live close to the great northern canadian bush. Or lower it and keep the current setup. What do you think🤔


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

Ianfresh said:


> New here. 2018 atlas se 4motion v6. Family hauler, sitting on 20’s audi q7 replicas. +30 offset, 255/50/r20
> 
> wanting to either go for a lift and bigger tires with smaller rims as i live close to the great northern canadian bush. Or lower it and keep the current setup. What do you think🤔
> View attachment 70230
> ...


First off, nice ride, never seen that color before! Hard to say what the best route is for the rig, it looks nice as is and you could always class it up and keep in on the more luxury side but I can see it getting some meaty shoes and being more of an off roader too. I lean more to the daily vehicle with OEM+ upgrades myself and although these werent made to be offroaders they are certainly capable. Whatever you decide to do, just run with it and have fun modding!


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

Does anyone have any idea what the name of the 20" wheels on the 2021 SEL-P Atlas are or their part number? Thanks in advance

*PIC FOR REFERENCE:*


----------



## 2011CWGTI (Apr 16, 2011)

mtbsteve said:


> Picked up a new 2021.5 SEL R Line. Racing Green with Mauro Brown interior. Was going to go with Tourmaline Blue with Shetland but the interior has almost no contrasting colors which we were looking for. Within the first 2 hours I added the current VW/Thule cross bar setup (VW PN - 3CN071151B) and a new Thule Motion XT Alpine ski box (Rack Attack Boston). Both of those easy enough to install by myself. Sunroof clears the box clamps, still might adjust the bars back an inch but nice to keep that operation.
> So far, so good. Was looking at a Palisade which is objectively better in features, power, mpgs, warranty and interior materials but the looks, color combo and single, large sunroof (vs dual set up in Palisade) and discounts sealed the deal. Had to stalk and wait out this color, still pretty rare. Ended at 13.2% off of MSRP (including current $500 President's Day incentive) and 0.9% finance for the balance. Could maybe do a bit better on price but felt good with it and got an amount I was happy with for the trade.
> View attachment 70004
> View attachment 70006
> ...


 How do you like the box? I'm been looking for one to fit 4 snowboards and gear.


----------



## Muh_tdi (Mar 8, 2019)

Went to the dealer to buy some 18” prisma wheels for the wife’s 2019 Tiguan... left with a brand new leftover 2020 cross sport 4mo... $32,000 for some atlas wheels 🤪.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

SixEVANeight said:


> First off, nice ride, never seen that color before!


That was the 2018 only "Titanium Beige" and it was *very* short lived....pretty rare color


----------



## bbredstang (Apr 1, 2008)

Ianfresh said:


> New here. 2018 atlas se 4motion v6. Family hauler, sitting on 20’s audi q7 replicas. +30 offset, 255/50/r20
> 
> wanting to either go for a lift and bigger tires with smaller rims as i live close to the great northern canadian bush. Or lower it and keep the current setup. What do you think🤔
> View attachment 70230
> ...


Love the color/rim combo! I would switch to an all terrain tire with or without a lift. I personally think they really round out the look of the Atlas.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

SixEVANeight said:


> Does anyone have any idea what the name of the 20" wheels on the 2021 SEL-P Atlas are or their part number? Thanks in advance
> 
> *PIC FOR REFERENCE:*
> View attachment 70348


The ones without black accents:

20" Angled Split 5 Spoke Wheel -- *3CM601025A8Z8 *













$285 MSRP (can be had for less if you shop around)

*With black accents -- 3CM601025CFZZ *(You'd want to verify before you'd buy -- Can't find any photos linked to that part number, but I'm 99% sure that's right)

*$437 MSRP








*


----------



## Xshot (May 10, 2018)

Finished installing my Yakima JetStream crossbars and my OEM VW roof cargo box this morning. Cargo box is Titanium Metallic, which is discontinued. Found it on Craigslist for pennies on the dollar last week.


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

mhjett said:


> Agreed - you killed it with the colors, wheels, and trim choices. I like the looks and relative rarity of our Fortana Red over Shetland SEL R-Line but if I did it over again today, your car is exactly what I'd get.
> 
> What is the RF sub that you mentioned?


I mis-typed, I meant CV for Cerwin Vega. Spare tire mounted subwoofer, similar to the way the Fender sub is mounted in the Premium trim.
Here is a link to another post regarding this sub.








Spare tire subwoofer by Cerwin-Vega 🔥🔥


So we have a se/tech we added the Cerwin-Vega spare tire subwoofer and it’s 💯💯🔥🔥🔥 it blows the fender out of the water. Sub was $300 on amazon and a $17 wiring kit




www.vwatlasforum.com


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

2011CWGTI said:


> How do you like the box? I'm been looking for one to fit 4 snowboards and gear.


The Thule Motion XT Alpine worked great. I think it will work with 4 snowboards. I just had 2 adult and 2 kids pairs of skis. There should be enough room and enough height to get 4 in. I picked this over the slightly smaller Pulse Alpine since this should fit more gear so if I want to bring others along there should be no problem. This is my first box so it was great getting the gear out of the car. It is high off the ground and somewhat hard to get to it so it is nice that it opens on both sides. I was able to get it from one side but had to stretch fully to reach and I am tall. For reference, the K2s in the back are 184 cm and had room to spare front and back. With just 4 in the car I had no need to put anything else in. I went with this over the other Motion XT boxes due to the lower height/more width which might not work for everyone but for the primary purpose of carrying skis, it is perfect. Might use it in the summer for travel too, would easily hold some duffle bags or other items. Hate when things are packed so high I can't see out of the back.


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

mhjett said:


> The ones without black accents:
> 
> 20" Angled Split 5 Spoke Wheel -- *3CM601025A8Z8 *
> 
> ...



Thanks for your efforts, I will have to keep my eyes peeled to see if I can find a cross referenced photo to confirm!


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

Installed the ECS VR6 Intake. Very simple install. Had to reuse the stock TB intake hose due to the wrong one being sent. Spoke to them and the correct one is on its way. They took care of it immediately so pretty happy. As for the intake itself; it sounds awesome. I also did the resonator delete and the combination is awesome. It feels a bit peppier too; though I’m sure they’re not huge gains. My intention was to make the family hauler more fun and I’m very happy with the outcome.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

^ I bet the intake and resonator delete combo sound pretty great. Which resonator delete pipe did you go with? I have the ECS pipe just sitting in the box waiting for me to find the time to install it...


----------



## 2011CWGTI (Apr 16, 2011)

bgc996 said:


> Installed the ECS VR6 Intake. Very simple install. Had to reuse the stock TB intake hose due to the wrong one being sent. Spoke to them and the correct one is on its way. They took care of it immediately so pretty happy. As for the intake itself; it sounds awesome. I also did the resonator delete and the combination is awesome. It feels a bit peppier too; though I’m sure they’re not huge gains. My intention was to make the family hauler more fun and I’m very happy with the outcome.
> View attachment 71017


Looks great? Does it drone at all with the res deleted? Mines a family hauler also and don’t want it to drone in the cabin.


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

mhjett said:


> ^ I bet the intake and resonator delete combo sound pretty great. Which resonator delete pipe did you go with? I have the ECS pipe just sitting in the box waiting for me to find the time to install it...


I went with the ECS one also. Super easy and well worth it. You will be happy when you get it done. 



2011CWGTI said:


> Looks great? Does it drone at all with the res deleted? Mines a family hauler also and don’t want it to drone in the cabin.


No drone at all! I was concerned it would be an issue but happy to report there is none. My wife loves the way it sounds now. Also FWIW; she drove it tonight for the first time since I installed the intake and she immediately said she felt it was quicker.


----------



## 2011CWGTI (Apr 16, 2011)

Did you consider the afe intake? Not sure how I like the open design but is enclosed once the hood is shut. Just seems weird to me. Thanks for all the feedback!


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

Does anyone know if it is possible to code or use OBDEleven to set the DRL to be amber and then simply flash when turning? I know the new top trim Kia Telluride has amber DRL's and they really stand out and I have seen a few pictures of guys with an Atlas's and they snag a photo with their hazard lights on so it looks like it in the photo but I want to set it permanently. Any tips or anyone who actually has done this, post up a how to/pics!


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

Pic for reference of how nice it can look

Stolen from an Atlas IG page:


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

If I missed it my apologies, but didn’t find anything when I tried to search. Has anyone installed or seen dynamic side wing turn signals? I had them on my 2019 Tiguan, but don’t see any available when searching the usual spots. 

Would love to have this on the Atlas like I had on the Tig. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> If I missed it my apologies, but didn’t find anything when I tried to search. Has anyone installed or seen dynamic side wing turn signals? I had them on my 2019 Tiguan, but don’t see any available when searching the usual spots.
> 
> Would love to have this on the Atlas like I had on the Tig.
> 
> ...


I have been looking too for a while now and still no dice

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea that looks to be the case. Considering it’s seen as a family hauler not much in way of mods. Eventually the Tiguan did pick up, but don’t see that happening for the Atlas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

2011CWGTI said:


> Looks great? Does it drone at all with the res deleted? Mines a family hauler also and don’t want it to drone in the cabin.





bgc996 said:


> I went with the ECS one also. Super easy and well worth it. You will be happy when you get it done.
> 
> 
> 
> No drone at all! I was concerned it would be an issue but happy to report there is none. My wife loves the way it sounds now. Also FWIW; she drove it tonight for the first time since I installed the intake and she immediately said she felt it was quicker.


Sweet! Can also confirm no drone as well, and wife approved. I'm tempted on the intake, I did the drop in filter awhile back. You're the first I've seen install that intake, I started a thread on it a few weeks ago: ECS Atlas VR6 Luft-Technik Intake


----------



## EuroDriver03 (Jan 4, 2017)

I dropped an AFE panel air filter and .:R Line pedals into the family hauler over the weekend. Looking at Neuspeed RSE103's and sport springs next.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]EuroDriver03 [/mention]do you like the aFe filter? I’ve done K&N at times for drop ins. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VwSiTo (Jul 2, 2005)

Deleted


----------



## VwSiTo (Jul 2, 2005)

SRTopDog said:


> Just today had the dealer make good on their promise to install the 21" Braselton wheel and tire package along with the Homelink mirror with compass. Good day, very good day!
> View attachment 68638
> View attachment 68639


Would you happen to know the part number for mirror?


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

VwSiTo said:


> Would you happen to know the part number for mirror?


It’s on the VW parts website here. You can find them for a lot less than MSRP from online dealers. Or if you are lucky your local dealer offers a discount.


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

EuroDriver03 said:


> I dropped an AFE panel air filter and .:R Line pedals into the family hauler over the weekend. Looking at Neuspeed RSE103's and sport springs next.


I have the pro dry filter in the back of our Atlas right now, just need to get a few minutes to drop it in. I too put in the R-Line style pedals and they are really nice. I just wish I would have gotten the matching rest pedal too. I know the R-Line does not have it that way but it looks off to have it just be black. I also found a really nice steering wheel R-Line emblem on Amazon that is metal and looks really nice on the wheel if you are interested in R-Line bits 



Amazon.com


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

SixEVANeight said:


> I also found a really nice steering wheel R-Line emblem on Amazon that is metal and looks really nice on the wheel if you are interested in R-Line bits
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com


A metal sticker projectile on your airbag 🤦‍♂️

EDIT: saw the circle pic and thought it covered the VW logo. Phew.


----------



## camaroz1985 (Mar 2, 2020)

bboshart said:


> A metal sticker projectile on your airbag 🤦‍♂️


Bottom of the steering wheel is not where the airbag is located...


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

camaroz1985 said:


> Bottom of the steering wheel is not where the airbag is located...


See edited comment above. I’ve seen some pretty dumb things people put on their steering wheels.


----------



## camaroz1985 (Mar 2, 2020)

bboshart said:


> See edited comment above. I’ve seen some pretty dumb things people put on their steering wheels.


Agreed, and I can see why you would assume the worst (I have seen other forums where people want to add emblems to the center of the wheel/airbag.)

While not something I am interested in (I have a personal vendetta against all badges/emblems), at least this one isn't dangerous.


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

Idk why everyone is so flustered by items on the steering wheel! This is a picture of my steering wheel 🥴


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Just dropped in the aFe Power Pro Dry air filter, came a day earlier. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

SixEVANeight said:


> I have the pro dry filter in the back of our Atlas right now, just need to get a few minutes to drop it in. I too put in the R-Line style pedals and they are really nice. I just wish I would have gotten the matching rest pedal too. I know the R-Line does not have it that way but it looks off to have it just be black. I also found a really nice steering wheel R-Line emblem on Amazon that is metal and looks really nice on the wheel if you are interested in R-Line bits
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com


I installed this foot rest pedal cover to compliment the R-Line style pedals I installed this past summer.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EuroDriver03 (Jan 4, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]EuroDriver03 [/mention]do you like the aFe filter? I’ve done K&N at times for drop ins.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've used aFe a few times, never had an issue. I got a dry filter this time so I don't have to oil it, we'll see how I like this one.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Got the ACC error issue that was introduced after the last ECM update resolved today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2011CWGTI (Apr 16, 2011)

is it the ACC on with auto start error? If so, what was the fix?


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

Got it back from the dealer after a month. I took it in for the second catalytic converter recall. When I dropped it off, the service writer asked if there was anything else I wanted them to look at. I casually mentioned that the pano roof leaks occasionally. That turned into new headliner and carpet. I guess it had been leaking more than we knew.

After spending a month with a base model Tiguan, I grew to appreciate the quality of the Atlas. It never felt so big before, though. Jumped from the Tiguan to the Atlas and the difference is huge. The Tiguan was so easy to drive and I got 30 mpg almost everywhere I drove. That 2.0t is so buzzy though.

The Atlas is my wife's car, so back to the R32 tomorrow.


----------



## Xshot (May 10, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Got the ACC error issue that was introduced after the last ECM update resolved today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Explain please....???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

After the last ECM software update late last year if you used remote start and then while driving used ACC, ACC would work for a few seconds and then would deactivate. If you have OBD11 or VCDS you’d see an error in the 01 and 13 module. The work around until the software release as suggested by VW was to turn off ACC before using remote start or pull over turn off your Atlas and then turn it back on to clear the errors. 

Here’s the 01 module fault you’d receive:










No CEL comes on, but if you have Driving Assistance screen up on your Digital Dash and tried to use ACC after the error, you get Error ACC to show up on the dash briefly. 










VW released a software update within the past week to fix the issue and brings the ECM software version from 9970 to 9971. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2011CWGTI said:


> is it the ACC on with auto start error? If so, what was the fix?


Software update to the ECM. Taking the software version from 9970 to 9971. No more Error ACC after using remote start. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xshot (May 10, 2018)

This is great news. About time. My dealership told me "it must be a loose connection somewhere. It didn't do it for us to it's fixed now." AKA, we don't know, and we're liars. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Make sure you have the driving assistant screen up and have them make a second attempt to use ACC when on the test drive after using remote start to see the verbiage on the screen. Let them know also that fault codes will appear in 01 and 13 only when ACC is used after remote start is used. I told my dealer that VW was aware and that the workaround is to turn off ACC when exiting the vehicle or to pull over to turn the car off and back on per VW. I also told them I found that if you turned off ACC and back on after remote start but before driving off that would also prevent the error. The TSB I’ve seen on the VWAtlas forum by two others who got fix listed as 01-25-05 or 01-21-05, but I haven’t found those listed yet officially when searching online. My invoice lists no specific TSB, but the tech searched for a software update and applied taking the 01 from 9970 to 9971. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Received the same glitch with remote start and ACC, glad they have a fix, but not sure when I'll get back to the dealer to get an update. 


Anyone heard of a company with a hope of tuning this thing? Or even being able to access the ECM for self tuning.


----------



## 2011CWGTI (Apr 16, 2011)

Is there a repair order or TSB we can reference when brining to the stealership?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I’ve seen others report TSB 01-21-05 or 01-25-01. I have been unable to find TSB numbers when searching on NHTSA. It does take the software version of the ECM from 9970 to 9971. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Installed a Euroswitch and now waiting for a 194R to use the driver side reverse light as a rear fog. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghostin0hs (Oct 14, 2012)

Hey all, new to the Atlas group, long time vortex member. My wife and I spent months searching for this unicorn, none of the dealers in our area could get their hands on this model/package/color combo so we ended up buying from a dealer out of state and shipping it in to Colorado. These aren’t listed on vw.com as a trim option and a local dealer said there was less than a few hundred made and they were all sent to the east coast. So anyway here’s our 2021.5 SEL Premium R-Line in Pure White with Mauro Brown Interior and Captians Chairs!

Already started with a couple of mods:

Removed front license plate bracket and filled with bumper plugs
Installed bumperdillo, oem captains seat covers, and dynamic wheel center caps
Ceramic coated with Adam’s ceramic kit
Installed Thule Wingbar Evo and Motion XT XL cargo box
Next up:

Tint
Color match the cargo box
Wheels & Tires
Forge Lift Kit
ECS Intake

View attachment 73901









(not my pic)



















Cheers!🍺


----------



## Xshot (May 10, 2018)

ghostin0hs said:


> Hey all, new to the Atlas group, long time vortex member. My wife and I spent months searching for this unicorn, none of the dealers in our area could get their hands on this model/package/color combo so we ended up buying from a dealer out of state and shipping it in to Colorado. These aren’t listed on vw.com as a trim option and a local dealer said there was less than a few hundred made and they were all sent to the east coast. So anyway here’s our 2021.5 SEL Premium R-Line in Pure White with Mauro Brown Interior and Captians Chairs!
> 
> Already started with a couple of mods:
> 
> ...


That's the same interior color scheme as my wife's 2018 SEL-P. Very very rare! I didn't like it at first and she did. But now it's grown on me and it's awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

I wanted the SEL-P brown interior with captains from the start, when looking to buy the list got very short. 

Did my first oil change a little early with Liqui Moly 5w-40 Synthetic, filter looked great.


----------



## shijmus (Oct 8, 2018)

Added a 10 dollar chrome trim on rear bumper


----------



## Artikart (Nov 29, 2020)

2020 R Line SEL on Eibach springs. Blacked out chrome and emblems


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

shijmus said:


> Added a 10 dollar chrome trim on rear bumper
> View attachment 74663
> View attachment 74662


I was just looking into to doing this on ours for side molding on the lower doors and the rear but was worried the rear would be bumped out too far since the textured plastic piece that is their is almost flush with the rest of the bumper and the doors are almost recessed. Looks great and looks like it came from the factory with the chrome molding. Where did you get the molding and how does it apply? I assume just some 3M molding tape and how did you cut it off and make your angles near the fender well?


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

shijmus said:


> Added a 10 dollar chrome trim on rear bumper
> View attachment 74663
> View attachment 74662


Also curious as to the width of the molding? I have been meaning to take a measurement on the car to see how wide that space is but never had the chance to. Thanks a million


----------



## Artikart (Nov 29, 2020)

I actually had the dealer wrap it and dip the wheels in all matte black. Got it all into the final price of the vehicle. I'll have to take better pics. Eibach springs lowered the car about 1.5 inches all around. I also upgraded the sound by adding the JBL spare wheel sub. Sounds great. Won't win any competitions, but that's not what I'm wanting. I just want to hear and feel my music


----------



## shijmus (Oct 8, 2018)

your concern is valid, it definitely does not fit flush on the rear bumper. I got it from aliexpress, search chrome trim, there are tons of it, 25mm width is the right one, it has 3M on the back, the material is soft you can easily cut it with a scissor.
I have another 70$+ trim for the same rear bumper coming, not sure if I want to keep it or not. The expensive one might look better, but it has openings left for rear fog lights, it was designed for teramont not atlas.



SixEVANeight said:


> I was just looking into to doing this on ours for side molding on the lower doors and the rear but was worried the rear would be bumped out too far since the textured plastic piece that is their is almost flush with the rest of the bumper and the doors are almost recessed. Looks great and looks like it came from the factory with the chrome molding. Where did you get the molding and how does it apply? I assume just some 3M molding tape and how did you cut it off and make your angles near the fender well?


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

shijmus said:


> your concern is valid, it definitely does not fit flush on the rear bumper. I got it from aliexpress, search chrome trim, there are tons of it, 25mm width is the right one, it has 3M on the back, the material is soft you can easily cut it with a scissor.
> I have another 70$+ trim for the same rear bumper coming, not sure if I want to keep it or not. The expensive one might look better, but it has openings left for rear fog lights, it was designed for teramont not atlas.


Ok I have some 20 mm molding I found on eBay actually but if you say 25 mm is closer to the right sizing I will roll with that. I am sure the Teramont trim will fit more flush but then you will have those gaps as you said and do you really want it for the price you paid when the molding that is on the rig now is 7 times cheaper and looks dang near OEM?! Your call but I know I would roll with it as is. Can you send me some closer look detail shots in a PM when you get a chance? Would love to see how it is fitting on the bumper and how the ends look near the fender well. Thanks 🥃


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

We are supposed to have a whole 3 days with no rain so I had to give it a bath.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Anyone put in a center console organizer tray? If so, recommendations?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Anyone put in a center console organizer tray? If so, recommendations?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I took a thin piece of plastic and attached a velcro to it and all my stuff is on velcro attached to sides of the center console and inside part of the cover 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

The weather was finally nice so I washed it and took a picture. Very happy with how it’s coming together.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Zenia said:


> I took a thin piece of plastic and attached a velcro to it and all my stuff is on velcro attached to sides of the center console and inside part of the cover
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


Appreciate that, looking for a prefab model. I had one for the Tiguan. I’ve seen a standard drop in, curious of the fit and if there’s a prefer model. I’ve also seen some that have a USB connector that allows a USB cable to connect at the top of the insert and curious of how good the pass through is for those and if any issues?

Thanks for anyone that can help with suggestion and also any pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2011CWGTI (Apr 16, 2011)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Appreciate that, looking for a prefab model. I had one for the Tiguan. I’ve seen a standard drop in, curious of the fit and if there’s a prefer model. I’ve also seen some that have a USB connector that allows a USB cable to connect at the top of the insert and curious of how good the pass through is for those and if any issues?
> 
> Thanks for anyone that can help with suggestion and also any pics.
> 
> ...


I got this one. Fit and finish is excellent.
MECHCOS Compatible with fit for VW Volkswagen Atlas 2020 2019 2018 Center Console Organizer Armrest Storage Box Holder Container Divider Glove Pallet Tray https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07PJ7V75...abc_CS0Q06YRN7KDVKRQ368A?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

bgc996 said:


> The weather was finally nice so I washed it and took a picture. Very happy with how it’s coming together.
> 
> View attachment 74813


Is that Green Goblin emerald green!!??










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

bgc996 said:


> The weather was finally nice so I washed it and took a picture. Very happy with how it’s coming together.


Really like the wheel color, looks awesome. I have a Racing Green SEL R Line that is begging for a bath here with a few warm days coming up and no rain/snow for several days. Hope to get a base coat of protection on after a quick wash and clay.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2011CWGTI said:


> I got this one. Fit and finish is excellent.
> MECHCOS Compatible with fit for VW Volkswagen Atlas 2020 2019 2018 Center Console Organizer Armrest Storage Box Holder Container Divider Glove Pallet Tray https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07PJ7V75...abc_CS0Q06YRN7KDVKRQ368A?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


Thanks! Looks like this one is currently unavailable but will see who else might carry it.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

I have this one. Basically the same, slightly different layout. The only thing is that the way these trays all install it basically hangs from a lip that overlaps the edges of the center console. So when you close the lid it kind of pinches down on the lip You have to close the lid with a little bit more force to make it latch. That said, it is a game changer for the center console. It is so large and deep that there's no way to find anything in there without the tray. I also recommend the door handle inserts...it's a great place for passengers to put a phone or other small items (unfortunately if you have kids they think it is a personal trash receptacle).
Console Tray: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07JH659L7/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Door inserts: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07TF5PQCQ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]Tim K [/mention]thanks! Good to know, didn’t really have to force down when I had one with the Tiguan. I agree the center console is nice due to the size, but after a month of owning need something to find things quicker. 

I saw those and I have two little ones, so yes personal trash receptacles  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EuroDriver03 (Jan 4, 2017)

bgc996 said:


> The weather was finally nice so I washed it and took a picture. Very happy with how it’s coming together.


I can't tell, are your Neuspeeds 20's or 22's? What are the specs, wheels and tires?


----------



## EuroDriver03 (Jan 4, 2017)

Artikart said:


> 2020 R Line SEL on Eibach springs. Blacked out chrome and emblems
> View attachment 74671


Sitting nice, can't wait to get sport springs on my wife's Atlas.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]Tim K [/mention]thanks! Good to know, didn’t really have to force down when I had one with the Tiguan. I agree the center console is nice due to the size, but after a month of owning need something to find things quicker.
> 
> I saw those and I have two little ones, so yes personal trash receptacles
> 
> ...


They are very useful as personal trash receptacles.....provided the person using it also empties their receptacle. My little persons do not.


----------



## Xshot (May 10, 2018)

Got the ACC fixed. Finally!
TSB 01-25-05


----------



## CarniifeX (Aug 24, 2008)

bgc996 said:


> The weather was finally nice so I washed it and took a picture. Very happy with how it’s coming together.
> 
> View attachment 74813


Send me some more photos, please!

[email protected]


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

mtbsteve said:


> Really like the wheel color, looks awesome. I have a Racing Green SEL R Line that is begging for a bath here with a few warm days coming up and no rain/snow for several days. Hope to get a base coat of protection on after a quick wash and clay.


I’m in love with Racing Green. I was apprehensive at first but I’m so glad we decided to go with it.



EuroDriver03 said:


> I can't tell, are your Neuspeeds 20's or 22's? What are the specs, wheels and tires?


They are 22x10. Tires are Conti DWS’ 275 40. 




CarniifeX said:


> Send me some more photos, please!
> 
> [email protected]


I will get you some proper shots this week. Potato phone does this combo no justice.


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

Took advantage of the warm weather and removed the Thule ski box and did a quick just under 2 hour clean, clay and protectant application on all painted surfaces (inside doors, door jambs and under hood as well), wheels and exterior glass since I ran out of my bottle of Rain X I bought back in 2000! Will buy new Rain X since that stuff is awesome. Pic was taken after just applying to paint, not everything else mentioned. Clay did not remove much since the car is still new but figured it was worth a quick pass. Used the Turtle Wax Graphene Flex Wax spray. Applied it as if I was waxing on a clean, dry car to build a base coat, will just use the other methods on the bottle for maintenance during regular washing. 
The weekend work will be removing the cross bars, adding the VW mud flaps and dropping it off to get the rear washer fluid line replaced since it is leaking in the car, about a foot back from where the line connects to the third brake light to squirt the rear window.

Racing Green - was shining bright green until the sun was setting and it was in the shadow of the house next door, then it looks almost black, even more so in pictures than in person.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Installed a set of Scale coilovers this morning, threw some ECS spacers on as well while the wheels were off.


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

^^ that looks awesome!! How’s the ride so far? Is there still good shock travel or is it almost bottomed out?


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

bgc996 said:


> ^^ that looks awesome!! How’s the ride so far? Is there still good shock travel or is it almost bottomed out?


Good, more like my R and less like a minivan. Plenty left to go lower, these keep the same travel at any ride height. The ride height isn't set by the spring perch, the body is threaded and has a lower collar against the mount for height.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Nothing exciting but thanks [mention]Tim K [/mention]for the recommendation and impressed that these click right in, snug and no gaps. 


















No just waiting the center console tray and hopefully that shows up tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Hmmm those look handy.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea I’ve always felt like I could use a holder right there, especially for receipts or quickly putting my credit card there when in drive thrus, so I can quickly get drinks and food when traveling with the family. Fit is spot on, impressed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Brake fluid change at 30K/3 years. 1L of ATE 200 fluid. Took me about an hour. Pressure bleeder makes this v. simple.


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

Used it as a light duty tow vehicle today.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Test fit a used Porsche brake caliper. Bolted right up, good clearance all around. Just need to order new ones, lines and pads now.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Cleans up the cf nicely!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendrer (Dec 12, 2017)

I just blacked out the chrome on my black 2018 Atlas . . . .but I didn't black out the VW badges which I now regret. Where did you find yours? I have tried looking for black replacement badges but can only find Golf badges and not sure if the 130mm would fit -did you black them out yourself or replace them? I really want to black out my back trunk badge more than the front right now . . . 




f8al said:


> I hate chrome as a finish, and the atlas has far too much of it in my opinion, so i blacked mine out a couple months ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Behbehsmith (Feb 15, 2021)

Vivik said:


> Here's a few more pics of our Atlas at Fixxffest. Installed a Rola roof basket and had the hood wrapped.


what is your ET? and do you have tire poke outside the fender? Looks great!!!!!


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

skydaman said:


> Test fit a used Porsche brake caliper. Bolted right up, good clearance all around. Just need to order new ones, lines and pads now.
> 
> View attachment 75628


Which Porsche calipeta did you go with and you have part numbers for the front and back? Also what piston calipers are these?


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Frstrtdmac said:


> Which porch did you go with and you have part numbers for the front and back? Also what piston calipers are these?


Macan 4 piston. Have only looked into the fronts so far.


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

Well I did do wheels + tires on her... but selling the wheels and going a different direction

but here you go


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

skydaman said:


> Macan 4 piston. Have only looked into the fronts so far.


Happen to have the part number for those?


----------



## IvanBlock (Feb 22, 2021)

Filthy, but got the spacers, wheels and tires on. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Frstrtdmac said:


> Happen to have the part number for those?


Believe these are the numbers 95B-615-123-F and 95B-615-124-F. If you dont get take offs that come with lines then you will need the Macan lines as well. These would also allow you to run a bit larger rotor if you want a 340/345mm from a GTI or MK6 Golf R. But since my rotors are brand new I'm going to let them ride a bit.


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

skydaman said:


> Believe these are the numbers 95B-615-123-F and 95B-615-124-F. If you dont get take offs that come with lines then you will need the Macan lines as well. These would also allow you to run a bit larger rotor if you want a 340/345mm from a GTI or MK6 Golf R. But since my rotors are brand new I'm going to let them ride a bit.


Planning to buy brand new.. so lines are all that is needed? Is the electrical plug and play?


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Frstrtdmac said:


> Planning to buy brand new.. so lines are all that is needed? Is the electrical plug and play?


Electrical? Nothing electric on the brakes that I saw. If you mean the pad wear sensor you can use it, or not, depends on which pads you buy, doesnt make much difference either way.


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

skydaman said:


> Electrical? Nothing electric on the brakes that I saw. If you mean the pad wear sensor you can use it, or not, depends on which pads you buy, doesnt make much difference either way.


Ok perfect! Going to try to find some now


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Frstrtdmac said:


> Ok perfect! Going to try to find some now


I picked up the Z26-1001 pads to start as they come with pins, retainers, lube, etc everything for install. Heard mixed reviews, but the beauty of the caliper upgrade is super easy pad swaps. I painted the Porsche calipers gloss black, just waiting for a line to come in then I can install. Got some Pentosin LV Dot 4 to bleed the system after install. 

Looking forward to having these as they're the same Brembo calipers I installed on another car that had sliding calipers up front and it was a nice improvement in braking. Doing the OBD-11 Brake adaptation helps pedal feel as well, the Atlas is setup to have a high brake boost assist which makes for an odd feeling pedal. Moving it down to the level of a GTI (4) or even lower helps.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Saw this on the Golf IV R32 thread with what did you do and was wondering if anyone here ever swapped out the VW logo on their V6 engine? If so, where did you find one that fit? ECS didn’t seem to have any that would fit. I like the look of the blue logo over the black. Picture is of the old one in the owners hand, the blue is blurry in the background. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DibbleDUB (Sep 27, 2011)

Bought it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

Bought a 2021.5 SE Tech Package Tourmaline Blue Metallic, beige interior with panoramic sunroof. It's for my wife, so far love it! Brings us back to an all VW family.


----------



## officeboy (Mar 9, 2021)

Installed sub, tough work getting wires past the third row but I managed. New door speakers are up next.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

officeboy said:


> Installed sub, tough work getting wires past the third row but I managed. New door speakers are up next.


Nice, looks clean. Curious how that one compares to the one included with the Fender system, I believe the Fender is a 6.5" and the CV is 12". Stats show the CV unit is substantially heavier but part of that is having the amp built into it. 

I added a bit of damplifier pro near mine as some of that sheet metal in the tire well seems thin and I had a little rattle coming from the rear without it.


----------



## officeboy (Mar 9, 2021)

skydaman said:


> Nice, looks clean. Curious how that one compares to the one included with the Fender system, I believe the Fender is a 6.5" and the CV is 12". Stats show the CV unit is substantially heavier but part of that is having the amp built into it.
> 
> I added a bit of damplifier pro near mine as some of that sheet metal in the tire well seems thin and I had a little rattle coming from the rear without it.


It's also heavy because the whole thing is metal, I was surprised at how chunky it was, I suppose they want to be sure that it's ok if someone sets something heavy on it. It sounds good, but the door speakers are too boomy and this really makes it feel worse, fixing that up next weekend, then I'll do some tuning.


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

So did this today!
1. Replaced the horrible sounding horn
2. Look at them wheel lip moldings!


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

Frstrtdmac said:


> So did this today!
> 1. Replaced the horrible sounding horn
> 2. Look at them wheel lip moldings!


Looks great! Did you go with the older Atlas horn or something completely different? Looking to do this on mine as well.


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

mtbsteve said:


> Looks great! Did you go with the older Atlas horn or something completely different? Looking to do this on mine as well.


I replaced it with this: Wolo Big Bad Max Ultra Loud Air Horn 
I didn’t want to fuss with dual horns and to much electrical work. You do have to cut the factory plug off and use the relay, but it’s only 2 wires and a super simple install. It took longer to get the front grill off than installing the horn.
I found one of these on sale for $35 at harbor freight. Look up this on YouTube. The loudness is unreal!! + it doesn’t sound like a compact little car anymore.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

I was about to ask what was wrong with the horn, then thought back I don't think I have even used it.


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

skydaman said:


> I was about to ask what was wrong with the horn, then thought back I don't think I have even used it.


It has been discussed in other threads but the one they changed to for 2021 or 2021.5 models sounds like it is lifted out of a Beetle or small euro city car. While many won't care, I certainly think it does not match the size of vehicle, I certainly would not think that noise would come from the large and "manly" looking Atlas if someone was beeping at me. Based on some youtube videos, the pre-refresh '18-'19 horns are more normal sounding so they would potentially be an option or going third party like Frstrtdmac used.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

mtbsteve said:


> It has been discussed in other threads but the one they changed to for 2021 or 2021.5 models sounds like it is lifted out of a Beetle or small euro city car. While many won't care, I certainly think it does not match the size of vehicle, I certainly would not think that noise would come from the large and "manly" looking Atlas if someone was beeping at me. Based on some youtube videos, the pre-refresh '18-'19 horns are more normal sounding so they would potentially be an option or going third party like Frstrtdmac used.


Gotcha, my Atlas appears no bigger than an Outback now so maybe I lost some manliness.


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

https://www.amazon.com/Wolo-619-Big-Bad-Horn/dp/B008J151H4/ref=asc_df_B008J151H4/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=312462950315&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=6145983473402221139&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9033263&hvtargid=pla-627408201552&psc=1&tag=&ref=&adgrpid=70635887228&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvadid=312462950315&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=6145983473402221139&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9033263&hvtargid=pla-627408201552



see the demo..

it is very easy to hook up. It’s 2 wires..

The only thing you have to think about is the relay.. do you care about full horn sound all the time (parked) or just when it’s needed (driving, alarm, etc..)

mite just another route. I didn’t go the hella or Audi route cause the horns weren’t up to what this airhorn could produce.


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

skydaman said:


> Gotcha, my Atlas appears no bigger than an Outback now so maybe I lost some manliness.


Ha, yes, you are definitively lower. I don't think I would ever modify that much since it is my wife's car but I was definitely a fan of one of the first images you posted that took a little bit of the height away and likely made it drive a little nicer. I will definitely be following all that you do, real nice mods that actually update the car and improve on it unlike me wanting to swap a horn and add some factory mud flaps! I really like the Macan brake upgrade you did in your other thread, real nice.


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

Led interior lights:


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Converted the driver side reverse light to rear fog, similar to when I had the Tiguan. Order [mention]deAutoLED.com [/mention]reverse light and requested one of the reverse lights in red. 




















Very happy with the result and the passenger side is their white LED reverse light and it’s bright!

Also coded Dynamical low beam light late last night and appears to work as expected. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Converted the driver side reverse light to rear fog, similar to when I had the Tiguan. Order [mention]deAutoLED.com [/mention]reverse light and requested one of the reverse lights in red.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good. I wish the '21+ didn't have LEDs for reverse so I could do this. I miss this from my last Golf R when the weather sucks here (and it sucks a lot in the PNW).

Does anyone know of a place I could send in my tail and have them open it up and replace the white with red LEDs? I don't trust my soldering skills.


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Converted the driver side reverse light to rear fog, similar to when I had the Tiguan. Order [mention]deAutoLED.com [/mention]reverse light and requested one of the reverse lights in red.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does the dynamic low beam do? And what are the coats?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Dynamical low beam lights adjusts the output intensity when below the speed in which auto high beam would kick in. Using the light sensor it increases the lumen output. Nice alternative now that you can no longer lower the speed at which auto high beams works. 

Check my mod doc in about 10-15 minutes as I plan to update with OBD11 specific coding. It is in long coding under 4B, I believe Byte 11 off the top of my head if you’re using VCDS and you’ll see Dynamical_low_beam_lights. I had this enabled on my Tiguan and it helped on darker roads. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Dynamical low beam lights adjusts the output intensity when below the speed in which auto high beam would kick in. Using the light sensor it increases the lumen output. Nice alternative now that you can no longer lower the speed at which auto high beams works.
> 
> Check my mod doc in about 10-15 minutes as I plan to update with OBD11 specific coding. It is in long coding under 4B, I believe Byte 11 off the top of my head if you’re using VCDS and you’ll see Dynamical_low_beam_lights. I had this enabled on my Tiguan and it helped on darker roads.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the information, I’ll have to give it a try. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]moveingfaster [/mention] doc is updated.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]moveingfaster [/mention] doc is updated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Just changed mine, it was under long coding in 4B. Anything else I have to do to activate it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRSIXMTL (Sep 19, 2020)

Ordered the 21" Braseltons and the Eibach sport springs! 

This baby will look even better soon! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

moveingfaster said:


> Just changed mine, it was under long coding in 4B. Anything else I have to do to activate it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope you’re good to go. Initial testing appears functional. If you’re in a neighborhood that has poorly lit streets to no street lighting you’ll see a slight bump in output. When I’m back in VA, will test more on some roads I know it’s noticeable. You may also see that due to an increase in output the light travels a little farther than normal. This does not replace highway lights and that coding sure you can enable, but it doesn’t work since the MK1 Atlas lights are static. 

I did try intersection lights with route data, hoping it would activate fogs going through an intersection in lieu of cornering lights like I had in the Tiguan, but no dice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Nope you’re good to go. Initial testing appears functional. If you’re in a neighborhood that has poorly lit streets to no street lighting you’ll see a slight bump in output. When I’m back in VA, will test more on some roads I know it’s noticeable. You may also see that due to an increase in output the light travels a little farther than normal. This does not replace highway lights and that coding sure you can enable, but it doesn’t work since the MK1 Atlas lights are static.
> 
> I did try intersection lights with route data, hoping it would activate fogs going through an intersection in lieu of cornering lights like I had in the Tiguan, but no dice.
> 
> ...


Thank you again for all your help. 

Paul 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Anyone put PPF like STEK’s DynoShield over their front VW logo that houses the radar? If so, any issues and pictures? I’ve done Badgeskins front emblem before with no issues, so I shouldn’t expect any, just wanted to make sure since I hope to get the Atlas tinted next weekend. 

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

I have a Maryland Logo over front emblem for almost a year and no problem at all

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## shijmus (Oct 8, 2018)

how much paint did you use?



loco1228 said:


> I ordered the paint from Touch Up Paint and repair | AutomotiveTouchup. They match it 100%. Painting plastic requires a bit more prep and it won't have the same finish as metal, but still has a good finish. They have spray paint cans which works great as well if you don't have a paint gun which I actually used their spray cans on this job.


----------



## shijmus (Oct 8, 2018)

fitting is not great, but I’ve never taken a close look after installation


















SixEVANeight said:


> Ok I have some 20 mm molding I found on eBay actually but if you say 25 mm is closer to the right sizing I will roll with that. I am sure the Teramont trim will fit more flush but then you will have those gaps as you said and do you really want it for the price you paid when the molding that is on the rig now is 7 times cheaper and looks dang near OEM?! Your call but I know I would roll with it as is. Can you send me some closer look detail shots in a PM when you get a chance? Would love to see how it is fitting on the bumper and how the ends look near the fender well. Thanks 🥃


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

First oil and filter change. Added 5.8qt and it was showing on low but took it for a spin, got the oil to the operational temp and then checked it again later and it was full. Looks like fresh and cold oil takes much much longer to get into the oil pan so when you do your first oil change, make sure you will not over fill like I was going to do.


----------



## officeboy (Mar 9, 2021)

Yesterday but I was done too late for any good pictures. Full wrap in Avery satin Dark Basalt, we were going to chrome delete but since the color was so dark I thought that might be too much. I'll probably do one side and see how it looks in the future.




















Oh and anyone taken off the rear door handles without having to pull the door panels and reach inside the door? Not sure how you could hook that little clip without a pretty specialized tool.


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

Washed, waxed, blacked out some chrome and added some B,C, and D pillar covers as the existing pillars just looked weather worn to me.


----------



## officeboy (Mar 9, 2021)

arkitect06 said:


> Washed, waxed, blacked out some chrome and added some B,C, and D pillar covers as the existing pillars just looked weather worn to me.


Dat Shine!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

arkitect06 said:


> Washed, waxed, blacked out some chrome and added some B,C, and D pillar covers as the existing pillars just looked weather worn to me.


Nice! I like the look of the yellow film on the fogs. Did you upgrade the fogs to LEDs or still running stock? Also, who’s the film manufacturer for the fog lenses?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Nice! I like the look of the yellow film on the fogs. Did you upgrade the fogs to LEDs or still running stock? Also, who’s the film manufacturer for the fog lenses?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks all! I did change the fog light to a yellow LED along with the film.
Film manufacturer: Headlight Armor









18-20 Volkswagen Atlas Fog Light Protection Film Kit


Accessorize your Volkswagen Atlas while protecting your fog lights with our durable adhesive backed film covers. Designed to fit your 2018, 2019 or 2020 Volkswagen Atlas



www.headlightarmor.com


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Nice! I like the look of the yellow film on the fogs. Did you upgrade the fogs to LEDs or still running stock? Also, who’s the film manufacturer for the fog lenses?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed, the yellow fog lights really stand out. Beginning in 2021, the Atlas (Teramont) made the foglights integrated into the headlights. It is a cleaner look, but I still prefer the separate fog lights.

🍺


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]arkitect06 [/mention]looks great! Thanks for the link, much appreciated! Find the yellow bulb with yellow tint gives a better look when on at night or inclement weather?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]arkitect06 [/mention]looks great! Thanks for the link, much appreciated! Find the yellow bulb with yellow tint gives a better look when on at night or inclement weather?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Installed white LED first but just thought yellow would change up the look a little. Definitely gives a little different yellow color to the fog lights. Still bright though.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Looks great! Thanks for the quick responses!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Converted the driver side reverse light to rear fog, similar to when I had the Tiguan. Order [mention]deAutoLED.com [/mention]reverse light and requested one of the reverse lights in red.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## officeboy (Mar 9, 2021)

Upgraded front speakers, a little quieter but a lot more clarity.






Morell Maximo 6 







Exact size fit for the tweeters







And a little JB to hold them in.


----------



## EuroDriver03 (Jan 4, 2017)

officeboy said:


> Yesterday but I was done too late for any good pictures. Full wrap in Avery satin Dark Basalt, we were going to chrome delete but since the color was so dark I thought that might be too much. I'll probably do one side and see how it looks in the future.
> View attachment 79390
> View attachment 79388
> View attachment 79389
> ...


This looks awesome! Love the color and choice of satin finish. If you don't mind me asking, how much did the full wrap cost?


----------



## officeboy (Mar 9, 2021)

EuroDriver03 said:


> This looks awesome! Love the color and choice of satin finish. If you don't mind me asking, how much did the full wrap cost?


The full roll of wrap ($750 with 2 day shipping), about $300 in cool tools for my brother, and a smoked brisket.  I think it would normally cost about 2500 for the install though. So $3500ish all done.


----------



## Xshot (May 10, 2018)

officeboy said:


> The full roll of wrap ($750 with 2 day shipping), about $300 in cool tools for my brother, and a smoked brisket.  I think it would normally cost about 2500 for the install though. So $3500ish all done.


What's the usual life expectancy for something like that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## officeboy (Mar 9, 2021)

My brother says 3-5 years depending on wear and storage (garage or outdoor)

From Avery Dennison SW 900 Satin Wrap Vinyl | FELLERS


> Avery Satin Colors (except ColorFlow) have an expected outdoor life of 10 years with limited warranty
> Avery ColorFlow (Shad Shifting) colors have an expected outdoor life of 4 years with limited warranty
> 2 year outdoor durability horizontal
> Clean removability up to 4 years


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

Wash, claybar, two coats of Griots Ceramic Wax. I think my Atlas is now ready for summer ;-)


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

By Griot's ceramic wax, you mean the green stuff you spray on? How long does it last?

Looks great, by the way.


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

Yes, 3 in 1 ceramic wax. I can’t say how long it lasts because it hasn’t rained and I applied it a couple of days ago but it collects a lot of dust and is so slick to the touch so I know it works. The last product I used lasted about 4 months and this is supposed to be better 🤞🏼


----------



## Xshot (May 10, 2018)

I thought ceramic was supposed to last a couple years?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

This is hybrid so it is not true ceramic. True ceramic costs a lot more and requires more than just a claybar before it goes on. This is a cheap and quick alternative that will give you similar effect but for a much shorter period of time.


----------



## Medik101 (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Xshot (May 10, 2018)

Medik101 said:


> View attachment 80329
> View attachment 80333
> View attachment 80334
> View attachment 80336


How's it sound


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Finally got her tinted!

Windshield, Panoramic Sunroof, Rear Window and rear passenger windows - AirBlue80 

Front Windows - Llumar IRX 35%



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Finally got her tinted!
> 
> Windshield, Panoramic Sunroof, Rear Window and rear passenger windows - AirBlue80
> 
> ...


That is stunningly beautiful. 

🍺


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Thank you! So much cooler inside. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Thank you! So much cooler inside.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What percent tint do you use on the panoramic sunroof if you don’t mind me asking?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]arkitect06 [/mention]I always use AirBlue80 on my pano. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]arkitect06 [/mention]I always use AirBlue80 on my pano.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! I read up on the film and that may be my next upgrade with the summer approaching.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I love it for the windshield, not noticeable at all. Reminds me of the older BMWs that had a blue tint to the glass. I also invest in Sticker Shields to attach state inspection stickers to the windshield without causing an issue applying and removing state stickers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Medik101 (Jan 13, 2021)

Xshot said:


> How's it sound
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll see if I can get a good video...won't do it justice though...my buddy has a 350z with a magnaflow and we both think it sounds pretty similar...


----------



## Medik101 (Jan 13, 2021)

Xshot said:


> How's it sound
> 
> Uploaded it too YouTube...
> 
> ...





Xshot said:


> How's it sound
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRSIXMTL (Sep 19, 2020)

Would be great if you could film a couple of runs to hear the CAI. 

Cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Medik101 (Jan 13, 2021)

VRSIXMTL said:


> Would be great if you could film a couple of runs to hear the CAI.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> ...


Probably not gonna happen...but honestly it's only on acceleration and idle that you really hear anything different...cruising/highways there is only the slightest noticeable drone that is easily drowned out by kids/music etc...I do notice some improvement on acceleration (but may just be wishful thinking) and I'm pretty much always in sport mode and have seen my fuel economy avg go from 12.3l/100km on "normal" to 11.6l/100km on "sport" mode, but that may also just be due to the weather getting better.


----------



## VRSIXMTL (Sep 19, 2020)

New 21"s! 

Next month is the suspension drop and the MGP caliper covers! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

VRSIXMTL said:


> Next month is the suspension drop *and the MGP caliper covers*!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Caliper cover? Say it isnt so.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Coded rear fog flash with high beam flash. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRSIXMTL (Sep 19, 2020)

skydaman said:


> Caliper cover? Say it isnt so.


Ahahah 

I actually hesitated quite a lot, at first as you can see I painted my calipers red but it was not done powder coated which takes a couple of days and I need my car daily. The paint was great quality but here in Canada all the salt in winter ruines stuff, so they have lost paint in some spots after only a year. I could not go for fake Brembos, it’s an ethic question so I went with MGP, à US based company that makes good products, all of them custom made to size for your véhicule. Ultimately all I will do additionally, maybe, is the front and rear big Brembo kit, but here in Canada we are talking almost 10K. Maybe overkill? 

This will be the look










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcmason (Apr 4, 2021)

VRSIXMTL said:


> New 21"s!
> 
> Next month is the suspension drop and the MGP caliper covers!


Nice! Can I ask how much you paid for the wheels? I am getting ready to sell mine and have no idea what to ask for them. Thanks for any help!


----------



## VRSIXMTL (Sep 19, 2020)

mcmason said:


> Nice! Can I ask how much you paid for the wheels? I am getting ready to sell mine and have no idea what to ask for them. Thanks for any help!


I bought them at the dealership, they gave me a 15% discount, so it came to 1480$cad, taxes included, including the center caps. It is actually really reasonable for 21”s OEM. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

VRSIXMTL said:


> Ahahah
> 
> I actually hesitated quite a lot, at first as you can see I painted my calipers red but it was not done powder coated which takes a couple of days and I need my car daily. The paint was great quality but here in Canada all the salt in winter ruines stuff, so they have lost paint in some spots after only a year. I could not go for fake Brembos, it’s an ethic question so I went with MGP, à US based company that makes good products, all of them custom made to size for your véhicule. Ultimately all I will do additionally, maybe, is the front and rear big Brembo kit, but here in Canada we are talking almost 10K. Maybe overkill?


Instead of $200+ covers, you can upgrade to actual 4 piston Brembos in the front for roughly $500.


----------



## Medik101 (Jan 13, 2021)

skydaman said:


> Instead of $200+ covers, you can upgrade to actual 4 piston Brembos in the front for roughly $500.


Link pls...would love to do my brakes this yr...brembos would pop with these rims...


----------



## VRSIXMTL (Sep 19, 2020)

Medik101 said:


> Link pls...would love to do my brakes this yr...brembos would pop with these rims...
> View attachment 80944


Eager to see this bargain. Even plus installation which is roughly 200$ it is worth it. You also have to make sure they are from a reputable source, a bunch of fakes out there, refurbished etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Medik101 said:


> Link pls...would love to do my brakes this yr...brembos would pop with these rims...





VRSIXMTL said:


> Eager to see this bargain. Even plus installation which is roughly 200$ it is worth it. You also have to make sure they are from a reputable source, a bunch of fakes out there, refurbished etc.


I used OEM parts from Porsche, they are Brembo calipers. Details are here: Porsche Macan Brake Swap


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

Installed a tempered glass and I love it. It does not leave fingerprints like the original display and I think it looks good.


















Also drove 30 miles in the rain after applying Griots Ceramic Wax last week and it does amazing job!


----------



## Medik101 (Jan 13, 2021)

VRSIXMTL said:


> Would be great if you could film a couple of runs to hear the CAI.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> ...





Xshot said:


> How's it sound
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











cai & exhaust delete from the inside







youtube.com


----------



## EuroDriver03 (Jan 4, 2017)

Ordered wheels for the family hauler! 22x10 et30 Neuspeed RSE103! At least my wife knew when she married me that I have to mod everything.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Coded rear fog flash with high beam flash.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oohhh very nice touch! Did you add that to your doc?

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]TablaRasa [/mention]yep, it’s in there under Exterior Lights. Enjoy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

EuroDriver03 said:


> Ordered wheels for the family hauler! 22x10 et30 Neuspeed RSE103! At least my wife new when she married me that I have to mod everything.


Solid choice. Super happy with my set. The fit great on the Atlas. It took my wife a total of 20 minutes to curb a wheel. No BS, didn't even make it to work the first day she had the car back before curbing it. C'est la vie 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

bgc996 said:


> Solid choice. Super happy with my set. The fit great on the Atlas. It took my wife a total of 20 minutes to curb a wheel. No BS, didn't even make it to work the first day she had the car back before curbing it. C'est la vie
> 
> View attachment 81631


Glad I’m not the only one. My wife hasn’t curbed our OEMs yet but this right here is the reason I pump my own brakes when thinking of lowering it and/or putting wheels on. She just isn’t a “car chick” that thinks about the car and how to drive and spatial awareness haha.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Lined the cubby that’s left to the steering wheel today. 










Not too bad considering it’s my first time ever attempting to line an odd shaped box. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

We keep getting a warning in the dash for the air bag, anyone else experience this? It comes on for a minute then just goes away. I had it on a 15 minute ride the other day and it came on like 3 times then since then it has been several days until just yesterday it did once again. I want to scan the car with my foxwell scanner and see what I can find but thought I would ask on here to see if anyone had this come up. I heard of a recall for the 2018 model with something to do with airbags but ours is a 2019 and when the dealer pulled the VIN there were no recalls. Thanks in advance for any tips.


----------



## Muh_tdi (Mar 8, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Lined the cubby that’s left to the steering wheel today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did the same to our atlas with stick on felt. 👍


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

SixEVANeight said:


> We keep getting a warning in the dash for the air bag, anyone else experience this? It comes on for a minute then just goes away. I had it on a 15 minute ride the other day and it came on like 3 times then since then it has been several days until just yesterday it did once again. I want to scan the car with my foxwell scanner and see what I can find but thought I would ask on here to see if anyone had this come up. I heard of a recall for the 2018 model with something to do with airbags but ours is a 2019 and when the dealer pulled the VIN there were no recalls. Thanks in advance for any tips.


I had an airbag issue on my 2020 Cross Sport the day after I picked it up. Turns out a connector was broken and just took me driving to shake it loose. Take it to the dealer, just because there isn't a recall doesn't mean it won't be fixed under warranty.


----------



## EuroDriver03 (Jan 4, 2017)

bgc996 said:


> Solid choice. Super happy with my set. The fit great on the Atlas. It took my wife a total of 20 minutes to curb a wheel. No BS, didn't even make it to work the first day she had the car back before curbing it. C'est la vie 🤷‍♂️





Savvv said:


> Glad I’m not the only one. My wife hasn’t curbed our OEMs yet but this right here is the reason I pump my own brakes when thinking of lowering it and/or putting wheels on. She just isn’t a “car chick” that thinks about the car and how to drive and spatial awareness haha.


My wife drove our B6 A4 quite a bit which had 18" S4 peelers on it and managed to keep them near mint, a few minor rock chips but no total curbing. I'm holding faith she doesn't curb these. Fortunately she's a pretty 'aware' driver and we don't have many places around here where she'd be forced to parallel park near a curb or anything.... but hey we all have our moments, I'm definitely guilty of curbing wheels in the past. Wheels are scheduled to arrive today, should be able to get mounted next week!


----------



## JimGravelle (Nov 13, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Lined the cubby that’s left to the steering wheel today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! What are the benefits of felt lining this cubby? Is it for feel/looks, or does it help with sound deadening? Also, where did you get the felt you used?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks! First time doing this and it's time consuming as I cut templates for each part of the cubby. I keep my OBD11 dongle in there and other items so the felt cuts the noise. I also like the look and jealous that my wife's Q5 has felt in the same cubby. Michael's black self adhesive felt 1.49 a 9 x 12 sheet.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Nothing fancy, but swapped out the incandescent turn signals for LED ambers. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EuroDriver03 (Jan 4, 2017)

Got the Neuspeed RSE 103s mounted on the family hauler... Super happy with the result, can't wait for the sport springs to arrive.


----------



## ragingduck (Dec 9, 2003)

Just got my Atlas a few days ago. The only thing I have done is take pics!

2021.5 VW Atlas 3.6L V6 SEL 4Motion by JMG, on Flickr


2021.5 VW Atlas 3.6L V6 SEL 4Motion by JMG, on Flickr


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

EuroDriver03 said:


> View attachment 84782
> View attachment 84783
> 
> 
> ...


That looks fantastic. What tires? Looks like Michelins? 

What sport springs did you order?


----------



## EuroDriver03 (Jan 4, 2017)

mhjett said:


> That looks fantastic. What tires? Looks like Michelins?
> 
> What sport springs did you order?


They're Michelin Pilot Sport SUV 275/40/22. I had ordered H&R sport springs but they were on backorder, so then the company I ordered from said they'd provide Eibach's at the same price which are now also on backorder, so I'm happy to get either. They're very similar lowering heights +/-1.5". If it falls through I'm getting Neuspeeds, which they just finished development on and are being manufactured now.


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

EuroDriver03 said:


> View attachment 84782
> View attachment 84783
> 
> 
> ...


Nice... I've been waiting to see those in a different color than bronze!


----------



## EuroDriver03 (Jan 4, 2017)

bgc996 said:


> Solid choice. Super happy with my set. The fit great on the Atlas. It took my wife a total of 20 minutes to curb a wheel. No BS, didn't even make it to work the first day she had the car back before curbing it. C'est la vie 🤷‍♂️


Well brother... you jinxed me. Had the wheels on for 3 days and the wife put 3 little nicks in the front right wheel when parking along a curb. She feels awful, of course I'm not happy about it, but I'd be just as upset if it were the first little dent or scratch in the paint from a run away shopping cart. I'm going to attempt to touch it up with paint but the platinum black finish will be a hard one.


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

EuroDriver03 said:


> Well brother... you jinxed me. Had the wheels on for 3 days and the wife put 3 little nicks in the front right wheel when parking along a curb. She feels awful, of course I'm not happy about it, but I'd be just as upset if it were the first little dent or scratch in the paint from a run away shopping cart. I'm going to attempt to touch it up with paint but the platinum black finish will be a hard one.


Oh man I feel ya!! My wife jokes that she is so scared to take my atlas out and I tell her just realize you have expensive wheels just like you have expensive shoes you wouldn’t see me wearing her shoes and not paying close attention lol

I would recommend going to a wheel repair place for $75-$100 to get it fixed as well worth it.. Unless of course that’s almost the cost of a new wheel


----------



## JKaruzas (Dec 5, 2007)

kocyk123 said:


> Installed a tempered glass and I love it. It does not leave fingerprints like the original display and I think it looks good.
> View attachment 81268


Do yo have a link for this? And can you also tell me exactly how tall the glass is? I bought one a while ago and it fits the button and the width, but is short so about 1/4" is exposed on the top and bottom of the glass. I'd love to get one that fits perfectly.


----------



## mcmason (Apr 4, 2021)

JKaruzas said:


> Do yo have a link for this? And can you also tell me exactly how tall the glass is? I bought one a while ago and it fits the button and the width, but is short so about 1/4" is exposed on the top and bottom of the glass. I'd love to get one that fits perfectly.


I'm not OP, but I searched for one based on that post and ended up buying this one. It fits great, no bubbles at all, and really does cut down on fingerprints.


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

JKaruzas said:


> Do yo have a link for this? And can you also tell me exactly how tall the glass is? I bought one a while ago and it fits the button and the width, but is short so about 1/4" is exposed on the top and bottom of the glass. I'd love to get one that fits perfectly.


Below is the link to the one I got:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07SW48S17/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

The cheapest and the quickest. Quality is great and it has all the tools to help with installation.


----------



## DasJunk (Mar 5, 2012)

Was finally able to take a start wrapping the chrome. Didn’t make much progress, but it’s a start (have an newborn and 1.5 yr old so time is limited). Pulled the letters off the middle and just need to wrap that next. Then moving on to the lower door trim and grille.please excuse how dirty my Atlas is.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

DasJunk said:


> Was finally able to take a start wrapping the chrome. Didn’t make much progress, but it’s a start (have an newborn and 1.5 yr old so time is limited). Pulled the letters off the middle and just need to wrap that next. Then moving on to the lower door trim and grille.please excuse how dirty my Atlas is.


A 3M stripe off wheel makes quick work of that badge residue!


----------



## ReignMKR (Jan 28, 2014)

DasJunk said:


> Was finally able to take a start wrapping the chrome. Didn’t make much progress, but it’s a start (have an newborn and 1.5 yr old so time is limited). Pulled the letters off the middle and just need to wrap that next. Then moving on to the lower door trim and grille.please excuse how dirty my Atlas is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sound like me. I have an almost 2 year old and 8 month old. Gave mine a wash this morning and installed a glass screen protector on the display. 

Def wouldn’t mind wrapping some of the chrome down the road. What product are you using for that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sniper69 (May 22, 2020)

JKaruzas said:


> Do yo have a link for this? And can you also tell me exactly how tall the glass is? I bought one a while ago and it fits the button and the width, but is short so about 1/4" is exposed on the top and bottom of the glass. I'd love to get one that fits perfectly.


I bought one last May, it's been installed since then and it works great. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B076D8X8MX/ I can take and post a pic if you're curious how it looks installed.


----------



## ReignMKR (Jan 28, 2014)

I just purchased my poor mans Q8 this week...

Installed a screen protector, didn’t quite get it centered but it does the trick. Also gave her a bath today and ordered the ECS luft-technik VR6 intake. Next to order in the VW roof rack rails 

Screen protector 








Amazon.com: ZFM Screen Protector Compatible with 2019 2020 Volkswagen Atlas,Tempered Glass,9H Hardness,Anti Scratch,High Definition,VW Touch Screen Car Display Navigation Screen Protector


Amazon.com: ZFM Screen Protector Compatible with 2019 2020 Volkswagen Atlas,Tempered Glass,9H Hardness,Anti Scratch,High Definition,VW Touch Screen Car Display Navigation Screen Protector



www.amazon.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

Small little upgrade.. glad to know that I can still weld after all these years.. lol


----------



## QwkMK5 (Oct 8, 2007)

Frstrtdmac said:


> Small little upgrade.. glad to know that I can still weld after all these years.. lol
> 
> View attachment 86673
> 
> View attachment 86675



So slick!


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

Thank you all for such the kind comments


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

And for the sound.. sorry for all the music in the background.. had to use a buddies shop for the lift!


----------



## DasJunk (Mar 5, 2012)

skydaman said:


> A 3M stripe off wheel makes quick work of that badge residue!


For some reason those wheels just scare the crap outta me lol. I used a heat gun and plastic trim tool to get the letters off. Then just a little WD40 on microfiber towel for the remaining residue, and then degreaser and a microfiber got it spotless. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DasJunk (Mar 5, 2012)

ReignMKR said:


> You sound like me. I have an almost 2 year old and 8 month old. Gave mine a wash this morning and installed a glass screen protector on the display.
> 
> Def wouldn’t mind wrapping some of the chrome down the road. What product are you using for that
> 
> ...


So I’m sort of stuck on this. I used 3M 2080 on the corners, and I love that stuff because I’m no good at wrapping and it’s super forgiving. However, the black has a slight brown tint to it, so I got vivid gloss black to give it a try. I used it for the main middle section under the letters. Their black has a slight blue hint to it. And I can’t seem to get a couple small air bubbles out of the vivid. Anyway, I see the blue vs brown every time I look at the car, but my wife says she can’t tell. I’ll post up some pics tomorrow for everyone to judge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Frstrtdmac said:


> Small little upgrade.. glad to know that I can still weld after all these years.. lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 86675


Sweet, but now swap out that OEM mid muffler for a Borla and let that VR6 sing!


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Frstrtdmac said:


> Small little upgrade.. glad to know that I can still weld after all these years.. lol
> 
> View attachment 86673
> 
> View attachment 86675


Looks good! Wish there was some way to hide the stock "tips", maybe paint them? Wonder if the chrome is just snapped into the bumper with tabs.



Frstrtdmac said:


> And for the sound.. sorry for all the music in the background.. had to use a buddies shop for the lift!


Sounds good!



DasJunk said:


> For some reason those wheels just scare the crap outta me lol. I used a heat gun and plastic trim tool to get the letters off. Then just a little WD40 on microfiber towel for the remaining residue, and then degreaser and a microfiber got it spotless.


You do have to be careful, but I've been using them for years with no issues.


----------



## DasJunk (Mar 5, 2012)

Started to wrap the grille. By no means perfect, but already way better looking than the chrome. Also added some pics of the rear corner to show the difference in color between vivid and 3M


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

skydaman said:


> Looks good! Wish there was some way to hide the stock "tips", maybe paint them? Wonder if the chrome is just snapped into the bumper with tabs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I looked into the fake stock tips. With my car going lower soon, you can’t really see them. Thought of wrapping g with black, but it brings your eyes even more towards it.. may fill it in and paint body color.. we will see


----------



## mytype181 (Feb 21, 2015)

Attempted to program it with VCDS, still looking for the access codes. Added trailer plug, don't know why it comes blanked off.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Nothing crazy, installed deAutoLED yellow fogs. 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

I just changed the virtual cockpit colors (using OBD11) from blue to yellow/orange. Trying to decide which layout I like better:


----------



## Utilimuter (Jun 22, 2017)

Installed the Torklift Ecohitch Hidden Trailer Hitch Receiver.


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

ragingduck said:


> Just got my Atlas a few days ago. The only thing I have done is take pics!
> 
> 2021.5 VW Atlas 3.6L V6 SEL 4Motion by JMG, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Bro, VW needs to hit you up on the quick to get your skills for their marketing. Like for real man, these are some of the nicest pictures I have ever seen from the overall composition of the photo, lighting, how the vehicle is staged and everything! Mad props Duck, you got serious skills!


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

SixEVANeight said:


> Bro, VW needs to hit you up on the quick to get your skills for their marketing. Like for real man, these are some of the nicest pictures I have ever seen from the overall composition of the photo, lighting, how the vehicle is staged and everything! Mad props Duck, you got serious skills!


or use one of those fancy camera phones with all the trick settings and shoot during magic hour!


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Lowered its fuel economy…


----------



## DasJunk (Mar 5, 2012)

Finished the grille wrap and did the lower door trim as well. Hit the lettering with plasti-dip and tried to keep the red on the 4motion emblem, but need to fix it a bit. Excuse the absolutely filthy car. Wash and wax are happening today after it cools down a bit.


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IvanBlock (Feb 22, 2021)

DasJunk said:


> Finished the grille wrap and did the lower door trim as well. Hit the lettering with plasti-dip and tried to keep the red on the 4motion emblem, but need to fix it a bit. Excuse the absolutely filthy car. Wash and wax are happening today after it cools down a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the motivation! Great work, i need to stop procrastinating. 

Semi-washed the wife’s, sitting in its usual spot 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xshot (May 10, 2018)

IvanBlock said:


> Thanks for the motivation! Great work, i need to stop procrastinating.
> 
> Semi-washed the wife’s, sitting in its usual spot
> 
> ...


What tires are they


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

DasJunk said:


> Finished the grille wrap and did the lower door trim as well. Hit the lettering with plasti-dip and tried to keep the red on the 4motion emblem, but need to fix it a bit. Excuse the absolutely filthy car. Wash and wax are happening today after it cools down a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So how hard was it??


----------



## DasJunk (Mar 5, 2012)

Frstrtdmac said:


> So how hard was it??


I don’t want to do it again lol. It wasn’t terrible, but you can definitely see some imperfections if you get up close. I wish I realized how beneficial the heat gun could be to help clean up any residual wrinkles from peeling and resticking. We’ll see how the sun cleans it up also. I didn’t stretch the vinyl much except for in the sharp corners, so I’d try to do more stretching (nothing drastic) to clean up the look of the surface. 

I’ll be washing and waxing it a bit later today so I’ll get some better pictures. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DasJunk (Mar 5, 2012)

IvanBlock said:


> Thanks for the motivation! Great work, i need to stop procrastinating.
> 
> Semi-washed the wife’s, sitting in its usual spot
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot! It was a bit of a pain, but now I’m really stoked to get the window trim finished. You’re really going to appreciate the look once you start. 

What tires/spacers do you have?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

DasJunk said:


> I don’t want to do it again lol. It wasn’t terrible, but you can definitely see some imperfections if you get up close. I wish I realized how beneficial the heat gun could be to help clean up any residual wrinkles from peeling and resticking. We’ll see how the sun cleans it up also. I didn’t stretch the vinyl much except for in the sharp corners, so I’d try to do more stretching (nothing drastic) to clean up the look of the surface.
> 
> I’ll be washing and waxing it a bit later today so I’ll get some better pictures.
> 
> ...


Ahh cool!! Looks good from afar.. so how much did it cost you?


----------



## ragingduck (Dec 9, 2003)

SixEVANeight said:


> Bro, VW needs to hit you up on the quick to get your skills for their marketing. Like for real man, these are some of the nicest pictures I have ever seen from the overall composition of the photo, lighting, how the vehicle is staged and everything! Mad props Duck, you got serious skills!


LOL thanks! I think the lighting is a bit off, but I worked with what I had!


----------



## ragingduck (Dec 9, 2003)

Frstrtdmac said:


> or use one of those fancy camera phones with all the trick settings and shoot during magic hour!


Magic hour makes photos 99% better for sure! I would never have been able to get the dynamic range from a camera phone however. Nor get the aperture I wanted. I used a Canon 6D with a 16-35mm f2.8L and a 85mm f/1.8 for these two shots.


----------



## Artikart (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## DasJunk (Mar 5, 2012)

Frstrtdmac said:


> Ahh cool!! Looks good from afar.. so how much did it cost you?


I think it was $40 for the 5ft x 6ft vinyl sheet that I got. Then a couple of hours of my time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IvanBlock (Feb 22, 2021)

Xshot said:


> What tires are they
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


265/50/20 open country AT3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IvanBlock (Feb 22, 2021)

DasJunk said:


> Thanks a lot! It was a bit of a pain, but now I’m really stoked to get the window trim finished. You’re really going to appreciate the look once you start.
> 
> What tires/spacers do you have?
> 
> ...


ECS 12.5/20 flush kit and 265/50/20 open country AT3. No rub


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReignMKR (Jan 28, 2014)

Installed my ECS tuning 3.6 intake system. Overall happy with the product. Was a little disappointed in the quality tho. The plastic seemed thin and flimsy, was expecting something a little more rigid for the entire intake fairing. Just seems kinda cheap IMO, and would like to see this in an aluminum option.

Car sounds better with it tho. ECS claims HP increase and maybe a little better MPG... we’ll see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DasJunk (Mar 5, 2012)

Has anyone covered the red reflector on the rear bumper with smoked film? I’m trying to figure out if I want to do it, but haven’t seen anyone with it. Appreciate any info on the topic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shijmus (Oct 8, 2018)

ReignMKR said:


> Installed my ECS tuning 3.6 intake system. Overall happy with the product. Was a little disappointed in the quality tho. The plastic seemed thin and flimsy, was expecting something a little more rigid for the entire intake fairing. Just seems kinda cheap IMO, and would like to see this in an aluminum option.
> 
> Car sounds better with it tho. ECS claims HP increase and maybe a little better MPG... we’ll see.
> 
> ...


how long it takes to install it?


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

ragingduck said:


> Magic hour makes photos 99% better for sure! I would never have been able to get the dynamic range from a camera phone however. Nor get the aperture I wanted. I used a Canon 6D with a 16-35mm f2.8L and a 85mm f/1.8 for these two shots.


That was a Joke  I use a Sony A7.. so completely know! Great shots..


----------



## ReignMKR (Jan 28, 2014)

shijmus said:


> how long it takes to install it?


Start to finish took me 45 min. 
That was with me dropping a grommet to the bottom of the engine bay and having to fish it out 

If you’ve ever done a CAI install it’s about as easy as it gets 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReignMKR (Jan 28, 2014)

Installed my genuine VW OEM roof rack rails. VW specified front rails 10.4” from the front and rear rails 28.15” behind those. I didn’t like the look of them scrunched forward so I put mine a little farther back. Front roughly 16” and rears 30” behind them. 

Shout out to [mention]Frstrtdmac [/mention] for being a great guy to work with on here. Sold me these rails and had them shipped quickly and even helped me contact fedex to get some shipping issues sorted.


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

ReignMKR said:


> Installed my genuine VW OEM roof rack rails. VW specified front rails 10.4” from the front and rear rails 28.15” behind those. I didn’t like the look of them scrunched forward so I put mine a little farther back. Front roughly 16” and rears 30” behind them.
> 
> Shout out to [mention]Frstrtdmac [/mention] for being a great guy to work with on here. Sold me these rails and had them shipped quickly and even helped me contact fedex to get some shipping issues sorted.


looks nice!! But don’t you have other updates too??


----------



## ReignMKR (Jan 28, 2014)

[mention]Frstrtdmac [/mention]   when I get tires Friday I’ll have another big update 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

ReignMKR said:


> [mention]Frstrtdmac [/mention]   when I get tires Friday I’ll have another big update
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you selling your OEM's? If so, how much do you want for them?


----------



## ReignMKR (Jan 28, 2014)

kocyk123 said:


> Are you selling your OEM's? If so, how much do you want for them?


Yeah I’m selling rims and tires as a package. I’ll send you a DM 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

kocyk123 said:


> Are you selling your OEM's? If so, how much do you want for them?


I'm not sure of your location, but my dealer was selling a set of the 21" (IIRC) Braseltons with tires (new takeoffs) for "only" $1200 and I think they were flexible on that price too


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Finally received the Resonator delete from ECS for the wife's Atlas. It only took 2.5 months hehe. Sneaked out told her I'm getting an oil change haha. This is a perfect one to have if you don't want any change inside the cabin. But sound is all outside. There is a bit of a deeper tone in cabin but not noticeable if you are not paying attention. I'll await to see if the wife notices it.
















Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]TablaRasa [/mention]nice! That’s next up on my list. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReignMKR (Jan 28, 2014)

TablaRasa said:


> Finally received the Resonator delete from ECS for the wife's Atlas. It only took 2.5 months hehe. Sneaked out told her I'm getting an oil change haha. This is a perfect one to have if you don't want any change inside the cabin. But sound is all outside. There is a bit of a deeper tone in cabin but not noticeable if you are not paying attention. I'll await to see if the wife notices it.
> 
> Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk



Dude.... I just did this like 10 min ago. Great little
Mod. I ordered mine on Tuesday and it got here this morning. Wonder why yours took so long?? 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]TablaRasa [/mention]nice! That’s next up on my list.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, it's definitely a no brainer mod if you want some sound without compromising cabin noise for the family on trips 

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

ReignMKR said:


> Dude.... I just did this like 10 min ago. Great little
> Mod. I ordered mine on Tuesday and it got here this morning. Wonder why yours took so long??
> 
> 
> ...


I ordered it back in March since they put a sale on it but it was back ordered. I just wanted to lock in the price. Said it was gonna be in late April but got delayed. You ordered yours at the right time since they got it back in stock! Definitely a worthy cheap mod! Start up in the mornings are a delight now haha

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Slomski (Aug 25, 2019)

DasJunk said:


> Has anyone covered the red reflector on the rear bumper with smoked film? I’m trying to figure out if I want to do it, but haven’t seen anyone with it. Appreciate any info on the topic!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did the middle section as I'm gonna try to mod in some rear euro fogs in the outer housings.


----------



## Mark Slomski (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Mark Slomski said:


> View attachment 90614
> View attachment 90617


Looks good. I dig the blacked out "exhaust tips", blends in much better making hem go away. Did they just pop out, you wrapped or painted them and snapped them back in?


----------



## ReignMKR (Jan 28, 2014)

Shout out to [mention]Frstrtdmac [/mention] thanks for the rims brother. Great dude to work with, was super helpful and shipped these to me quickly. 

Check the fitment. 22x9 +15 
Very happy with the look and the driving feel 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## optimus prime (Dec 30, 2002)

Installed the *FRONTRUNNER* Volkswagen Atlas (2018-Current) Slimline II Roof Rail Rack Kit. On our 2021 VW Atlas SE R-Line w/Tech. Took awhile to finish, see last photo for delay item.









The overall fit is perfect. I was able to find level rather easily. Centering was easy but it does shift when you start tightening each Grab On Foot. Overhang was 1" each side for front and 2" each side for rear. As I was able to find level I did not need the provided Spacers for use on the rear (2x)Grab On Foot.

Plenty of clearance for sunroof operation in all positions. Lower wind deflector works and is clear of sunroof operation.



























One of the delays in assembling the rack was several bits or triangular shaped aluminum chips were preventing the bolts from getting to the treads. We went through each part and checked / cleared the connection areas. 









We also found that using a rag with just a dab of oil helps the parts slide in their channels for attachment to the rack frame. The instructions that come with the kit are basic photo copies. They do have PDFs on their website but you will find that a few details are missing. A specific bolt or nut may not show in the guide or parts list but it is in your parts bag and is definitely needed. Overall not hard to figure out, just time consuming.


















*Passenger* side distance from front rail foot. About 1" offset









*Driver side* distance from front rail foot. About 1" offset

We still have two of the Expedition Rail Kit - Front or Back left to install. I ordered the wrong size (too wide) and am waiting for the replacements to arrive.

Ordering accessories for the FRONTRUNNER rack system needs consistent detail. The rack will be defined by length and an accessory like the Expedition Rail Kit will be defined by width. I had to dig deeper into instructions and product info to find this information that would have helped earlier.

We have some camping trips coming up. I may post additional photos of the load and feedback and function in the future.


----------



## DasJunk (Mar 5, 2012)

Mark Slomski said:


> Did the middle section as I'm gonna try to mod in some rear euro fogs in the outer housings.
> View attachment 90610


That does look really clean, thanks for sharing it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onizukachan (Apr 27, 2021)

Pulled the rear bumper so I could remove a failed/ damaged blind spot sensor. 
who ever owned our atlas before us backed into something hard enough to crack the housing on it. Worked fine when we bought it 3 months ago but then failed a month later.

just ordered another one new so I can pull the bumper and install it once it comes in.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Onizukachan said:


> Pulled the rear bumper so I could remove a failed/ damaged blind spot sensor.
> who ever owned our atlas before us backed into something hard enough to crack the housing on it. Worked fine when we bought it 3 months ago but then failed a month later.
> 
> just ordered another one new so I can pull the bumper and install it once it comes in.


Why didn't you go through warranty instead?

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

TablaRasa said:


> Why didn't you go through warranty instead?


If there's damage to the bumper/sensor, from hitting something, VW won't warranty it. The sensor didn't fail....the impact broke it.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Onizukachan said:


> Pulled the rear bumper so I could remove a failed/ damaged blind spot sensor.
> who ever owned our atlas before us backed into something hard enough to crack the housing on it. Worked fine when we bought it 3 months ago but then failed a month later.
> 
> just ordered another one new so I can pull the bumper and install it once it comes in.


Seems odd that it would fail a month after you bought the car, if you chalk it up to a impact during prior ownership.


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

EuroDriver03 said:


> View attachment 84782
> View attachment 84783
> 
> 
> ...


so when you getting those sport sprints??


----------



## TXAtlasCS (May 3, 2021)

Hello All,
Nice to see some modified cars here. Figured I would say hello. 
I've had this car for two months now but had things in mind for it the day I got it. So far, I have blacked out all the chrome and the front bumper, removed the Atlas and 4Motion badges, tinted the rear reflector and tail lights, and turned the VW emblems black and red. I have a couple of other tings in mind. The wheels are OEM taken off my prior Atlas (V6 launch edition, this one is a base S model 2.0t with 4Motion).


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

TXAtlasCS said:


> Hello All,
> Nice to see some modified cars here. Figured I would say hello.
> I've had this car for two months now but had things in mind for it the day I got it. So far, I have blacked out all the chrome and the front bumper, removed the Atlas and 4Motion badges, tinted the rear reflector and tail lights, and turned the VW emblems black and red. I have a couple of other tings in mind. The wheels are OEM taken off my prior Atlas (V6 launch edition, this one is a base S model 2.0t with 4Motion).
> View attachment 93704
> ...


Welcome and nice rig!! Love the all blackout


----------



## RaptorVW (May 28, 2021)

TXAtlasCS said:


> Hello All,
> Nice to see some modified cars here. Figured I would say hello.
> I've had this car for two months now but had things in mind for it the day I got it. So far, I have blacked out all the chrome and the front bumper, removed the Atlas and 4Motion badges, tinted the rear reflector and tail lights, and turned the VW emblems black and red. I have a couple of other tings in mind. The wheels are OEM taken off my prior Atlas (V6 launch edition, this one is a base S model 2.0t with 4Motion).
> View attachment 93704
> ...


Wow, this is badass looking!!! I've wanted to do the chrome delete on the front of ours and we just got it, so is yours vinyl or painted?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

snobrdrdan said:


> If there's damage to the bumper/sensor, from hitting something, VW won't warranty it. The sensor didn't fail....the impact broke it.


No I get that, but it seems OP was not the one who back into something. And it was working well when they bought it 3 months ago. Was that accident / damage disclosed upon purchase? If it was, it would be hard for me to complete the purchase without having to get some guarantees from the dealer. 

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## TXAtlasCS (May 3, 2021)

Frstrtdmac said:


> Welcome and nice rig!! Love the all blackout


Thank you for the welcome  I plan to put some color back into it eventually


Frstrtdmac said:


> Welcome and nice rig!! Love the all blackout


Thanks for the welcome! I'm planning on putting a couple more red accents on it at some point.


----------



## TXAtlasCS (May 3, 2021)

RaptorVW said:


> Wow, this is badass looking!!! I've wanted to do the chrome delete on the front of ours and we just got it, so is yours vinyl or painted?


Thanks! Plasti dip on all the bumper chrome and CS badges on the front doors (I did use vinyl tape on the chrome window trim). In the right weather and going slowly you can get pretty good results with that stuff).


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

Oil change (every 5k miles), tire rotation (every 5k miles), wash and 3in1 Griot's Ceramic Wax:


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

kocyk123 said:


> Oil change (every 5k miles), tire rotation (every 5k miles), wash and 3in1 Griot's Ceramic Wax:
> 
> View attachment 94386
> 
> ...


what part of Illinois are you from?


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

Chicagoland - Gilberts, IL


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

kocyk123 said:


> Chicagoland - Gilberts, IL
> [/QUOT


I'm south of Chicago, down near Peoria


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

dh71704 said:


> I'm south of Chicago, down near Peoria


Nice! Never been to Peoria but I sold my 2007 Audi A6 to a gentleman from Peoria a few years ago.


----------



## optimus prime (Dec 30, 2002)

Got the replacement poles and finally Installed the *FRONTRUNNER *EXPEDITION RAIL KIT - FRONT OR BACK - FOR 1255MM(W) RACK. On our 2021 VW Atlas SE R-Line w/Tech.









Overall installation was like putting a kids bike together. You have to remove each rack rail corner and replace with the EXPEDITION RAIL KIT corner pieces. This can be done while the rack is installed. The instructions say otherwise. We used a moving blanket (Harbor Freight) underneath the rack to protect the paint and glass from any angry parts or tools. It goes together OK, some of the rail paint gets scratched off during install.

Fortunately we had a camping trip the next day. So some road time and load time was tested. The wife found that the bottom airfoil sounds like a window is open. I may try removing it and see if it is better without. Also may try wrapping paracord around it in a spaced spiral to break up the wind noise.

What we both noticed is that almost every rail pipe rattles. Only when hitting rough pavement. 


















The tolerance between Rail PIN and Rail PIPE varies enough that the pipe will rotate on the pin. Which may be OK if you are pulling your gear on and off over the rail PIPE sections. This however means that they are loose enough to rattle. My solution was to wrap electrical tape around the pins to create a tighter fit.









I rolled one layer of tape around the pin with a 1/16" offset to allow for slide during reinstall of rail PIPE. 










The fitment is much better. No roll or looseness of the pipes on the pins. One of the pipe ends seems a little bigger and I may have to add another layer of electrical tape.

Lastly, the *BLACK TIE DOWN RINGS *in the Rail PIN detail photos are two for $11. I found a YouTuber that figured how these rings are built out. I purchased 20 (304 Stainless Steel Ring Shape M8 Lifting Eye Threaded Nut, #23470 Metric tap bolts, Stainless steel 316 (A-4), 8mm x 1.25mm x 16mm, #15948 Metric flat washers, Nylon 6/6, 8mm. For just a little more than 8 of the *FRONTRUNNER *versions.









I also went with the Yakima LockNLoad Corner Bracket Kit @*REI*. I liked these better than the *FRONTRUNNER* versions as they have a sliding slot to allow adjustment for cargo the isn't squared. And it comes with four tie down rings. I should get these in the next few days.


----------



## Mark Slomski (Aug 25, 2019)

skydaman said:


> Looks good. I dig the blacked out "exhaust tips", blends in much better making hem go away. Did they just pop out, you wrapped or painted them and snapped them back in?


Sorry for the long response time holiday weekend(s) with family. But I plasti diped the rear fake exhaust tips as well as the rear chrome strip just used painters tape and peeled the atlas letters before it was 100% cured. It was a pain in the a** to tape it perfectly but worth the time it takes.


----------



## RaptorVW (May 28, 2021)

I did a carbon fiber wrap on the console. I hated that shiny black that scratches so easy. Now it's on to the chrome delete on the grill and hatch.


----------



## DasJunk (Mar 5, 2012)

RaptorVW said:


> I did a carbon fiber wrap on the console. I hated that shiny black that scratches so easy. Now it's on to the chrome delete on the grill and hatch.
> View attachment 98384


Which wrap did you go with for that? I’ve seen thicker stuff (I think like 6mm) that people use and comes out pretty good. This looks great and I’ve been thinking about doing it for a while now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RaptorVW (May 28, 2021)

This is Vvivid Black True R Carbon Fiber wrap.


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Anybody has a experience with HyperDip?
I applied to my cross sport chrome parts couple days ago and today it's pilled off easily after a big rain. 
On my priviose atlas I use plastidip and it was stay for 1.5 years before I traded in. 
I am really disappointed and don't know what to do. 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## anorine (Jul 29, 2019)

Less than 2k on the clock wife took a massive stone and had no clue. My soul hurts. Not sure if I take it to a shop for repair or not. The gouge is deep but my fear is the flake not looking good post repair.


----------



## VRSIXMTL (Sep 19, 2020)

H&R Srings done! The way an R should be set up! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

Wrapped fake wood with more fake wood lol but looks so much nicer and cleaner!
Before:








After:


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

kocyk123 said:


> Wrapped fake wood with more fake wood lol but looks so much nicer and cleaner!
> Before:
> View attachment 100067
> 
> ...


Looks great honestly. Was thinking of using an adhesive-backed thin veneer of real wood, laser cutting something into it, but this has me thinking of an easier route!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

Thanks! It does make the interior feel more premium. I used the the matte finish and it has tiny pores so gives you a real wood feel. Much nicer than original.


----------



## ToadStool (May 2, 2021)

I loved my Atlas again today just like yesterday and the day before. We just gave our son my wife's car to take out of state to college with him so now we're down to 1 vehicle, the 2021.5 Atlas cross sport SE Vr6 with tech 4Motion. IMO, one of the best looking mass production vehicles I've come across and so glad I bought it 2 months ago and still only has 950 miles.

Just took a little backwoods trip today to visit my son in college and remain rather impressed with it's handling and speed. Not quite blown away but for it's size I'm rather impressed. A few years back I owned a BMW M5 with DINAN options and that was my favorite. But for a wide-bodied SUV, the Atlas more than holds its own.

I've been wanting to replace the wheels/tires with the right combination that will enhance the design and it's turned out to be quite the endeavor. IMO, most aftermarket wheels are quite ugly and I certainly did not want to choose a funky looking wheel that makes the beefy Atlas design look like it's riding on toothpicks. I don't see the Atlas as a speed racer but rather as a stout and robust 4WD SUV and I think it important to continue that theme otherwise there's potential of sending mixed messages. 

My wheel-hunting endeavors had to consider various limitations including budget, fender well cavitiy space, nearby suspension components, spacers, bolt patterns, offsets, etc made me realize that choosing wheels / tires can be as simple or as deep as one want it to be. All of the really cool wheels were of another bolt pattern and though I could opt for wheel adapters, that's a whole nuther rabbit hole of potential dangers. All the while I began to really appreciate the OEM wheels that came with it. In fact, I now am convinced the OEM wheels shown here kinda' make my Atlas look zesty, peppy, robust, and a bit utilitarian. At first I hated the OEM wheels but now really starting to appreciate them.

I've owned 35+ vehicles and I have to say overall this middle-of-the-road (option-wise) Atlas Cross Sport is probably 1 of my top 2 favorites. Maybe I need to get out more but I think VW kinda' knocked it outta the park with the Cross Sport's design and driving abilities.

Nevertheless and regrettably I may soon be saying good-bye to my brand new Atlas in a few months as I just ordered a Ford Mustang Mach E GT (space white) and since I've got so much equity buried in the Atlas that I'm gonna' have to use it as my down payment on the GT.

I can always cancel the GT order and I just might but with 480 hp and 600 ft/lbs torque and the associated tax rebates this is kind of a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity. My life long friend introduced me to the Mach E's a few weeks ago so I recently test drove 2 Mach E premiums on two occassions. Very impressive but not overly impressed with the design. I entertained buying a Mach E premium and decided I'd rather keep the Atlas. But last week I entertained the Mach E GT and for $5k more than the Premium I could own one of the fastest vehicles ever produced in America (0-60 in 3.8 sec) and it's AWD which is a requirement. I've been best friends with this guy since the 4th grade and we grew up playing hockey together, etc. In 1991, we purchased brand new Jeep cherokees at the same time at the same dealership and as a result we both got really good deals well below MSRP. In fact, the saleman said it hadn't been so slow the past week they never whould have done the deals. My buddy's was a gray 2-dr sport and mine was a 4-door white Lerado. Two nights ago we both ordered the exact same Mach E GT and even counted down to pressing the "order" button at the same time. For old time's sake perhaps but that was kinda' cool.

Anyway, if I proceed with the Mach E GT (delivery between Sept and Dec) I'm really gonna miss the Atlas but can always come back to it later should the GT not work out. If I don't proceed with the GT, there'll be no regrets keeping the Atlas and I'll proceed with my plans for it.

















This is the exact Mach E GT I/we just ordered. Oh, and guess what, there's only one wheel that comes with this GT and they are butt ugly. Arrrrrgh!!!

Design-wise, I think the Atlas Cross Sport wins hands down.


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

VRSIXMTL said:


> H&R Srings done! The way an R should be set up!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You need an alignment .. The rears look like both to much toe in and neg cam. But still sweet looking!


----------



## VRSIXMTL (Sep 19, 2020)

Frstrtdmac said:


> You need an alignment .. The rears look like both to much toe in and neg cam. But still sweet looking!


Got the alignment done at the same time has it is required when upgrading the springs. It has yes a little negative cam in the back but it drives great. I trust the guys at Vag Motorsports, it’s the most reputable shop in QC and only work on Germans. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReignMKR (Jan 28, 2014)

Gave her a bath today, been 112°+ here in Tucson so I’ve been reluctant to get out there but it was time to get the layer of dust off. 

Aaaaaaand I noticed my first door ding. They got me good. RIP 





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I know it’s only seen when the hood is open, but on the V6, I wish the VW logo was blue instead of black. Anyone make this change? I see two options on eBay and granted the Atlas isn’t listed, just curious if anyone else has done this subtle change. 









Volkswagen Golf Mk4 Engine Cover Emblem Blue White 036103940L NEW GENUINE | eBay


Part number - 036103940L. Model - GOLF IV Variant (1J5).



www.ebay.com













Volkswagen VW Engine Cover Emblem Logo Genuine 06A103940G | eBay


Part Number: 06A103940G / 06A 103 940 G. ONLY GENUINE PARTS. Engine Parts. Jetta (2002 - 2011). A TTENTION !! of your car and we will check if the part fits specifically your vehicle. Vento/Classic-IND (2003 - 2008).



www.ebay.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Custom made (by me ) front license plate holder































Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Zenia said:


> Custom made (by me ) front license plate holder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks nice (but our state doesn’t require a front plate). Does it create an airflow problem to the turbocharger intercooler?

🍺


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> That looks nice (but our state doesn’t require a front plate). Does it create an airflow problem to the turbocharger intercooler?
> 
> 🍺


I don't know yet. Just install a couple hours ago. Still at work , will tested


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

That is nice work. I feel for you folks that have to have a front plate. It just wrecks the lines of a lot of cars. We pay a stupid amount of tax for cars in Kansas, but no front plates


----------



## anorine (Jul 29, 2019)

Jhawkcclux said:


> That is nice work. I feel for you folks that have to have a front plate. It just wrecks the lines of a lot of cars. We pay a stupid amount of tax for cars in Kansas, but no front plates


As a means of shutting us up for hiking our gas tax _a lot_ we were rewarded with the removal of the front license plate requirement. However, the state police started complaining that they need the front plate for them to do their jobs. As a result, they pushed hard to take back the deal and keep the tax. Not sure whatever happened with it, but. Don’t run a front plate on either car. Worst case it is a secondary offense that requires a reason to be pulled over before ticketing.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

anorine said:


> As a means of shutting us up for hiking our gas tax _a lot_ we were rewarded with the removal of the front license plate requirement. However, the state police started complaining that they need the front plate for them to do their jobs. As a result, they pushed hard to take back the deal and keep the tax. Not sure whatever happened with it, but. Don’t run a front plate on either car. Worst case it is a secondary offense that requires a reason to be pulled over before ticketing.


Hmmmm....that sounds like a bait-and-switch.  

🍺


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Alpinweiss2 I drive a lot yesterday on different roads( bumps, no bumps, highway etc.) don't fill or see any problems with airflow to the turbocharger intercooler.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Zenia said:


> Alpinweiss2 I drive a lot yesterday on different roads( bumps, no bumps, highway etc.) don't fill or see any problems with airflow to the turbocharger intercooler.


Very good.

🍺


----------



## Xshot (May 10, 2018)

Zenia said:


> Custom made (by me ) front license plate holder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also in MD, I refuse to put a front tag on. It's my wife's, I told her if she's ever pulled up for it, tell the cop it's in the cargo area and I'm waiting for the front plate bracket to be delivered. Hoping that would prevent any ticket! Such a dumb law. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anorine (Jul 29, 2019)

Today I finished the custom bracket for a Mishimoto high flow catch can. I used the passenger side motor mount as a mounting point as it has 3 M6x1.0 threaded holes. Right now the mount is being painted for the final install. The pictures are from the mock up phase.


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

Replaced front pads and rotors at 12k miles (old were still looking brand new) because I hated the semi metallic dust. I drive a lot and like to keep my rims as clean as possible. Used Power Stop ceramic pads and Beck/Arnley rotors. I love them, they are quiet, no initial squeal like some of the ceramic pads like to do. Breaking power is exactly the same, no difference between OEM and the new ones. Oh, and no dust so far  








Also, applied 3 in 1 Griots Ceramic Wax couple of months ago and it is holding up really good!


----------



## Artikart (Nov 29, 2020)

TXAtlasCS said:


> Hello All,
> Nice to see some modified cars here. Figured I would say hello.
> I've had this car for two months now but had things in mind for it the day I got it. So far, I have blacked out all the chrome and the front bumper, removed the Atlas and 4Motion badges, tinted the rear reflector and tail lights, and turned the VW emblems black and red. I have a couple of other tings in mind. The wheels are OEM taken off my prior Atlas (V6 launch edition, this one is a base S model 2.0t with 4Motion).
> View attachment 93704
> ...


How did you get the front emblem red? Where in Tx are you? I'm in Dallas...


----------



## anorine (Jul 29, 2019)

Finished my Mishimoto high flow catch can install. Turned out great!


----------



## TXAtlasCS (May 3, 2021)

Artikart said:


> How did you get the front emblem red? Where in Tx are you? I'm in Dallas...


I'm in Houston. The red emblem is from Badgeskins. It's listed for the Tiguan but it fits the Atlas too.


----------



## Jcperson84 (Nov 22, 2019)

So far 
20% front tint
Complete DE Autoled interior kit
DE Autoled fogs w/strobe kit
All 4 tweeters & all 4 speakers changed to JBL
12" JBL spare tire sub 
B2B BFT fit blocks
Forge leveling kit but switching for B2B camber correcting kit
Rear 20mm ECS tuning spacer kit
No front spacer (couldn't fit)
AFE Momentum ST PRO 5R Cold Air intake system
OEM 20x8, +34 offset wheels w/ 255/50r20 tires
1st 22x9, +35 offset wheels w/ 275/45r22 tires
2nd 24x10, +35 offset wheels w/ 275/35r24 tires

































































Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Looking good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny858 (Jul 15, 2021)

@Jcperson84 Did you have the speakers professionally installed? If not, was is plug and play? I was looking in to the tire subwoofer as well. Thanks.


----------



## Jcperson84 (Nov 22, 2019)

BESTBUY did everything for like 220. I think it's 120 for just the sub. It's priced as a 2 channel Amp install

Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Verde88 (Jul 21, 2021)

SixEVANeight said:


> As for the rear (the only one I replaced so far) Yes it just pulls off. I used a plastic prying tool and thought it was going to snap off because as you will see once you remove it, it is held on with a full circular piece of double sided molding tape. I actually left what was still there on the car and added a few strips of 3M tape to the area that pulled off with the old emblem and just eyed it up and smashed it on there and it seems to be holding really strong. I was investigating the front emblem and it looks like the new one has different clip placement from the old one, however the actual front part of the emblem should come off much like the rear and can then be mounted to the original emblem base and clipped back into place. The main problem is, I am still not 100% certain of any of this and fur sure do not want to spend $100+ just to find out. I had a high confidence rate the rear would be a direct swap and actually got mine for something like $48 on eBay and it paid off. It really does give it a subtle clean refresh look to the back end too. I guess patience is a virtue and I will just keep scouring the web for a used part or for the part to come down in price to get the front swapped over. I will try and post a picture from my phone if I can find a forum picture hosting site. Stay Tuned.


The rear logo on my cross sport is slightly crooked. Any reason why I wouldn't be able to remove and reposition it following these same steps?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Should work but I wouldn’t “smash” it in place. If like my former Tiguan there will be 3 dimples in the body to line up the emblem for placement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gruemeister (Jun 14, 2021)

Tempered glass nav screen protector. It was sold as finger print proof. It isn’t.

















Amazon.com: 2018 2019 2020 2021 Volks Wagen Atlas Discover Media Touch Screen Car Display Navigation Screen Protector, RUIYA HD Clear TEMPERED GLASS Car In-Dash Screen Protective Film (8-Inch) : Electronics


Amazon.com: 2018 2019 2020 2021 Volks Wagen Atlas Discover Media Touch Screen Car Display Navigation Screen Protector, RUIYA HD Clear TEMPERED GLASS Car In-Dash Screen Protective Film (8-Inch) : Electronics



www.amazon.com


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Got the overhead map light buttons backlit thanks to the work of @TWs/VW and shocked this isn’t standard on the MK1 models. Tested functionality after no issues and no error codes after the retrofit.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Cleaned it up, ready for a trip to Colorado soon in search of cooler weather


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Got the overhead map light buttons backlit thanks to the work of [mention]TW/VWs [/mention] and shocked this isn’t standard on the MK1 models. Tested functionality after no issues and no error codes after the retrofit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go on…! Do tell


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

@Savvv here's the link and list of parts from the link, tips I learned, and credit goes to @TWs/VW for figuring it out from the thread I reference. For those that don't have a pano roof, the thread linked below does contain the proper part number needed. The below is for those with a pano roof.

Backlit overhead map buttons

Parts needed per TWs/VW:
Front lamp assembly with Pano roof Part # 5GM-947-105-A-DYU can be had around $70
VW Repair Wire Part # 000 979 009 E
Butt Connector VW 000 979 941 (accommodates wire range 0.5mm² to 1.00mm²) per TWs/VW
Lockitt POSI-TAP 6 pack wire connectors 20-22 awg per @arkitect06 method

Here is TWs original post from the thread for parts after testing it out:

"...there is an easier, less expensive way to complete the installation with common tools and parts; but, it does involve (1) cutting the Gray 0.5mm² wire exiting Pin 11, Connector T16a (Coupling Point on Roof TH); (2) creating a 3-way Splice using Butt Connector VW 000 979 941 (accommodates wire range 0.5mm² to 1.00mm²), $1.20 each; (3) installing Wire Set VW 000-979-009-E (which I believe is a Micro Quadlok System (MQS) Female/Female), $9.55 each - between Pin 3, Connector T6j (Lamp Assembly WX1) and the newly created 3-way Splice."

I went with @arkitect06 method of using a Positap to tap into the wire referenced below with the following pics.

Pic credit TWs/VW










Pic credit arkitect06 (using Positap method)









*Note - I found it was easier to work from the passenger side to get the installation in place.

Using a trim remover pop off the cover piece, I started from the passenger side and worked my way around. After removal you will see the internals.










Using a trim piece there are four corner tabs to release the internals, again I started from the passenger side and you can slide from the outside portion of the black your trim piece to release the tabs. The next photo I show these 4 tabs.










Per TWs' findings after releasing connectors, popping out the mic and it's joining connector, you want to use the repair wire to tap into Pin 3 into the Lamp Assembly WX1 6 pin connector T6j VW 6Q0 972 706. You will see in the overhead liner on the driver side the Coupling Point on Roof - TH 16 pin connector T16a 8W0 972 416. Now this is where I used the route arkitect06 using a Positap. Take your repair wire and cut in half, strip the end and connect up the Positap. Here is a link to YouTube on how to connect up the Positab to the exposed wire so you can later tap into the grey wire going into Pin 11 to the Coupling Point on Roof. My struggle was how to open up the 6 pin connector in order to get the repair wire into Pin 3. Here's the trick and thanks to TWs, on one side you see tabs as seen below.

Pic credit to TWs/VW









With everything seeming to be a push down and pull with connectors, that's what I was doing with no luck. The top tab as pointed out below you want to slide something like a small flat head or pick tool to lift up so you can slide the parts apart.










End result is the following:

Pic credit to TWs/VW









Now on the repair wire the portion that clicks to lock will be upward when inserted and then slide the 6 pin connector pieces back together to lock in place. From here the Positap end that you've connected to the repair wire, you'll want to locate the grey wire going into Pin 11 on the Coupling Point on roof pull back enough to tap into the wire as shown in the video linked to earlier and in arkitect06's pic shown at the beginning for his method I used. After this, connect back up in reverse to make your life easier. Connect your Coupling Point back in the overhead liner, then insert the microphone and it's accompanying piece, connect the controls from the pano (small black connector) and then connect the Lamp Assembly WX1 blue connector. Before installing back in test to confirm buttons are backlit, test controls, and test microphone. Once validated insert the Front Lamp Assembly and you are good to go.

Hope this helps.


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

@Reihenmotor5 I thought that my Atlas was already complete after modding it with OBD11 but I was wrong. This one is on my next to do list. Thanks for the instructions and the reference links!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

You're welcome, TWs/VW and arkitect06 and others in the referenced thread helped make it all happen. I spent more time with the 6 pin connector than anything else 🤦‍♂️. I was so close at one point but instead of lifting the top tab I was trying to push down that bottom "tab". Best practical mod ever in my opinion, especially with two little ones in the back.


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

Finally installed the VW mud flaps / splash guards. Had to use the spare tire jack since my old trolly jack doesn't jack high enough. Definitely need an upgrade and I see that many good ones (for my amount of use) for $100 - $150. Took about an hour, most of the time was jacking, removing and re-installing the wheels/tires. Drilling the inner fender and install of the actual parts was just a few minutes per flap. I was surprised to find that there isn't much in terms of support behind the rear wheel well. It is pretty much just that stiff plastic/felt-like material that is the inner liner, nothing else in the back.


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Why you took tire of for this installation. I installed mine with tires on

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Juneau21 (Jun 20, 2021)

Installed H&R Springs, Wheel Spacers (10/15mm) and Powder Coated Braselton Wheels. And gave it a wash!


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Drove to Colorado from KC. Mid 90 the whole way out, a/c blasting. Avg. Almost 21mpg at 85mph. The V6 doesn’t care much for the higher elevations. Hoping to do better on way home with a down hill help 😎


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

Zenia said:


> Why you took tire of for this installation. I installed mine with tires on
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


Mine are different. They are VW ones, I am guessing yours are another company but could be wrong, maybe they are an older/newer version. Yours have 3 attachment points, all accessible, especially the bottom one. Mine do not. For the VW ones, you have to remove the wheel and tire and they attach with more than the 3 screws that you show in the picture. For instance, the rears on mine have the 2 screws, plus they use 2 push in connectors as well as 2 additional screw/nut combos to hold in place. I had to drill 4 additional holes for each flap. 
Either one should work fine.


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

mtbsteve said:


> Mine are different. They are VW ones, I am guessing yours are another company but could be wrong, maybe they are an older/newer version. Yours have 3 attachment points, all accessible, especially the bottom one. Mine do not. For the VW ones, you have to remove the wheel and tire and they attach with more than the 3 screws that you show in the picture. For instance, the rears on mine have the 2 screws, plus they use 2 push in connectors as well as 2 additional screw/nut combos to hold in place. I had to drill 4 additional holes for each flap.
> Either one should work fine.


Got it. TY


----------



## VolInGa (Jun 18, 2021)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Got the overhead map light buttons backlit thanks to the work of @TWs/VW and shocked this isn’t standard on the MK1 models. Tested functionality after no issues and no error codes after the retrofit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two years with my Atlas and I never noticed those weren’t backlit. Now it REALLY bothers me, even though I think I’ve used them exactly once the day I brought it home.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Sorry, irritated me that my 2019 Tiguan SEL-P R Line had it but not an Atlas, and with two little ones I find I use it enough but not enough to remember which buttons are which. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

I have been experimenting with vinyl wrap once again and thought I would share for those who don't dig the stock "wood" wannabe trim.


----------



## VwSiTo (Jul 2, 2005)

Juneau21 said:


> Installed H&R Springs, Wheel Spacers (10/15mm) and Powder Coated Braselton Wheels. And gave it a wash!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 107486


Do you have a link for the springs? How is the ride compared to stock and how was the install? Thanks in advance. It looks really good!


----------



## Juneau21 (Jun 20, 2021)

I grabbed them from Tire Rack, not sure if the forum has rules against direct linking to vendors so happy to sharing via pm. If you go to the site and search suspension its easy to find. Ride is very similar to stock, more firm in certain areas but still seems smooth to me after coming from many lowered cars over the years. Install was done at a shop in 3-4 hours or so. I also had them put the wheel spacers on.


----------



## tycurtorm (Mar 12, 2018)

Installed Basecamp flares










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artikart (Nov 29, 2020)

Nothing much....


----------



## ToadStool (May 2, 2021)

Nothing today. But yesterday I installed a new ECS cold air intake system and took 'er for a couple of spins. I was kinda' embarassed with the noise actually. I mean the Cross Sport stock is nearly as quiet as an EV. But when I gave it some gas it growled like I just some mods to the exhaust. Funny that way back when played with my intake on my 67 Camaro (inline 6 and 3-on-the-tree) or similar carburated vehicles, I'd only hear an air sucking / vacuum sound. Not sure why a cold air intake would generate a sound like a modified exhaust.

Anyway, I do like quieter vehicles unless it's a real beast. I'm more into improved performance / mpg's. So far seems promising but in a couple of days I'll be taking a 120 mile trip so we'll see. Best I had stock on same trip was 23.5 mpg and that was driving an avg of 70 mph, windows down, and tires 2 or 3 psi below the standard 36 psi. I also just had the tire inflated to 40 psi so I won't be able to attribute all gains to the cold air intake.

Anyway, I've got the VR6 and 2400 miles on it now and loving it more every time I drive it. For it's size and price, it really is quite nimble and quick. And love the design as much as ever. Really a good buy IMO.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Always disliked why VWoA didn't carry over some sort of ambient lighting in the second row and even the 3rd row. Footwell lighting is the easiest option to do to add some lighting. Added footwell lighting to both 2nd and 3rd row
















Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

TablaRasa said:


> Always disliked why VWoA didn't carry over some sort of ambient lighting in the second row and even the 3rd row. Footwell lighting is the easiest option to do to add some lighting. Added footwell lighting to both 2nd and 3rd row
> View attachment 110095
> View attachment 110096
> 
> ...


Looks good! Did you use the Audi OEM mounts for the second row?
Atlas Rear Footwell Lighting – DIY – How-To

What did you use for the third row as I couldn’t find an OEM-type solution that would work with the rear of the 2nd row buckets?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

bboshart said:


> Looks good! Did you use the Audi OEM mounts for the second row?
> Atlas Rear Footwell Lighting – DIY – How-To
> 
> What did you use for the third row as I couldn’t find an OEM-type solution that would work with the rear of the 2nd row buckets?


Thanks! I used this bracket . @bboshart btw! Forgot to thank you for the DIY. Ive been putting this off for so long that I forgot it was you who I got the idea from

US $4.99 35%OFF | 2pcs car rear multicolor light led footwell light Bracket lamp holder for vw Golf 8 MK8 2021 2022 For Audi 5HG947307 5HG 947 307








4.99US $ 35% OFF|2pcs Car Rear Multicolor Light Led Footwell Light Bracket Lamp Holder For Vw Golf 8 Mk8 2021 2022 For Audi 5hg947307 5hg 947 307 - Signal Lamp - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





I bought extra for the 3rd row come to find out, no way to attach it there. So I just ghetto installed it with Velcro and it attached the the felt fabric of the 2nd row seat haha! You can't tell when the seat is in position. Only when you tilt it haha! But I needed to get a light there somehow 

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

Nice work TablaRasa.
I saw an earlier thread for adding 2nd row footwell lighting, but also doing the 3rd row appeals to me too.
Did you use the same lights and brackets for 3rd row as 2nd row? Also where did you tap in for power source?

Just saw your answers to bboshart.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

A4MOS19 said:


> Nice work TablaRasa.
> I saw an earlier thread for adding 2nd row footwell lighting, but also doing the 3rd row appeals to me too.
> Did you use the same lights and brackets for 3rd row as 2nd row? Also where did you tap in for power source?
> 
> Just saw your answers to bboshart.


Thank man! Yes I used the same lighting and wiring for the 3rd but the brackets I had nowhere to attach it to. So used the magical velcro! Haha. Now, it is not like the abyss back there!

As for the power source, I bought extra wiring so was piggybacking it from the 2nd row to the 3rd. Just followed the similar concept of piggy backing the 2nd row from the first row footwell

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]TablaRasa [/mention]this looks to be next up on my list. Looks good and nothing wrong with Velcro. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]TablaRasa [/mention]this looks to be next up on my list. Looks good and nothing wrong with Velcro.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man! Most definitely an easy and I think a necessary mod lol. As for the 3rd row, yeahh you find a way and velcro at times is the way haha.

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Storm, bring it! @deAutoLED.com









Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun_0013 (Mar 4, 2020)

TablaRasa said:


> Storm, bring it! @deAutoLED.com
> View attachment 110148
> 
> 
> Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


How were you able to hide the wire for the third row? Especially when the front seats tilt.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Pun_0013 said:


> How were you able to hide the wire for the third row? Especially when the front seats tilt.


Went under the tracks. The wiring slides with the chair and you don't see it. Since there was no way to attach the bracket there, I just used velcro to stick the light on the felt material of the 2nd row underside









Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Got the cheap, bootleg version. Not bad! NOT paying $150 for OEM....priceless haha
















Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Re the bootleg puddle light - not bad! Link for what you bought?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

mhjett said:


> Re the bootleg puddle light - not bad! Link for what you bought?


PM'd

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## T1GONE (Jan 23, 2020)

TablaRasa said:


> Got the cheap, bootleg version. Not bad! NOT paying $150 for OEM....priceless haha
> View attachment 110668
> View attachment 110669
> 
> ...


They look just as good. If anything for the price you paid they are probably better. Dealer wouldn’t let me take them off when I purchased my Atlas so I was stuck paying for them.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

T1GONE said:


> They look just as good. If anything for the price you paid they are probably better. Dealer wouldn’t let me take them off when I purchased my Atlas so I was stuck paying for them.


Price was so good, I got 2 sets. Even with 3 sets, still would not come close to the OEM price. Sucks that they didn't want to take it off. But hopefully, you got an overall discount on the car

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## T1GONE (Jan 23, 2020)

TablaRasa said:


> Price was so good, I got 2 sets. Even with 3 sets, still would not come close to the OEM price. Sucks that they didn't want to take it off. But hopefully, you got an overall discount on the car
> 
> Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


Unfortunately I paid MSRP for mine. I’m in CA and I looked at all SoCal dealers looking for an RLine. Couldn’t find the exact options I was looking for so I had to settle. And everyone had mark up on the RLines. One dealership had 4,000 over Msrp. Plus their dealer addons.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

T1GONE said:


> Unfortunately I paid MSRP for mine. I’m in CA and I looked at all SoCal dealers looking for an RLine. Couldn’t find the exact options I was looking for so I had to settle. And everyone had mark up on the RLines. One dealership had 4,000 over Msrp. Plus their dealer addons.


It is now the same at dealerships in other states too. Inventories are very low (sometimes zero), and paying MSRP is a good deal right now. ADP and other dealer add-ons seem to be the new normal.  

🍺


----------



## Do Not Want (Apr 15, 2011)

TablaRasa said:


> PM'd
> 
> Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


Could you give me the link as well please?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Do Not Want said:


> Could you give me the link as well please?


PM'd

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny858 (Jul 15, 2021)

@TablaRasa Interested in the link for the lights. Please and Thank you.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Johnny858 said:


> @TablaRasa Interested in the link for the lights. Please and Thank you.


PM'd

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## DVSSurfer (Sep 1, 2021)

f8al said:


> I hate chrome as a finish, and the atlas has far too much of it in my opinion, so i blacked mine out a couple months ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get the black VW symbol from? Looks great and thanks!


----------



## Gojoe1971 (Sep 1, 2021)

Zenia said:


> Custom made (by me ) front license plate holder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much to make and ship me one?


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Gojoe1971 said:


> How much to make and ship me one?


Sorry Gojoe1971
I don't do this for leaving. 
You can use a vw plate and toggle bolts. I have 2 plates and I can sell you one of them for $20 plus shipping 
You can calculate shipping 
I leave in Rockville, MD
















Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

Just tried to post and it disappeared so if you see a double, that is the reason.
Had a curb jump out and attack my Atlas front passenger wheel/tire. I was not in the car at the time but was told this was a 5-10mph impact while turning, not just a brush with the curb while parking.
After quick research and quotes from a local wheel repair specialist, ebay, tire places and online dealers, I decided my fastest route to repair was a new wheel and tire. Wheel repair would have been cheaper but added a day or two plus added travel time and still only cheaper by about $100. Luckily found an online VW dealer who is local and I could pick up the wheel to avoid an $80 shipping fee. Had them mount/balance a new Pirelli as well. 15% rebate on the new wheel makes it an even better deal by about $50-$60 vs refreshed wheels currently for sale on ebay, and I had it basically next day. A brutal bill either way. Makes the $999.99 7 year tire/wheel insurance package that they offered me while I was in seem somewhat reasonable - considering a puncture in the same tire and now this = within about $200 of that cost. Oh well, back on the road quickly and safely. Not sure if I will get the wheel fixed and hold onto it or sell it (local only due to crazy shipping costs) but that is something I will worry about another day.


----------



## anorine (Jul 29, 2019)

Installed the ECS Tuning skid plate. The fit is very nice. Having hit a partial semi tire with the ECS plate on my Passat only to find a couple scratches - well worth the investment.


----------



## RN-atlas (Sep 19, 2021)

boygirlca said:


> *1. Installed leather steering wheel cover*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RN-atlas (Sep 19, 2021)

arkitect06 said:


> Installed a leather steering wheel cover.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you post a link where you got the cover?


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

RN-atlas said:


> Can you post a link where you got the cover?


Eiseng DIY Black Genuine Leather... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LXXM1J0?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share


----------



## froussy (Jun 17, 2009)

TiGeo said:


> GT Yellow Headlight Armor installed as well as the Phillips LEDs...really a nice upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you got the bulb (which model) and the headlight?


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

I plasti dipped the lower part of the bumper so it looks like EU Teramont or the newer models:


----------



## RN-atlas (Sep 19, 2021)

arkitect06 said:


> Eiseng DIY Black Genuine Leather... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LXXM1J0?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share


thanks. 
Ordered! I am Getting the one with the red stitching. Yours came out “factory like“ - any tips ? 
The reviews on Amazon were mixed regarding difficulty of installation- I’m a bit worried but up to the challenge!


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

RN-atlas said:


> thanks.
> Ordered! I am Getting the one with the red stitching. Yours came out “factory like“ - any tips ?
> The reviews on Amazon were mixed regarding difficulty of installation- I’m a bit worried but up to the challenge!


Take your time and really make sure you get a tight stitch in the corners. It is a little time consuming but I feel it was worth the effort. Still holding up well.


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Had my wheels powder coated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

Changed the fog light film from yellow to amber since I am using the fogs also as turning signals.


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

Painted rear wheel well felt

The grey felt has really bothered me especially with the leveling kit added. I bought some truck bed coating, took the rear tires off and applied with a roller brush. Went on pretty well and currently drying. Will take some photos tomorrow in the light. Already looks better to me.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

I wonder if you will notice any difference in the road noise. I think they went with the "carpeted" wheel wells for sound reduction.


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

Tim K said:


> I wonder if you will notice any difference in the road noise. I think they went with the "carpeted" wheel wells for sound reduction.


I have a spare tire subwoofer so road noise is minimal


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

arkitect06 said:


> Painted rear wheel well felt
> 
> The grey felt has really bothered me especially with the leveling kit added. I bought some truck bed coating, took the rear tires off and applied with a roller brush. Went on pretty well and currently drying. Will take some photos tomorrow in the light. Already looks better to me.


----------



## Biff Tannen (Jan 24, 2005)

Tinted the amber side markers that have bothered me since day 1 of ownership. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Just finished a multi-day detail, when I could fit in time to do it, to get it ready for winter -- b basically, minor spot two-stage paint correction and Opti-Seal polymer sealant. First time I've tried Opti-Seal but so far I'm very impressed... Car just turned over 36k miles but looks better than when I drove it home from the dealer with 14 miles on it. 

Excuse the terrible in-the-garage shots but gives you an idea. Will try to remember to post up some decent outdoor shots later. 🍺


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

mhjett said:


> Just finished a multi-day detail, when I could fit in time to do it, to get it ready for winter -- b basically, minor spot two-stage paint correction and Opti-Seal polymer sealant. First time I've tried Opti-Seal but so far I'm very impressed... Car just turned over 36k miles but looks better than when I drove it home from the dealer with 14 miles on it.
> 
> Excuse the terrible in-the-garage shots but gives you an idea. Will try to remember to post up some decent outdoor shots later. 🍺
> 
> ...


Nice, looks great! Depending on how the weather is this weekend I need to get my winter protection coat on as well. Wash, clay and Turtle Wax Graphene spray (dry application), wax in door jambs and under hood painted sections, Rain X, vacuum, etc. Full job should take about 2 hours (was just a little over 1.5 hours on my other car last weekend) if I can keep my pace up. Still debating rain x vs graphene for sunroof window but either one will be fine. I have a few chips to take care of but don't have the paint yet so will deal with those later and one section of bird crap that seemed to etch the paint even though it was only on the car roughly 1.5 days.


----------



## RN-atlas (Sep 19, 2021)

mtbsteve said:


> and one section of bird crap that seemed to etch the paint even though it was only on the car roughly 1.5 days.


Try clay bar then polish it - I had similar issues and it seemed to work. Makes you wonder what these birds are eating nowadays to make their droppings so toxic.


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

RN-atlas said:


> Try clay bar then polish it - I had similar issues and it seemed to work. Makes you wonder what these birds are eating nowadays to make their droppings so toxic.


I have never seen it so bad. This was a massive splatter, just below the rear driver side window so I see it every time I get in the car. I have had droppings on cars longer which I know is not a good thing but never seen this level of damage in such a short time. I clayed it and then hit with some polish but can still be seen from the right angle. Will eventually investigate some better methods, already have seen some that will likely work better than the multiple products I have in the garage.


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

FINALLY got my cross bars. Rhino Rack Vortex Bars 54"(VA137B) with Vortex SX Legs (SX022). Setup took about 1.5 hours.. Had to mount, measure, move, measure, and tighten. Hopefully its quiet on the highway.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

mtbsteve said:


> Nice, looks great! Depending on how the weather is this weekend I need to get my winter protection coat on as well. Wash, clay and Turtle Wax Graphene spray (dry application), wax in door jambs and under hood painted sections, Rain X, vacuum, etc. Full job should take about 2 hours (was just a little over 1.5 hours on my other car last weekend) if I can keep my pace up. Still debating rain x vs graphene for sunroof window but either one will be fine. I have a few chips to take care of but don't have the paint yet so will deal with those later and one section of bird crap that seemed to etch the paint even though it was only on the car roughly 1.5 days.


Thanks! Looking forward to finally seeing the car outside in daylight this weekend. I will probably put a coat of Meg's carnauba liquid wax over the Opti-Seal for extra protection, because Michigan. 

I should also put some Opti-Seal in the door jambs now too, since I took the time to scrub and wash them out...

Re bird sh*t, that's about the worst possible stuff for paint -- it etches real fast. Clay bar can only do so much -- it only removes surface contaminants. By the time the paint is etched, you unfortunately really need to get into paint correction.


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

I completed the Teramont look which included grille replacement and plasti dip the bumper:


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

Got the wheel well plastic color matched









Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

So... how hard is it to retrofit oe fog lights to the new 2021.5 SEL-P-R bumper? Or should i get some aftermarket ones?


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Jack-e-son said:


> So... how hard is it to retrofit oe fog lights to the new 2021.5 SEL-P-R bumper? Or should i get some aftermarket ones?


The fog lights are integrated into the headlights for 2021+ models. Are you wanting additional fog lights in the bumper?

🍺


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

Yeah. Because lets face it.. the "poor weather lights" doesnt illuminate much.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Here's some better shots of the car post-detail. See my post on page 78 for details on steps/products used. It's not perfect, but it's as good as it needs to be. Amazing how nice Fortana Red looks when given a proper detail.


----------



## cuco_GLI (Nov 23, 2016)

Out at the jetski races
















Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## VRSIXMTL (Sep 19, 2020)

Custom front splitter in the making!!  worlds first? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csierra72 (May 25, 2012)

Gave it a home. 2022 SEL 4Motion. Also have a 2015 Passat SEL Premium and 2016 Passat S.


----------



## ToadStool (May 2, 2021)

Regrettably, today I sold my 7 month old Cross Sport since my Ford Mach E GT that I ordered 6 months ago was just delivered.

Sold my 6,100 mile Atlas for $900 below msrp when I had purchased it for $6000 below msrp. I think this was the only time I've ever made a real profit selling a vehicle.

I'm really gonna' miss my Atlas as it was my 2nd favorite vehicle I've ever owned and I've owned plenty. I removed my cold air intake and a couple of other Atlas specific items as I hope to soon purchase another. The Cross Sport is one hellova design and was suprisingly nimble-enough and quick enough. I'm really gonna' miss it.

In the meantime, I hope to enjoy the GT's 460hp and 600 ft. lbs. of torque, AWD, no gas stations, and the $10k tax rebate for purchasing an EV. The tax rebate hopefully will allow me to purchase a more fully loaded Cross Sport in the near future.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

Drove it up into the hills of Tuscany for Thanksgiving. That’s six countries covered so far.


----------



## cardude944 (Nov 2, 2007)

Picked up my new 2022 SE with technology. It's got the VR6 and AWD. Very excited to to own this beast long term. Immediate plans are intake and res delete.


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

Installed my roof box over the weekend. Inno Wedge 665 mounted on Rhino Rack Vortex. Its pretty loud above 75mph.. but then again its above 75mph. Not bad. I like it.


----------



## paulsiu (Apr 24, 2021)

very nice


----------



## cardude944 (Nov 2, 2007)

Made it 600 miles before I tore into my Cross Sport. Installed ECS tunings intake for the 3.6. Pleased with the fit and quality of everything. A little worried about the way the harness to the ECU contacts the support to the rubber dampener. We'll keep an eye on that over time. The sound is great. When driving around normally you can't tell there is any difference. When you get into it a little it makes a great noise. Looking forward to the res delete next.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

I'll be curious what you think once you have the intake and res delete. I have the res delete alone and really like it. Thought about an intake for more wookie, but not sure if the combo would be too much...


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Not today but yesterday -- had a set of Vredestein Quatrac Pros installed. I've only put a few miles on it so far but they're a huge improvement over the stock Contis. At least one of my Contis was out of round from new--it got better as it wore--but I'm happy to finally have some quality rubber.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

mhjett said:


> Not today but yesterday -- had a set of Vredestein Quatrac Pros installed. I've only put a few miles on it so far but they're a huge improvement over the stock Contis. At least one of my Contis was out of round from new--it got better as it wore--but I'm happy to finally have some quality rubber.
> 
> View attachment 141479


I loved these on the Tiguan and will do the same when it’s time for my Atlas. Great driving performance and great in snow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Not much. Washed it and randomly ran into a fellow forum guy at the car wash, Arkitekt06. His is black w black wheels, looks pretty when it’s clean! Good to meet you, still thinking about those wheels 🤔


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

mhjett said:


> Not today but yesterday -- had a set of Vredestein Quatrac Pros installed. I've only put a few miles on it so far but they're a huge improvement over the stock Contis. At least one of my Contis was out of round from new--it got better as it wore--but I'm happy to finally have some quality rubber.
> 
> View attachment 141479


These will be my next tires too! My two top tires are Pirelli P7 Cinturato All Season Plus and Vredestein QuatractPro. Unfortunately Cinturatos are not offered in this size so Vredestin it is!


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

Jhawkcclux said:


> Not much. Washed it and randomly ran into a fellow forum guy at the car wash, Arkitekt06. His is black w black wheels, looks pretty when it’s clean! Good to meet you, still thinking about those wheels


@Jhawkcclux Nice to meet you as well!!! Love the Fortana Red!! Yeah the black looks good when clean but that lasts about 5 minutes until that nice layer of fine dust somehow appears!! Wheels still hanging in the garage, may have to do a Jayhawk exchange!!


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

kocyk123 said:


> These will be my next tires too! My two top tires are Pirelli P7 Cinturato All Season Plus and Vredestein QuatractPro. Unfortunately Cinturatos are not offered in this size so Vredestin it is!


I was looking at the Pirelli Scorpion Verde II and the Conti Extreme Contact DWS 06 Plus, and I went with the Vredesteins as the value play. Very happy so far.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]mhjett [/mention]I think you’ll find you’ll enjoy them. Vredesteins have been around for ever and now trying to make a play in the American market. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cardude944 (Nov 2, 2007)

First wash after about 900 miles of driving it. It's in the 50s today in Pittsburgh. Perfect weather for a nice official once over.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Nothing fancy, Badgeskins to the side views and 3rd brake light. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schlanseay2810 (Dec 2, 2010)

Picked it up and put on our roof rack and ski racks from our Tig we traded in.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cardude944 (Nov 2, 2007)

Added the OEM privacy cover in the rear. Really happy I can keep things hidden back there now. Also swapped out the VW heavy duty trunk mat with a weathertech trunk mat. We'll see long term which one I prefer.


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

Got the side steps installed.

I know it might not be everyone's thing and I was very hesitant to do this because I didn't want cut the underbody plastic.

I found the set that required very minimal cutting and doesn't have too much chrome in it so I think it looks pretty good.

I definitely love getting in an out of the car now because the seat bottom bolster doesn't suffer anymore and there is no more sliding into the seat (I am 6'1").

Installation took about 3.5 hours by myself.

Here is the link to the same product but different seller (I bought the last one from another seller for $279):

EBay Link

Here are some pics:


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Looking good. 
I have Barefoot R66 with white LEDs on the side and I love them 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

Thank you. I saw your post with LED's a while ago and I feel like I want to add LED's too


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

kocyk123 said:


> Thank you. I saw your post with LED's a while ago and I feel like I want to add LED's too


I wanna get the LED ones as well. They look great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

Installed the BFI shift knob. I actually like the lift-up-to-shift action better than I thought I would.

Since we are supposed to have a stretch with no rain, it's parked for a few days while I start a much needed decon and polish.


----------



## cardude944 (Nov 2, 2007)

Installed my CTS Turbo res delete today. I'm really happy with the fit and quality. First reactions are I wish there was a bit more noise, but it sounds good and it's a responsible amount of noise for an Atlas. I still hear a lot more of my intake than I do the exhaust, but there is more VR rumble now.


----------



## Proettermann (12 mo ago)

Organized it for $15.99












https://www.amazon.com/EDBETOS-Organizer-Volkswagen-Accessories-Secondary/dp/B08978MH5R


----------



## Proettermann (12 mo ago)

Armrest/lid needs a bit of firmer pressure to latch when closing. Thanks to German engineering margins are narrow, and the slim plastic of the tray insert manages to be in the way ever so slightly. Also I have been wondering why there's a "retail style" hole cut into the tray. I doubt Autozone will ever dedicate space to the Atlas organizer tray in their Accessory aisle...

Better yet: the "retail style" hole is also cut into the rubber mat insert. So... if you hang this up, only one of the rubber mats will remain in the tray while the others will rain all over the floor. Am I looking too much into this?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

That retail style hole is becoming more prominent in other industries. Seeing this in items such as lids to mugs, etc. I’m thinking it’s to manage inventory for the maker/distributor, not necessarily specific anymore for brick and mortar stores. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> That retail style hole is becoming more prominent in other industries. Seeing this in items such as lids to mugs, etc. I’m thinking it’s to manage inventory for the maker/distributor, not necessarily specific anymore for brick and mortar stores.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually in this case, I believe that hole/cutout is for allowing charge cords, etc to plug into the jack/socket below and pass into the tray where one might store something like a phone or whatever.

I was puzzled as well at first then I saw a picture somewhere on the net of it with a charger cable coming through and immediately made sense to me.











Cheers,
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea it’s where I route the cord through, so it’s dual function. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dannyboy707 (Aug 7, 2021)

chompa1422 said:


> Got the wheel well plastic color matched
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you do this? We just bought a 22 sel premium R Line in white and it looks a lot better like this


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

Dannyboy707 said:


> How did you do this? We just bought a 22 sel premium R Line in white and it looks a lot better like this


Took off the plastic it's bout 3 screws took it to a paint and body shop charged me bout 375 i put them back on. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Dannyboy707 (Aug 7, 2021)

chompa1422 said:


> Took off the plastic it's bout 3 screws took it to a paint and body shop charged me bout 375 i put them back on.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Can you tell a difference in texture between them and the rest of the car?


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

Dannyboy707 said:


> Can you tell a difference in texture between them and the rest of the car?


No they sanded them down to get a smooth finish if they woulda left them with the texture my ocd woulda kept bugging me 

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Dannyboy707 (Aug 7, 2021)

chompa1422 said:


> No they sanded them down to get a smooth finish if they woulda left them with the texture my ocd woulda kept bugging me
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Definitely going to have to look into it. Post more pics if you get a chance please, it looks great


----------



## THE.a3k (Feb 17, 2015)

Just got my 2022 SEL a little over a week ago and had the stock 20" wheels powder coated matte black. In a few weeks I will be doing an entire exterior chrome/silver delete and adding some Badgeskins/VinylMods. Really looking forward to the final product.


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

THE.a3k said:


> Just got my 2022 SEL a little over a week ago and had the stock 20" wheels powder coated matte black. In a few weeks I will be doing an entire exterior chrome/silver delete and adding some Badgeskins/VinylMods. Really looking forward to the final product.
> View attachment 153998


You blacking out the chrome?

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## THE.a3k (Feb 17, 2015)

chompa1422 said:


> You blacking out the chrome?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


That’s the plan!! Full black out, minus the head lights and tail lights.


----------



## Mklaz (Feb 28, 2017)

I did my first oil change at 5k miles. I seriously cannot believe how many screws there are holding that undercover on! I was also surprised that the drain bolt was a short torx bolt instead of the 19mm bolt that ECS sent with the kit.

Also installed a factory hitch. Only 2 clips broken on the bumper and not noticeable so I'll call it a success. (Photo after bumper removal and before hitch install)


----------



## Proettermann (12 mo ago)

That's dedication to towing something right there! Exploratory body work without being 100% on where clips are is the best


----------



## Mklaz (Feb 28, 2017)

Proettermann said:


> That's dedication to towing something right there! Exploratory body work without being 100% on where clips are is the best


Haha, yeah. I'm known in the neighborhood for tearing into new cars to put a hitch on. The last one was my brand new Outback.

Also, the 2021+ bumper fascia does not match the instructions included with the hitch. There were extra clips and missing screws in a couple places, hence the 2 breaks. I didn't tackle the wiring harness yet, stories of 3rd row seat removal mean I need a full Saturday to plan on that one.


----------



## ragingduck (Dec 9, 2003)

We took the Atlas for a weekend camping trip to Joshua Tree. It was our first time here and I'm kicking myself for not coming here sooner! What a beautiful place!


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Washed the Pennsylvania road salt off.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KWH (11 mo ago)

ragingduck said:


> We took the Atlas for a weekend camping trip to Joshua Tree. It was our first time here and I'm kicking myself for not coming here sooner! What a beautiful place!


Nice shot!


----------



## KWH (11 mo ago)

cardude944 said:


> First wash after about 900 miles of driving it. It's in the 50s today in Pittsburgh. Perfect weather for a nice official once over.
> View attachment 143144


Do you wax also? What do you use?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KWH (11 mo ago)

mhjett said:


> Not today but yesterday -- had a set of Vredestein Quatrac Pros installed. I've only put a few miles on it so far but they're a huge improvement over the stock Contis. At least one of my Contis was out of round from new--it got better as it wore--but I'm happy to finally have some quality rubber.
> 
> View attachment 141479


Thanks for posting! I’m looking at new rubber myself


----------



## KWH (11 mo ago)

cardude944 said:


> Picked up my new 2022 SE with technology. It's got the VR6 and AWD. Very excited to to own this beast long term. Immediate plans are intake and res delete.
> View attachment 138899
> 
> View attachment 138898
> ...


Starting with intake and res delete, does it improve longevity? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KWH (11 mo ago)

NoDubJustYet said:


> Drove it up into the hills of Tuscany for Thanksgiving. That’s six countries covered so far.


Beautiful shot!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cardude944 (Nov 2, 2007)

KWH said:


> Do you wax also? What do you use?


I have not used wax on my Atlas only because I plan on ceramic coating it once the weather in Pittsburgh breaks. I've used Mothers ceramic coating before but may actually have a professional do it this time.



KWH said:


> Starting with intake and res delete, does it improve longevity?


I don't think it has any impact positively or negatively on longevity. I added both simply to hear the VR6 more.


----------



## nicholas_b90 (Apr 5, 2016)

Hey all! Long time VW guy over here - I recently picked up a 2022 VR6 Atlas in the Highline trim (equivalent to the SEL w/ Tech Package in the USA?) earlier this month and it has been a nice addition to my driveway. I scanned through some of the recent pages in this thread and I was thrilled to see the amount of quality content for the Atlas platform. It definitely has planted the itch to begin upgrading the SUV in an OEM+ fashion...

Other than a few VCDS tweaks, WeatherTech mats throughout and some OEM crossbars, she is stock as of now. I did pick up a set of 20x9 Neuspeed RSe103's which I'm impatiently waiting to mount to the stock 255/50/R20 Pirelli Scorpion Zero all-season tires once the snow melts away. I did a bit of research on the weight of 20x8 OEM wheels and found one model to be 36.5lbs per rim! The RSe103 in 20x9 weighs only 24.5lbs which should yield a big improvement in acceleration/handling/braking, etc. I dropped around 5.0lbs per corner from the OEM wheels with my other set of Neuspeed rims on my 2018 Sportwagen, and that was surprisingly noticeable...


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

Your new ride looks gorgeous. I am curious to see how these Neuspeed in 20's will look like. Share pics!


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

nicholas_b90 said:


> Neuspeed RSe103


Yes, please post up photos once the new rims are on. 

I've done a handful of tire rotations myself now, and the 20" Trentons on my R-Line are incredibly heavy. I think there'd be some very real performance gains, especially in normal daily driving, to be had with significantly lighter wheels.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

mhjett said:


> Yes, please post up photos once the new rims are on.
> 
> I've done a handful of tire rotations myself now, and the 20" Trentons on my R-Line are incredibly heavy. I think there'd be some very real performance gains, especially in normal daily driving, to be had with significantly lighter wheels.


The Trentons, wheels alone, weigh in at 35.5lbs/each

So a 20x9 Neuspeed RSe103 wheel would be 24.5lbs/each (shaving 11lbs a corner)....that's HUGE!
And possible more weight too, if you found lighter tires to pair with them too


----------



## nicholas_b90 (Apr 5, 2016)

snobrdrdan said:


> The Trentons, wheels alone, weigh in at 35.5lbs/each
> 
> So a 20x9 Neuspeed RSe103 wheel would be 24.5lbs/each (shaving 11lbs a corner)....that's HUGE!


That's the only 20x8 wheel I found information on and it was said to be 36.2lbs exactly - see link below. Either way, going down to 24.5lbs is a substantial delta and I can't wait to feel the difference, I'm sure it will be a great improvement!

I'll be sure to post pics once I've mounted the Neuspeed's around the middle of April.

New owner, wheel weight for 20 inch


----------



## Proettermann (12 mo ago)

My '22 was at the spa for the last two days and got a lift 

Plus 1.5" front, plus 1" rear using the ECS Overland kit. Drives straight as an arrow after alignment.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

snobrdrdan said:


> The Trentons, wheels alone, weigh in at 35.5lbs/each
> 
> So a 20x9 Neuspeed RSe103 wheel would be 24.5lbs/each (shaving 11lbs a corner)....that's HUGE!
> And possible more weight too, if you found lighter tires to pair with them too





nicholas_b90 said:


> That's the only 20x8 wheel I found information on and it was said to be 36.2lbs exactly - see link below. Either way, going down to 24.5lbs is a substantial delta and I can't wait to feel the difference, I'm sure it will be a great improvement!
> 
> I'll be sure to post pics once I've mounted the Neuspeed's around the middle of April.
> 
> New owner, wheel weight for 20 inch


That's definitely a huge delta. 44 lbs total reduction unsprung AND rotational mass against the Trentons...

Tire Rack gives weights for every size of tire they sell, I was checking that out against the stock 20' Contis recently when shopping for new tires. 

But the closest 20' fitment for those RSe103s is 1' wider than the OEM 20" Atlas wheels, right? So default would be a 265 tire? Or could you stretch a 255? I saw you're planing on the OEM 255 tires? Wonder if they'll look good stretched a little.


----------



## nicholas_b90 (Apr 5, 2016)

mhjett said:


> That's definitely a huge delta. 44 lbs total reduction unsprung AND rotational mass against the Trentons...
> 
> Tire Rack gives weights for every size of tire they sell, I was checking that out against the stock 20' Contis recently when shopping for new tires.
> 
> But the closest 20' fitment for those RSe103s is 1' wider than the OEM 20" Atlas wheels, right? So default would be a 265 tire? Or could you stretch a 255? I saw you're planing on the OEM 255 tires? Wonder if they'll look good stretched a little.


My Atlas came on the Rizlas to be specific, which are the same size as the Trentons, so I assumed they are similar in weight... I'll be sure to weigh them once they're off the SUV.

You're correct, I went with the 20x9 RSe103s (closest to OEM specs) - although 20x9.5 was quite appealing, I didn't want to have to commit to a more aggressive offset of ET25. I prefer having the option to add spacers for a more aggressive/flush fitment if desired. Another reason for the 20x9 is the possibility of re-using the stock and perfectly good tires; Pirelli Scorpion Zero in 255/50/R20... If I had gone with 20x9.5, I know a 255 tire would have been too much of a stretch... From my research, a 255/50/R20 tire should fit comfortably on a 9" wide rim, with 265 being the maximum size. I am; however, still wondering if that's the right move as I don't want any stretch and I like myself some meat on a large SUV (plus a little bonus rim protection)!

This said, any thoughts on 255/50/R20 vs. 265/50/R20 on a 20x9 rim? Pictures would be great... Cheers! 🍺


----------



## Benn0020 (11 mo ago)

2019 SE Tech, I've had it for a couple years and figured it was finally time to make some upgrades!

Forge Leveling Kit & BFT Blocks
fifteen52 Metric MX 17"
265/70/17 Falken Wildpeak
Frontrunner Slimline 1345mm x 2166 mm (stock aluminum rails removed)
Black Forest Industries Fender Flares


----------



## Biff Tannen (Jan 24, 2005)

Dealer hit me up to buy back my 2018 SEL R-Line cause it had low miles. Closed the deal today for a brand new 2022 SEL R-Line. Stripped my aftermarket stuff before dropping it off and will be putting it all on the new one. Old on the left, new on the right.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

What’s considered low miles?


----------



## Biff Tannen (Jan 24, 2005)

NoDubJustYet said:


> What’s considered low miles?


20,922 is what it had. I’m interested to see what they list it for. Prices for used seem to be all over the place 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

Biff Tannen said:


> 20,922 is what it had. I’m interested to see what they list it for. Prices for used seem to be all over the place
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh wow, that is low.

I'm at around 50k miles on our 2018 V6 SEL R-Line (October 2017 purchase)... I've been getting post cards from the dealers in NoVa/DMV offering $35k or so. I'm half tempted to send it back to the US and use the selling price as a down payment on an X7.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Biff Tannen said:


> 20,922 is what it had. I’m interested to see what they list it for. Prices for used seem to be all over the place


Did you get any cash/equity out of it?

I mean...my wife wants out of her '21 Pacifica and we just got it 3 months ago (brand new). We can trade it in and get $7k out of it, in equity, already!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

nicholas_b90 said:


> That's the only 20x8 wheel I found information on and it was said to be 36.2lbs exactly - see link below.


It's minute but 35.5lbs was what I got when I went to the dealer and weighed one on my bathroom scale from home, as I was considering buying a set last year but the weight held me back from pulling the trigger.


----------



## Biff Tannen (Jan 24, 2005)

snobrdrdan said:


> Did you get any cash/equity out of it?
> 
> I mean...my wife wants out of her '21 Pacifica and we just got it 3 months ago (brand new). We can trade it in and get $7k out of it, in equity, already!


We had a good amount of equity in it, thanks to the crazy market right now. Payment stayed the same and I just dropped off the old and picked up the new. 

If you’re just outside of DC, there’s going to be a nice white 2018 SEL R-Line for sale soon. I did full paint correction and ceramic coated it in Nov. I traded it in with the Wookie pipe still on because I had it custom made and welded in before any aftermarket ones were available. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Biff Tannen said:


> We had a good amount of equity in it, thanks to the crazy market right now. Payment stayed the same and I just dropped off the old and picked up the new.
> 
> If you’re just outside of DC, there’s going to be a nice white 2018 SEL R-Line for sale soon. I did full paint correction and ceramic coated it in Nov. I traded it in with the Wookie pipe still on because I had it custom made and welded in before any aftermarket ones were available.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you traded it in at Lindsay? I thought that looked like Lindsay from your photo...


----------



## Biff Tannen (Jan 24, 2005)

mhjett said:


> Sounds like you traded it in at Lindsey? I thought that looked like Lindsey from your photo...


Yup. It’s on their site already, but no pics yet. The price they’re asking is a good deal for the condition it’s in and mileage. I honestly thought they’d list it for over $40K, based on what they gave me for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Biff Tannen said:


> Yup. It’s on their site already, but no pics yet. The price they’re asking is a good deal for the condition it’s in and mileage. I honestly thought they’d list it for over $40K, based on what they gave me for it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Photos are up now, VIN V2RR2CA5JC598310 - $38,556. Our car is almost identical with 37k mi, built one month before yours, and that ask is only about $4k less than we paid for ours back in Sept 2018. Nuts. 

https://www.lindsayvolkswagen.com/i...s-sel-awd-4d-sport-utility-1v2rr2ca5jc598310/

Looks nice and low miles! Would be a great example for someone to pick up. 

I see some red-painted calipers... I thought about red but painted mine silver.


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

mhjett said:


> Photos are up now, VIN V2RR2CA5JC598310 - $38,556. Our car is almost identical with 37k mi, built one month before yours, and that ask is only about $4k less than we paid for ours back in Sept 2018. Nuts.
> 
> https://www.lindsayvolkswagen.com/i...s-sel-awd-4d-sport-utility-1v2rr2ca5jc598310/
> 
> ...


I was surprised to see how many used/certified and new Atlas they have on the lot. The big dealers around me are still out. One local VW has only 5 used cars showing, maybe 4-5 Atlas models, all marked up even though this was a dealer who reliably undersold most around.
Although I didn't reap the large trade in values, I am happy I didn't have to pay MSRP or more for my VW and Hyundai last year. Pictures are popping up on my phone from a year ago, when the Hyundai and VW lots were overflowing and I was able to get the Hyundai for around 8% off plus additional $2500 rebates and the VW for around 13% under MSRP with a decent trade number on both of my older cars. Came out better than I would have now and had choice of colors and options.


----------



## Foii234 (11 mo ago)

blerg said:


> what is the purpose of these lights in the atlas? Where do they fit?


Co ask??


----------



## Proettermann (12 mo ago)

Lindsay of Dulles? Man, the memories. I think Alfonso was my sales manager. Picked up a loaded new 2010 Jetta TDI in white, sign & drive event including VA plates when I rolled out of the dealership two hours later. Easiest transaction ever... Then a semi North of Denver chose to eat my trunk... RIP white shuttle.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

We've bought 2 cars at Lindsay and had good experiences both times.


----------



## Proettermann (12 mo ago)

My Atlas got new shoes today:


----------



## Biff Tannen (Jan 24, 2005)

Wrapped the bumper chrome with carbon vinyl. Not sure about it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cardude944 (Nov 2, 2007)

Did my first oil change on my 22 CrossSport. Man that belly pan is annoying, otherwise super easy. Did some liquimoly additives too.


----------



## Proettermann (12 mo ago)

cardude944 said:


> Did my first oil change on my 22 CrossSport. Man that belly pan is annoying, otherwise super easy. Did some liquimoly additives too.


Hey, good job knocking this out. I realize some aren't as lazy as me when it comes to oil changes. My 22 came with a line item called: "prepaid scheduled maintenance (SUV 30,000 mile)" charged at $205. Did yours?


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

mhjett said:


> We've bought 2 cars at Lindsay and had good experiences both times.


My parents and brother purchased three VWs at Lindsay… all from out of state. I purchased my 2017 GSW from them. Our Atlas is from Ourisman up in Rockville. It was the only white V6 SEL R-Line in the DMV back in October 2018.


----------



## cardude944 (Nov 2, 2007)

Proettermann said:


> Hey, good job knocking this out. I realize some aren't as lazy as me when it comes to oil changes. My 22 came with a line item called: "prepaid scheduled maintenance (SUV 30,000 mile)" charged at $205. Did yours?


I do as well, however the intervals for the oil changes are 10k miles. I've always changed my oil at 5k. So I'll continue to do the off cycle changes myself and allow VW to do their services at their scheduled intervals.


----------



## Biff Tannen (Jan 24, 2005)

NoDubJustYet said:


> My parents and brother purchased three VWs at Lindsay… all from out of state. I purchased my 2017 GSW from them. Our Atlas is from Ourisman up in Rockville. It was the only white V6 SEL R-Line in the DMV back in October 2018.


We got our 2018 white SEL R-Line from Lindsay in October of 2018, right off the truck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

NoDubJustYet said:


> My parents and brother purchased three VWs at Lindsay… all from out of state. I purchased my 2017 GSW from them. Our Atlas is from Ourisman up in Rockville. It was the only white V6 SEL R-Line in the DMV back in October 2018.





Biff Tannen said:


> We got our 2018 white SEL R-Line from Lindsay in October of 2018, right off the truck.


 

We got our fortana red R-Line right off their showroom floor in Sept 2018. They had just over 150 Atlases in stock at the time... crazy how things have changed.


----------



## Biff Tannen (Jan 24, 2005)

mhjett said:


> We got our fortana red R-Line right off their showroom floor in Sept 2018. They had just over 150 Atlases in stock at the time... crazy how things have changed.


Just checked and my old white one already sold. Less than a week on the lot. Someone got a deal!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

Biff Tannen said:


> We got our 2018 white SEL R-Line from Lindsay in October of 2018, right off the truck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We bought ours at the end of the month...

Thanks for making me drive all the way up there.  LOL


----------



## TheMogul (Jun 10, 2015)

I misplaced the keys to my safari rack and the affected (worse)gas mileage during these spiking fuel prices is a killer! Thats what I sort of did to my Atlas today. 🤔


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

TheMogul said:


> I misplaced the keys to my safari rack and the affected (worse)gas mileage during these spiking fuel prices is a killer! Thats what I sort of did to my Atlas today. 🤔


I just took the Thule ski box off, left the crossbars just in case are able to go one more time this year, will take those off in a few weeks. I don't notice a big difference although with these higher prices it would be nice to gain back a couple of bucks. Wind noise improves a bit but the bars still make some noise and will have to check mpgs but I don't believe it is a huge impact, maybe 1-2 mpgs at most if you are driving sustained highway driving, around town it has drastically less impact. The box will stay off for a planned MA to SC trip next month and back on for a week for a Maine trip where we will need to accommodate a 5th person and 3 dogs.


----------



## anorine (Jul 29, 2019)

Installed the Momentum ST intake on my 21.5 SEL. Not a terrible job to do, the absolute worst part was getting the MAF installed in the new tubing. I need to do some catch can hose routing now that the CIA is in.


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

anorine said:


> Installed the Momentum ST intake on my 21.5 SEL. Not a terrible job to do, the absolute worst part was getting the MAF installed in the new tubing. I need to do some catch can hose routing now that the CIA is in.


I also installed a new intake today. Super easy for a little more VR6 growl.


----------



## cardude944 (Nov 2, 2007)

anorine said:


> Installed the Momentum ST intake on my 21.5 SEL. Not a terrible job to do, the absolute worst part was getting the MAF installed in the new tubing. I need to do some catch can hose routing now that the CIA is in.


Which catch can are you running?


----------



## anorine (Jul 29, 2019)

cardude944 said:


> Which catch can are you running?


Mishimoto High Flow - I made a custom mount to use the threaded holes in the engine mount. This was from before the CAI.


----------



## nicholas_b90 (Apr 5, 2016)

bboshart said:


> I also installed a new intake today. Super easy for a little more VR6 growl.


It looks like you sure have a very nice garage setup!

I'm considering the IE intake for my wife's 2022 VR6 Atlas as I too want to unlock a bit of that extra VR6 growl for when I'm behind its wheel... Seeing as the IE intake is quite similar to one by ECS Tuning, I would assume the sound results to be fairly similar. Mind me asking how much more 'growl' you got out of it? Subtle? Halfway to a resonator delete/wookie pipe? Thanks!


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

nicholas_b90 said:


> It looks like you sure have a very nice garage setup!
> 
> I'm considering the IE intake for my wife's 2022 VR6 Atlas as I too want to unlock a bit of that extra VR6 growl for when I'm behind its wheel... Seeing as the IE intake is quite similar to one by ECS Tuning, I would assume the sound results to be fairly similar. Mind me asking how much more 'growl' you got out of it? Subtle? Halfway to a resonator delete/wookie pipe? Thanks!


Thanks! I moved to a house with a smaller garage so I had to mount a lot of stuff in a little space, but it works nicely with the wall-mounted pressure washer.

I saw the IE one AFTER I already purchased the ECS and I probably would have purchased the IE had I known about it since I think it looks better and I liked the IE stuff on my old Golf R. It likely sounds similar since it’s also an open intake. 

As far as sound, it’s not noticeable at all until 3k rpm under load. I didn’t tell my wife it’s installed and she hasn’t even questioned it so I would say it’s REALLY subtle.


----------



## nicholas_b90 (Apr 5, 2016)

bboshart said:


> Thanks! I moved to a house with a smaller garage so I had to mount a lot of stuff in a little space, but it works nicely with the wall-mounted pressure washer.
> 
> I saw the IE one AFTER I already purchased the ECS and I probably would have purchased the IE had I known about it since I think it looks better and I liked the IE stuff on my old Golf R. It likely sounds similar since it’s also an open intake.
> 
> As far as sound, it’s not noticeable at all until 3k rpm under load. I didn’t tell my wife it’s installed and she hasn’t even questioned it so I would say it’s REALLY subtle.


From what I can see, it's looking great!

I too really like IE and think it's the best looking intake for the Atlas... It definitely has not been around for long, maybe even just a few months if I'm not mistaken.

Great to know it passed your 'wife test'... Slick moves to install the intake without letting her know! Our Atlas has less than 1000km on it, so I'm hesitant to pull the trigger right away, but it's definitely on my list for the near future... Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## cardude944 (Nov 2, 2007)

Had safelite repair a small chip in the dead center of my windshield. Only 5k miles on my CrossSport and seeing some of the issues others have had, I'm a little worried considering how many miles I do on the highway. Repair was free with my insurance which is great.


----------



## Proettermann (12 mo ago)

cardude944 said:


> Had safelite repair a small chip in the dead center of my windshield. Only 5k miles on my CrossSport and seeing some of the issues others have had, I'm a little worried considering how many miles I do on the highway. Repair was free with my insurance which is great.


I took a rock the size of a golf ball to the windshield on day two of ownership. Fortunately it was at the lower side where the wipers tuck away. Any interstate in Colorado sandblasts cars constantly. In motocross it's best to just push your brand new bike off the stand in the pits. That way you got that over with and can ride without wondering when it may happen


----------



## VRSIXMTL (Sep 19, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

I drove it. Average 15mpg.. promptly parked it after i was done. Last time at the gas station, $4.859 for premium.


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

Jack-e-son said:


> I drove it. Average 15mpg.. promptly parked it after i was done. Last time at the gas station, $4.859 for premium.


Ouch, but also accurate for most of the driving in the Atlas, especially if it involves anything not straight highway. 
My wife is able to pull down 20-21 mpgs on her 37+mile (each way) commute going from south of Boston to north of Boston, even with some traffic, and with the ski box on. Hoping to see slightly better numbers without the box (when tracking it before it doesn't make a big difference unless you are pure highway) and more importantly warmer temps and non-winter blend fuel. I also only fill with 87, typically Shell so at least a top tier fuel with some detergents in the blend but have no desire to put anything more expensive in the tank. (not looking to debate fuel types, everyone has their reasons to run what they run, that battle will rage on until we are all plugged in driving EVs in a few decades!) Luckily, I have found a few stations in a row competing with each other so I can get Shell 87 for $4.09 (as of last Friday and Sunday) and then save a few more pennies with Shell rewards ($0.05), T Mobile Tuesday discount ($0.05) and sometimes Stop and Shop points ($0.10+) off per gallon.


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

I have my box mounted all the time. Little difference in terms of consumption. I was avg 16-17mpg, according to fuelly, and after the box i was ranging from 15-16mpg. Could just be the colder weather and combine that with heated seats, heat, defroster and all those creature comforts.


----------



## NWAjetta01 (Oct 14, 2009)

Had a high school kid pull out in front of me when he didn’t have an arrow and mess up the front. Let’s hope the repairs can take less than 2 months right now radiator took most of the damage. Just had it tinted a week ago and Did the carbon fiber vinyl myself


----------



## Proettermann (12 mo ago)

I mounted a motorcycle hitch carrier and took our boy to the track:


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

VRSIXMTL said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any closer pictures or of the underside looks great 

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## cardude944 (Nov 2, 2007)

Got rear ended today. Fortunately guy was insured and it doesn't appear to be significant damage. Any tips for making sure my 4 month old car is fixed to my satisfaction?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

For those that have installed a dash cam, anyone familiar with this brand, have experience with this model (model B), or even have installed in an Atlas/Tiguan? Overall thoughts, ease of use and picture quality. 

I see it doesn’t need to be connected to the fuse box, which is nice. 

He who will remain nameless, moved from years and years of VW to JDM, but recommended since he saw they had a solution for the Atlas pointed me to this option. Granted a traitor and not like VCDS is gonna hook up to a Taco, but I appreciate the suggestion. 









Fitcamx Dash Cam for Volkswagen Atlas Cross Sport/Atlas


Why You Need This OEM Dash Cam? Plug and PlayFITCAMX dash cam has brand-new methods for power (the room lamp/the moon roof/Adaptive Cruise Control/Rain sensor, etc.) with hidden wiring and easy installation with the method of plug to plug. No need to remove A-pillar and connect the car fuse box...



fitcamx.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mm3846 (Dec 20, 2021)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> For those that have installed a dash cam, anyone familiar with this brand, have experience with this model (model B), or even have installed in an Atlas/Tiguan? Overall thoughts, ease of use and picture quality.
> 
> I see it doesn’t need to be connected to the fuse box, which is nice.
> 
> ...


This looks really sweet, I'm gonna have to grab one for my wife's ACS.


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

Had to go fuel it up and enjoyed a nice late evening drive through Blue Hills (south of Boston) traffic-free. Surprised and happy to see decent mpgs on that semi-spirited drive and the Atlas seemed to handle better than I remember on the twisty 2 lane road, not having other drivers in my way allowed me to drive it how I wanted which helps a lot. Also thrilled to see that my wife's mostly traffic-free commute (unfortunately due to commuting later in the evening last night) yielded 23.7 mpgs. A quick look in the myVW app (car net replacement) shows fairly decent mpg numbers lately, at least for the mostly highway trips.


----------



## VRSIXMTL (Sep 19, 2020)

chompa1422 said:


> Any closer pictures or of the underside looks great
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

VRSIXMTL said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you just add tips? And cut the back? 

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

I add some light strips for my front grill. What you guys think is it looks good or it's too much.
















Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

It’s your ride, do you [mention]Zenia [/mention] don’t worry about what others think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Haul from FCP Euro. VW wipers. Corteco cabin filter. Skoda "urinal" funnel washer fluid cap. Wipers and cabin filter are freebies as they are my second ones from FCP so will return with my Liquimoly oil change kit (also free) in a few mos. when I change my oil.  that FCP Lifetime Replacement!









Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> It’s your ride, do you [mention]Zenia [/mention] don’t worry about what others think.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just curious what other people think about this 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Is there any consensus on the "best" intake for the VR6? 

I have the ECS delete pipe and am thinking of adding an intake, both for the sound and possible performance gains. 

IE kit looks great... How does it compare to the "box" style of the Momentum kit? Looks like IE gives the best dyno results?


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

mhjett said:


> Is there any consensus on the "best" intake for the VR6?
> 
> I have the ECS delete pipe and am thinking of adding an intake, both for the sound and possible performance gains.
> 
> IE kit looks great... How does it compare to the "box" style of the Momentum kit? Looks like IE gives the best dyno results?


1. Not the right place to ask

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Zenia said:


> Just curious what other people think about this
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


Not really my thing but if you like, who cares what I think?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> For those that have installed a dash cam, anyone familiar with this brand, have experience with this model (model B), or even have installed in an Atlas/Tiguan? Overall thoughts, ease of use and picture quality.
> 
> I see it doesn’t need to be connected to the fuse box, which is nice.
> 
> ...


I'd be interested in this too. Much straight forward install

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

mhjett said:


> Is there any consensus on the "best" intake for the VR6?
> 
> I have the ECS delete pipe and am thinking of adding an intake, both for the sound and possible performance gains.
> 
> IE kit looks great... How does it compare to the "box" style of the Momentum kit? Looks like IE gives the best dyno results?


I would think the box style would not be as loud (but I haven't heard it in person, just videos) since it's closer to the OEM style. An open intake like the ECS (which I have) or IE produce a little more growl from the VR6. And even if IE shows the highest numbers, there is no noticeable difference with just a few HP between different intakes.

I'd just go for which you think looks best since performance and sound would be similar.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

bboshart said:


> I would think the box style would not be as loud (but I haven't heard it in person, just videos) since it's closer to the OEM style. An open intake like the ECS (which I have) or IE produce a little more growl from the VR6. And even if IE shows the highest numbers, there is no noticeable difference with just a few HP between different intakes.
> 
> I'd just go for which you think looks best since performance and sound would be similar.


Thanks for the input.


----------



## Bat87man (Jul 30, 2019)

Parting out? Really need a driver side headlight....




NWAjetta01 said:


> Had a high school kid pull out in front of me when he didn’t have an arrow and mess up the front. Let’s hope the repairs can take less than 2 months right now radiator took most of the damage. Just had it tinted a week ago and Did the carbon fiber vinyl myself
> View attachment 168239
> 
> View attachment 168238
> ...


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Has anybody attempted to do this touch climatronic retrofit?

US $120.64 15%OFF | Automatic air conditioning panel with LCD touch screen ，Suitable for V W MQB GOLF MK7, Passat B8, Tiguan MK2, T-ROC, Atlas








150.7US $ 15% OFF|Automatic Air Conditioning Panel With Lcd Touch Screen ，suitable For V W Mqb Golf Mk7, Passat B8, Tiguan Mk2, T-roc, Atlas - Interior Door Panels & Parts - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com






Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRSIXMTL (Sep 19, 2020)

chompa1422 said:


> Did you just add tips? And cut the back?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Cut everything from the rear muffler and from there custom work all the way to the back with the dual tips. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

VRSIXMTL said:


> Cut everything from the rear muffler and from there custom work all the way to the back with the dual tips.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How much?

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> Has anybody attempted to do this touch climatronic retrofit?
> 
> US $120.64 15%OFF | Automatic air conditioning panel with LCD touch screen ，Suitable for V W MQB GOLF MK7, Passat B8, Tiguan MK2, T-ROC, Atlas
> 
> ...


I wanted to try this too. The Tiguan guys said it’s plug and play. No coding even. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

$241 for Atlas

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Jadams871 said:


> I wanted to try this too. The Tiguan guys said it’s plug and play. No coding even.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah. Unpopular opinion: I welcome the touch climatronic haha so wanted to see if possible to retro. If there are no coding needed, even better but I bet that is needed. 

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffauclair (11 mo ago)

Just got some eibach pro-kit spring and H&R spacer installed. Not the best picture, but hope you like!


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

jeffauclair said:


> Just got some eibach pro-kit spring and H&R spacer installed. Not the best picture, but hope you like!


What size wheels do you have?

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffauclair (11 mo ago)

chompa1422 said:


> What size wheels do you have?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


21” OE


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

jeffauclair said:


> 21” OE


21s look perfect 

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

Zenia said:


> I add some light strips for my front grill. What you guys think is it looks good or it's too much.


Looks pretty good. Where did you source the light strip from and what did you tie into for power? 

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

rph2004 said:


> Looks pretty good. Where did you source the light strip from and what did you tie into for power?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


Betus LED Neon Rope Lights - DC 12V IP65 Waterproof & Soft Silicone Lighting Strips Cuttable for Indoor Outdoor Decoration - 6500K Cool White Flexible Strip Light with 4 Mounting Clips (6.56FT/2M) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08LG7W44G/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_i_DTFKMVQR9RV6S77JS6TB?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

I pull wires to lights control block above rear view mirror. My running boards is powered up from there and I just tap from this wires

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Biff Tannen (Jan 24, 2005)

Started blacking out the chrome. Ran out of film before I could get the third bar on the grille done. Ordered more to finish up next weekend










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

Biff Tannen said:


> Started blacking out the chrome. Ran out of film before I could get the third bar on the grille done. Ordered more to finish up next weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got a before?

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Biff Tannen (Jan 24, 2005)

chompa1422 said:


> Got a before?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

Biff Tannen said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn that looks perfect you used vinyl ?

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Biff Tannen (Jan 24, 2005)

chompa1422 said:


> Damn that looks perfect you used vinyl ?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Thanks! I used black vinyl on the grille and dry carbon vinyl on the chrome Cs in the lower grille. 

It’s all VVIVID commercial grade. Good stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

Just over 15k miles. Basic maintenance completed. Wipers all around, cabin air filter and engine air filter. Removed the cross bars and stowed the ski box in the garage.
Still amazed at how difficult VW makes simple things like having 8x T20 bolts to hold down the air filter housing and the tabs to replace the cabin air filter are a pain as well. Someone else must have designed the wipers though, those were the easiest to change out of any other non-VW car I have owned in the past.
After changing the engine air filter, I can see how changing it out can net some noise and a little power. The gauze like foam pretty much caught everything, the pleated section had barely anything in it and it is hard to imagine air flowing through it at all. But, if I ever do change it out for a drop in intake kit, it will have to be one with a box since the engine bay is not well protected so I would want to make sure the filter was well protected. So much salt, dirt, debris, water, etc makes its way into the compartment.
Plan to do a quick full wash/wax/interior clean next weekend in preparation for a 2k mile road trip coming up soon.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Volkswagen Golf R R logo dynamic center caps - 000071213F | Wisconsin


Make your Volkswagen Genuine wheels the center of attention with these dynamic center caps. The dynamic center cap design allows the R logo to self-level and stay upright while the wheels and tires rotate. Installation is simple. Remove the original center caps and replace with these. Comes as a...



www.myvwpart.com







Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## ACSRLINE (Oct 20, 2020)

Biff Tannen said:


> Started blacking out the chrome. Ran out of film before I could get the third bar on the grille done. Ordered more to finish up next weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On a scale of easy peasy to next time im going to pay someone to do this, how hard was it?


----------



## Biff Tannen (Jan 24, 2005)

ACSRLINE said:


> On a scale of easy peasy to next time im going to pay someone to do this, how hard was it?


There were a couple times I thought about giving up and paying someone. The top bar wasn’t tough, but the bars that have the peaks and valleys were a bitch. The Cs in the lower weren’t terrible. It was a learning process for sure. Watch a bunch of vids on the basics of vinyl wrapping if you’re new to it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biff Tannen (Jan 24, 2005)

Finished the front de-chrome. Now on to the rest











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

Biff Tannen said:


> Finished the front de-chrome. Now on to the rest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What tools did you use looks really clean 

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

I went outside and looked at my Atlas and got sad... I thought we were gonna be the first one on the 'Ring. 

Stupid 'rona... and me wanting to take the 3er instead.


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

Full detail, interior and exterior completed in time for a road trip. Wash, clay, Turtle Wax Graphene spray, Rain-X, interior glass, vac, rubber mat wash, wipe all sand/salt off on interior trim, etc. Air filter, cabin filter and wipers completed last weekend.


----------



## Biff Tannen (Jan 24, 2005)

chompa1422 said:


> What tools did you use looks really clean
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


I used this vinyl tool kit









Amazon.com: Vehicle Vinyl Wrap Window Tint Film Tool Kit Include 4 Inch Felt Squeegee, Retractable 9mm Utility Knife and Snap-off Blades, Zippy Vinyl Cutter and Mini Soft Go Corner Squeegee for Car Wrapping : Automotive


Amazon.com: Vehicle Vinyl Wrap Window Tint Film Tool Kit Include 4 Inch Felt Squeegee, Retractable 9mm Utility Knife and Snap-off Blades, Zippy Vinyl Cutter and Mini Soft Go Corner Squeegee for Car Wrapping : Automotive



www.amazon.com





I did all of it on the car. Didn’t take anything off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Traded it in for a new 2022 SEL P Rline. 2018 was good to us, no problems. Hoping the same for the 2022!









Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## adam_meyers (Sep 15, 2021)

Brought it back from being tinted.


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

Nice! What type of tint and % on the windshield? I have 70% ceramic that blocks a lot of heat and I just love it in the summer. I drive to work towards the sun and drive back to home towards the sun and I spent 35-40 mins in the car each way so the windshield tint makes a night and day difference. Love your Atlas!


----------



## adam_meyers (Sep 15, 2021)

kocyk123 said:


> Nice! What type of tint and % on the windshield? I have 70% ceramic that blocks a lot of heat and I just love it in the summer. I drive to work towards the sun and drive back to home towards the sun and I spent 35-40 mins in the car each way so the windshield tint makes a night and day difference. Love your Atlas!


The front is 50% ceramic and the sides are 5, it makes the windshield look a little darker than it is. Same boat for me, NC summers are hot and my wife also likes that no one can see in lol


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

Nice! I wish I went with 50 on the windshield. I will on my next vehicle. Enjoy!


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

kocyk123 said:


> Nice! I wish I went with 50 on the windshield. I will on my next vehicle. Enjoy!


Do you have a picture of your 70%? Car is going in tomorrow for tinting of sides and windshield but opted to do 75% ceramic on the windshield. Wanted to block some of the heat and UV but not enough to attract cop's attention

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

Haven't had issues with mine in IL and had it on for a year now.

Can't give you a good comparison picture but here is one inside the garage before 35% on the side windows and 70% on the windshield:










With the tint:
(all depends on the lighting. Looks a bit lighter in direct sun and much darker when it is cloudy)


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Thank you! I think that looks nice as well. I'll stay with that percentage. 50% is tempting but really want to just have some heat/UV protection more so than privacy per se. The sides I said to match the factory which is more likely 20% so that should also make a bit of a difference 

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## adam_meyers (Sep 15, 2021)

TablaRasa said:


> Thank you! I think that looks nice as well. I'll stay with that percentage. 50% is tempting but really want to just have some heat/UV protection more so than privacy per se. The sides I said to match the factory which is more likely 20% so that should also make a bit of a difference
> 
> Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


I have 70% on the windshield of my Jetta and it's tougher to tell that it is tinted, but at the same time it reflects a good amount of heat.

My truck is at 35% with 5 on the sides, might as well close your eyes at night.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

adam_meyers said:


> I have 70% on the windshield of my Jetta and it's tougher to tell that it is tinted, but at the same time it reflects a good amount of heat.
> 
> My truck is at 35% with 5 on the sides, might as well close your eyes at night.


 that's dangerous! Yeah I'll stick with the 70%. Since this is technically my wife's vehicle, I'm sure she will not like that. I know I put a sun shade on the rear (similar material to what is available in the 2nd row blinds) and she hates it at night. She cant see anything backing up haha

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

Yup, if you don't care about the privacy like I didn't, 70% or 75% will be great and won't compromise the visibility. I feel like I see less light glare at night and I also don't have to use my sunglasses during the day as much so it is just perfect.


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Mine is 75% ceramic windshield and 18% and front windows to me windows to match the rear ones color

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

18% front to mutch rear ones
Stupid autocorrection

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## adam_meyers (Sep 15, 2021)

Drove from Charlotte NC to York PA, would have probably gotten above 30mpg if we didn’t have stop and go traffic for about an hour


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Anyone here done maintenance for their suspension? When it’s time, I’m curious what springs others here may have gone with to reduce the float feeling when going over bumps. Not looking to lift the Atlas, don’t mind if springs lower it a bit, but not looking for a stiff ride. Just want to reduce the amount of bounce and not trying to break the bank. TIA!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Zenia said:


> Got it. TY


Where did you get your flaps?

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

TablaRasa said:


> Where did you get your flaps?
> 
> Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


Mud Flaps Kit for 2018 2019... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07Y67GJMR?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Zenia said:


> Mud Flaps Kit for 2018 2019... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07Y67GJMR?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


Thanks. You think this will fit Rline?

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

TablaRasa said:


> Thanks. You think this will fit Rline?
> 
> Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


I bought this one for my priviose 2019 Atlas and then reinstalled on my 2021 CS

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Zenia said:


> I bought this one for my priviose 2019 Atlas and then reinstalled on my 2021 CS and mine is Cs r line se with tech
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk




Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicholas_b90 (Apr 5, 2016)

These are not the best pictures, but here is our Atlas with its new shoes mounted that I spoke about in post #1,620 - Neuspeed RSe103's on the stock Pirelli all-season tires. A significant drop in rim weight from 38.6lbs (OEM Rizla - ridiculously heavy!) to 24.5lbs, which has greatly improved throttle response and most noticeably/surprisingly ride comfort! I was a bit disappointed as to how much I felt the cracks and imperfections in the road given it is such a large vehicle with big wheels - some uncomfortable thumps here and there that one would assume the SUV would just float over. I find the ride comfort has greatly improved with the lighter wheels and it feels like I'm no longer dragging boat anchors across road imperfections...

I'll have to get some better pics once our spring weather cooperates - our Atlas and Sportwagen both sitting on Neuspeed wheels:


----------



## SBBeetle (Nov 25, 2003)

Heated seats for second row captain’s chairs!


----------



## adam_meyers (Sep 15, 2021)

Return trip home yesterday, a little higher average speed and made way better time. 2022 Atlas SEL 2.0T


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

adam_meyers said:


> View attachment 178080
> Return trip home yesterday, a little higher average speed and made way better time. 2022 Atlas SEL 2.0T


Is this in D mode or E? If the road/traffic allows for it, using E mode and cruise control, you should be able to get 30+mpg at 70mph. I've done this a few times on our summer trips to the Jersey Shore (~300 miles each way).


----------



## adam_meyers (Sep 15, 2021)

greggmischenko said:


> Is this in D mode or E? If the road/traffic allows for it, using E mode and cruise control, you should be able to get 30+mpg at 70mph. I've done this a few times on our summer trips to the Jersey Shore (~300 miles each way).


This was just in D, I will have to try that on the next trip


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

Logged 2,115 miles in 8 days, well I guess 9 days since we arrive home at 2 am after 973 miles straight. Drove straight through from Seabrook Island, SC to just south of Boston. That was 18 hours in the car, 16.5 actual driving, made 3-4 quick stops and the car was shut off for 40-45 minutes during an hour long complete stop on 301 N in VA outside of DC due to an accident. Rather than stay over as planned in DE, decided to just drive through to avoid another 6-8 hours in the car which was painful but had clear travel from south of Philly all the way home so it was worth it. Seats did not get uncomfortable, only real issue is the infotainment system that likes to drop AA randomly and then not reconnect, wired or wireless. Re-booted the infotainment system multiple times, other than that, the Atlas was flawless. 23.1 mpgs (indicated) for the full trip loaded up with 4 on board, tons of luggage, food, drinks, packed to the gills, etc. Not horrible considering the traffic in some spots and high speeds when we could move, plus low speed short distance driving at the destination. The only little things I miss in this car that I have in my other car is lack of free HD radio traffic info (would have been a good backup to when AA died multiple times), auto hold and the ability to just have steering assist engaged without using cruise control. Otherwise, other than some clunking over the expansion joints/road imperfections, the Atlas was a solid road trip car for 4 people.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Zenia said:


> Mine is 75% ceramic windshield and 18% and front windows to me windows to match the rear ones color
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


Just got the ceramic tints put on the front side windows (match OEM) and windshield 75%. I like how it turned out. Just waiting for a sunny day to see how it looks outside and feels inside.









Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

TablaRasa said:


> Just got the ceramic tints put on the front side windows (match OEM) and windshield 75%. I like how it turned out. Just waiting for a sunny day to see how it looks outside and feels inside.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good. You have same color vehicle like mine.  

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Zenia said:


> Looks good. You have same color vehicle like mine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


thank you! Nice! I noticed that when the sun hits the paint, hint of green comes out! Pretty ! Now to coding! Lol. Need to set aside some weekend to do so 

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

TablaRasa said:


> thank you! Nice! I noticed that when the sun hits the paint, hint of green comes out! Pretty ! Now to coding! Lol. Need to set aside some weekend to do so
> 
> Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


Any plans to do a vinyl wrap?

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Zenia said:


> Any plans to do a vinyl wrap?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


Yeah got that done at the same time. Just a full nose PPF. Detailer is using this product called Kavaca from Ceramic pro. I used xpel previously on the old Atlas and thought to try something new. Lifetime warranty on it so we shall see how it holds up. The tints were the same brand too. 






Watch this story by CR Detailing Studio 🛡 on Instagram before it disappears.







instagram.com





Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

TablaRasa said:


> Just got the ceramic tints put on the front side windows (match OEM) and windshield 75%. I like how it turned out. Just waiting for a sunny day to see how it looks outside and feels inside.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great color combo and spec! 

Throw up some photos of it outside in the sun some time.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

mhjett said:


> Great color combo and spec!
> 
> Throw up some photos of it outside in the sun some time.


Thank you sir. Will do! Hopefully after all this pollen is done 

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Rotated, cleaned and ceramic coated the wheels. Just under 3 hours in driveway. Pain in the ass, but hopefully won’t do it again. Things were filthy. Used wheel cleaner, degrease then magic eraser with goof off before ceramic


----------



## adam_meyers (Sep 15, 2021)

Took a couple badges off, started raining so I didn’t get the Atlas badge done yet


----------



## adam_meyers (Sep 15, 2021)

Jhawkcclux said:


> Rotated, cleaned and ceramic coated the wheels. Just under 3 hours in driveway. Pain in the ass, but hopefully won’t do it again. Things were filthy. Used wheel cleaner, degrease then magic eraser with goof off before ceramic


Looks great, I do this from time to time on all of my cars. So rewarding once it’s done, but geeez it’s a lot of work


----------



## ProllyZonedOut (11 mo ago)

Picked up from the body shop. 44 days later, have to go back there’s paint drip on the bumper and they tore a seam in the seat


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Installed Vredestein Quatrac Pros and need to order rear brakes. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Installed Vredestein Quatrac Pros and need to order rear brakes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


How much nicer is the ride from your previous tires? Also, can you share a picture of the new tire sidewall? I want to see how it looks like because these will be my next tires too!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

kocyk123 said:


> How much nicer is the ride from your previous tires? Also, can you share a picture of the new tire sidewall? I want to see how it looks like because these will be my next tires too!


I’ve been a fan of the Vredesteins since I put the Quatrac Four on my wife’s previous Volvo S60. Price and performance they’re tough to beat in my opinion. Prefer them over the former Conti’s and when I had the Tiguan, much better than the Hankooks. 

Ran through the wash and a quick shine just now for your pic request before I make the trek back to PA. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

Looks great! Thank you for sharing! The thread looks great too.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]kocyk123 [/mention]you’re welcome! I will say much more confident feel in western PA snow compared to the Conti’s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

That is for sure! Waiting for my Conti's to go to garbage but they only have 26k miles on them and I rotate them religiously every 5k miles so I know that I will still have them for a while because they still look new... 🤦‍♂️


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Installed Vredestein Quatrac Pros and need to order rear brakes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Great choice! I've had mine on since last December. 

They're fantastic tires for the money and the Giugiaro-designed sidewalls are icing on the cake.  Way better than the OEM Contis.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

mhjett said:


> Great choice! I've had mine on since last December.
> 
> They're fantastic tires for the money and the Giugiaro-designed sidewalls are icing on the cake.  Way better than the OEM Contis.
> 
> View attachment 184028


Thanks! Definitely a fan of that red! Hoping my next VDub is a BUZZ out VIZZION Estate, but if it’s another Atlas I’m eyeing the red or green with the brown interior. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Thanks! Definitely a fan of that red! Hoping my next VDub is a BUZZ out VIZZION Estate, but if it’s another Atlas I’m eyeing the red or green with the brown interior.


Thanks -- it's Fortana Red over Shetland which seems to be a pretty unusual color combo. 

Back to the tires, the Vredesteins are also great in the snow, especially with 4Motion. I'd say they're not far off from dedicated winter tires as far as grip and control on snow and ice. The Atlas just hooks up and goes.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I agree, after having them on the Tiguan and using them in poor winter conditions/heavy snow on backroads in the country they’re my go to now for an all season with winter conditions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Purchased new rear pads and rotors for installation. 

EBC OE Premium Brake Rotor
EBC Greenstuff Pads

Got ~59K on OEM rears. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cardude944 (Nov 2, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Purchased new rear pads and rotors for installation.
> 
> EBC OE Premium Brake Rotor
> EBC Greenstuff Pads


Curious to see how you'll like the green stuff pads. Ive used both red and green on my GTI. Green was a bit loud, but the performance was fantastic.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I had them on the Tiguan and no issues. Did you do just pads or pads and rotors when you had them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cardude944 (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope, always have done pads and rotors together. Rotors were OEM iirc.


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

I picked up 4 of these short ramps from Harbor Freight to raise the Atlas a little allowing MUCH easier oil changes. Before I'd leave the Atlas on the ground and suffer the lack of space to remove the panel covering the drain plug & filter or spend time jacking up all 4 wheels with floor jacks & jack stands. I usually avoid Harbor Freight tools but these appear well built and safe.


----------



## mk4mac (Oct 11, 2018)

Finally, new shoes! 17x8 Fifteen52 Traverse MX in Magnesium Grey. 265/65/17 Falken Wildpeak AT3. B2B fender blocks. No lift/leveling kit. No rub.


----------



## adam_meyers (Sep 15, 2021)

Looks good, my wife wants to get some wider tires on hers


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

New rear rotors and pads installed today. 

EBC RK7422 rotors
EBC Greenstuff DP62153 pads










Yes I know my rims are durty,  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

I changed the trunk lights to LEDs but this time, I swapped the whole housing rather than just the bulbs as I did on our previous Atlas. Found it to be much brighter this time.








2x Error Free Footwell Light Lamp Fit For VW Golf 5/6 Jetta Passat Skoda LC02007 | eBay


MPN: LC02007. Item included: 2 x led footwell lamp. Suitable for: footwell lamp. fit for Skoda Superb 2008-2019. fit for Volkswagen Passat 2006-2019. fit for Volkswagen Passat CC 2009-2019. fit for Volkswagen Jetta 2006-2008.



www.ebay.com




















Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

TablaRasa said:


> I changed the trunk lights to LEDs but this time, I swapped the whole housing rather than just the bulbs as I did on our previous Atlas. Found it to be much brighter this time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I might do the same. I did this in my Sonata N Line trunk with a set off of amazon, best $11 spent, plug and play. Thanks for the link.


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

I traded in my 2021.0 SEL Premium 2.0T AWD for 2022 SEL R-Line AWD in Oryx White (both were/are leases). Picked it up Friday 5/27 from Mohegan Lake VW. I was 21 months into my 36 month lease with just over 18k miles (previous lease was 36/12k, so I was under allowed miles). I know the car market is crazy and I really did not need a new car, but I thought it might be worthwhile if I could match or lower my payment and move into a car 2 model years newer. I rolled all the positive equity into the new lease and lowered my payment $20/month (previous lease was $0 down) for a car with essentially the same MSRP. Nothing else out of pocket except for dealer doc fees, registration & new plates, totaling $400.

The dealership is about 4 hours away from me but was the closest one I could find that:
1) had (or was getting) inventory for the specific model I was searching for (I wanted SEL R-Line with captain's chairs and was somewhat picky about exterior colors)
2) that was willing to negotiate completely over the phone
3) did not have an inflated MSRP or dealer markup and
4) actually gave a fair deal for my trade-in and new purchase

Dealerships near me either had no incoming inventory for what I wanted, or if they did, then they really did not want to work a deal to get anywhere near the payment I wanted.


I already have about 400 miles on the new car and am learning to "love" the V6. This is the first naturally aspirated car I've owned in 20 years since my 1988 Volvo 240DL; every car since then has been turbocharged 5-cyl or 4-cyl. I like the sound of the V6 and I've already ordered the resonator delete pipe from ECS and plan to swap out the air filter or maybe do an intake. Throttle tip-in on this seems way too sensitive and will definitely take some getting used to. It definitely feels slower than the 2.0T in my previous Atlas (which I knew about going in) but I've had thoughts of getting a boat this year or next and the V6 with the included tow package will certainly make that easier.


----------



## cardude944 (Nov 2, 2007)

Cleaned my CrossSport since the weather was so nice.


----------



## ProllyZonedOut (11 mo ago)

Used the depreciation check from the wreck for new wheels and tires. Debadged and vinyl strip on back. Wrapping the chrome sometime soon. Did carbon fiber on the inside 
Vision Axis 20x8.5 
Michelin Defender LTX m/s 265/50-20


----------



## Mih19 (Dec 11, 2020)

Changed the stern a little


----------



## Mih19 (Dec 11, 2020)

We do a little bit.We do it for an hour, we don't do it for a week.The second side needs to be done now


----------



## Mih19 (Dec 11, 2020)

We continue collective farming.Rails + moldings + rack to the pile.ORACAL 970 imported Chinese film.Rails were glued by specially trained people.I'll do the rest myself.


----------



## Mih19 (Dec 11, 2020)

Now I 'm stuck on carbon .the podium where the emblem does not come out.Study


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Summertime so time to go into coding and turn off Auto Start/Stop through voltage and got some of my 60K service done.


----------



## adam_meyers (Sep 15, 2021)

Drive a couple hundred miles to Virginia and got 32 mpg


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

Got my 30k service completed on my 2019 Atlas SE Tech and all is good. 3 years of ownership and no issues. All systems are good to go. I did get the torque converter plugs installed during the service and will see if they make a difference in muting the noise.


----------



## Proettermann (12 mo ago)

Drove the Switzerland Trail from Sugarloaf Mountain in Colorado today:


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Proettermann said:


> Drove the Switzerland Trail from Sugarloaf Mountain in Colorado today:
> View attachment 199633


The old TFLcar/truck stomping grounds. I wanted to go there when I was going a cross country drive, but, didn't know the area, so I didn't venture too deep


----------



## Proettermann (12 mo ago)

BsickPassat said:


> The old TFLcar/truck stomping grounds. I wanted to go there when I was going a cross country drive, but, didn't know the area, so I didn't venture too deep


It's doable with a lift, but rocky enough that it's an exercise in tiptoeing at a snails pace. After years of trail riding on plated dirtbikes this was my first attempt with a passenger vehicle. 😄 I'm done. Back to bikes. This is silly. Still good to know the Atlas can if it needs to.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Proettermann said:


> It's doable with a lift, but rocky enough that it's an exercise in tiptoeing at a snails pace. After years of trail riding on plated dirtbikes this was my first attempt with a passenger vehicle. 😄 I'm done. Back to bikes. This is silly. Still good to know the Atlas can if it needs to.


Somehow the TFL guys know to navigate the area to get their test cars to Gold Mine hill.


----------



## Proettermann (12 mo ago)

I almost pulled the manual to see what warning the "X" in the left cluster might be until I figured out it disappears after the song is over


----------



## JimBob_McGee (Mar 10, 2016)

Integrated Engineering intake. Only complaint so far is the short hose could be a little longer and long hose a little shorter to put some slack in the MAF sensor wiring.









Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## cardude944 (Nov 2, 2007)

Full clean inside and out. Heading to the dealership tomorrow for the door harness recall and 10k mile service. Then Thursday to the auto body to have the rear end replaced after getting rear ended in April. Can't wait to finally have it fixed.


----------



## dmg924 (Oct 16, 2005)

Picked up our Oryx White R-Line Black today!


----------



## nicholas_b90 (Apr 5, 2016)

Integrated Engineering intake for me as well! Nice piece and great fitment other than exactly what JimBob_McGee mentioned in post #1,786 about the MAF sensor wiring. In my opinion, the intake provides a bit of a sharper throttle response and no noticeable difference in sound of the VR6 until you get up into the 4,000+ RPM range, then you get a deep roar that is very satisfying. All said and done, it is perfect for my wife's daily driver that I occasionally get to drive!


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

nicholas_b90 said:


> Integrated Engineering intake for me as well! Nice piece and great fitment other than exactly what JimBob_McGee mentioned in post #1,786 about the MAF sensor wiring. In my opinion, the intake provides a bit of a sharper throttle response and no noticeable difference in sound of the VR6 until you get up into the 4,000+ RPM range, then you get a deep roar that is very satisfying. All said and done, it is perfect for my wife's daily driver that I occasionally get to drive!


Looks good and I bet it sounds good. Any thoughts from the crowd regarding debris? I keep trying to convince myself that I can get away with an open cone like this in my wife's Atlas (21.5' SEL R-Line) (and in my car to hear more turbo and intake noise-Sonata N Line 2.5T) but every rain storm and winter shows me how much salt, dirt and debris finds its way into the engine compartment. Looking to hear from folks who have had it on for awhile in similar to New England conditions. Also, I believe both cars mentioned have some form of air management part that is ducting in cooler air direct to the factory air box, is that more or less retained in the Atlas?


----------



## rul8agn (May 7, 2014)

Got ceramic coated. Probably the cleanest it will ever be.


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

rul8agn said:


> View attachment 203045


Looks amazing!

Tell me, what is your window tint level on your front and rear door glass?

Edit...That was a dumb question; I remembered just after I posting, the Atlas rears are factory tinted. Anyway, the front tint is a good match...great job.

TW


----------



## rul8agn (May 7, 2014)

TWs/VW said:


> Looks amazing!
> 
> Tell me, what is your window tint level on your front and rear door glass?
> 
> ...


 Thank you! Front is 35% Llumar ceramic. Rears are factory. Brow on windshield is Llumar 5%.

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## JimBob_McGee (Mar 10, 2016)

mtbsteve said:


> Looks good and I bet it sounds good. Any thoughts from the crowd regarding debris? I keep trying to convince myself that I can get away with an open cone like this in my wife's Atlas (21.5' SEL R-Line) (and in my car to hear more turbo and intake noise-Sonata N Line 2.5T) but every rain storm and winter shows me how much salt, dirt and debris finds its way into the engine compartment. Looking to hear from folks who have had it on for awhile in similar to New England conditions. Also, I believe both cars mentioned have some form of air management part that is ducting in cooler air direct to the factory air box, is that more or less retained in the Atlas?


It does sound good. And my fuel economy has improved slightly. 

I bought the harsh climate filter add-on. Running the regular filter at the moment since it has been bone dry around here.

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

rul8agn said:


> Thank you! Front is 35% Llumar ceramic. Rears are factory. Brow on windshield is Llumar 5%.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Thanks...I'm also considering Llumar Stratos for the front doors on my other VW ('22 Passat); they offer 40, 35, 30%, etc; my concern is maintaining good night visibility, don't want to regret getting the front windows too dark. I’ll probably go with 40 or 50% on the remaining rear windows. Any thoughts?

TW


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

rul8agn said:


> Thank you! Front is 35% Llumar ceramic. Rears are factory. Brow on windshield is Llumar 5%.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


You may want to consider getting the privacy film some ceramic film love also, for the extra heat rejection that the rear privacy glass does not offer much of. 35% is still a safe VLT film to use, and still be able to see out the glass at night.


----------



## Proettermann (12 mo ago)

We took the road less traveled and drove the Atlas to Camel Rock, WY:


----------



## nicholas_b90 (Apr 5, 2016)

mtbsteve said:


> Looks good and I bet it sounds good. Any thoughts from the crowd regarding debris? I keep trying to convince myself that I can get away with an open cone like this in my wife's Atlas (21.5' SEL R-Line) (and in my car to hear more turbo and intake noise-Sonata N Line 2.5T) but every rain storm and winter shows me how much salt, dirt and debris finds its way into the engine compartment. Looking to hear from folks who have had it on for awhile in similar to New England conditions. Also, I believe both cars mentioned have some form of air management part that is ducting in cooler air direct to the factory air box, is that more or less retained in the Atlas?


I agree that some dirt and debris does get into the engine bay, which is quite surprising and fairly new to me - all other VW vehicles I previously owned had the air intake path not routed directly off of the grill but rather off to the side and down near the headlight if I recall correctly. That said, I do share the same concern as you, but find peace in telling myself that the cone filter should do its job and prevent all debris from entering the engine. I think this topic has been discussed and debated countless times across various platforms, and it always seems to end up being that the general consensus deems the risk to be low.

The stock air intake is a closed system likely to separate the hot engine air from the cold outside air, and also to limit the engine noise to suit to the everyday average driver/consumer. Other than the stock intake's complex 'up and down' path of travel, I see no additional protection from sucking debris into the engine. I was amazed to see how restrictive the stock intake is - at one point there is a hole about the size of a golf ball between the intake duct and air box, before the air must go straight up through the filter and out the side into the intake hose. The IE intake that I installed does make an effort to keep the engine area separated from the intake stream, but it's certainly not completely separated unless the rubber bulb trim touches the underside of the hood when closed. It probably doesn't but I would guess it's pretty close.

Ultimately this intake was not installed for performance gains but rather just to live to hear the iconic VR6 engine noise - and given this reason alone, it does define it as a 'guilty pleasure' for me knowing very well that there is technically a higher risk of engine damage with an aftermarket 'open' intake. IE does offer a harsh climate filter 'upgrade' which I might purchase before winter arrives up here in Canada.

Happy to debate this again with the Atlas gang!


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

nicholas_b90 said:


> Happy to debate this again with the Atlas gang!


Nice, thanks for your comments. I bet the risk is low, especially if you use the harsh climate filter. Just amazing how much debris makes it into the engine bay, especially noticeable in the winter with salt spray, etc. I still might do it, just a bunch of other "fun" things to spend money, likely to add one to my car to hear more intake and turbo noises rather than my wife's Atlas.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Part of the issue with junk coming in the engine bay, especially re salt spray, seems to me to be the lack of a rubber weatherstrip under the leading edge of the hood. Most cars have these. There are small holes in the bottom of the hood that it looks like could be used to clip one in. Seems that could make a big difference...


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Put a coat of Optimum Opti-Seal on it. Second time I've used this product, and it's fantastic. Flashes quickly, leaves great gloss, and it's very durable. Keeps the paint very clean which reduces, if not eliminates, the need for decontamination and correction on an ongoing basis.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Replaced the front rotors and had the tires rotated at Discount Tire. New Pirelli's have about 5K on them and just changed the oil so time. Fronts were 9/32 and rears still at 10. Wearing evenly. 41K on Atlas and on my second set of front rotors after I changed out the originals at 20K. Wife's braking/around town driving just leaves deposits and for $200 and an hour of DIY time, easy to sort out. Smooth braking again!


----------



## ARHayduke (5 mo ago)

Bought it! My wife got a 2018 SE R-Line, the thing looks brand new. She's coming from a Subaru Crosstrek because she wanted something bigger and has liked the Atlas for years. It's a nice car with a smooth ride and far more tech than in our other vehicles (I drive my baby, a 2010 Tacoma with 250k miles).

It's at 80k miles, what are some common maintenance concerns to be aware of? I'm also unfamiliar with 20" wheels, but would love to put some A/T tires on it. Does anyone have any recommendations for the biggest A/T tires it can fit without rubbing?

Happy to be here!


----------



## ARHayduke (5 mo ago)




----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

It just looks gorgeous!


----------



## cardude944 (Nov 2, 2007)

After a month I finally have my CrossSport back. Kilkearys Auto Body did a great job. Super happy to be back in my daily. 

The before








The after








Also had them install clear vinyl in the door cups and on the top of the rear bumper cover. These are OEM so hopefully they hold up well. Body shop did it for $216. They removed the door handles to do the door cups.


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

A “little bit later into summer than I would have liked” paint correction and shameless plug for Milwaukee’s new DA polisher which I finally got to use after it’s been sitting in my garage for months. It’ll be replacing my old corded PC and Flex.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

^Looks great. Any shots of the whole car and/or out in the sun? 

I have a corded Flex and it does a great job but I can see a big benefit to not having to wrangle a dirty cord around...


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

mhjett said:


> ^Looks great. Any shots of the whole car and/or out in the sun?
> 
> I have a corded Flex and it does a great job but I can see a big benefit to not having to wrangle a dirty cord around...


I didn’t take anymore and now it’s been out in the real world so it’s dusty again (sigh). I walked around with a light to make sure I removed the last few swirls and scuffs it’s had since new. Jescar medium polish and then Power Lock+. 

Flex has great polishers. I probably would have done the cordless Flex but I have Milwaukee Fuel everything else and a bunch of M18 batteries, so I thought I’d give it a try.


----------



## chrisccarrero (5 mo ago)

mhjett said:


> Put a coat of Optimum Opti-Seal on it. Second time I've used this product, and it's fantastic. Flashes quickly, leaves great gloss, and it's very durable. Keeps the paint very clean which reduces, if not eliminates, the need for decontamination and correction on an ongoing basis.
> 
> 
> View attachment 207346
> ...


looks AMAZING!!!


----------



## vtecbio009 (Sep 1, 2019)

finally tinted, 3M ceramic 20% on the doors
35% on the windshield


----------



## cardude944 (Nov 2, 2007)

Finally ordered a set of OEM crossbars for my CrossSport from @NoTorq. Check out his for sale post if you're looking for your Atlas or CrossSport. Great price and fast shipping. Love how they look.


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

Hyper Plasti Dipped my rims with Anthracite Gray. I was looking for something that will not look darker then the tires and I think it came out good:


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

kocyk123 said:


> Hyper Plasti Dipped my rims with Anthracite Gray. I was looking for something that will not look darker then the tires and I think it came out good:


Looks good, nice work! How much prep was involved? Did you have to pull the wheels off to clean behind the spokes and apply the product?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

dropped it off at dealer for the "missing coolant" issue it keeps having.


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

No need to remove the wheels but it would make it easier.

Cleaned the wheels, then wiped them down with IPA20 panel wipe (home made) to remove oils and then coverthe rotors with plastic, applied tire shine for easier plasti dip removal when done and obviously covered the whole car with plastic to prevent it from the overspray.

plasti dip overspray is not hard to remove and regular car wash will remove it compare to spray paint overspray where you need to caly bar the paint.

Then the wheels were ready to paint. I did 5 coats because of stupid tight spokes but normally you should be ok with 4 heavier coats.


----------



## JettaGetUpandGo (Mar 1, 2005)

Finished my first ceramic coating last night Man that was a lot of work! Wash, iron decontaminiation, clay, 2-step polish, and the coating. I understand how professional detailers get away with charging $1,500. It's completely justified.


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

Whoa. Looks gorgeous and I love how you care about your Atlas. I do the same with mine and I totally understand where the $1500 and up prices come from. I would never let anyone to "ceramic coat" my car for $500 because I know it is not going to be what it is supposed to.

Great job!


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

JettaGetUpandGo said:


> Finished my first ceramic coating last night Man that was a lot of work! Wash, iron decontaminiation, clay, 2-step polish, and the coating. I understand how professional detailers get away with charging $1,500. It's completely justified.
> View attachment 231995


Wow, that looks fantastic! 

Agreed, a full and proper detail takes serious work. I did basically the same process, minus the iron decontamination (thankfully I didn't need it), but I only got away with it because I did it during COVID when the Atlas was off the road for over a week. 

What suspension are you running? 

Looks like Newspeed wheels with VW center caps?


----------



## JettaGetUpandGo (Mar 1, 2005)

kocyk123 said:


> Whoa. Looks gorgeous and I love how you care about your Atlas. I do the same with mine and I totally understand where the $1500 and up prices come from. I would never let anyone to "ceramic coat" my car for $500 because I know it is not going to be what it is supposed to.
> 
> Great job!


Thanks! I paid somewhere in the neighborhood of $1800 to have my last car coated. A majority of that was paint correction from parking daily by a sprinkler then having it bake in the sun all day. The most aggressive polish and pad combination I could find didn't put a dent in the water spots. I believe they resorted to wet sanding which I wasn't comfortable with doing myself.



mhjett said:


> Wow, that looks fantastic!
> 
> Agreed, a full and proper detail takes serious work. I did basically the same process, minus the iron decontamination (thankfully I didn't need it), but I only got away with it because I did it during COVID when the Atlas was off the road for over a week.
> 
> ...


I was off work all week and this was over the course of four days. This couldn't have happened any other way. I used to be able to do a full detail on a car in a day. Cars are a lot bigger/more detailed now and there are a lot more steps involved to do it thoroughly. Iron decontamination never used to be a thing and a coat of wax or synthetic sealant goes on quite a bit faster than the ceramic. The longevity will make this worth it.

H&R springs, Neuspeed 22" wheels (30mm offset I think). They use the OEM ball seat lug bolts and the OEM dynamic center caps are a direct fit. The Neuspeed center caps looked like machined metal in pictures. They're just generic plastic caps with dome stickers. For the price of the wheels I would have expected better, but otherwise they have been great.


----------



## Kauli0815 (Dec 31, 2015)

Bought one, 2021.5 Trendline 2.0T 4Motion. Has heated seats and maybe more over the US S model.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cardude944 (Nov 2, 2007)

Switched from the ECS intake to the Integrated Engineering intake. First impression, very please with the quality and fit. The materials used appear to be better quality as well. No noticable power differences. Low end feels a tad more responsive but that's probably in my head. It does sound better though, especially in lower RPMs. I can hear the gurgle of the intake almost over the exhaust which I hadn't experienced before.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

cardude944 said:


> Switched from the ECS intake to the Integrated Engineering intake. First impression, very please with the quality and fit. The materials used appear to be better quality as well. No noticable power differences. Low end feels a tad more responsive but that's probably in my head. It does sound better though, especially in lower RPMs. I can hear the gurgle of the intake almost over the exhaust which I hadn't experienced before.
> 
> View attachment 234054
> 
> View attachment 234055


want to sell me the ecs one?


----------



## cardude944 (Nov 2, 2007)

speed51133! said:


> want to sell me the ecs one?


Shoot me a message with an offer and I'll consider it. Was planning on listing it here eventually.


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

cardude944 said:


> Switched from the ECS intake to the Integrated Engineering intake. First impression, very please with the quality and fit. The materials used appear to be better quality as well. No noticable power differences. Low end feels a tad more responsive but that's probably in my head. It does sound better though, especially in lower RPMs. I can hear the gurgle of the intake almost over the exhaust which I hadn't experienced before.


Do they list how much more restriction the sock adds? I would think you would want it on at all times given how much debris finds its way into the Atlas engine bay. Is the sock washable?


----------



## cardude944 (Nov 2, 2007)

mtbsteve said:


> Do they list how much more restriction the sock adds? I would think you would want it on at all times given how much debris finds its way into the Atlas engine bay. Is the sock washable?


So its actually a different filter as well. They have a standard 6 pleat filter they sell, but this is the 8 pleat filter with the sock. Maybe overkill but like you said, there does seem to be a lot of dirt/leaves that get trapped in the engine bay. Their site doesn't list any difference in performance output. I work in the steel industry so I visit a lot of scrap yards and this makes me feel a bit better. I had the ECS intake on my ACS for the first 13k miles and cleaned/oiled it twice. I didn't think it was any dirtier than any other filter I've cleaned in the same general interval.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

mtbsteve said:


> Do they list how much more restriction the sock adds? I would think you would want it on at all times given how much debris finds its way into the Atlas engine bay. Is the sock washable?


Go see K&N's website. It adds barely more restriction. It's also treated to be hydrophobic.


----------



## cardude944 (Nov 2, 2007)

I did post a FS thread for my ECS intake if any of you are interested.


----------



## KurSELPremium (Dec 18, 2017)

A couple of days ago I replaced the Drive Mode Switch.

Problem: Drive Mode switch was not lit, and did not work at all, could not switch from Normal to Snow, etc.
OBD 11 showed fault in Gateway (unit 19) "No communication in driving profile rotary switch".
Not a fuse problem as the fuse it connects to runs a bunch of other things which were all working.

Took out the old one, opened it up, and it had significant corrosion see picture






(we spilled water in the console about 2 months ago) - time to replace and hope it works!

Solution: Purchased a new one, VW Parts calls it the "Active Suspension Mode Switch": Cost approx $70 (w/shipping or local dealer).

Replaced it and it works great -now I am a happy camper !


----------



## KurSELPremium (Dec 18, 2017)

KurSELPremium said:


> A couple of days ago I replaced the Drive Mode Switch.
> 
> Problem: Drive Mode switch was not lit, and did not work at all, could not switch from Normal to Snow, etc.
> OBD 11 showed fault in Gateway (unit 19) "No communication in driving profile rotary switch".
> ...


My apologies, posted this as a reply.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

KurSELPremium said:


> A couple of days ago I replaced the Drive Mode Switch.
> 
> Problem: Drive Mode switch was not lit, and did not work at all, could not switch from Normal to Snow, etc.
> OBD 11 showed fault in Gateway (unit 19) "No communication in driving profile rotary switch".
> ...



I replaced mine because it was very difficult to turn. I could have had the dealer do it under warranty but I paid even less than you did for the rotary switch and figured it wasn't worth some dealership hack ripping apart my console. 

I did a post-mortem on the sticky/stiff knob (i.e., I ripped it apart) and couldn't clearly see what caused the problem. But your post reinforces my theory that somebody spilled some liquid into it at some point. Our Atlas was sitting on the showroom floor with 14 mi on the odo before we took delivery, so who knows....

Anyway, the replacement switch I installed has been working as intended for going on a couple years now.


----------



## Need_a_VW (Nov 14, 2002)

New set of shoes that I purchased from @Mulan29369 earlier this year...


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

I’m a little late to the game but just purchased a 2018 se with 40k on it from a dealer. 











I have a 2015 Tiguan and I love the size of the atlas and the third row sealed the deal for the wife. With interest rates and gas prices I was able to get a great price on the atlas. 

The one big issue I’ve noticed so far is that the car came with r line side badges and it isn’t an r line so I removed the badges and it turns out the previous owner decided to paint the door with the badge on it on one side. So when I removed the badge there is an rline badge outline that shows the original paint which doesn’t match the paint they used. Not to mention the edges are dirty from dirt getting in the paint. There were no accidents on reported and the door looks to be in good shape. I am trying to decide whether to wet sand and polish and deal with it not being 100%, painting the whole damn door again or buying a bigger emblem to put on the side. I’m inclined to start with a badge so I don’t open up Pandora’s box. 












It also came with 22 chrome wheels that aren’t really my style and have curb rash. 











I purchased a wheel warranty and have started a claim to repair and if accepted will pay a couple hundred extra to get all 4 wheels powder coated black. If they balk at the wheels being aftermarket despite purchasing the wheels with the atlas then I’ll cancel the coverage and get my money back as I have 90 days to cancel. 

I have combed through all 1800 previous posts and have already started a list of things I want to do. I look forward to hearing more about some the builds you all have done. 

I want to black out all the chrome and put the new vw badge on the rear. I am waiting for the h&r springs to arrive because I like a lower look over lifted and I want to do an apr tune. Intake res delete, plugs coils and brakes because I don’t know when they were last done. 

Taking it in tomorrow for an oil change and a thorough check to see if any other items need to be taken care of.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

MJG44 said:


> The one big issue I’ve noticed so far is that the car came with r line side badges and it isn’t an r line so I removed the badges and it turns out the previous owner decided to paint the door with the badge on it on one side. So when I removed the badge there is an rline badge outline that shows the original paint which doesn’t match the paint they used. Not to mention the edges are dirty from dirt getting in the paint. There were no accidents on reported and the door looks to be in good shape. I am trying to decide whether to wet sand and polish and deal with it not being 100%, painting the whole damn door again or buying a bigger emblem to put on the side. I’m inclined to start with a badge so I don’t open up Pandora’s box.


That's crazy!

I've never seen anything like that done before 🤦‍♂️

Side thought, and looking at it again.....could it be PPF?
(paint protection film)
Look in the front of the door jam, on the back side of the fender, and see if it's wrapped around it.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

snobrdrdan said:


> That's crazy!
> 
> I've never seen anything like that done before
> 
> ...


I was so stunned and pissed when I removed the badge. It is unfortunately paint. There was even paint on the badge at the bottom of the R but wasn’t visible unless you were to lay down on the concrete and look up. To top it off the paint is a different color white and will make trying to match it a bitch. I think wet sand will get it to 70% and will be cheaper than painting the whole door. 

I got a German eagle emblem that will cover it but also don’t want to look like a neo nazi. I’m going to start with the badge though. I was quoted when sending pictures to shops anywhere from 250-500 but I’m not confident it will be done right. One shop that I know does good work said he would only suggest doing the whole door and it would be $800 and there’s so much I want to do before dropping 800 for this eyesore. Luckily it’s on the passenger side and is noticeable within 3-5 feet. My ocd is killing me though.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

trade in our 2021 Tiguan SE R-Line Black for a 2023 Atlas SEL 3.6 4motion. planning for tint this week and then eventually replace those horrible stock wheels.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

XPEL 20% tint on the front two windows to match the factory (tested at 25%) and XPEL film on the piano black trim around the center console. I knew the whole interior kit was available from XPEL, but really only interested in covering the piano black trim. it was an extra $60 to cut and install that, so it was a no-brainer.


----------



## Ramprat9 (Aug 2, 2021)

I just had new tires installed on my 2020 Atlas Cross Sport SEL Premium V6 4motion. The original OEM tires (Goodyears) finally wore down at 43k miles, good riddance in my book. So, after doing some research I put on a set of Michelin Cross Climate 2 All Season. These tires are very impressive not only in looks but also in handling of the vehicle. I do a lot of highway driving and hit the Az desert every 3months.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Had a shop try to wet sand the terrible margins where the PO painted the door with the emblem installed and the shop failed and ate through the original paint and now I am looking at having to get it repainted regardless. I have a color match rattle can and I am contemplating spraying it myself and if I mess up they will be repainting anyways. Also installed the newer style emblem on the rear and wrapped in satin black, I wish klii had the badge inserts for the new logo available so I could put the color match white in the voids. 

Has anyone had luck swapping out the front vw badge to the newer model style? 


After the badge removal only to realize they painted with the badge on. 










After wet sand









Avery satin black with new style rear badge


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

@MJG44 Can you just put that emblem (they had) back on and move on, for the time being?

That really sucks and I'd be pissed


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

I started to tint the headlights and the chrome divider. Got the top portion done and the chrome piece and then it started to rain so I had to stop. The film is definitely darker then I wanted so I may end up taking it off and going with a lighter film. I will eventually do the chrome bars as well and I purchased the new style front emblem. It looks like it will fit as far as diameter size but will have to pull off the old one first to see for sure. g


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

why? it looks like trash.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

I don't think it's legal to tint your headlights. Not the brightest idea either.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

@RatBustard Tell me how you really feel. I respect that you don’t like the look but to answer your question of why, because I love the black on white. I have Tiguan that is also white with everything blacked out. Even my tails _gasp_. As the saying goes opinions are like *******s. 


The light output is only reduced slightly and is not dangerous at all. I think the aftermarket leds that people run and blind others with is much worse. 

Going to black out the front grill and swap for the new vw emblem and black that out too. Then moving to the rear.


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

MJG44 said:


> @RatBustard Tell me how you really feel. I respect that you don’t like the look but to answer your question of why, because I love the black on white. I have Tiguan that is also white with everything blacked out. Even my tails _gasp_. As the saying goes opinions are like *******s.
> 
> 
> The light output is only reduced slightly and is not dangerous at all. I think the aftermarket leds that people run and blind others with is much worse.
> ...


@MJG44 I used smoke black VViViD Headlight Air-Tint at all the front light areas to achieve a similar look. Offers a little bit of scratch protection as well.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

arkitect06 said:


> @MJG44 I used smoke black VViViD Headlight Air-Tint at all the front light areas to achieve a similar look. Offers a little bit of scratch protection as well.


That looks great man! I went with dark smoke from vivid but I think I’m going to switch to the light smoke. It was pretty easy to wrap it and for $10 a roll which leaves plenty of extra film it was worth the time it took to try it out. 

I love the complete black out look. Did you do the grill yourself? And where did you get the black out emblem cover from. I ordered mine from a uk company called pinalloy and I am waiting for it to be delivered. Then I’m going to take the grill off and try to wrap and swap the emblem.


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

MJG44 said:


> That looks great man! I went with dark smoke from vivid but I think I’m going to switch to the light smoke. It was pretty easy to wrap it and for $10 a roll which leaves plenty of extra film it was worth the time it took to try it out.
> 
> I love the complete black out look. Did you do the grill yourself? And where did you get the black out emblem cover from. I ordered mine from a uk company called pinalloy and I am waiting for it to be delivered. Then I’m going to take the grill off and try to wrap and swap the emblem.


Badgeskins for the emblem and eBay for the black grill trim:










2018-2019 For Volkswagen Atlas Glossy Black Front Center Grille Grill Cover Trim | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 2018-2019 For Volkswagen Atlas Glossy Black Front Center Grille Grill Cover Trim at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## cardude944 (Nov 2, 2007)

With a winter storm heading our way I decided I'd winterize a bit. Cleaned top to bottom and finished a few things that I had been procrastinating on.

Changed the oil, switched to 0W-30.









Installed the front jack pad inserts from ECS. Probably won't do the rear, but we'll see.









Put on the Skoda washer cap that's been sitting in my garage for way too long.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Took off the dark smoke film and put a light smoke film on the top headlight and left the bottom dark. I swapped out the front vw emblem (2018) for the newer 2020-2021 style emblem. I then put the light smoke film over the emblem. I am still waiting for the eBay black grill covers to arrive from china. I will probably then plasti dip the silver plastic at the bottom of the bumper to black. Then the front will be finished and I’ll move to the rear. 


For the rear has anyone blacked out the chrome strip and letters? My wife is keen on keeping the atlas lettering across the back. I noticed the letters have a curvature to them so I can’t just remove the lettering, wrap the chrome strip and use black lettering. I would love to know what others did to dechrome the rear. I’d prefer to have the rear strip plastidipped. I’ll probably also light smoke tint the tail lights but it looks tricky with the intense indents on the taillights. 

**I didn’t think it needed to be said but after the comments I received the last time I posted, if this is not your style please don’t feel the urge to let me know cus frankly I don’t give a **** what you like or want to do to YOUR atlas. Thanks!


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Considering the headlights have a max output of 640 lumens, according to the Self Study Program.... that's dimmer than the H8 bulbs used in the fog lights (680 lumens), but for the fog lights, the output color isn't as "aesthetically pleasing" to some people.

Putting a tint film just reduces the already weak amount of light that is the Atlas headlights.

But good thing there are no safety inspections in CA.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

BsickPassat said:


> Considering the headlights have a max output of 640 lumens, according to the Self Study Program.... that's dimmer than the H8 bulbs used in the fog lights (680 lumens), but for the fog lights, the output color isn't as "aesthetically pleasing" to some people.
> 
> Putting a tint film just reduces the already weak amount of light that is the Atlas headlights.
> 
> But good thing there are no safety inspections in CA.


Yeah the dark tint I had installed before advertised a 5-10% reduction but it was definitely much more and the output was weak. So I swapped it with the light smoke and it’s not bad at all, if you turn on the fogs it is almost too bright. I’m definitely digging the look though.


----------



## ProllyZonedOut (11 mo ago)

Rise in temps let me get a good wash in on the 3 year anniversary of buying her


----------



## Averyel (Oct 25, 2002)

Not a great pic. 2023 SE w Tech.
Front tint









Sent from my Pixel 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## cardude944 (Nov 2, 2007)

Averyel said:


> Not a great pic. 2023 SE w Tech.
> Front tint


Did you just match the rear?


----------



## Averyel (Oct 25, 2002)

cardude944 said:


> Did you just match the rear?


Yeah. I think mine measured 25% so I went with 20% on the front. Lowering springs and powder coating wheels on deck.

Sent from my Pixel 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

ProllyZonedOut said:


> Rise in temps let me get a good wash in on the 3 year anniversary of buying her
> View attachment 246819


Looks great.  What wheels are those? Stock tire size?


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

It was actually yesterday, but I joined the Atlas Cross Sport Club (2023 2.0 SEL).


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Blacked out the front and rear silver accents and fake exhaust tips. Then Installed the black grille cover right before it started to rain.


----------



## ProllyZonedOut (11 mo ago)

mhjett said:


> Looks great.  What wheels are those? Stock tire size?


VISION AXIS20 X8.5 5-112.00 35,with a little bigger than stock tire. DEFENDER LTX M/S 265/55R20. I do get a slight rub at full turn but I've been really happy with them so far!


----------



## Averyel (Oct 25, 2002)

Had H&R Lowering springs installed on the Cross Sport, resonator delete as well









Sent from my Pixel 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Averyel said:


> Had H&R Lowering springs installed on the Cross Sport, resonator delete as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New wheels next?


----------



## Averyel (Oct 25, 2002)

Going back and forth. I would like to powdercoat them (as well as the calipers) as the cheaper option. i didnt like them when i first took delivery but they are growing on me.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Lowered with H&R springs and chrome deleted the window trim.








Before installation:








After installation:









Waiting to get my wheel warranty finalized from the dealer so I can get them powder coated satin black.


----------



## ProllyZonedOut (11 mo ago)

MJG44 said:


> Lowered with H&R springs and chrome deleted the window trim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you like the ride now? Been looking into this for my next project.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Had to move her onto the grass for parking since there is a new comer ! Seriously considering widening the driveway 

EDIT: sorry for the multiple attachments. Don't know what happened
Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## cardude944 (Nov 2, 2007)

TablaRasa said:


> Had to move her onto the grass for parking since there is a new comer ! Seriously considering widening the driveway
> 
> EDIT: sorry for the multiple attachments. Don't know what happened
> Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


Always loved the look of the Arteon. Seriously considered one before I bought my CrossSport. Wish VW brought an AWD VR6 Arteon to the US.


----------

